# 

## mary

---Regulamin forum---

----------


## pyrka

Jak po AWF, to o budowie wie chyba tyle co my wszyscy, więc nie dziwię się, że bierze pieniądze i znika.

----------


## Luśka

A że formę po tym AWF ma dobrą, to pewno szybko znika!!!! Mary, bardzo Ci współczuję - wszędzie są ludzie i ludziska....

----------


## inwestor

Kurcze jak po AWF to pewnie wysportowany jest i silny. W takim przypadku to nawet za obicie gęby będzie drożej (za szczególnie trudne warunki pracy)   :Wink2:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## tomek123

abc

----------


## nnatasza

*Abagard - bud* - firma "budowlana" - właśnie robi mi wykończeniówkę - jedna osoba cały dom!!!!!! ( i tylko ta osoba cały ten biznes jeszcze ratuje)
Właściciel - nie odbiera telefonów, nie pojawia się na budowie itp.  Po prostu koszmar - jestem wykończona...

----------


## Karol N.

Miedzyrzecz troche dalej od Poznania ale geograficznie tez Wielkopolska.
Firma OKPLAST. Firma dokonuje przerobek systemu VEKA (stolarka budowlana) twierdzac ze go polepsza a faktycznie oszczedza na czym sie da. Nie montuje wszystkich zamowionych elementow a jest beznadziejne wywalczenie jakichkolwiek swiadczen gwarancyjnych. Gwaranja 5 lat pod warunkiem wykonywania przegladow rocznych przez ta firme, cena przegladu i regulacji 30zl za........ jedno skrzydlo okna drzwi itp.
Kiedys mieli prawdopodobnie przedstawicielstwo rowniez w Poznaniu.

Karol N.

----------


## pyzia

"Tradycyjnie" odradzam firmę okienną Mirolet - jest zlokalizowana w Bydgoszczy, ale ma swoje biuro w Poznaniu. Nawet przedstawiciele Salmandra mówią, że ta firma to porażka...

----------


## Arkadly

> moze namowimy Arkadly i uda sie taka liste dobrych i najgorszych wstawic w 
> http://republika.pl/grupa_wielkopolska/
> ?
> ja tez mam kilku kandydatow


A jakby to wygląda w aspekcie prawnym?
Nie chciałbym być ciagany po sądach za publikacje "fałszywych" informacji.

----------


## tom soyer

> Miedzyrzecz troche dalej od Poznania ale geograficznie tez Wielkopolska.
> Firma OKPLAST. Firma dokonuje przerobek systemu VEKA (stolarka budowlana) twierdzac ze go polepsza a faktycznie oszczedza na czym sie da. Nie montuje wszystkich zamowionych elementow a jest beznadziejne wywalczenie jakichkolwiek swiadczen gwarancyjnych. Gwaranja 5 lat pod warunkiem wykonywania przegladow rocznych przez ta firme, cena przegladu i regulacji 30zl za........ jedno skrzydlo okna drzwi itp.
> Kiedys mieli prawdopodobnie przedstawicielstwo rowniez w Poznaniu.
> 
> Karol N.


tez mialem bardzo niedobre doswiadczenia z ta firma kiedy jeszcze wymienilaem okna w bloku. okna sie wypaczaja, sa zbyt miekkie. walka z firma o kazda niedorobke.

----------


## tom soyer

> Napisał tom soyer
> 
> moze namowimy Arkadly i uda sie taka liste dobrych i najgorszych wstawic w 
> http://republika.pl/grupa_wielkopolska/
> ?
> ja tez mam kilku kandydatow
> 
> 
> A jakby to wygląda w aspekcie prawnym?
> Nie chciałbym być ciagany po sądach za publikacje "fałszywych" informacji.


arkadly
tobie zlecimy jedynie opracowanie tabelki. oceny w formie plusow i minusow (np od --- do +++ za wykonastwo/obsluge i cene?) z "podpisem" tego kto ocenia. Ten kto ocenia ma fakture ma wiec prawo ocenic solidnosc i nierzetelnosc firmy. Takie jest moje zdanie.

----------


## Arkadly

OK. Ale przesyłajcie info na moje prywatne konto [email protected]
Nie zawsze jestem on-line na muratorze.

A.

----------


## tom soyer

> OK. Ale przesyłajcie info na moje prywatne konto [email protected]
> Nie zawsze jestem on-line na muratorze.
> A.


a nieszloby tak tego zrobic zeby mozna samemu wpisywac nazwe i branze firmy i ja oceniac?  :big grin: 

chce ci oszczedzic troche roboty  :smile:

----------


## ryby

Ludzie! Nie decydujcie sie na tartak w Rogalinku! Więźbę przywozili mi przez tydzień, po kilka krokwi dziennie. Mimo, że wpłaciłem 2/3 kwoty za całość z ponad dwu miesięcznym wyprzedzeniem.
Odradzam!!!!

----------


## jareko

*mariof  i inni* - popieram, z calych sil popieram te inicjatywe. Nie wazne z jakiego rejonu kraju wazne by przestrzec innych lub innym kogos polecic


Moj  pomysl jednak nie znalazl poparcia i sadze, ze jest to wynikiem naszej jakby cechy narodowej - gadac aby gadac to chetnych jest wielu a jak pod tym wszystkim trzeba sie podpisac by osad swoj uwiarygodnic - brak odwagi
Moze Tobie sie uda to czego mi sie nie udalo tak naprawde stworzyc

----------

mnie sie inicjatywa bardzo podoba i moze by ja jakos wsparl murator
nie chodzi aby zrobic spis firm nierzetelnych ale o to aby zrobic katalog alfabetyczny i tak jak np na günstiger.de
dla kazdej firmy bylyby komentarze na plus i na minus
kazdy ocenialby powiedzmy w skali od jeden do 5
i wtedy ktos kto mysli nad wynajeciem firmy sprawdza w muratorze jaki jest ranking, czy duzo wypowiedzi i czy sa one na plus czy na minus
oczywiscie pozostaje problem taki, zeby firmy same sobie nie dopisywaly pozytywnych opinii, ale to sie moze jaks da zalatwic

----------


## Lukrecja

Uwaga! Przestrzegam wszystkich przed korzystaniem z usług firmy Gaap z Kłodzka, występującą również jako firma-córka: "Paprocki i Wilusz" w Poznaniu. www.gaap.pl 
handlują oknami, panelami, drzwiami i czym popadnie
po pierwsze manipulują cenami - kuszą klienta kilkanaście procent niższą ceną a potem na fakturze okazuje się że to po prostu towar na 7% VAT - stąd niższa cena. Mi na przykład było to bardzo nie na rękę, poza tym wszystkie faktury są wystawiane w tym momencie na montaż (np. montaż paneli) więc zapewne żegnaj gwarancjo....
po drugie i najważniejsze - nie są w stanie dotrzymać ABSOLUTNIE ŻADNEGO TERMINU. z każdych 4 tygodni robi się 7-8. a jak słyszę "jutro" to po prostu rzygam!!!! jak już coś przyjdzie to i tak nie kompletne. 
Ręce opadają. Radzę trzymać się od nich z daleka!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lukrecja

bardzo proszę czytających, aby podciągnęli od czasu do czasu ten post. dziękuję

----------


## mercedes

> bardzo proszę czytających, aby podciągnęli od czasu do czasu ten post. dziękuję


Lukrecjo,
wrzuc ich na czarna liste niesolidnych Wielkopolska (link gdzies na grupie wlkp znajdziesz)

----------


## krzyss

Ale podciągać warto. Nienawidzę takich cwaniaków.

----------


## writos

Takich jest więcej. Ten jest bardzo zdolny http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopi...ight=systembud

----------


## KKinga

Podciągam.

Sama mam sprawę w sądzie z oszustami od kominków z Wyszkowa.

----------


## tomeczek

> Uwaga! Przestrzegam wszystkich przed korzystaniem z usług firmy Gaap z Kłodzka, występującą również jako firma-córka: "Paprocki i Wilusz" w Poznaniu. www.gaap.pl 
> handlują oknami, panelami, drzwiami i czym popadnie
> po pierwsze manipulują cenami - kuszą klienta kilkanaście procent niższą ceną a potem na fakturze okazuje się że to po prostu towar na 7% VAT - stąd niższa cena. Mi na przykład było to bardzo nie na rękę, poza tym wszystkie faktury są wystawiane w tym momencie na montaż (np. montaż paneli) więc zapewne żegnaj gwarancjo....
> po drugie i najważniejsze - nie są w stanie dotrzymać ABSOLUTNIE ŻADNEGO TERMINU. z każdych 4 tygodni robi się 7-8. a jak słyszę "jutro" to po prostu rzygam!!!! jak już coś przyjdzie to i tak nie kompletne. 
> Ręce opadają. Radzę trzymać się od nich z daleka!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Chwileczkę. Na wszystkie usługi powinna być spisana umowa na której jest ustalona stawka VAT oracz zakres prac czy też towar - z tego co cytam to takiej nie było skoro zdziwiliście się dopiero przy odbiorze faktury. Jeśli chodzi o gwarancję to gdybyście mieli umowę na wykonanie np. "położenie paneli" to do każdej umowy jest potrzebna specyfikacja (zakres usługi i użyte materiały) wtedy wszystko jasne i wiadome jaka usługa i jaki towar i oczywiście na co gwarancja. Termin - faktycznie przekładanie jest złe. Podsumowując to więcej winy jest waszej niż wykonawcy.

----------


## bratius

Moze i racja Tomeczek. Jednak nie zawsze dopelnia sie takich rzeczy, a solidnosc firmy nie okresla sie poprzez papierki a wykonanie i rzetelnosc. Takich firm jak ta i np. Systembud p. Luki jest wiecej i dobrze jest sie ich wystrzegac

----------


## cyberkati



----------


## marcelin

Zgodnie z prośbą cyberkati post usunąłem.

----------


## cyberkati



----------


## dryblasy

Arkadly- mam pytanko bo stronka grupy wlkp. nie odpala a pozatym chciałbym sie dodac do grupy.jak by co pisz na priv [email protected]

----------


## pasco

Jak to nie odpala? http://republika.pl/grupawielkopolska/ - u mnie chodzi. 
Zgłoszenia co do umieszczenia na mapce do mnie poproszę.

----------


## SławekD-żonka

> Jak to nie odpala? http://republika.pl/grupawielkopolska/ - u mnie chodzi. 
> Zgłoszenia co do umieszczenia na mapce do mnie poproszę.


To ja się dopiszę  :big tongue:

----------


## Wciornastek

Dołączę do głosów żalu i dorzucę firmę Pozbruk i jakość poza wszelką krytyką ich pustaków stropowych keramzytowych podobno z cerytyfikatami i nieziemskimi cenami.

----------


## marcelin

> Witaj marcelin
> A skąd taka opinia o Mytkowskim jesli można spytać ? Jesteś rodziną czy pod nickiem "marcelin" mam zaszczyt powitać samego Pana Karola ?


  :ohmy:   Niech to pozostanie tajemnicą   :Wink2:  .

----------


## filemon

Jareko Twoja lista uratowała nas przed zaangażowaniem firmy pana Adama Winnika. Jesteśmy wdzięczni.

----------


## mariof

Jak by ktoś chciał żeby jego rekalmacja na okna była niewykonana przez rok to polecam firmę *DREW-PLAST z Poznania przy ulicy Hetmańskiej* sprzedającej m.in. okna firmy STOLAR
wiecej info tutaj
http://www.murator.pl/forum/viewtopi...ghlight=stolar

----------


## brachol

> Jak to nie odpala? http://republika.pl/grupawielkopolska/ - u mnie chodzi. 
> Zgłoszenia co do umieszczenia na mapce do mnie poproszę.


a i czy ja tez sie moge dopisac? jak to zrobic?

----------


## Robertek37

Ja miałem jako mieszkaniec Leszna problemy z dealerem KOMANDOR  S.A. czyli firma OZDOBA MARKET W LESZNIE przy ul. SŁOWIAŃSKIEJ 1. Zresztą nie jestem w tm chyba odosoniony. Totalni partacze i nie można od nich niczego wyegzekwować jak i z Komandora Wielkopolska S.A. W myśl zasady duży może więcej. Zdecydowanie odradzam meble,zabudowy tej firmy.

----------


## Mietekj

Popieram w całej rozciągłości poprzedni post w sprawie Firmy [color=red]*KOMANDOR  WIELKOPOLSKA  S.A.*[/color] i jej autoryzowanego dealera firmę *OZDOBA  MARKET  w  LESZNIE  na ul. Słowiańskiej nr 1*. Całą sprawę opisałem w swoim poście na tym forum pt. KOMANDOR BUBLE. Do dnia dzisiejszego nie mogę wyegzekwować od dealera wykonanie szafy w sposób właściwy, nie mogę wyegzekwować dokumentacji, która jest moją własnością, nie mogę wyegzekwować zwrotu za bezpodstawnie i żle naliczone elementy, które były niepotrzebne do montażu. Nie mogę wyegzekwować zadośćuczynienia za straty spowodowane niedotrzymywaniem umów słownych i pisemnych składanych przez w/w firmę, nie mogę też wyegzekwować sporządzenia protokołu reklamacyjnego, bo ta firma ma wszystko w d... Niestety to wszystko dzieje się pod nadzorem Prezesa KOMANDOR  WIELKOPOLSKA S.A., który podpisując umowy o reprezentowanie firmy logiem KOMANDOR zezwala na takie praktyki swoich dealerów. SZKODA SŁÓW. Nie należy wierzyć ich reklamom i omijać w/w firmę z daleka

----------


## Rezi

odradzam Pana Roman Kloskę z adresem ul.Poniatowskiego Luboń . 0-61 810-34-52, 0601 79-93-32 posiadającego jeszcze ponoc hurtownię instalacyjną w Borówcu 

Pan kloska zajmuje sie "profesjonalnie" przyłaczami gazowym w Poznaniu, obicuje dużo .....Panie w ciągu 2 miesięcy załatwie panu gaz ..zrobię wszystko proszę się nie martwić zrobię intalację wew i odbiór.
Po otrzymaniu upowaznienia ( i załatwieniu sobie w gazowni wykonastwa na wykonanie instalcji do skrzynki ) facet zapomina co obiecał ..... o co panu chodzi, ja nic nie obecywałem ma pan termin na czerwiec. mnie gazownia jeszcze nie zapłaciła, niech Pan pobiega sobie, instalację zrobiłem we własnym zakresi  - straciłem tylko czas na czekanie.
*W sumie facet obiecuje dużo a interesuje go tylko by załapac sobie robotę na zlecenie gazowni - reszte ma w d........*nie wspominając o ofercie na kocioł BROTJE  - czekam juz 5 miesiąc 

w sumie zostałem na lodzie (dosłownym )

----------


## karol28

Witam!

Proszę uważajcie na firmię pana *Lijewskiego* Ciesielstwo-Dekarstwo z okolic Obornik (Ryczywół). 

Takich niesolidnych ludzi to jeszcze nie spotkałem. 
Ekipa ta miała mi wybudować dom do stanu surowego 
otwartego. Skończyło się na tym, że po prostu przestali
przyjeżdżac na budowę. Zabrali swój sprzęt z budowy i 
zniknęli... Tydzień wcześniej mieli pojawić się na budowie
na 2000%. Potem cała ekipa rozchorowała się. Ostatnio
okazało się, że w hurtowni, w której brali materiały jest
jeszcze niezapłacona faktura za jakieś materiały...   :sad: 

Umowę mają w d... (to ich słowa).

UWAŻAJCIE NA NICH!!! NIE POLECAM!!!!

----------


## feyrus

*Przestrzegam przed fimą LORIMPEX -JERZY LORYCH KOMINKI*

mistrz w oszukiwaniu i arogancji , 
mam nadzieję że trafi kiedyś na kogoś , kto mu spierze mordę

----------


## Rezi

> *Przestrzegam przed fimą LORIMPEX -JERZY LORYCH KOMINKI*
> 
> mistrz w oszukiwaniu i arogancji , 
> mam nadzieję że trafi kiedyś na kogoś , kto mu spierze mordę


to sa ci na czarnej roli w poznaniu ?

mógłbyś napisac cos więcej o Twoich doswiadczeniach ?

----------


## feyrus

ci sami , napiszę wieczorem
mam nadzieję ,że nikt z lforum  na niego nie nabierze się

----------


## mariof

Firma

Przedsiębiorstwo Produkcyjno-Handlowe
STOLAR sp. j.
*W. Rutkowski, P. Skiba* 
ogłosiło właśnie upadłość a wraz z nim znikło

Przedstawicielstwo handlowe w Poznaniu:
P. H. U. Drew - Plast - Maria Kupczak  

pewnie założą nowe firmy i od nowa będą o.......ć ludzi, *radzę uważać na te nazwiska* (pełne nazwy firm są zacytowane ze strony internetowej www.stolar.pl)
gdyby ktoś czuł się oszukany przez te podmioty prosze o info na email
razem oskubiemy ich w sadzie z ich majątków

----------


## feyrus

> Napisał feyrus
> 
> *Przestrzegam przed fimą LORIMPEX -JERZY LORYCH KOMINKI*
> 
> mistrz w oszukiwaniu i arogancji , 
> mam nadzieję że trafi kiedyś na kogoś , kto mu spierze mordę
> 
> 
> to sa ci na czarnej roli w poznaniu ?
> ...



nie chce mi się nawet pisać o tych [b]doświadczeniach[/b

omijać z daleka, pieniędzy nie wpłacać,  do domu nie wpuszczać

pewnie jacyś wierzyciele zburzą mu tą budę, tylko Frygi szkoda

----------


## lamariusz

Dariusz S. z Międzychodu woj. wlkp. nieuczciwy strzezcie się tej ekipy budowlanej.

----------


## Rezi

> Dariusz S. z Międzychodu woj. wlkp. nieuczciwy strzezcie się tej ekipy budowlanej.


jaki dariusz S
napisc co zrobił i jak, podaj nazwisko resztę wniosków wyciągniemy sami

----------


## lamariusz

Dariusz.S z Międzychodu, nazwiska nie podam bo jak ten facet przeczyta ta wiadomość to może mieć pretensje, że oczerniam jego nazwisko. Ale azpewniam , że w Mędzychodzie osób które prowadza f-mę budowlana o nazwisku Dariusz. S jest niewieli albo nie ma w ogóle. A więc facet ten słodko gadał na poczętku, budowa moja mozna powiedzieć, że ruszyła jak z koppyta, ale im było bliżej końca tym coraz to wieksze problemy, termin zakończenia budowy się wydłużał, wymówki z jego strony były nastepujace " a to miałem wypadek sam. ze swoją ekipą, a to spadłem z drabilu, a to producent nie mia dachówek, to do producentowi zepsuł się samochód itp" faktycznie to facet nabrał dużo zleceń i się nie wyrabiał. Na koniec nie wykonał min schodów, i dwóch ścianek działowych. Ale kasę dostał, więc sprawę kieruje do sądu. Z tego też względu nie polecam tej ekipy.

----------


## Śliwiok

> odradzam Pana Roman Kloskę z adresem ul.Poniatowskiego Luboń . 0-61 810-34-52, 0601 79-93-32 posiadającego jeszcze ponoc hurtownię instalacyjną w Borówcu 
> 
> Pan kloska zajmuje sie "profesjonalnie" przyłaczami gazowym w Poznaniu, obicuje dużo .....Panie w ciągu 2 miesięcy załatwie panu gaz ..zrobię wszystko proszę się nie martwić zrobię intalację wew i odbiór.
> Po otrzymaniu upowaznienia ( i załatwieniu sobie w gazowni wykonastwa na wykonanie instalcji do skrzynki ) facet zapomina co obiecał ..... o co panu chodzi, ja nic nie obecywałem ma pan termin na czerwiec. mnie gazownia jeszcze nie zapłaciła, niech Pan pobiega sobie, instalację zrobiłem we własnym zakresi  - straciłem tylko czas na czekanie.
> *W sumie facet obiecuje dużo a interesuje go tylko by załapac sobie robotę na zlecenie gazowni - reszte ma w d........*nie wspominając o ofercie na kocioł BROTJE  - czekam juz 5 miesiąc 
> 
> w sumie zostałem na lodzie (dosłownym )


Rezi,

U mnie Pan Roman robił instalację wewnętrzną. Zrobił terminowo papiery pozałatwiał ale... pare drobnych byków strzelił. Rzeczywiście trochę dyktator.
A tak BTW, widzę że obracamy się wśród tych samych wykonawców. Najpierw okna teraz Kloska. Mam tylko nadzieję, że żony nie te same
 :Lol:  

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Rezi

to już wiem gdzie jest moja ja jej nie ma w domu   :Evil:

----------


## iga9

Odradzam korzystnie z uslug biura projektowego DOM PROJEKT na Kwiatowej w Poznaniu.
Posrednicza w zakupie projektow gotowych i niskiej cenie wykonuja adaptacje. Posilkuja sie bardzo nieprofesjonalnymi architektami. Trudno nawet wymienic wszystki byki jakie zrobili nam przy adaptacji - ae juz na dzien dzisiejszy kosztowaly nas one sporo nerwow i doplacanej kasy. Po zainkasowaniu pieniedzy wypinaja sie na twoja budowe - nawet wtedy gdy np.  spaprali inewntaryzacje na mapie projektowej do pozwolenia. Nawet jak geodeta nie moze wytyczyc budunku to maja to gleboko gdzies i twierdza, ze to nie ich blad. Na prawde radze omijac ich szerokim lukiem.

----------


## alison

> Odradzam korzystnie z uslug biura projektowego DOM PROJEKT na Kwiatowej w Poznaniu.
> Posrednicza w zakupie projektow gotowych i niskiej cenie wykonuja adaptacje. Posilkuja sie bardzo nieprofesjonalnymi architektami. Trudno nawet wymienic wszystki byki jakie zrobili nam przy adaptacji - ae juz na dzien dzisiejszy kosztowaly nas one sporo nerwow i doplacanej kasy. Po zainkasowaniu pieniedzy wypinaja sie na twoja budowe - nawet wtedy gdy np.  spaprali inewntaryzacje na mapie projektowej do pozwolenia. Nawet jak geodeta nie moze wytyczyc budunku to maja to gleboko gdzies i twierdza, ze to nie ich blad. Na prawde radze omijac ich szerokim lukiem.


Iga9, dla mnie to bardzo wązna widomość, bo moja Mama też zamierza budować od października. Nie ma jeszcze projektu i była tam kilka razy z moim Ojcem - ogólnie Rodzice są prawie zachwyceni, więc szybko pokażę im Twój post  :Roll:  Dzięki Wszystkim, że ostrzegacie innych. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## iga9

Dom Projekt ma ta wade, że na początku robią bardzo dobre wrażenie. Probemy wychodza juz na późniejszych etapach budowy - a więc już zainkasowaniu całej kasy. Oni zgodnie z tym co mówia - nie podejmują się nadzoru w trakcie budowy i od wszystkich problemów (w tym błedów ich architektw) umywają ręce. Robiąto taktyka gry naczas i zbijania odpowidzialności na ich podwykonawcę - architekta. A jak maja poprawić sój błąd to nie liczcie na szybkie terminy - mi brakującą rzecz do projektu przygotowywali 3 miesiące!!! Przy telefona min. 2 x w tyg.!!! Omijajcie to biuro z daleka!

----------


## jhet

Popieram! Unikajcie tej firmy. Mnie odstraszyli na szczęście na etapie poszukiwania architekta do zmian i adaptacji projektu gotowego.
Chciałem podpiwniczyć dom i podnieść o 2 pustaki ściankę kolankową.
Pan z którym rozmawialiśmy stwierdził że będzie to cytuję:"obrzydliwe jak większość domów w Polsce" i że on tego nie zrobi. Zapytany czy mamy o czym rozmawiać odpowiedział że nie, wstał od stołu i poszedł. Nie starał się nawet doradzić, przekonać i nawet nie podjął próby sprzedaży jakiegokolwiek projektu. 
Dodam że rozmawialiśmy o jednym z projektów oferowanym przez jego firmę, który byliśmy zdecydowani zakupić.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Jaro_o

niestety, myślałem że to tylko ja miałem pecha..

Dom projek na Kwiatowj sprzedał mi projekt gotowy z Archonu - pieknie i na czas, rzeczywiście warto zajrzeć tam aby poszukać w projektach. 
Adaptacja i dalsze rozmowy były już porażką.  Ustaloną cenę 1200,- zmienili na 1500 przy odbiorze adptacji, jest w niej wiele błędów (okna na poszczególnych rzutach wypadają w innych miejscach, także na krokwiach!, dach po odjęciu garażu zawisł nad wejciem w powietrzu, bez podpory, wielu zmian wogóle nie nanieśli twierdząc, że "to już pan sobie zrobi na budowie", na miejscu znalazłem kilka błędów a gdy zwróciłem uwagę, Pani wzdychając poprawiała architekta... 

Żałosne zakończenie dobrze zapowiadającej sie współpracy.

PS  zapłaciłem 1200 - niemal nie odpowiedzieli mi "do widzenia"  :smile: 

Na dodatek polecają swego arch. jako kierownika budowy (za 2500 za dziennik)

----------


## brams

Oj, to widzę,że dobrze zrobiłem kupując tam tylko projekt a za adaptację dziękując.  :Roll:

----------


## Yanek

Ja też tylko projekt kupiłem - chociaż włanie miałem się wybierać do nich po projekt garażu z adaptacjš...

----------


## dorotah

Bardzo chętnie odradzę "studio mebli kuchennych" MMK z Dziadoszańskiej 10. Na wykończenia i poprawki czekałam pół roku (!) a i tak nie mam jeszcze wszystkiego i nie wiem, kiedy będzie, bo w obiecywaniu i niedotrzymywaniu terminów są genialni...

----------


## jeżyk

Ja również kupiłem projekt na Kwiatowej wraz z adaptacją. Fakt błedów w projekcie (głównie wymiarowych) jest masa, ale cena 1300 kusząca. Pozwolenie na budowę załatwili w ciągu 3 dni.

----------


## bagat

też mam projekt z tego biura i mogę potiwerdzić: nieterminowi, niedokładni, jeśli nie ma znaczących zmian przy adaptacji, a zależy na czasie przy pozwoleniu na budowę , to można ich brać. Ale wszelkie poprawki robione przez nich są tragiczne i naprawdę najlepiej nic nie zmieniać w oryginalnym projekcie, bo się wykładają

----------


## Ghostbuster

adapta

----------


## mariof

*P. H. U. Drew - Plast - Maria Kupczak*
byłe przedstawicielstwo firmy STOLAR

nowa siedziba ul .Górki 17A lok.6 od ul. Głogowskiej nastepna za Krauthofera

teraz pewnie sprzedaja okna jakiejs innej firmy

tym co kupią od nich okna moge współczuć - do reklamacji to oni się nie przykładali.... tzn. nic nie załatwili przez 2 lata do czasu jak firma Stolar ogłosiła upadłość

----------


## Kaigun

No cóż, ostatni brudna "robota" w nowym domku i wtopa... Ostrzegam przed firmš CHEMINEES ze Skórzewa - majš niby-salonik przy ul. Poznańskiej, sš przemili, niby "fachowo" doradzajš z pieknych folderków, w salonie stojš ładne obudowy, super warunki cenowe, duże rabaty przy wpłacie zaliczki w max. wysokoci... tak, tak... dałem się oczarować i wpłaciłem wiekszociowš zaliczkę w maju ! obudowa kominka miała być w dwa dni (termin do końca czerwca), tym czasem jest sierpień i kominek stoi rozpaprany. Fakt, po paru awanturach w sklepie w lipcu przyjechał kto i z moich własnych materiałów (zostało mi trochę imitacji kamienia z obudowy komina na cianie) wymurował 20cm fundamencik, ale od tej pory znowu nic, po marmurkach zostały tylko marzenia a wyjasnienia na moje telefony zaczęły być coraz bardziej sprzeczne i poplštane. Mało tego, usłyszałem bezczelne wymówki, że to my przekładalimy cišgle terminy itd. itp., że nie ma na rynku właciwych materiałów... a okazuje się, że albo już ledwie przędš, lub nie majš fachowców albo w ogóle pojęcia o obudowach kominków. SHIT !!!

----------


## karol29

Przestrzegam przed firmą L I J E W S K I z Ryczywołu koło Obornik Wlkp.
Nie dajcie się zwieść rewelacyjnej ofercie kompleksowych usług budowlanych. Proponują budowę pod klucz w bardzo korzystnej cenie. tak na prawdę wszytkie rozpoczęte budowy kończą na tym etapie, w którym klient zaczyna zgłaszać reklamacje i rząda poprawek. Wówczas okazuje się że pracownicy się rozchorowali, szef miał wypadek, dostawca materiałów zbankrutował iitd. Zwijaja sprzęt i ślad po nich ginie. Jeżeli komuś wydaje się że ma umowę na wykonanie wszyskich prac i to gwarantuje spokój, muszę wyprowadzić z błędu. Umowę, którą tak na marginesie bez problemu podpisuję, jest to zresztą umowa proponowana przez "Murator", mają "w głębokim poważaniu". Kiedy już wiedzą, że nic na kliencie nie zarobią nie przebierają w słowach. Tak niesolidnych i bezczelnych ludzi jeszcze nie spotkałem. niestety ponieważ z początku byłem zadowolony poleciłem ich usługi znajomym. Bardzo tego żałuje, bo ich doświadczenia są niemal identyczne. NIE POLECAM!!![/b]

----------


## jolka1

Szczerze odradzam korzystanie z usług układania płytek Pana firmującego się adresem e-mail: [email protected]
Układanie płytek jest:
1.Ten Pan układa płytki bez używania poziomicy, wszystko krzywe-liwe,
2. Układa płytki szybko co jest ze szkodą dla jakości całej pracy, no ale temu Panu zależy tylko na szybkiej kasie.
3. Nie spotkałem tak niechlujnego wykonawcy wszystko zabrudzone po rozrzucane jak na wielkim placu budowy a to tylko układanie małej powierzchni

----------


## Zavadcoff

Co prawda, nie moje województwo, ale ekipę miałem z wielkopolskiego. Niejaki *Krzysztof Kupaj z Sośni*. Generalnie zna się na robocie, ale ciągnie kilka budów jednocześnie, pojawia się raz na dwa tygodnie, nie odbiera telefonów, jak nie ma w tym interesu i jest niezorganizowany pod kątem zapotrzebowania materiałowego.
Do tego na sam koniec wyrolował mnie. Wycenę dawał na stan surowy z pokryciem dachu, a okazało się, że dachówki nie kładzie, a zajmuje się tym jego kolega dekarz, a on sam tylko wycenę robi. Kolega dekarz (chyba z 3 różnych, bo imiona mu się już nawet mieszały) nie podjął się na sam koniec, bo podobno wykonawca Krzysztof za długo się bawił z więźbą i kominami i terminy mu uciekły (w sumie nie dziwię się jemu!!!). W końcu jak doszło do znalezienie innego kolegi, to przekazał mu po dwóch tygodniach kłamliwą informację, że jestem nierzetelny i niewypłacalny. Rozpacz! Szkoda gadać, bo zachowanie jak w przedszkolu. Oczywiście, żadnej umowy nie chciał podpisać, bo po co?!?
NIE POLECAM!!!

----------


## iga9

Z uwagi za fakt, że moim postem pan z polecanej na Białej Liście firmy WCE poczuł się urażony i uznał, że bezpodstawnie szargam jego opinię i nazwisko- wymazuję wypowiedź. 
Zainteresowani mogę przeczytać naszą wymianę zdań w moich komentarzach, gdzie wykonawca i ja przedstawiliśmy swoją opnię na temat pracy. Posty z 2-6.11.2006. 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...465876#1465876

Tak jak napisałam - każdy z inwestorów może sam podjąć decyzję, kto ma rację w danej sytuacji.

----------


## tom_kam

ja z reguły staram się nie narzekać na fachowców, zawsze można mieć gorszych, ale przez dwóch panów mam tylko same kłopoty na budowie.
1. Numer jeden to niejaki Paluśkiewicz ze Środy Wielkopolskiej, tak niesłownego człowieka, który zwodził mnie przez 2 miesiące obietnicami wykończenia domu po czym zostawił na lodzie, wyciąganie kasy bez postępów na budowie (mojemy koledze buduje dom) oraz nierozliczanie się z pracownikami to tylko dodatek
2. ostrzegam również przed firmą pana Serbina z Kłecka, do teraz walczę z nim o odzyskanie zaliczki (tzw. opłaty gwarancyjnej), facet nie ma zielonego pojęcia o budowaniu, aragonacja, bezczelność, niesłowność, nie odbiera telefonu jak widzi kto dzwoni to główne cechy tego człowieka

Pozdrawiam

----------


## tom_kam

Acha i jeszcze jedno nazwisko utkwi mi w pamięci do momentu w którym sprzedam swój dom i wyprowadzę się gdzies indziej, mianowicie Zenon Snuszka (imienia nie jestem pewien) prowadzący tartak w Biskupicach, więźba dachowa z polecenia cieśli (Wróbel również kilka błędów w więźbie robionej ponoć przez najlepszego cieślę w Wielkoposce) poskręcała się jak śmigła samolotu, coż mokre drzewo, deski do odeskowania zaimpregnowane wodą i słońcem z dodatkiem tuszu do pieczątek, ostrzegam przed duetem Wróbel+Snuszka.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Rezi

niezłe   :Lol:

----------


## prymasek

> niezłe


pachnie autocenzurą....  :Evil:

----------


## adisan1

*Witam* wszystkich, dziele sie tymi informacjami gdyz chce zaoszczedzic wam nerwow jakie dzis dostarczyli mi dwaj architekci.
*1)* Pan prowadzacy biuro arch. *Probud mieszczace sie na Wolsztynskiej* wprowadzil mnie dzis kilka krotnie w blad zwiekszajac tym samym koszt jaki musial bym poniesc za adaptacje a w przyszlosci za budowe (swiadmie czy tez nie ale wprowadzil, poniewaz nie bylo to 1 biuro jakie odwiedzilem wychwycilem blad i zwrocilem uwage, za co w "nagrode" dostalem informacje ze to on jest fachowcem a nie ja), pierwsze wrazenie bylo juz zle, na sama wiadomosc ze projekt zostal zakupiony indywidualnie strasznie sie oburzyl "a dlaczego nie unas!!"  (ktos by pomyslal ze tacy ludzie wciaz istnieja). Po wymianie kilku zdan Pan stwierdzil ze szkoda czasu i oburzony odszedl od stolu. Zostawie to bez komentarza.

*2)* *Biuro arch. Centrum Projektów Budownictwa Jednorodzinnego Zwierzyniecka 10.* Przychodze z tym samym projektem i prosze o zwyczajna adaptacje na co otrzymuje odpowiedz, pozwole sobie zacytowac "projekty za kupione gdzie indziej nie adaptujemy" moj komentarz: jak nie wiadomo oco chodzi to wiadomo ze chodzi o kase. widocznie biuro posredniczace w kupnie projektu musi miec prowizje od sprzedazy. informacja handlowa powinna brzmiec "adaptujemy domy tylko zakupione unas w biurze"
Prosze sobie wyobrazic ile nerwow mnie to kosztowalo ;/ 
serdecznie pozdrawiam

----------


## OMAE

Witam,
chciałabym dołączyć do listy niesolidnych pana:*Romana Sówke tel. 606 292 513* zajmującego się tynkami i w sumie wszystkim, ktory był polecany na tym forum(Grupa zaczynajacych wiosna 2007 - Wielkopolska).
Pan ten przysporzył mi niemałych kłopotów i nieprzyjemności, chcę ich zaoszczędzić innym, oszczędzić poprawek na które ekipa ta nie zawsze  pokazuje się, zostawia czlowieka w domu rozbabranym przez wczesniejsze swoje zaniedbanie i olewatorstwo.
Byle oddać, skasować i zapomnieć.

Jak przy tynkach dało sie przełknąć drobne niedociągnięcia, tak przy podwieszanym suficie, nie można było: łączenia spaprane i pęknięcia na stykach powstały już po dwuch dniach!
Pan na początku zlecenia był bardzo obowiązkowy i bezproblemowy tak pod koniec, a w szczególności po rozliczeniu stał sie nieosiągalny i nagle źle się rozumieliśmy. Nieodbierał telefonu i odkładał słuchawkę  podczas rozmowy-koszmar bo wlasnie wporowadziliśmy się tam.

Nie polecam i przestrzegam.
Chcesz mieć spokojne nerwy, poszukaj kogoś innego!

----------


## korek07

Przestrzegam wszystkich przed tym ... Tak nieuczciwego gościa jeszcze nie spotkałem. Przed rozpoczęciem budowy, z rozmowy można było wywnioskować, że może wieżowce budować ale po jej rozpoczęciu (bo o zakończeniu nie ma mowy) nawet bym mu nie powierzył drewnianej latryny w środku puszczy. Dla niego różnica w wysokości lub szerokości otworu okiennego lub drzwiowego o 10 lub 15 cm jest mało ważna. Sam sobie projekt zmienia i jak wyczuje,że kierownik budowy jest pobłażliwy to będzie na budowie robił co mu się podoba, wmawiając Ci, że tak musi być. O CENIE TYCH JEGO PRZERÓBEK DOWIESZ SIĘ W ODPOWIEDNIM CZASIE - z góry Ci współczuję i gwarantuję, że taniej by było zatrudnić firmę USA lub Japonii. Poza tym facet bez skrupułów jeśli chodzi o pieniądze, jeśli się dasz "wydoi Cię" do cna.  
JEŚLI PRACUJE U CIEBIE, TO PRZERWIJ MU PRACE, ZRÓB ODBIÓR PRAC, WYCENĘ, ZAPŁAĆ I WYGOŃ Z PLACU BUDOWY. Z opowieści po różnych hurt. bud. wiem, że problemy z nim ma prawie każdy u którego pracował- w Skwierzynie podobno zawaliły się szczyty po jego budowie. On sam się chwali, że ma na etacie prawnika, który mu prowadzi 3 sprawy sądowe - tylko nie wiem czy razem z moją.
 JESZCZE RAZ PRZESTRZEGAM PRZED TYM panem!!!   :Evil:

----------


## mietador

Jakiś czas temu poszukiwałem dachówki na nowo budowany dom . W poszukiwaniu dobrej ceny udałem się do Biskupic Wlkp. Jest tam jedna firma która sprzedaje dachówkę NELSKAMP (nie będę wymieniał nazwy firmy – choć strasznie mnie kusi) po przybyciu na miejsce wyszedł do mnie bardzo nie miły sprzedawca który na wstępie rozmowy powiedział, że mam siedzieć cicho bo on teraz mówi, a ja na niczym się nie znam. Strasznie denerwowały go pytania, które zadawałem szczególnie jedno” Czym różni się jakość dachówki NELSKAMP od innych dachówek?” Gość strasznie się plątał zaczął opowiadać jakieś brednie o glinie – zupełnie go nie rozumiałem (a jestem z wykształcenia inżynierem). Po niezbyt miłej rozmowie zostawiłem  rzut dachu do wyceny. Dzwonie po tygodniu a gość oznajmia mi, że zgubił mój projekt i mam się odwalić od niego. Moja ocena firmy jest bardzo negatywna – bardzo złe podejście do klienta – gość z innej epoki. Aż strach pomyśleć co by było po zakupie dachówek u gościa może łaskawie za rok by je dostarczył. Pozdrawiam

----------


## K74

To może na czarnej liście wielkopolskiej go umieścisz? 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=27800

----------


## K74

Hurtownia pokryć dachowych *WASZ DACH* z ul. Sycowskiej w Poznaniu.
1) zamówiliśmy u nich dachówkę i okna dachowe; cena ustalona telefonicznie jednego dnia, na miejscu w hurtowni w dniu następnym wzrosła o 10%, bo podobno przedstawiciel handlowy, z którym rozmawiałam przez telefon poszedł na urlop i nie wiedział, że szykują się podwyżki   :ohmy:  
2) towar przyjechał miesiąc wcześniej niż było na zamówieniu; niby powinniśmy się cieszyć, że tak szybko, ale finansowo byliśmy przygotowani na zapłatę za miesiąc; wcale nie uśmiechało się nam rezygnować z innych zakupów, żeby zapłacić wcześniej za dachówkę, która i tak miała stać na placu w hurtowni (bo dekarze byli umówieni na za miesiąc); jednak zapłaciliśmy, bo miałam dosyć telefonów z ponagleniami od handlowca
3) podczas dostawy pomylono typ jednego z okien dachowych; przedstawiciel handlowy oskarżył dekarzy o podmianę   :ohmy: , twierdząc, że w hurtowni w papierach wszystko jest w porządku; następnego dnia przyznał się, że wina była jednak po stronie hurtowni
4) pojechaliśmy dokupić 1 sztukę dachówki wentylacyjnej, bo zabrakło; magazynier przez godzinę biegał po magazynie, bo nie mógł jej znaleźć   :ohmy:  ; jak już znalazł, to zapomniał, gdzie położył WZ-tkę   :Evil:  
5) zamówiliśmy dachówkę antenową, ponieważ nie było na stanie w hurtowni; po dwóch tygodniach poinformowano mnie, że przyjechała dostawa i mogę dachówkę odebrać; pojechaliśmy, zapłaciliśmy, w magazynie nie było tej dachówki   :ohmy:  ; magazynier twierdził, że z ostatnią dostawą nie przyjechała na pewno   :Evil:  ; po godzinie szukania znalazł jakąś starą obłupaną ze sparciałą gumą i próbował mnie przekonać, że to jest właśnie to, za co zapłaciłam prawie 400 zł   :Evil:  
6) ilość dachówek wyliczona ze znacznym nadmiarem   :Evil:  , chociaż na moje pytanie, co będzie, jeżeli zostanie mam niewykorzystana dachówka, usłyszałam odpowiedź, że to niemożliwe, bo wyliczenia są bardzo dokładne; zostało mi 1000 szt  :ohmy:  dachówki podstawowej; zwrotów oczywiście nie przyjmują    :Evil:  
Badziewiarze i ignoranci   :Evil:  . Zależy im jedynie na tym, żeby sprzedać towar. Później klient się dla nich nie liczy, bo dachówkę kupuje się raz w życiu. Prawdopodobieństwo, że jeszcze kiedyś będziemy budować dom i znów kupować materiały na pokrycie dachu jest bardzo małe.

----------


## zuczek

Kasia, my mamy takie same doświadczenia z Wasz dachem. Punkt 2 wypisz wymaluj jak u nas, i rownież nie dowieziono nam stopnii kominiarskich i płotków śniegowych - facet wmawiał nam, że niczego takiego nie zamówiliśmy, dopiero gdy machnęliśmy mu przed nosem zamówieniem przyznał się. Jak z ilością dachówek - jeszcze nie wiem, bo dopiero układamy. Ale prawdą jest to co piszesz, że uprzejmi są do momentu otrzymania gotówki - później zachowują się wręcz arogancko. Nie wiem z kim zalatwiałaś sprawy w hurtowni, bo my z pewnym panem R. (jak różyczka  :Wink2:  ) - byliśmy umówieni na konkretny dzień i godzinę dostawy (9.00.) Około 7.30 mąż włączył komórkę i odsłuchał pocztę. Było to coś w rodzaju: "qrva dzisiaj dostawa a ten po...eb każe mi gadać z pocztą piiiiiii" I po chwili: "o qrva nagrało mi się!"  :ohmy:  To taka wesoła anegdotka, na szczęście mamy poczucie humoru  :cool:  Wiesz co jest najlepsze? Wcale nie było mu głupio. Wręcz przeciwnie - w dalszym ciągu zachowywał się w sposób co najmniej pretensjonalny. Ja tam nie wymagam wielkich przeprosin, bo sama mam do czynienia z klientami i wiem jak to czasami bywa, ale kurka jego mać, chyba można powiedzieć sory, przeciez wiedział, że odsłuchaliśmy tej wiadomości...

----------


## iga9

:ohmy:   Wasz dach byl tu taki polecany- chyba sodowa im uderzyla do glowy  :Roll:   Jak hurtownia moze nie przyjmowac zwrotow  :ohmy:

----------


## zuczek

> Wasz dach byl tu taki polecany- chyba sodowa im uderzyla do glowy   Jak hurtownia moze nie przyjmowac zwrotow


No właśnie, też mnie to ciekawi. Przecież oni sami wyliczają potrzebną ilość dachówek! Skoro robią to źle, to powinni przyjmować zwroty. Nam początkowo wyliczyli 220m2 - w życiu tyle nie ma! Zamówiliśmy na 200 z hakiem.

A odnośnie polecania firm czy fachowców na tym forum, radzę uważać, bo my ostatnio wzięliśmy takiego super fachmana z bialej listy i okazało się, że taki z niego specjalista jak z koziej d. trąbka.

----------


## K74

To powiedz jeszcze *żuczku*, cóż to za "fachowiec", żebym się znowu nie nacięła   :Confused:   :sad:  .

----------


## K74

No to WASZ DACH przeszedł sam siebie   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  . 
Jedzie do mnie okno połaciowe na wymianę (za to, które przywieźli niewłaściwe). I Pan mi mówi (miał szczęście, że to była rozmowa telefoniczna, bo bym mu chyba lutnęła   :Evil:   :Evil:  ), że trzeba dopłacić 270 zł   :ohmy:  . Do jasnej ch.... przecież już zapłaciłam za to okno w styczniu, a dostałam nie to, za które zapłaciłam. Może kosztami transportu chcą mnie jeszcze obciążyć   :Roll:  .

----------


## alison

> Wasz dach byl tu taki polecany- chyba sodowa im uderzyla do glowy   Jak hurtownia moze nie przyjmowac zwrotow


Miałam dokładnie to samo z *DACH-BUDEM z ul. Samotnej*. Sami wyliczyli ile dachówek - okazało się zbyt dużo (jkakieś 1.500 pln na moją niekorzyść) a Oni, że zwrotów nie przyjmą, że to nietypowa dachówka...  :Roll:   Pieniażki to wiedzą jak skasować, ale żadnej odpowiedzialności za wyliczenia nie biorą  :Roll:  *Zdecydowanie nie polecam tej hurtowni*

Z białej listy *nie polecam* także *instalatora Jacka Witczaka* - gdybyśmy nie zauważyli w porę, to rurki od ciepłej wody mielibyśmy położone bez izolacji  :Confused:  Qurcze myślałam, że dzisiaj to już standard, że rurki od ciepłej wody kładzie się w osłonce... Nieby nic, ale jak pomyślę, że nad każdym fachocem trzeba stać i patrzeć mu na ręcę, że nóż mi się w kieszeniu otwiera... Poza tym Pan Witczak był jakiś taki konfiktowy   :Confused:

----------


## Duży Boban

Kupując styropian pytajcie o producenta i unikajcie wyrobów ze Styropozu. Kupiłem ich styropian EPS 100 na ocieplenie podłogi i był on zdecydowanie bardziej miękki od pozostałego mi z ocieplanie fundamentów EPS 100 z innej firmy. EPS 100 ze Styropozu to tak naprawdę EPS 70. Nie reklamowałem tego styropianu bo już miałem ustawionego miksokreta na wylewki a styropian hurtownia Darplast i tak dostarczyła mi w 2 partiach po kilkunastu monitach mimo, że go zamówiłem jeszcze w lutym - pełna komedia. 
Teraz szukam styro na ocieplenie ścian i zastrzegam, że nie może być ze Styropozu - strach pomyśleć jaki szajs sprzedają jako EPS 70   :sad:

----------


## S&M

Przykro mi, ale tez muszę kogoś dodać do niesolidnych:

Pan *Włodzimierz Szczodrowski z Wieczyna koło Pleszewa, Firma DAKAR* - Produkcja wyrobów betonowych i hurtownia cementu.  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  Szkoda nerwów i czasu.  :Evil:  

Umówił się z nami miesiąc temu (co zapisał na kartce) na sprzedaż bloczków betonowych m6 po korzystnej dla nas cenie, a w dniu przywozu zadzwonił, że sprzeda nam dużo drożej, niż wcześniejsza ustalona cena.  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   Potem kręcił z transportem, że mamy sami sobie zapłacić i na końcu transakcja nie doszła do skutku. Niby poważny starszy Pan, a krętacz.  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## zuczek

> To powiedz jeszcze *żuczku*, cóż to za "fachowiec", żebym się znowu nie nacięła    .


Zastanawiałam się czy to zrobić i doszłam do wniosku, że chyba po prostu tak trzeba, bo za każdym razem jak otwieram białą listę szlak mnie jasny trafia. Chodzi mianowicie o tego pana:




> Cześć, chciałbym polecić człowieka od robót: 
> 
> - wykończeniowych, tj płytki, panele, malowanie, płyty GK 
> 
> - prac ogrodowych, tj projektowanie, zakładanie, pielęgnacje, 
> 
> - również ogrodzenia, tj siatkowe, klinkier 
> 
> - układanie pozbruku 
> ...


Postaram się dokładnie opisać nasze przygody żeby nie było, że się czepiam bezpodstawnie. Na początku chcę wyjaśnić, że pan nie robił nam wykończeniówki i nie układał nam pozbruku, więc ten temat pomijam. Ale jeśli chodzi o murarkę i ogrodnictwo moge napisac tylko jedno: żaden z tego pana fachowiec! Nie zna podstawowych zasad murarskich, wszystko co u nas robił (m.in. ściany działowe, ocieplenie kafra) było delikatnie mówiąc do poprawy. Doszło do tego, że kierownik budowy stał nad nim i tłumaczył mu po kolei co i jak ma robić. Kafer ocieplił w taki sposób, że kiero z wrażenia niedługo spadłby z dachu - kulfon na kulfonie, krzywizny masakryczne (jak się okazało w ogóle nie używał poziomicy). Pod jedną ze ścian działowych miał ułożyć wzmocnienie (zbrojenie) - chciał położyć siateczkę, która była tak cienka, że darła się w rękach (przypominała siatkę ogrodzenia leśnego). Jeśli coś takiego miałoby wzmocnić strop, to gratuluję wyobraźni. Poza tym niestety dopiero ostatnio zauważyliśmy, że jedna ściana za bardzo "wchodzi" w hol - okazało się, że pan źle wyliczył odległości i dzięki temu mamy teraz ścianę do otworu drzwiowego w łazience z jednej strony wysuniętą o dobre 4 cm bardziej niż po drugiej stronie otworu. Taki bajer....
Pan miał robić u nas ściany osłonowe, ale kiedy usłyszeliśmy, ze te "druty" co tak wystają ze ścian nośnych trzeba wywalić, bo to jakaś głupota, włosy zjeżyły nam się na głowie. 
Nie pisałabym tego gdyby pan otwarcie powiedział, że się nie zna i nie podejmie się wykonania czegoś, albo gdyby był w stanie przyznać się do błędu i wykazać chęć jego naprawy, ale niestety, on nigdy nie miał sobie nic do zarzucenia, wręcz przeciwnie - uważa, że cały świat się na niego uwziął, że przez takich klientów jak my on nie śpi po nocach. Zresztą użalanie się nad sobą i krytykowanie innych klientów i fachowców przychodzi mu bardzo łatwo. W użalaniu się nad sobą notorycznie wtóruje mu żona - niby żona nie ma nic do rzeczy, ale tak się sklada, że pan nie posiada samochodu ani nawet prawa jazdy i skazany jest na transport (i przy okazji humor) żony, która czasami zostawała z nim na budowie, uraczając nas swoją obrażoną miną i wtrącając się do pracy męża. W końcu doszło do tak absurdalnej sytuacji, że kiedy dzwonilismy spytać kiedy pan przyjdzie do nas coś skończyć, odpowiadał, że musi najpierw porozmawiać z żoną czy będzie mógł. Poza tym brak samochodu powoduje, że pan jest kompletnie niesamodzielny - kiedy brakowało mu przyslowiowej śrubki, dzwonił żebyśmy dowieźli.
Kolejna sprawa. Pan jest podobno po AR (ogrodnictwo) i zna się m.in. na wykonywaniu drenaży. Guzik prawda - nie ma pojęcia o funkcjonowaniu drenaży, nie potrafi odpowiedzieć na proste pytania i przy tym się irytuje (coś na zasadzie: jak nie chcecie to nie).
Następna niemiła przypadłość. Pan ma takie podejście do poszanowia cudzej własności, że liczy sie wyłącznie to co on robi, a wszystko inne wokół może zniszczyć. W ten sposób mamy częściowo zniszczoną izolację poziomą z papy na ścianach fundament. , obitych kilka cegieł klinkierowych, do kupienia narzędzia (choć prosiliśmy aby przyjeżdżał na budowę ze swoimi). Jak to się stało, że miał nasze narzedzia? Daliśmy mu klucz do domku gospodarczego, bo w czasie gdy dla nas pracował było zimno, skończyło się na tym, że mamy częściowo zniszczoną boazerię na domku. O balaganie jaki wokół siebie zrobił i jaki po sobie pozostawił nie wspomnę. Ale rozumiem - my nie mamy prawa wymagać, aby fachowiec po sobie sprzatał. Kwestia przyzwoitości.....
W każdym razie po ostatniej skandalicznej fuszerce (kafer) pan zarzucił nam, że jesteśmy upierdliwi, że się bezpodstawnie czepiamy, że on przez nas nie śpi po nocach i przyjeżdżając do nas na budowę nie zarobi na paliwo (oczywiście w rozmowie standardowo już wspierała go jego żona). W dodatku pojawił się wstrętny szantaż w stylu "nie wydziwiajcie, bo sobie pójdę i kogo teraz znajdziecie". I wtedy miarka się przebrała. Nie będziemy godzić się na papudractwo, na niewiedzę, a tym bardziej na arogancję! Kazaliśmy podjąć decyzję: albo pan zostaje, ale pod warunkiem, że jest w stanie zapewnić odpowiednią jakość, allbo się żegnamy - nic na siłę. Pan pozbierał swoje zabawki i odjechał - nawet się nie pożegnał. Nie wiem dlaczego, bo nie obraziliśmy go ani jednym słowem, jedynie stanowczo zażądaliśmy uczciwego wykonania prac. 

Ja rozumiem, że dla każdego słowo "jakość" oznacza co innego, ale naprawdę nie potrafię pojąć jakim cudem ktoś taki polecany jest na białej liście jako dobry fachowiec! Nie lubię nikogo ani abyt szybko chwalić, ani zbyt szybko przekreślać. Uważam, że należy dać szansę każdemu nawet jeśli coś popsuje, ale potrafi przyznać się do błędu i go naprawić. Ale jeśli mam do czynienia z kimś, kto notorycznie wszystko knoci, a winę widzi wyłącznie poza sobą i nie ma sobie absolutnie nic do zarzucenia, a tym bardziej polecany jest na publicznym forum, przyzwoitość i zdrowy rozsądek nakazują mi ostrzec innych przed takim człowiekiem.

----------


## EWAG.

Przestrzegam przed tym panem !!!
Zamówilismy u niego w lutym z terminem wykonania od 10-17.04.07płot metalowy + pomurowanie podmurówki i słupków z klienkieru + kilka metrów zwykłej siatki. Podpisalismy umowę i wpłacilismy 2 zaliczki: na zakup materiałów  i materiąły na płot metalowy. 
Pan zrobił wrażenie kompetentnego i rzeczowego. 
Do podmurówki przyszedł po naszych codziennych monitach dopiero 23.04 i po 2 dniach przygotował aneks do podpisu, że mamy dopłacic 1200,-zł. Bez tych pieniędzy, oświadczył, że dalej nic nie zrobi, żadnych materiałów nie przywiezie i zwinął manatki. Podał nowy termin wykonania do 27.04. i stwierdził, że z nami b. trudno się rozmawia bo on przecież napisał aneks !!
Co dalej niewiadomo. W najgorszym wypadku pójdziemy do sądu i poczekamy kilka lat na nasze pieniądze.   :sad:  
Pan Roman Andrzejewski to krętacz i oszust! Kosztowal nas mnóstwo zdrowia i nerwów bo nie słucha co się do niego mówi i "nie pamięta" co mówił 2 m-ce temu.

----------


## EWAG.

cd. jest 7.05 i mamy slupki i murki bez obudowy skrzynki elektr. i śmietnika.
Niestety mąż uwierzył zapewnieniom brata (razem prowadzą firmę) i zapłacił za całośc płotu metalowego i wymurowanie całości. Bracia zniknęli chociaż dzis mieli montować metalowe elementy. Mąż spotkał znajomą i dowiedział się, że u niej był identyczny scenariusz jak u nas. Zrobili fundament i poszli sobie. Podobno z tego włąsnie są znani, że robót nie końćzą. Zobaczymy jak to u nas się skończy.
Ale rozmawiać się z nimi nie da i naprawdę przestrzegam potencjalnych zainteresownych współpracą z tymi panami. HORROR, szkoda zdrowia i nerwów, których my niestety nie uniknęliśmy.

----------


## dellos

UWAGA!!! SCHODY!!! Ostrzegam przed panem Wojciechem Pawlickim z Robakowa. Podpisuje umowę, bierze zaliczkę i znika na kilka miesięcy. Cały czas nie możemy się doprosić, aby zainstalował nam rzekomo wykonane już schody. Codziennie ma inne wymówki, o ile raczy odebrać telefon. Moze ktoś z Was miał podobne doświadczenie. Prosimy o radę.

----------


## tysiak

Na poczatku był miły, grzeczny i wydawał sie solidny ale po tygodniu juz sie okazało ze Pan ten nie dotrzymuje słowa,wymiguje sie i jest niekompetentny, od kilku dni brak kontaktu z w/w, nie odbiera telefonu, nie odpisuje na sms a do brania zaliczek pierwszy zas do skonczenia pracy niestety go nie ma. Jesli ktos naprawde nie chce miec takich problemow to odrazam korzystania z uslug tego Pana i jego firmy.

----------


## tysiak

Na poczatku był miły, grzeczny i wydawał sie solidny ale po tygodniu juz sie okazało ze Pan ten nie dotrzymuje słowa,wymiguje sie i jest niekompetentny, od kilku dni brak kontaktu z w/w, nie odbiera telefonu, nie odpisuje na sms a do brania zaliczek pierwszy zas do skonczenia pracy niestety go nie ma. Jesli ktos naprawde nie chce miec takich problemow to odrazam korzystania z uslug tego Pana i jego firmy.

----------


## Wojtas33

Ja dopisuję firmę

"REM" Marek Nowak z Poznania. Uciekła z budowy (mimo podpisanej umowy), facet boi się odebrać telefony ode mnie.


NIE POLECAM!

Wojtek

----------


## Marzin

> Zastanawiałam się czy to zrobić i doszłam do wniosku, że chyba po prostu tak trzeba, bo za każdym razem jak otwieram białą listę szlak mnie jasny trafia. Chodzi mianowicie o tego pana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Cześć, chciałbym polecić człowieka od robót: 
> 
> ...


*To ja poleciłem Pana Mariusza, i jak czytam żuczku Twoje wywody to też mnie szlag trafia, bo znam całą historię z drugiej strony. Tylko druga strona się nie broni, bo nie ma czasu. Tyle ma roboty. 
Pod koniec lipca Mariusz będzie robił u mnie wykończeniówkę, chętnie prześlę fotlki wykonanej pracy każdemu, kto będzie chciał. Mam nadzieję, że niebawem pojawią się posty innych forumowiczów, u których właśnie pracuje, i z tego co wiem ludzie z jego roboty są zadowoleni.*

----------


## longinus997

> Witajcie, to teraz już mogę polecić   .
> 
> *Niniejeszym chcielibyśmy zareklamować firmę ciesielsko-dekarską, która robiła nam więźbę dachową Pana Jerzego Derwicha (Solidny wykonawca w przystępnej cenie) telefon 0 605 04 33 56*. Firma wykonuje także ocieplenia poddaszy, docieplenia budynków, stolarkę i kładzie płyty g-k.
> Pozdrawiam
> TadekL


No cóż, chciałbym przestrzec szanownych inwestorów przed tym panem.

Niesolidny krętacz i oszust. Pod koniec marca br. szukałem ekip na wykonanie dachu na początek maja, oferta pana Derwicha wydawała się przystępna no i był przecież polecany na forum.

Pierwsze zgrzyty pojawiły się w kwietniu, kiedy próbowałem się kontaktować z "przyszłym wykonawcą" i dogrywać szczegóły, masa nieodebranych telefonów, i w końcu jedno umówione spotkanie, na które p. Derwich się nie pofatygował (i nie raczył zadzwonić, że nie przyjedzie).

To była, żółta kartka, którą jednak "przyszłemu wykonawcy" udało się odkręcić (bo niby miał stłuczkę, bo jego ludzie coś tam sknocili i nie miał głowy do niczego itp.)

Podobna sytuacja pojawiła się pod koniec maja, kiedy wszystko było gotowe do rozpoczęcia pracy, p. Derwich nie odbierał kilku(nastu) telefonów i kiedy wreszcie zadzwoniłem z telefonu mojej dziewczyny (nie lubię takich ciuciubabek) odebrał za pierwszym razem. Ciśnienie już mi skoczyło, ale zwykłem załatwiać takie sytuacje na spokojnie więc grzecznie mu wytłumaczyłem, że postępuje, delikatnie mówiąc, nieprofesjonalnie.

P. Derwich zarzekał się, że wszystko jest aktualne, nawet umówił się na spotkanie na budowie i przyjechał! OK, pierwszy tydzień czerwca i wchodzimy - mówi.

Jak to się skończyło zapewne się Państwo domyślają, stracony czas i nerwy. Nadchodzi 8 czerwca a "wykonawca" telefonów nie odbiera, SMSy ignoruje. Kiedy po raz kolejny zadzwoniłem z innego numeru znowu obiecywał, że aktualne, że oddzwoni itp. 

Naturalnie ze strony "wykonawcy" nie usłyszałem ani przepraszam, ani pocałujcie się w d**ę. P. Derwich chyba ma nóż na gardle bo przestał już jakiekolwiek telefony odbierać.

Totalnie niepoważny człowiek, pozbawiony szacunku do innych. Odpuściłbym sobie całe to pisanie gdyby chociaż szczerze powiedział (albo nakłamał), że zawalony robotą, że ekipa mu się rozpadła, że pioruny z czystego nieba rozbiły mu samochód itp. Niestety, p. Derwich przyjmuje strategię strusia, chowa głowę w piasek i udaje, że go nie ma i nigdy nie było.

Jeśli ktoś lubi takie zabawy to proszę bardzo, ale ja ostrzegam innych inwestorów i absolutnie *NIE POLECAM.*

----------


## darek-poznan

PRZESTRZEGAM PRZED PANEM

*HENRYK KRZYWONOSZ z LUBONIA*

Usługi remontowo-budowlane

nie można mu i jego "ekipie" ufac:
- NIE ZNAJĄ SIĘ NA RYSUNKU TECHN
- TRZEBA CIĄGLE BYĆ NA BUDOWIE I ICH SPRAWDZAC CZY ROBIĄ ZGODNIE Z DOKUMENTACJĄ
- ROBIĄ TAK JAK ONI UWAŻAJĄ< ŻE JEST DOBRZE
- ZŁODZIEJE!!!! -UKRADLI PARENAŚCIE WORKÓW CEMENTU
- NIEŻETELNIE ROBIĄ WYCENĘ PRAC
- MÓWIĄ ŻE MOŻNA IM ZAUFAĆ-JA NIE POTRAFIŁEM-POGONIŁEM ICH NIECH ROBIĄ DOMKI Z PIASKU A NIE DOMY

----------


## zuczek

> *To ja poleciłem Pana Mariusza, i jak czytam żuczku Twoje wywody to też mnie szlag trafia, bo znam całą historię z drugiej strony. Tylko druga strona się nie broni, bo nie ma czasu. Tyle ma roboty. 
> Pod koniec lipca Mariusz będzie robił u mnie wykończeniówkę, chętnie prześlę fotlki wykonanej pracy każdemu, kto będzie chciał. Mam nadzieję, że niebawem pojawią się posty innych forumowiczów, u których właśnie pracuje, i z tego co wiem ludzie z jego roboty są zadowoleni.*


Nie rozumiem dlaczego szlag Cię trafia, czy wszyscy muszą być zadowoleni z jego pracy? Ja opisałam przygody z panem Mariuszem na podstawie naszych własnych doświadczeń. Mam takie samo prawo odradzić fachowca jak Ty polecić. To pierwsze. 

Po drugie. Na początku swojej wypowiedzi wyraźnie napisałam, że nie będę wypowiadać się co do wykończeniówki, bo pan Mariusz u nas jej nie robił. Być może w wykończeniówce jest dobry. Ja skoncentrowałam się tylko i wyłącznie na pracach u nas wykonanych, z których, delikatnie mówiąc, nie byliśmy zadowoleni. Oczywiście życzę z całego serca zarówno Tobie, jak i innym forumowiczom, u których pan Mariusz robi wykończeniówkę, żeby mieli pięknie wykończone domy.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Lukrecja

ale ja nie miałam zamiaru korzystać z ich USŁUG, chciałam kupić TOWAR, nie spisujesz chyba umowy w spozywczym, w sklepie z panelami też nie. 

Chwileczkę. Na wszystkie usługi powinna być spisana umowa na której jest ustalona stawka VAT oracz zakres prac czy też towar - z tego co cytam to takiej nie było skoro zdziwiliście się dopiero przy odbiorze faktury. Jeśli chodzi o gwarancję to gdybyście mieli umowę na wykonanie np. "położenie paneli" to do każdej umowy jest potrzebna specyfikacja (zakres usługi i użyte materiały) wtedy wszystko jasne i wiadome jaka usługa i jaki towar i oczywiście na co gwarancja. Termin - faktycznie przekładanie jest złe. Podsumowując to więcej winy jest waszej niż wykonawcy.[/quote]

----------


## bwojtek

Skoro sprzedali tobie towar bez montażu i zastosowani stawkę vat 7% to zwykłe przestępstwo podatkowe! Zawsze można zainteresować nimi US  :Lol:

----------


## fredblasz

Ostrzegam przed firma Ledo ze Sremu, ktora posredniczy w sprzedazy bloczkow betonowych oraz betonu z betoniarni z Gostyna. Mimo, ze ceny z dowozem maja takie same jak w Poznaniu to klamia. Zdecydowalem sie u nich zakupic wszystko bo mila pani poinformowala mnie, ze towar moge brac bez faktury (czyli zysk 7%). Teraz okazuje sie, ze chca mi wcisnac koniecznie fakture, ze oni bez tego betonu i bloczkow nie sprzedaja. Poza tym mam WZ-ki na czesc bloczkow bet. tzn. 396 sztuk, moj majster stwierdzil, ze zuzyli 1700, a firma twierdzi, ze przywiezli 1808 wlasnie jak nikogo nie bylo na budowie. 
pozdr. Fred

----------


## Pyrgon

No to dorzucam:
Eurodom, ul. Obornicka.
Garść szczegółów w moim dzienniku budowy.

----------


## K74

*Stanisław Fiącek* - wykończeniówka. Na partactwo i bezczelność tego Pana brak słów. Szczyci się 15-letnim doświadczeniem w branży, a jedyne, co potrafi to zmarnować materiał i wciskać inwestorowi kity. Podejmuje się wykonania pracy, rozpoczyna, a później nie zjawia się na budowie. W dodatku za rozpapraną pracę każe sobie słono płacić. 
*Artur Liberski*  - ocieplenie zewnętrzne i elewacje. Polecany na forum. Niestety jak większość fachowców, którzy dali się poznać z dobrej strony, musiał się w końcu zepsuć. Umówił się kilka miesięcy wcześniej na wykonanie elewacji. Kiedy przyszedł termin realizacji twierdził, że terminy trochę mu się przesunęły. Zwodził nas przez miesiąc tym samym tekstem. W końcu przyparty do muru stwierdził, że wcale u nas pracy nie rozpocznie. Rozumiem, że wiele może się wydarzyć i czasami nie można się wywiązać z podjętych zobowiązń, ale trzeba mieć trochę przyzwoitości i umieć się do tego przyznać. Przez krętactwo tego Pana zostaliśmy z nieocieplonym domem, a inne ekipy mają terminy dopiero na przyszły rok.

----------


## Amaranta

> Napisał TadekL
> 
> Witajcie, to teraz już mogę polecić   .
> 
> *Niniejeszym chcielibyśmy zareklamować firmę ciesielsko-dekarską, która robiła nam więźbę dachową Pana Jerzego Derwicha (Solidny wykonawca w przystępnej cenie) telefon 0 605 04 33 56*. Firma wykonuje także ocieplenia poddaszy, docieplenia budynków, stolarkę i kładzie płyty g-k.
> Pozdrawiam
> TadekL
> 
> 
> ...


Faktycznie masz rację z tym nieodbieraniem przez niego telefonów, ale jedynym wytłumaczeniem jakie widzę to to, że siedział wtedy w czerwcu na moim dachu i był zawalony robotą  :Wink2:  Ode mnie także telefonów nie odbierał, a np. od mojego męża i owszem, ale dach - więźbę i dachówki (karpiówki) - wygląda, że położył solidnie. Okaże się po paru miesiącach  :Wink2:

----------


## KENA

Witam wszystkich!
Chciałabym wszystkich ostrzec przed *TARTAKIEM W BISKUPICACH UL.GŁÓWNA.* 
Zamawialiśmy wieżbe w maju ,a w tym miesiącu dopiero wszedł cieśla i co się okazało  :ohmy:  
Panowie żle odczytali wymiary przekroju krokwi miało być 8x18 a dali 6x12 różnica spora.
Pojechałam sprawe wyjaśnić i pan który mnie obsługiwał po prostu koszmar,potraktował mnie jak śmiecia . Wina ewidentna tartaku (mam na to dowody)chciałam  żeby zamówili mi odpowiednie oczywiście w cenie która mnie obowiązywała w maju w ramach rekompensaty ale niestety porażka ,zmieszał mnie z błotem.
Mamy gdzieś 800 zł w plecy nie będę się z gościem sądzić bo poprostu nie jest tego wart. Zwykły niekulturalny .............. ,który nie umie romawiać  z klientem nie mówiąc o jego postawie. szkoda słów.
*PRZESTRZEGAM WSZYSTKICH!!!!!*

----------


## Błażej

*Uwaga na firmę EURO-DOM*, 61-615 Poznań, ul. Słubicka 16. Jest przedstawicielstwem firmy o tej samej nazwie z Warszawy. Zrobili mi za niskie o 20cm drzwi tarasowe. Nie uznają reklamacji, odkładają telefony, próbują zastraszyć  i zrzucić winą na mnie. Złożyli propozycję zabicia powstałego otworu dechami. Centrala z Warszawy odpowiada arogancko, szef rzuca słuchawką albo nie odbiera telefonów.

----------


## druti

aaaaaaaa

----------


## zuczek

A ja dołączam do grona osób niezadowolonych ze współpracy z hurtownią "*WASZ DACH".* Nie dość, że dostarczyli nam dachówkę w różnych odcieniach (różne daty produkcji, o zgrozo, znaleźliśmy aż 7 różnych dat z rozpiętością jednego roku  :ohmy:   :Evil:  ), to bezpodstawnie zwalili winę na creatona (producenta). Twierdzili, że to producent przysłał takie dachówki. Tymczasem ostatnio odbieraliśmy od "Wasz Dachu" parę brakujących dachówek i mieliśmy okazję porozmawiać z jednym z pracowników. Co się okazało? *"Wasz Dach" praktykuje bardzo nieładną metodę: przy zamówieniu dachówki nie ściąga jej w całości od producenta tylko najpierw kompletuje z resztek pozostałych na placu hurtowni!!!*  :ohmy:   :Evil:   :Evil:  *A jak nie starcza to dopiero zamawia u producenta. Stąd takie różnice w kolorach!*  Jak dla mnie są to co najmniej niepoważne, ohydle, dryfujące na skraju oszustwa praktyki. Nikomu nie polecam współpracy z tą hurtownią. Więcej o przygodach z "Wasz Dachem" w moim dzienniku i komentarzach  :sad:

----------


## ZZUZAA

Stanowczo dopisuję do listy firmę 

*DACH - BUD WIESŁAW MIERZBICZAK*  z Tarnowa  Podgórnego

Ten człowiek miał zrobić nam dach, rozbabrał sprawę i zniknął z budowy.  Próbowaliśmy polubownie, ustaliliśmy nowe terminy,  ale to okazało się tylko kolejnym wybiegiem. Teraz oczywiście nie odbiera żadnych telfonów, potrafi też zamknąć człowiekowi drzwi przed nosem. Nie rozliczył się także z powierzonych materiałów.
Wiem, że nie jestem jedyną pokrzywdzoną przez tego  Pana. Nie dajcie się nabrać i Wy!

Teraz pilnie poszukuję dekarza, który dokończy tę rozgrzebaną robotę zanim spadnie śnieg.

----------


## m.stefaniak

Odradzam firmę

*BUD-POL s.c.
Michał Bąk*
ul. Hawelańska 6
61-625 Poznań
Tel./Fax (0 61) 855 25 92

Mieli wykonywać dla mnie ocieplenie i tynki (całość na gotowo). Dogadali się ze mną na początku lipca, dogadaliśmy się co do realizacji (od początku sierpnia) i co do ceny.
Jak przyszło co do czego, termina wejścia na budowę był odkładany co chwilę o kilka dni, czasowo jeden z właścicieli (Michał Bąk) był nieosiągalny pod telefonem (nie odbierał telefonów i żeby się z nim skontaktować musiałem uciekać się do dzwonienia z numerów których nie znał) a koniec końców, 21 sierpnia (3 tygodnie po planowanym terminie wejścia na budowę) stwierdził, że musiał by podnieść cenę o 15 zł na metrze i w związku z tym nie zrobi mi tych tynków w ogóle. Razem *zwodzili mnie prawie 2 miesiące*.

Teraz mam oczywiście wielki problem, bo nie mam wykonawcy a jesień za pasem a znaleść kogoś graniczy z cudem.

Zdecydowanie odradzam.

----------


## aniazpoznania

Mam podobne doświadczenia z tą firmą  :Roll:  , ale mimo to zamówiłam u nich dachówki - zależało mi dachówkach produkowanych poza Polską (nasłuchałam się z róznych źródeł o spadku jakości dachówek ze względu na przejście "na ilość" a nie na jakość).
Jakie będą napiszę po dostawie.
Rzut dachu gubili 2 razy.
W rozmowie jeden z Panów (bo tylko z szefem można rzeczowo porozmawiać) był dość uprzejmy i fachowy, udzilił mi wielu cennych porad.
Po "wycenie" (- spis materiałów typu: 2k, 1p, 55g...) próbowałam złożyć zamówienie, ale Pan przez 10 dni nie miał czasu przepisac wyceny na język zrozumiały dla ludzi i powiedział, że woli żebym u niego nie zamawiała niż wysłać mi czytelną ofertę faksem bo widzi, że juz jestem niezadowolona.
Jednym słowem - obsługa jak w czasach PRLu.

----------


## krys1

> Odradzam firmę
> 
> *BUD-POL s.c.
> Michał Bąk*
> ul. Hawelańska 6
> 61-625 Poznań
> Tel./Fax (0 61) 855 25 92
> 
> Mieli wykonywać dla mnie ocieplenie i tynki (całość na gotowo). Dogadali się ze mną na początku lipca, dogadaliśmy się co do realizacji (od początku sierpnia) i co do ceny.
> ...


Wejdź tu:Grupa Wielkopolska Łatwiej tu znajdziesz jakieś namiary na wykonawców. Pozdr.

----------


## m.stefaniak

Dzięki  :smile:

----------


## Altariela

> Kupując styropian pytajcie o producenta i unikajcie wyrobów ze Styropozu. Kupiłem ich styropian EPS 100 na ocieplenie podłogi i był on zdecydowanie bardziej miękki od pozostałego mi z ocieplanie fundamentów EPS 100 z innej firmy. EPS 100 ze Styropozu to tak naprawdę EPS 70. Nie reklamowałem tego styropianu bo już miałem ustawionego miksokreta na wylewki a styropian hurtownia Darplast i tak dostarczyła mi w 2 partiach po kilkunastu monitach mimo, że go zamówiłem jeszcze w lutym - pełna komedia. 
> Teraz szukam styro na ocieplenie ścian i zastrzegam, że nie może być ze Styropozu - strach pomyśleć jaki szajs sprzedają jako EPS 70


Kupiłam, pomacałam, pościskałam, podeptałam, porównałam do innych - i absolutnie się nie zgadzam. Mój EPS-100 ze Styropozu jest porównywalny do innych producentów, mam nawet wrażenie że jest lekko twardszy od Swisspora. Konsultowałam to również z instalatorem, który mi go układa i powiedział, że na tle innych producentów wypada całkiem dobrze jakościowo. Może pomyliłeś ze Styropolem??

----------


## Piters

zdecydowanie nie polecam firmy ANMAR Anna Filas ul. Grottera 6/10 Poznań, reprezentował tą firmę pan Marcin Mierzwa (tel. 0664130380)
podpisana umowa na ogólne wykończenie (wyprawki ścian, malowanie, płyty k-g, wyprawki okien, kładzenie płytek ... ) ustalone kwoty w umowie, termin. Niestety część prac wykonanych tragicznie, krzywo wyprawione okna, stracona farba, wieczne poprawki ... płytek stwierdził, że nie kładzie ... na protokole kwoty "z kosmosu", nie wiadomo za co ... szok po prostu, a na początku wydawał się sympatyczny i bezproblemowy. No cóż następna nauczka ... 

p.s.
dla zainteresowanych mogę podać szczegóły. 

ZDECYDOWANIE NIE POLECAM !!!

----------


## Gerion

Firma Tomas, Tomasz Mielcarek, Pobiedziska

Sprawa skierowana do sądu i prokuratury. Generalnie - bierze zaliczki, nie kończy robót, nie odbiera telefonów, kombinuje ile może, wymiguje się chorym dzieckiem, zepsutym samochodem, końcem świata...
Wolałbym, żeby ten człowiek już nikogo nie oszukał.

Jak ktoś chce szczegóły niech pisze.

Gerion

----------


## meg7710

> Stanowczo dopisuję do listy firmę 
> 
> *DACH - BUD WIESŁAW MIERZBICZAK*  z Tarnowa  Podgórnego
> 
> Ten człowiek miał zrobić nam dach, rozbabrał sprawę i zniknął z budowy.  Próbowaliśmy polubownie, ustaliliśmy nowe terminy,  ale to okazało się tylko kolejnym wybiegiem. Teraz oczywiście nie odbiera żadnych telfonów, potrafi też zamknąć człowiekowi drzwi przed nosem. Nie rozliczył się także z powierzonych materiałów.
> Wiem, że nie jestem jedyną pokrzywdzoną przez tego  Pana. Nie dajcie się nabrać i Wy!
> 
> Teraz pilnie poszukuję dekarza, który dokończy tę rozgrzebaną robotę zanim spadnie śnieg.


*DACH - BUD WIESŁAW MIERZBICZAK* 
Dołanczam Się do tej przestrogi Gościu jest nie poważny czekamy już za nim 2 miesiące. Miał nam zrobić dach i załatwić drewno, które nie dojechało mimo wpłaconej zaliczki. Nie odbierał telefonów a jak wkońcu odebrał ustalał termin na przywóz drewna no i oczywiście nie przyjezdzał zamawialiśmy katapilera do rozładunku mąż brał urlop i czekał jak głupi. Właśnie jesteśmy w trakcie zrywania umowy mam nadzieje że zaliczkę odda ale i tak jesteśmy na lodzie bo nie mamy dekarza a znalezienie kogoś na ten rok jest cudem. Nie plątajcie się w interesy z tą firmą szkoda nerwów. [/b][/code]

----------


## Alpino

*Tartak Sulejówek* - ostrzegam przed tym tartakiem. Bardzo miłe przyjęcie i wszystko możliwe do wykonania. Po za tym koniec, wciąż przesuwane terminy, podwyżki umówionej wcześniej ceny oraz jakość wykonania więźby poniżej najniższej oceny. Dno, dno, dno. Jeżeli macie wybór to ten tartak na końcu jako deska ratunkowa. Na wstępnie określcie co oczekujecie w wzamian za taką cenę bo możma się lekko zdziwić !!!!!

----------


## prymasek

Jacek Adamski
Poznań ul Ostrowska
instalator


wykonywał u mnie instalacje wod kan i co
położył rurki - nie wykonał próby ciśnieniowej

miał wykonać kotłownie i przyłącze gazowe
najpierw przez 4 tygodnie nie mógł do mnie trafić
a później na moja prośbę że chciałbym żeby było estetycznie
powiedział że to tylko kotłownia
na moją uwagę że montuje piec niezgodnie z instrukcją
powiedział ze instrukcję tworzyli idioci i on tak nie wykona
(żeby nie było kolejny instalator dał radę)

po podłączeniu pieca i włączeniu ogrzewania ciekły WSZYSTKIE
grzejniki!!!!

niedokładny niesłowny niechlujny z dziwnymi pomysłami na realizację....

----------


## anija30

Witam!

Dolączyłam do grona poważnie zawiedzionych współpracą z tym panem. Większość dachu zrobił, po tym jak w końcu pogonił ekipę swojego kolegi która się strasznie ślimaczyła, ale po ociepleniu budynku nie mogliśmy się doprosić o obróbki i osadzenie okien dachowych - do dzisiaj!! a zaczynał w pażdzierniku i dach nadal nie jest skończony. Unika rozmów, nie odbiera telefonów itp. Jest nie poważny, chociaż zapowiadało się, że będę go dalej polecała. Na szczęście dla innych - nie zdążyłam.
ZDECYDOWANIE ODRADZAM Pana DERWICHA.

----------


## sopranos

Wielkopolska Uważajcie na firmę murarską szef firmy Marek Kantek z Prusinowa gmina Zerków (wielkopolskie). Mam zbudowany dom przez tego gościa poprostu tragedia, szef jest mało kontaktowy robi po swojemu inwestor czuje sie jak obcy na budowie, dom mam zbudowany strasznie okreslam to szałas albo bunkier  wszystko krzywo !!! ODRADZAM ZDECYDOWANIE !!! Proszę rowniez o kontakt z osobami ktore miały zbudowany dom przez Marka Kantka.

----------


## Alpino

Pan Derwich - dekarz, cieśla i matacz.

Przyłączam się to wszystkich opini na jego temat. Po zgodnieniach nie dość że nie przyjechał to cena wzrosła o 30 %. Pan ten tylko przez pomyłkę znalazł się w wykonawcach solidnych. Absolutnie odradzam współpracę z tym Panem.

----------


## krys1

> Witam!
> 
> Dolączyłam do grona poważnie zawiedzionych współpracą z tym panem. Większość dachu zrobił, po tym jak w końcu pogonił ekipę swojego kolegi która się strasznie ślimaczyła, ale po ociepleniu budynku nie mogliśmy się doprosić o obróbki i osadzenie okien dachowych - do dzisiaj!! a zaczynał w pażdzierniku i dach nadal nie jest skończony. Unika rozmów, nie odbiera telefonów itp. Jest nie poważny, chociaż zapowiadało się, że będę go dalej polecała. Na szczęście dla innych - nie zdążyłam.
> ZDECYDOWANIE ODRADZAM Pana DERWICHA.


Proponuję to wytłuścić aby było bardziej widoczne

*ZDECYDOWANIE ODRADZAM Pana DERWICHA* -  *na czarną listę z panem*

----------


## sopranos

Wielkopolska Uważajcie na firmę murarską szef firmy Marek Kantek z Prusinowa gmina Zerków (wielkopolskie). Mam zbudowany dom przez tego gościa poprostu tragedia, szef jest mało kontaktowy robi po swojemu inwestor czuje sie jak obcy na budowie, dom mam zbudowany strasznie okreslam to szałas albo bunkier wszystko krzywo !!! ODRADZAM ZDECYDOWANIE !!! Proszę rowniez o kontakt z osobami ktore miały zbudowany dom przez Marka Kantka.

----------


## AXENTY

Kupując styropian pytajcie o producenta i unikajcie wyrobów ze Styropozu. 

Faktycznie, kupiłem styropian ze Styropozu i okazało się, że nie trzyma wymiaru w żadna stronę.

----------


## Fiolla

Ostrzegam wszystkich forumowiczów przed firmą MARTOM ze Swarzędza, producentem okien na profilach Aluplasta.
Okna zamawialiśmy w punkcie sprzedaży na Wierzbięcicach, gdzie zostaliśmy dobrze obsłużeni w sympatycznej atmosferze.
I na tym pozytywy się kończą. 
Na dzień przed uzgodnionym 4 tygodnie wcześniej montażem, o godzinie 17.15 zadzwoniła spłoszona panienka informując, że trzeba przesunąć termin montażu, bo nie ma okna. Na pytanie którego odparła, że nie wie, i tak się poplątała w zeznaniach, że wyszło w końcu na to, że okien w ogóle nie ma...
Montaż został ostatecznie przesunięty o jeden dzień, okna zostały cudownym sposobem wyczarowane.
O samych oknach teraz. Fuszerka, dekor nie dochodził do narożników, więc te ubytki zamaskowano jakimś brązowym klajstrem, między uszczelką a profilem jest milimetrowa szpara, łączenia profili są niedokładnie wykonane, prześwituje coś białego. Zauważyliśmy też dziurę w narożniku okna, gdzie szyba nie dochodzi do uszczelki.
Zgłosiliśmy do firmy reklamację, JUŻ po trzech tygodniach ktoś raczył się z nami skontaktować (zresztą po naszej interwencji) i na budowę przyjechał serwisant. Obejrzał okna, cyknął kilka zdjęć i powiedział „A czego się Państwo spodziewali, przecież MARTOM to tania firma” – bez komentarza. 
Zasięgnęliśmy rady w Sądzie Konsumenckim, napisaliśmy do MARTOMU już kilka pism, w których przedstawiliśmy nasze stanowisko, z zaznaczeniem, że produkt jest niezgodny z umową i oknem wzorcowym wystawionym w punkcie sprzedaży.
Niedługo potem okno wzorcowe w punkcie na Wierzbięcicach znikło...
Jeszcze kilka słów o umowie. Sporządzona jest w sposób niekorzystny dla kupującego, brak wyszczególnienia warunków gwarancji, firma wymaga zadatku i wpłaty pozostałej kwoty przed montażem, co stawia klienta na z góry przegranej pozycji. Brakuje też kopii norm i aprobat technicznych, z którymi niby okna są zgodne.
Zalecam więc maksymalną ostrożność w kontaktach z firmą Martom, dokładne obejrzenie okien, zwłaszcza detali takich, jak uszczelki i narożniki przed montażem i w razie najdrobniejszych zastrzeżeń odesłanie okien do fabryki a firmy na drzewo.

Pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## Mariokoko

Niesolidni jakich spotkałem w Środzie Wlkp.:

Wabich (obaj bracia) - jeden cieśla co zrobił mi krzywy dach, drugi murarz co zrobił mi krzywy strop. Wabich murarz mówił przy tym, że jego ekipa jest niepijąca - co to by było gdyby jeszcze pili.

Iwański (z Wrześni) - okazał się być złodziejem bo wynosił płytki z mojej budowy

----------


## Altariela

Taki wątek już istnieje, radzę post umieścić tu: http://forum.muratordom.pl/czarna-li...,t27800-60.htm
Pozdr.

----------


## Marzin

> Nie rozumiem dlaczego szlag Cię trafia, czy wszyscy muszą być zadowoleni z jego pracy? Ja opisałam przygody z panem Mariuszem na podstawie naszych własnych doświadczeń. Mam takie samo prawo odradzić fachowca jak Ty polecić. To pierwsze. 
> 
> Po drugie. Na początku swojej wypowiedzi wyraźnie napisałam, że nie będę wypowiadać się co do wykończeniówki, bo pan Mariusz u nas jej nie robił. Być może w wykończeniówce jest dobry. Ja skoncentrowałam się tylko i wyłącznie na pracach u nas wykonanych, z których, delikatnie mówiąc, nie byliśmy zadowoleni. Oczywiście życzę z całego serca zarówno Tobie, jak i innym forumowiczom, u których pan Mariusz robi wykończeniówkę, żeby mieli pięknie wykończone domy.


Minęło trochę czasu, tochę już ochłonąłem, że osoba, którą poleciłem, trafia na czarną listę. Zobacz Żuczku, kogo się tutaj wpisuje. Oszustów, ludzi którzy biorą zaliczki i potem nie odbierają telefonów, majstrów którzy spierniczyli wszystko. Czy to możesz powiedzieć o Mariuszu? 

P.s.1 Od ponad tygodnia robi u mnie wykończeniówkę. Od ocieplenia poddasza, przez płyty G-K, po kafelki i gładzenie ścian. Z tym, że to i tak nie ma teraz większego znaczenia, bo najbliższe wolne terminy ma na połowę 2008 roku.... 

P.s.2 Mimo wszystko po Waszych wspólnych perypetiach wyciągnął wnioski. Jest już w pełni mobilny, bez skazywania się na żonę, i zatrudnił pracownika.

----------


## Mariokoko

Niesolidni jakich spotkałem w Środzie Wlkp.: 

Wabich (obaj bracia) - jeden cieśla co zrobił mi krzywy dach, drugi murarz co zrobił mi krzywy strop. Wabich murarz mówił przy tym, że jego ekipa jest niepijąca - co to by było gdyby jeszcze pili. 

Iwański (z Wrześni) - okazał się być złodziejem bo wynosił płytki z mojej budowy

----------


## Martuszek

*Ostrzegam przed firmą P.W. BART z Owiński* - kupowałam bloczki betonowe za ponad 7000. W czerwcu wpłaciłam całą kwotę brutto, bloczki dostałam, ale faktury do dzisiaj nie! Wysłałam kilka monitów, właściciel co tydzień od 4 miesięcy zapewnia mnie, że już ją wysłał  :ohmy:  
Fakturę potrzebuję do rozliczeń z US. Nie wiem jak facet prowadzi księgowość przyjmując pieniądze na konto firmowe i nie wystawiając klientowi rachunku, a ma obowiązek przynajmniej fakturę zaliczkę natychmiast wystawić! Sprawę kieruję do właściwego Urzędu Skarbowego, bo już innej drogi nie widzę.

----------


## druti

qwa

----------


## Zakrzewianka

ostrzegam przed technikiem budowlanym, który podejmuje się adaptacji projektów
Marek Przytulski z Lubasza

Moją historię opisalam na Grupie Wielkopolskiej - zaczynających wiosna 2007. Na prawdę, nikomu nie życzę takich kłopotów, które przez niego mieliśmy.

----------


## goha_g

Ostrzegam przedfirmą* B.K. Bud S.C z siedzibą Krzyżówki 10A Koźminek*. właściciel *Radosław Biś* obiecuje profesjonalne wykonanie tynków gipsowych. U mnie ekipa siedziała 5 dni. Fakt zrobili tynki, jednak ich jakość pozostawia wiele do życzenia ( *na 2 metrowej łacie dziury 1,5 cm - według "fachowców" z w/w firmy to norma*, tynki wogóle nie są gładkie i nie jest to wina materiału - po prostu panowie zarzucają tynk raz przejadą łatą i to wszystko - zero zagładzania, na ścianie pełno rys itd. - niewierzących zapraszam do obejrzenia- na miejscu, mogę też przesłać zdjęcia). Mimo próśb o wystawienie do dnia dzisiejszego nie dostałam faktury. Od sąsiada wzieli zaliczkę, kilkakrotnie przekładali termin wykonania tynków aż w końcu sąsiad zrezygnował z ich usług - do dnia dzisiejszego nie dostał pieniędzy spowrotem ). Dodam tylko że byłam na tyle głupia że zapłaciłam za wykonanie usługi i pojechałam na wakacje wierząc ze "fachowcy" wykonają należycie swoją pracę....
Firma reklamuje się na allegro pod nickiem *bkbud*

----------


## To_masz

1. zgłoś do urzędu skarboweg 
2. rzecznik praw konsumenta albo coś takiego ?

----------


## Mushashi

Zdecydowanie odradzam wszystkim potencjalnym  klientom.Budowaliśmy dwa domy zachęceni przyzwoitymi cenami w  marcu wszystko kupilismy zapłacilismy-od kwietnia wydzwaniałem prosiłem o dowóz zakupionego towaru w obawie że jak bedzie potrzebny nie dotrze na czas-szef Pan Maciej zapewniał że wszystko dowiozą na  nie mam sie martwić..moje obawy okaząły się sluszne dziesiątki telefonów którye odbiera w niczym nie zorientowana Pani,8 ludzi stoi i czeka za towarem koszmar mnóstwo nerwów zakupiona cegła została zamieniona na inną ponieważ tej którą kupiłem nie ma i nie bedzie ,nieuprzejmi niechętni kierowcy byle jaki sprzęt(nigdzie nie wjedzie a wiadomo jak wiosną) i nie jestem odosobnionym przypadkiem pracownicy w przypływach szczerosci mówią że nie dają rady woza tylko tym co już stawiają sprawę na ostrzu noża-chcecie mieć takie problemy?Hurtownia Tina Gniezno..

----------


## magmaj

*Kogo jeszcze oszukał Andrzej lub Krzysztof Malcher (stolarnia - Koziegłowy)? Mnie miał postawić drewniany domek. Podpisał umowę, wziął zaliczkę i już się nie pojawił.*

----------


## mariejo

Odradzam malarza p. Darka z Puszczykowa 669426918, powolny partacz. wszyscy sa winni on jest idealny  :Evil:   Maluje po 3 razy i ciagle wychodza... PARTACZ!!!!

----------


## Gosiulllenka

Jezeli ktos ma duzo czasu,nerwów i pieniędzy na telefonowanie do serwisantów i lubi wyczekiwac w domu na umówionego "fachowca" który i tak nie przyjedzie ani o tym nie poinformuje to polecam   :Lol:   Ja już czekam za naprawą pieca  pół roku, który jest a właściwie już był na gwarancji.   :Evil:  Ul.Niegolewskich 9 Poznań

----------


## fuzzie tendencies

Chcę przestrzec wszystkich szukających geodety w Poznaniu przed Panem Mariuszem Naskrętem, mającym swoje biuro w Kórniku. 
Nierzetelny, niesłowny, zwodzi i lawiruje.

----------


## Gerion

Instalatorstwo wod-kan-gaz Ożarek  - Pobiedziska.

Gość potrafi się roześmiać w nos przez telefon, na pytanie (2 miesiąc) kiedy przyjedzie i przykręci (dosłownie) dwa termometry monitorujące temperaturę podłogówki.
Oczywiście wziął zapłatę za całość. Ten drobiazg miał dokonczyć "za chwilę".

Gerion

----------


## irysy

Ostrzegam przed firmą [size=24*]OK- BUD KRZYSZTOFA BRODNIAKA ZE ŚRODY WLKP.*[/size] Wykonuje mocno zawyżony kosztorys wstępny w celu uzyskania jak najwyższej zaliczki. W naszym przypadku zaliczka wystarczyła na wykonanie fundamentu w stanie surowym chociaż z naszych końcowych wyliczeń wynika, że to i tak za dużo. Co najśmieszniejsze to fakt, że facet każe sobie jeszcze dopłacić. Termin wykonania fundamentu przeciągnął z początku września do połowy listopada przez co uniemożliwił jego pełne wykonanie (izolacja i ocieplenie). Najgorsze, że wykonał go niezgodnie z projektem!!! Różnice wymiarowe w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach wynoszą od 10 do 20 cm. Ujmując krótko to nie dość, że naciągacz to jeszcze partacz...  :Evil:

----------


## tokas

Odradzam architekta-konstruktora KAZIMIERZA KUNCEWICZ
Podjął sie wykonania projektu i przez kolejne 3 tyg nie odbiera telefonów. 
Umawia się SMS na spotkania na które nie dojeżdza.
Po prostu niesłowny i niekompetentny.

----------


## mm13

Wiesław Mierzbiczak DACH-BUD Tarnowo Podgórne - Krzeszkowice 
człowieka tak nieuczciwego w życiu nie spotkałam!!!! Partacz i naciągacz. Jeżeli chcecie zaoszczędzić pieniądze i nerwy to się go wystrzegajcie!!!!

----------


## brzydlak

*mm13* - napisz chociaz dlaczego , co zrobil, bo tak to nawet konkurencja moze oczerniac  :smile:

----------


## mm13

no to pisze;P
 p.Mierzbiczak DCH-BUD
1) wziął pieniądze na materiał, którego nie dostarczył (deski na zadeskowanie)
2) nie zabezpieczył częściowo wywiązanej więźby, konstrukcja się przewróciła, połamało krokwie
3) pracowników ma niesolidnych, bez jakiegokolwiek przygotowania do zawodu (jak pierwszego dnia pojawił się na budowie z "ekipą", to zdębialiśmy z mężem, bo okazało się, że tych "fachowców" doskonale znamy z rodzinnych stron, tylko nie z  branży budowlanej)
no ale jak zaczęli, to swierdziliśmy "niech robią" byle szybko skończyli, z resztą wiązała nas umowa , zaliczka i powierzone pieniądze na drewno.
Przyjeżdzali kilka dni, jak im pasował, raz o 9 raz o 13, na 4-5 godzin... I w końcu przestali przyjeżdzać. Kiedy pojechaliśmy do p.Mierzbiczaka do domu zapytać co się dziej, bo tel. nie odbierał, powiedział nam,że pracownicy mu odeszli, cały dzień jeździł po wioskach i szukał ludzi do pracy i że jak tylko KOGOŚ znajdzie to do nas wróci. Tylko,że my nie mnieliśmy ochoty, żeby KTOŚ kto nie ma pojecia o ciesielstwie robił nam dach, który tyle nas kosztuje. Daliśmy Mierzbiczakowi czas na podjęcie decyzji co dalej. Poinformował nas grzecznie,że rezygnuje, a pieniądze odda, JAK BĘDZIE MIAŁ, a teraz nie ma i mamy mu dać spokój. 
I tak wygladał nasza wspólpraca.
Wiem,że nie tylko my zostaliśmy potraktowani w ten sposób przez p.M. 
Jeżeli ktoś jeszcze jest w takiej sytuacji proszę o kontakt na priv

----------


## brzydlak

*mm13*- to bardzo wspolczuje, ale teraz  ludzi naprawde brak.

z pol roku temu jeden gosc wygral przetarg na ocieplenie szkoly. przyjezdza pierwszego dnia z rana sparwdzic swoich pracownikow, a tu nikogo. ludzie mu pouciekali z pracy dnia na dzien , zostawili rusztowania i wszystkie materialy, bo ktos im zaplacil wiecej. nie ma lekko. takie czasy :/

wspolczuje, ale glowa do gory, dacie rade  :smile: 
poszukaj na solidnych z wielkopolski

----------


## mm13

Dzięki za słowa otuchy :smile: 
Można powiedzić, że "spadliśmy na cztery łapy" po tej porażce, szybciutko udało nam sie znaleźć inną ekipę, kupiliśmy brakujący materiał i działamy dalej. Właśnie wczoraj zaczęli kłaść dachówki :smile: 
A po p.Mierzbiczaku pozostały tylko złe wspomnienia i pieniądze do odzyskania!

----------


## gabi174

Nie polecam zakupu drzw wewnętrznych i[ Porty [ w Progress  Sp z o.o. ul. Św. Michała 65 Poznań 
 drzwi  oferowane na wystawkach różnią sie   od tych które  zostaną dostarczone.
 Każdemy kto chce oszczędzić sobie nerwy i dobrze wydać pieniądze nie uzyska tego liocząc na  dobry zakup w Proigress

----------


## meg7710

Może i fachowców brak tylko, że Pan Mierzbiczak ma wyjątkowego pecha nie dość, że mu pracownicy poodchodzili to jeszcze tartaki robią go w konia, bo w tartaku też ludzi brakuje nie ma transportu a jak mu załatwiliśmy transport to już wymyślił coś innego. A on biedny bierze zaliczki i nie ma z czego oddać i śmieje się ze wszystkich. Fachowiec z niego dobry może pod względem sprawdzenia wytrzymałości dachu(jak się pod nim nie zawali to na pewno dobry). Jak nie wystąpicie na drogę sądową to po dobroci się nie doczekacie zwrotu zaliczki 
Jeśli nie chcecie kłopotów nie wchodźcie z nim w interesy.

----------


## MARTINS771

Ta firma budowlana jest tylko z nazwy .90% pracowników to pijacy spod budki z piwem ,zero kompetencji ,zero odpowiedzialności ,fuszerka goni fuszerkę.Nikt nie ma tyle pieniędzy ,żeby budować dom dwa razy.podpisują umowy ,a poźniej nie dotrzymują terminów.błedy wykonawcze nie do zliczenia.Ogłaszaja się w lokalnej prasie bo nikt takich partaczy nie poleci innym telefon doszefa 798 757 332

----------


## mikolayi

> Nie polecam zakupu drzw wewnętrznych i[ Porty [ w Progress  Sp z o.o. ul. Św. Michała 65 Poznań 
>  drzwi  oferowane na wystawkach różnią sie   od tych które  zostaną dostarczone.
>  Każdemy kto chce oszczędzić sobie nerwy i dobrze wydać pieniądze nie uzyska tego liocząc na  dobry zakup w Proigress


Wsłczuję, bo kupiliśmy zarówno zewnętrzne jak i wewnetrzne drzwi w progressie i wszystko jest w jak najlepszym porządku

----------


## kocu

Uważajcie na firmę Alarmica z siedzibą w Koninie, reprezentowaną w Poznaniu przez Pana Tomasza Kozłowskiego. Listę referencji to spisał z książki telefonicznej. Mistrz ściemy. Przez miesiąc zwodził mnie przy wykonaniu instalacji elektrycznej i alarmowej w kawiarni, codziennie wymyślając inną bajkę i twierdząc, że za dwa dni będzie gotowe. Nie wspomnę już nawet o błędach, które popełnił, bo były żenujące. Gdy mu podziękowałem za pracę, to kilka firm widząc bajzel w kablach nie chciało się podjąć skończenia za żadne pieniądze. Z daleka od tego Pana!!!

----------


## gabi174

mikolayi napisał:
"Wsłczuję, bo kupiliśmy zarówno zewnętrzne jak i wewnetrzne drzwi w progressie i wszystko jest w jak najlepszym porządku"
 No to gratuluje dobrego zakupu.
 Pewnie nie były to drzwi  w naturalnej okleinie, nie mam nic przeciwko błędom ktore zawsze mogą się zdażyć   ale spotkało mnie coś  co może bulwersować . Wystawki , katalog wszystko zachęcające do kupna, a po 3 tygodniach rozczarowanie z 4 szt. drzwi  2 to  bubel,świadczący o tym, że producent PORTA ma  klienta w nosie i tylko sztuki sie zgadzają a PROGRESS udziela nieżetelnych informacji. Po zgłoszeniu mojej reklamacji, z uwagi na przygotowywanie pozwu  do sądu firma PROGRESS zostala przetestowana z specjaknym zwroceniem uwagi na drzwi w okleinie  klon - okazało się ,że  sprzedawca pytany o ewentualne rozbieżności nieprawidlowości  nadal nie poinformował że mogą wystąpić rozbieżności pomiędzy tym co przedstawia a tym co można otrzymać.  Na Targach Budowlanych drzwi te w ramach antyreklamy  będą stanowiły eksponat.
 Nie neguję, że można rownież kupić drzwi zgodnie z zamówieniem
ale wypychane są z premedytacja  buble a to już dla klienta jest bardzo nieprzyjemne.

----------


## BAD-plytkicer

Potwierdzam , że należy uważać na bardzo niesolidną Firmę ALARMICA.
Jej właściciel pan Tomasz Kozłowski jest zwykłym oszustem i złodziejem.
W listopadzie 2006 roku podpisał umowę na modernizację systemu alarmowego . Wystawił fakturę na nowy sprzęt na kwotę około 4200,-
i po zainkasowaniu w/w kwoty do dnia dzisiejszego ani sprzętu , ani
usługi ,ani pana Kozłoskiego nie widać. 
Przestrzegam przed zawieraniem umów z firmą ALARMICA.

----------


## ines2002

Witam.

Zleciłam remont firmie remontowej( podpisałam umowę), i niestety wszystko nie jest tak jak powinno. Był to dość duży remont: podwieszane sufity ( pękają na łączeniach), nowa instalacja elektryczna ( spięcie halogenów i nie mamy prądu, a do tego pousuwał kontakty i ich nie podłączyli na nowo), podłączenie nowych grzejników( niestety konwektory okazały się za trudne), położenie paneli ( położyli tak że niektóre panele mają po 3 cm długości ,i to na progach :sad:  tak je pościnali), i wiele innych niedoróbek.

Mam umowę , dzwonię do tej firmy, a oni mówią że nigdy u mnie nie byli :sad: , nie wiem co mam zrobić, do tego zabrali mi meble z sypialni bez mojej zgody i nie chcą ich oddać :sad: 

Czy ktoś może coś doradzić?? Dodam że podaczas remontu nie było , mnie w domu gdyż byłam za granicą, a remont pilnowała moja mama.

Ekipa wzięła 14.000 i zniknęła. Poradzicie coś?? Może jakiś rzeczoznawca z Poznania, czy policja?

Ekipa to: WALDEMAR SADOWSKI oraz MARCIN NAWROCKI ze Śremu ( ten drugi przedstawia swoją firmę jako Mar-Bud) UWAŻAJCIE NA ICH!!!!!!

Czekam na odp. może ktoś coś doradzi, bo jestem załamana :sad:  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Zakrzewianka

dopisuję do listy

Krzysztof Stawowy

cieśla, dekarz. Umowa na początku 2007 roku. Dachu nigdy nie zrobił. Dodam, że cudem wyrwaliśmy mu materiały, które na nasz rachunek zabrał z hurtowni. Nadal wisi nam 1500 zł.

 :Evil:  

Nie dajcie się nabrać

----------


## nikita1

> Witam.
> 
> Zleciłam remont firmie remontowej( podpisałam umowę), i niestety wszystko nie jest tak jak powinno. Był to dość duży remont: podwieszane sufity ( pękają na łączeniach), nowa instalacja elektryczna ( spięcie halogenów i nie mamy prądu, a do tego pousuwał kontakty i ich nie podłączyli na nowo), podłączenie nowych grzejników( niestety konwektory okazały się za trudne), położenie paneli ( położyli tak że niektóre panele mają po 3 cm długości ,i to na progach tak je pościnali), i wiele innych niedoróbek.
> 
> Mam umowę , dzwonię do tej firmy, a oni mówią że nigdy u mnie nie byli, nie wiem co mam zrobić, do tego zabrali mi meble z sypialni bez mojej zgody i nie chcą ich oddać
> 
> Czy ktoś może coś doradzić?? Dodam że podaczas remontu nie było , mnie w domu gdyż byłam za granicą, a remont pilnowała moja mama.
> 
> Ekipa wzięła 14.000 i zniknęła. Poradzicie coś?? Może jakiś rzeczoznawca z Poznania, czy policja?
> ...


To jakiś dowcip??

----------


## ines2002

nie to nie dowcip...niestety

----------


## pado

Ciekawy wątek na kim nie można polegać i kto robi nas inwestorów w konia.

----------


## beata96

Przestrzegam wszystkich przed geodetą Dominikiem Marchlińskim, działa w rejonie Babic Starych, Lipkowa, Zielonek, Leszna  i okolic. Znany jest już na forum. Jeżeli chcecie cokolwiek załatwić w temacie geodezji to omijajcie go z daleka. Jest totalnym nieudacznikiem w swoim fachu, nam mapkęw ZUd-zie do kanalizy załatwia już ponad 8 miesięcy. Na dodatek bezczelny i chamski.....

----------


## budujący_11

> Z uwagi za fakt, że moim postem pan z polecanej na Białej Liście firmy WCE poczuł się urażony i uznał, że bezpodstawnie szargam jego opinię i nazwisko- wymazuję wypowiedź. 
> Zainteresowani mogę przeczytać naszą wymianę zdań w moich komentarzach, gdzie wykonawca i ja przedstawiliśmy swoją opnię na temat pracy. Posty z 2-6.11.2006. 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...465876#1465876
> 
> Tak jak napisałam - każdy z inwestorów może sam podjąć decyzję, kto ma rację w danej sytuacji.


Ja należę dogrupy inwestorów niezadowolonych z firmy WCE. Właśnie dzisiaj zostały poniesione pierwsze koszty związane z dokończeniem i naprawą instalacji elektrycznej. Niestety następny elektryk odkrył nowe niedoróbki i fuszerki i koszty napraw będą zdecydowanie większe niż było to zaplanowane. 

Wymienię najważniejsze problemy związane ze wspólpracą z tą firmą:
1. brak opisów kabli i bezpieczników w rozdzielni
2. brak w budynku kabli które miały być ułożone, ale ich nie ma
3. wystające kable ze ścian niewiadomego przeznaczenia 
4. niezaizolowane końcówki kabli pod napięciem, zarówno te znajdujących się wewnątrz budynku jak i na zewnątrz 
5. kable zasilające urządzenia niepodpiętę do szafki z bezpiecznikami
6. instalacja odgromowa wykonana na przewodzie o zbyt małym przekroju i bez wymaganych elementów niezbędnych do pomiaru - do przeróbki   :Evil:  
7. brak instalacji ekwipotencjalnej w budynku - wymaganej polskim prawem - trzeba to dorobić   :Evil:  
8.brak jakiekolwiek kontaktu - odbierane są telefony z nieznanego numeru a od inwestora - nie
9. nieterminowość
10. brak faktur od firmy WCE
11.brak pomiarów instalacji niezbędnych do odbioru budynku.

Tu są przedstawione wyłącznie fakty a z faktami się  nie dyskutuje (podobno).

Elektryk który podjął się naprawy stanu istniejącego poinformował mnie, że to  niepierwszy dom który naprawia po tej firmie. 

Pośrednik znający właściciela, który był proszony kilkatronie by właścieciel WCE się skontaktował (bo a nuż chłop w szpitalu i dlatego nie odbiera telefonów i maili)  poinformował, że poszukujących kontaktu z WCE jest więcej.

Wcale mnie to nie pociesza, że takich jest więcej  :cry:  .

ZANIM SIĘ ZDECYDUJECIE NA WSPÓLPRACĘ Z FIRMĄ WCE - POMYŚLCIE DWA RAZY!!!!!!!

----------


## debiutantka

Ostrzegam przed *p. GRUSZECKIM-  GEODETA POZNAŃ ŚWIERCZEWO*
Jak zamierzacie wytyczać budynek to trzymajcie się od niego z daleka!!!!
A sprawa miała się następująco.

Ktoś (na moje nieszczęście) polecił tego gościa jako geodetę więc skorzystałam. Miał on za zadanie wytyczyć budynek na działce, który wg mojej wiedzy ma 6 narożników zewn. i 2 wewn (wysunięty od frontu garaż i z tyłu wcięty taras.
Jakie było moje zdziwienie kiedy po pracy przyjechałam na działkę i okazało się że wg tego Pana mam zaznaczone *4 osie - 4 kołki!!!!!!!!!* To nawet nie były 4 narożniki, bo na przedłużeniach osi z uwagi na wcięcia i przesunięcia ścian nie ma naroży budynku *CZYLI NA DOBRĄ SPRAWĘ MAM 2 POPRAWNIE ZAZNACZONE NAROŻA*!!!!!!!!I TO WSZYSTKO!!!!!!! *BUDYNEK W ZARYSIE W SUPER PROSTOKĄCIE!!!!!*! Żadnych wcięć, wysunięć, punktów charakterystycznych!!!!!!!  
Ale to nie koniec. Ponieważ z projektem był u niego mój mąż, który dziwnym trafem nie zauważył tych szczegółów więc gościu mnie nie znał. Kiedy do niego zadzwoniłam z działki żądając wyjaśnień powiedział mi - *INWESTOROWI ŻEBYM SIĘ NIE WTRĄCAŁA!!!!!!!*Myslałam, że mi słuchawka wypadnie z ręki!!!! A potem, że ja się na tym nie znam, że on tak robi od 50 lat (może o 50 za długo), co ja mogę wiedzieć itp. Potem stwierdział ,że jak powbijam kołki to on przyjedzie!!!!!! Ja mam wbijać kołki czy on do cholery!!!! Stwierdził, że skoro się na tym znam i wiem gdzie to mam to zrobić! Bezczelność do granic. Zrobiłam fotki i nagrałam na kamerze to wytyczenie - zobaczę co powiedzą w nadzorze. Może gościu nie powinien mieć tych uprawnień!!!!!

Przestrzegam!!!!! Jak najdalej.

----------


## iga9

> Napisał iga9
> 
> Z uwagi za fakt, że moim postem pan z polecanej na Białej Liście firmy WCE poczuł się urażony i uznał, że bezpodstawnie szargam jego opinię i nazwisko- wymazuję wypowiedź. 
> Zainteresowani mogę przeczytać naszą wymianę zdań w moich komentarzach, gdzie wykonawca i ja przedstawiliśmy swoją opnię na temat pracy. Posty z 2-6.11.2006. 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...465876#1465876
> 
> Tak jak napisałam - każdy z inwestorów może sam podjąć decyzję, kto ma rację w danej sytuacji.
> 
> 
> ...


No  proszę   :Confused:   :cry:  Współczuję.  Mi już szkoda  czasu na pisanie ile  czasu,nerwów i  pieniędzy kosztowała  mnie naprawa ich fuszerki.

----------


## Zakrzewianka

Do listy pragnę dodać kolejną firmę ciesielsko - dekarską

Alina Osses

Historia z tą Panią ciągnie się od zeszłego roku. Najpierw miała mi kłaść dachówkę - na pewno do końca listopada. Oczywiście, gdy chciałam podpisać umowę, wycofała się ze swoich obietnic. Na spotkaniu (już po 100% uzgodnieniach telefonicznych) okazalo się, że "nie ma mocy przerobowych". Dodam jeszcze, że musiałam ją zawozić na budowę.

Kolejna sytuacja zdarzyła się dziś   :Evil:  . Oczywiście, na 100%, 17.03.2008, ma być ekipa. Dzwonię do nich 7:45, z zapytaniem, kiedy będą. Usłyszałam, że dziś na pewno nie, ponieważ pada. Na moje pytanie kiedy zamierzają się zjawić, odpowiedziała, że właściwie to ona nie wie, bo kończą teraz coś ocieplać. Niestey, na coś takiego, to już musiałam rzucić słuchawką.

Życzę tej Pani wielu udanych interesów. Mam nadzieję, że nikt z Was nie da się nabrać na jej piękne słówka.

----------


## Alkesh

Witam 

Z doświadczeń moich nie polecam: 
1. Ostatnio szklarz z Tarnowa Podgórnego -661 857 267(ma też zakład w Kaźmierzu) - 4 miesiące robił drzwi, fuszerka i jeszcze narzeka że musi jeździć do mnie i go to kosztuje. - zdecydowanie odradzam chyba że ktoś chce antyrame zrobić u niego. 
2. Architekt - Kobryński Paweł 609 477 009 (Podolany)- adaptacja projektu - tragedia - zmiana kąta dachu według jego rysunków spowodowała że krokiew narożna przechodziła centralnie przez komin. W ramach rekompensaty zaproponwał projektowanie wnętrz  ! Wole nie wiedzieć jakby to wyglądało. 
3. Marmur układanie stopni na betonowych schodach - tylko numer tel. 502 198 967 - pocieli kable w ścianie gumówką - odważyli się zaproponować jeden stopień z innego nieco marmuru bo akurat się skończył - sam nie wierzyłem co słyszę.  
4. ...znalazło by się paru jeszcze do ponarzekania ale to znajomi  więc nie będę wymieniał (odradzam wykonastwo po znajmości (lub rodzina)... potem nawet opier... nie można chyba że macie pewniaka ) tylko ogólnie może będą czytali i jakieś wyrzuty sumienia ich najdą  
- dekarz - nie zbyt sympatyczny, niedociągniecia 
- elektryk - bardzo symapytyczny ale nie skończył wszystkiego i zdjęć się nie mogę doprosić 

Natomiast przy okazji polecam: 
1. Instalacje c.o. c.w.u. kan. podłogówka, geberity, piece (Viessmann) - Maciej Ryster (Rokietnica) - 508 228 173 - u mnie wykonał wszystko powyższe (już 3 lata mijają) i wszystko w najlepszym porządku, szybko, dobrze i wtedy była dobra cena. Do dziś mam świetny z nim kontakt, jak mam jakiś problem pytania to zawsze jest pomocny. 
2. Okna - firma A.M.B. www.amb.com.pl - na owe czasy najlepsza cena i jakość okien super (profile FORIS) do dziś bez zarzutu. Szybki montaż. Drobne problemy z roletami ale to ich podwykonawcy zawalili naprawę. 
3. Kominek - Firma Prapol z ulicy Obornickiej www.prapol.com.pl. - bez zarzutu. 
4. Kowalstwo artysyczne - www.kowalstwo.poznan.pl - może super tani nie jest ale za jakość i pomysł trzeba zapłacić bo garażowym spawaczom za inwencję w wykonaniu balustrady podziękowałem mimo że była to połowa ceny 
5. Cieśla - Wojciech Pawlus (domowy 8676797 - komórki wtedy nie miał - okolice Skórzewa) - uczciwy i pracowity 
6. Płytki i nie tylko (ogólnie wykończeniówka) - Waldemar Koniuszy - 501 352 990 (Rokietnica) - wysoka jakość (bardzo dużo u mnie rzeczy zrobił) i wiem że na ten rok terminów już nie ma bo coś potrzebowałem 


Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia wszytskim budującym ja mam już to za sobą choć teraz szukam wykonawcy frontowego ogrodzenia z klinkieru. Mam 4 firmy do wyboru, czekam na ostateczne oferty. Po fakcie podzielę się doświadczeniami.

----------


## kasia i arek

Stanowczo odradzam zakupy w TINIE a jeżeli się zdecydujecie to płaćcie tylko na budowie jak obejrzycie towar czy jest to co zamówiliście i kompletne.
Uważajcie na ich zamówienie gdzie dokładnie nie jest sprecyzowane co zamawiacie. Żądajcie po wpłacie faktury abyście byli pewni co kupiliście.
Ja zamówienie z TINĄ podpisałem w 29.01 ponaglany telefonami że ceny na cegły idą w górę, w marcu zamiast POROTHERMU przyjechał UNIPOR różnica niby nieduża ale dla mnie znaczna a zresztą Unior jest tańszy. Zrezygnowałem z zamówienia bo miał być Porother tak było ustalane. Kasę oddawali z oporami przez miesiąc w ratach a listem poleconym przesłali fakturę za rozładunek 1.220 zł. Oczywiście kasę za rozładunek sobie potrącili bez mojej wiedzy. Poszukuję obecnie pomocy prawnej aby sprawę skierować do sądu. Dowiadywałem się w Urzędzie Skarbowym, że bez mojej zgody nie mieli prawa wystawić mi faktury za taką usługę a po wpłacie powinni w ciągu 7 dni wystawić fakturę za zakupiony towar.


Zgodzę się, że Maciek Powierza jest dobrym handlowcem ale do momentu podpisania zamówienia i przelania kasy, później klienta ma głęboko a swoją komórkę oddaje koleżance siedzącej obok, która wie niewiele.
Na moją budowę nie potrafili od początku dowieźć to czego potrzebowałem. Mieli przywieźć 800 bloczków, przywieźli 750 a z ostatnią paletą zwlekali przez chyba tydzień a na końcu ją przywieźli i chyba zrzucili z samochodu - fotka palety w dzienniku. Na końcu stwierdzili, że tą jedną paletę mam sobie zamówić gdzieś na miejscu.

Straciłem ponad tydzień i na szczęście ekipa zrozumiała problem i nie uciekła ale trochę mnie to kosztowało.

JA STANOWCZO ICH ODRADZAM a jak zamawiajcie wymagajcie poprawnych i kompletnych dokumentów zakupu.
Ten przypadek mnie nauczył jednej bardzo ważnej rzeczy, że nie należy się kierować tylko ceną.

----------


## scooby

UWAGA!!!
Ostrzegam przed firma ze Skoków a konkretnie mówiąc to z Czekanowa (obok Wągrowca).
Firma zarządza M. Witkow.... A szefem majstrów jest Norbert i Zygmunt Graczy...

Oszuści i partacze jednym słowem mówiąc!!! Jestem już druga która na nich skandalicznie narzeka z osób tego forum. Ale pisząc to mam nadzieje ze już absolutnie nikt z forum nie będzie z takimi oszustami współpracować.
!5 listopada mieli wejść na budowę ze względu pogody murze opóźnili sie dokładnie 4dni. A pan Z.Graczy...Wymyślił nowa umowę ze termin zakończenia prac to nie koniec grudnia tylko koniec kwietnia (o 5 miesięcy dłużej za moje 4 dni opóźnienia)Malo tego! umowa zawierała zupełnie inna treść tz ze PAn graczy... jest tylko podwykonawca a tak naprawdę podpisuje umowa z firma której nigdy nie widziałem ani nie słyszałem..
Wszedł pod koniec listopada położył murłaty (2 dni kład murłaty) Prace zaczynali o 11 rozpoczynając od piwa a kończyli 15.30.  Później tydzien nie przyjeżdżał jak zadzwoniłem to dowiedziałem sie ze zabrakło 4 narożnych belek( 4glownych , najgrubszych co sa narożnikami koperty) Dodam ze to on załatwiał więźbę
Najpierw miała być po 920zł brutto a jak przyjechała to dowiedziałem sie place 950 i jeszcze 100zł rozładunek A zamówił 15 kubików!!! 
Wracając do sytuacji belek narożnych czekałem 2 tygodnie(mówił ze tartak tak długo robi...a później kolejne 2 bo nie mógł transportu załatwić.W styczniu jak juz sie pojawiły to przyszedł przymrozek (-2) o powiedział ze za zimno ze jak sie zrobi pogoda to wchodzą. Po tygodniu przyszło ocieplenie 7-10stopni na plusie nie odbierał telefonu przez tydzien po czym odebrał i powiedział ze pracownik złamał nogę i miesiąc nie robią.
W miedzy czasie znalazłem sobie innego cieslo dekarza) który taniej i w 1miesiac wykonał cały dach, więźbę,folie dachówkę,okna rynny..
I okazało sie ze brakuje jeszcze 3 kubików drewna...(w projekcie było 12kubików drewna) a ponoć zamówił 15 i za tyle płaciłem. Nowy ciesla powiedział mi ze ledwo 10 kubików moge mec na działce na 100% nie więcej.
#kubiki (w tym krokwie, 1belka narożna, wszystkie słupy) przyjechały po 3 dniach na budowę.ale to juz załatwiałem sam.
Oszust Zygmunt i Norbert Graczy... z firmy z Czekanowic  Wykasowali za 15kubikow drewna a przywieźli niecałe 10 do dnia dzisiejszego nie otrzymałem faktury za to drewno choc dopominałem sie przez ostatni miesiąc. Sprawa Zakończy sie w sadzie, wstępnie rozmawiając z prawnikiem "sytłacja jest jasna , kwestia czasu tylko"

----------


## plootto

Nie polecam firmy AQUA ze Swarzędza (a może to już Jasin)?
Nr telefonu: 0604-282-720
Moje kontakty z tym panem zaczęły się na początku pozytywnie. Przyjechał na budowę, przedstawił projekt, oferował całą obsługę (podłączenie do kanalizy wychodzącej z budynku, zbudowanie studni chłonnej itd). Początkowo nie mogliśmy się zdecydować, bo wybór firm duży. Pan dzwonił, dopytywał się, widać, że zależało mu. W końcu podjęliśmy rozmowy, uzgodniliśmy cenę.
Umawialiśmy się wstępnie na dany dzień na wykonanie prac. Wcześniej miała być podpisana umowa. Dzwonię kilka dni wcześniej, ale się okazuje, że pan nie może teraz bo jest gdzieś w Polsce. Ok, umawiamy się na kolejną sobotę na montaż. Proszę, aby wcześniej wzór umowy został wysłany na maila. Mija dzień, dwa na maiu cisza. Dzwonię i dopominam się o umowę. Dostaję, ale ogólną dotyczącą jakieś innej oczyszczalni.
W środę dzwonię uzgodnić na którą godzinę umawiamy się w sobotę - okazuje się, że niemożliwe, pan zapomniał, że się umawialiśmy, ekipę już mu gdzieś wysłali. Ok, znowu się umawiamy na montaż na kolejną sobotę. Ale jestem już zdrzaźniony. Proszę o przesłanie umowy, ale takiej już "mojej" bez niepotrzebnych załączników i zapisów. Cisza... mija weekend. Dzwonię w poniedziałek i stanowczo stwierdzam, że jeśli do wtorku nie otrzymam umowy to traktuję jako wycofanie się z ustaleń. Potwierdzamy sobie, że sobota jest aktualna.
Mija wtorek, nie ma umowy. Dzwonię dziś z głupia frant udaję, że mi się poczta zepsuła i nie wiem, czy wysłali umowę - tak oczywiście, wysłali itd... hm... aż żal mi tego człowieka... Pytam się, na którą godzinę umawiamy się więc w sobotę... i tu zaczynają się kolejne schody - my się nie umawialiśmy, nie umawia się z nikim przed podpisaniem umowy itd.
Żałuję, że tyle czasu poświęciłem dla tej beznadziejnej firmy. Dodam jeszcze, że te oczyszczalnie to są niemieckie. Wyżej opisany pan daje gwarancję bodajże na 3 lata, gdzie na stronach niemieckich dają 10 lat.
Ok, umawiam się więc na kolejną sobotę. Proszę o dosłanie ostatecznej umowy,

----------


## sebar_sebar

*Z powodu Wiesława Mierzbiczaka moja budowa właśnie została oficjalnie wpisem w dziennik budowy WSTRZYMANA....*

Dostał ultimatum naprawy bardzo licznych poważnych błedów i niechlujstwa już na etapie więżby a potem foliowania i układania dachówki... 
Rozumiem że któś jest czaruś i czegoś nie umie, ale ten facet jest chamski (nie odbiera telefonów przez miesiąc), kłamie, naciąga na wpłate zaliczek, niszczy materiał mu powierzony...i włącza swą piłe łąńcuchową zanim jego głowa pomyśli (mówiąc delikatnie)

Daje mu szanse choć wiem że mentalnie ten człowiek nie jest rozwinięty na tyle by wykonać prace ciesielsko-dekarskie na ocene choćby dostateczną...

Co do odzyskania pieniędzy przez Ciebie... Ja kieruje sprawe do sądu po 1 czerwca i za punkt honoru obieram sobie poinformowanie jak najwiekszej liczby osób o jego niechlujstwie, nieuczciwości i brak elementarnej wiedzy.

Wytocze najwieksze armaty przeciwko temu facetowi, bo takich ludzi trzeba z branży budowlanej eliminować... Poinformuje gmine, mieszkańców Tarnowa.. - niech wiedzą jaki "fachowiec" u nich mieszka. Tworze właśnie strone "reklamującą" dokonania Dach-Bud Wiesława Mierzbiczaka

W przypadku chęci kontaktu podaje maila: [email protected]






> Dzięki za słowa otuchy
> Można powiedzić, że "spadliśmy na cztery łapy" po tej porażce, szybciutko udało nam sie znaleźć inną ekipę, kupiliśmy brakujący materiał i działamy dalej. Właśnie wczoraj zaczęli kłaść dachówki
> A po p.Mierzbiczaku pozostały tylko złe wspomnienia i pieniądze do odzyskania!

----------


## scooby

> *Z powodu Wiesława Mierzbiczaka moja budowa właśnie została oficjalnie wpisem w dziennik budowy WSTRZYMANA....*
> 
> Dostał ultimatum naprawy bardzo licznych poważnych błedów i niechlujstwa już na etapie więżby a potem foliowania i układania dachówki... 
> Rozumiem że któś jest czaruś i czegoś nie umie, ale ten facet jest chamski (nie odbiera telefonów przez miesiąc), kłamie, naciąga na wpłate zaliczek, niszczy materiał mu powierzony...i włącza swą piłe łąńcuchową zanim jego głowa pomyśli (mówiąc delikatnie)
> 
> Daje mu szanse choć wiem że mentalnie ten człowiek nie jest rozwinięty na tyle by wykonać prace ciesielsko-dekarskie na ocene choćby dostateczną...
> 
> Co do odzyskania pieniędzy przez Ciebie... Ja kieruje sprawe do sądu po 1 czerwca i za punkt honoru obieram sobie poinformowanie jak najwiekszej liczby osób o jego niechlujstwie, nieuczciwości i brak elementarnej wiedzy.
> 
> ...


o to tak Jak Pan GRACZYK!!! tez ostrzegam przed nim i bede to robil jrszcze wiele razy i na roznych tematach  chyba ze dostane tyle ile chce...

----------


## druti

Jesli chodzi o plytki to ja z kolei zdecydowanie odradzam GIANTA na Krzywoustego i Obornickiej

Kupilem u nich cala mase plytek - i z czescia z nich nie bylo problemu. Z czescia jednak byl i obsluge oraz tempo oceniam poki co negatywnie.

Kupilem u nich min. 35m2 gresu o wysokim polysku, ktory zabezpieczony jest woskiem na czas transportu. Plytki przed polozeniem wygladaly super i po polozneiu tez - swiecily sie jak , no powiedzmy, jak lustro . Przed fugowaniem zmywa sie z nich ten wosk. Po zmyciu wosku okazalo sie, ze plytki sa miejscami matowe a miejscami maja polysk - generalnie w zaleznosci od sztuki sa albo w paski albo w ciapki.

Wychodzi na to, ze plytki trzeba skuc, bo zaraz po umyciu wyglądają jak mniej wiecej podloga w Plazie pod koniec dnia w grudniową sobotę(wszyscy kupuja prezenty), kiedy to przeszlo po nich 50 tys ludzi. GIANT wysłal do mnie rzeczoznawcow coby sie upwenic, ze plytki sa dokladnie wyczyszczone z wosku. Rzeczoznawcy osobiscie zmyli kilka plytek, ale po ich interwencji nic sie nie zmienilo - plytki wygladaja jak w oborze

GIANT niby obiecal pokryc koszty - ale trwa to za wolno i podchodzi do tego jakby chodzilo o zamiecenie i zmycie podlogi a nie o zakurzenie polowy chaty na skutek skuwania plytek.Jak wspomnialem mowimy o 35m2

Zdecydowanie omijac GIANTA!
I bezwzglednie unikać ich gresow - towar niby wyglada ok ale są to zwyczajne smieci!

----------


## Martuszek

*OSTRZEGAM przed Panem* *Waldemarem Wolffem* 

Pan rozpoczął współpracę ze mną w lutym - pozostawił po sobie 1/3 płytek w łazience na ścianie, połowę konstrukcji pod GK na poddaszu, niedokonczone tarasy, puszki po piwie, no i ludzi, którym nie zapłacił.  Podobno zajął się kierowaniem robotami, ale nie ma uprawnień - z wykształcenia jest strażakiem. Ma talent narracyjny - znak rozpoznawczy. ps. opowiada, że choruje, ale co tydzień ma inną przypadłość albo zepsute auto....[/b]
Z nowości - zlikwidował ponoć firmę, a majątek przekazał Panu Szymonowi Weissowi, z  którym działa "zespół w zespół". Pewnie myśli, że miał sp. z o.o. albo S.A. Acha - Panowie działają razem i są siebie warci. Ten drugi poprawiał po tym pierwszym prawie 2 miesiące i tylko płytki ścienne w łazience 8 m2. Dodam, że nie zadążył skończyć!

----------


## Amos

Witam Wszystkich,

Szukam ludzi, którzy budują, budowali lub będą budować poprzez Firmę Profinbud z Suchego Lasu. Właściciel Grzegorz J. buduje u mnie w tragiczny sposób. Każdy etap budowy kończy się fuszerką. Chciałbym na tym forum poznać ludzi, którzy mają z nim kontakt i dowiedzieć się czy tylko u mnie prace trwają miesiącami a efekty są opłakane bo pazerność tego Pana przekracza wszelkie granice. Naciąga ludzi podpisując umowy, w których oferuje niską cenę wykonania za metr kwadratowy ale tak naprawdę ma wiele ukrytych kruczków w umowie tak, że na końcu podpisujący nie wie, że płaci za byleco bardzo duże pieniądze. Raty ustala tak, że na początku płaci się dużo tak, że bierze pieniądze na przyszłe prace a później w zasadzie mu już nie zależy na kończeniu budowy bo swój zysk już dawno zabrał od naiwnych klientów. Chciałbym przestrzec jego przyszłych klientów aby nie dali się nabrać na piękne słowa i wysoką kulturę oraz ukryte koszty w umowie i jednocześnie dowiedzieć się ilu takich klientów jest w okolicach Poznania naciągniętych przez tego Pana. A może jest chociaż jeden zadowolony klient ?  :sad: 
Dodatkowo chciałbym na tym forum umieszczać zdjęcia docelowo wszystkich fuszerek, jakie zrobił aby ustrzec jego obecnych i przyszłych klientów. 
Piszcie czy macie podobne doświadczenia

----------


## tom_gaz

Firma bardzo nie solidna ma siedzibę w Chybach koło Poznania. Od dwóch lat się z nią bujam - nie opisuję szczegółów.
Nazywa się Agro-Moto , kiedyś -Olza-Glass , Unikać Stanisława Olzackiego i innych. Tragedia. Niestety ktoś mi ich polecił.

----------


## labas1

> nie opisuję szczegółów.


A szkoda .

----------


## Amos

Ostrzegam przed Firmą PROFINBUD z Suchego Lasu
Właściciel stara się funkcjonować jak Developer.

Metody działałania :

1. Szuka osób z małym doświadczeniem budowlanym
2. Przygotowuje umowę w taki sposób by koszt za metr wyszedł nisko ale dopiero w trakcie budowy okazuje się, że w cenie są same buble a czasami już wycofane ze sprzedaży
3. Oznacza to, że trzeba ciągle coś domówić, kupić droższego bo inaczej z domu wyszłaby stodoła z cienkimi tynkami, bez ocieplenia, z krzywymi ścianami i sufitami, przewodami elektrycznie położonymi po przekątnej.
4. Płatności podzielone na etapy w taki sposób, że w każdej płaconej racie są już ukryte pieniądze na kolejny etap. Dodatkowo płatności są tak ułożone, że jak zapłacisz za połowę budowy to tak jak byś zapłacił za 3/4 umowy. W efekcie nie zależy mu na kończeniu
5. Oznacza to, że w połowie budowy przestaje mu zależeć na budowie i zaczyna się zwlekanie opóźnianie, brak zainteresowania budową
6. Sądziłem, że jak będę miał Developera to wszystko będzie dopilnowane a okazuje się, że ten Pan wrzuca jakąś podfirmę i dalej go nic nie interesuje. Sami musimy się douczać i egzekwować dobrą pracę tych Firmę, które najczęściej są trzeciego rzutu.
6. Właściciel kończąc pobliskie budowy zrzucił wszystkie swoje śmieci na moją działkę - masakra

Jesteśmy wykończeni psychicznie i Fizycznie. Opóźnienie budowy kilka miesięcy. Na budowie nic się nie dzieje miesiącami. Każdy kolejny miesiąc to podwyżki i nasze straty z powodu nie zakupienia płytek, osprzętu itp.

Czy spotkaliście się z Tą Firmą ? Macie podobne doświadczenia?
Pozdrawiam i ostrzegam

----------


## zielinski

> Instalatorstwo wod-kan-gaz Ożarek  - Pobiedziska.
> 
> Gość potrafi się roześmiać w nos przez telefon, na pytanie (2 miesiąc) kiedy przyjedzie i przykręci (dosłownie) dwa termometry monitorujące temperaturę podłogówki.
> Oczywiście wziął zapłatę za całość. Ten drobiazg miał dokonczyć "za chwilę".
> 
> Geri   
> o     n

----------


## Kate i Marcin

Czy ktoś z Was zna może firmę Jardam-bud z święciechowa? Firma buduje domy w stanie surowym nie zamkniętym

----------


## Zakrzewianka

Do czarnej listy dopisuję

BAUBART WIESŁAW BARTKOWIAK - stolarz z Obornik.

Co zostało zamówione, a co przyjechało - zapraszam do obejrzenia w galerii.

Być może Niemcy, którzy podobno cały czas składają u niego zamówienia, nie zwracają uwagi na takie szczegoły jak 11 (słownie: jedenaście) sęków na drzwiach wejściowych czy silikon na każdym możliwym łączeniu. Wszystko fajnie, ale nie za taką cenę, proszę pana!!!

----------


## mk07

Oglądałem zdjęcia i ocena stolarza wydaje mi się "trochę" przesadzona, nie wnikając w sam kształt drzwi - o gustach sie nie dyskutuje - to z załączonych zdjęć nie można raczej wyciągać wniosków przynajmniej o rażących wadach. Chyba że dopiero "na żywo" coś mocniej widać. Poza tym jak przyjdzie kotek albo piesek i będzie chciał się dostać do środka to myślę, że te zarzucane niedociągnięcia i tak stracą na znaczeniu  :wink: 




> Do czarnej listy dopisuję
> 
> BAUBART WIESŁAW BARTKOWIAK - stolarz z Obornik.
> 
> Co zostało zamówione, a co przyjechało - zapraszam do obejrzenia w galerii.
> 
> Być może Niemcy, którzy podobno cały czas składają u niego zamówienia, nie zwracają uwagi na takie szczegoły jak 11 (słownie: jedenaście) sęków na drzwiach wejściowych czy silikon na każdym możliwym łączeniu. Wszystko fajnie, ale nie za taką cenę, proszę pana!!!

----------


## Zakrzewianka

mk07

nie ulega wątpliwości, że to, co pokazał (w galerii kiepskie zdjęcie na stronie 2) oraz to, co przywiózł, to dwie zupełnie różne rzeczy.

Poza tym nie został wybrany, ponieważ był najtańszy, lecz dlatego, że miał zrobić drzwi najlepsze.

Za drzwi frontowe 8 tys. oraz za ogrodowe 4 tys - ta cena chyba trochę zobowiązuje, prawda?

Ale to oczywiście moja prywatna opinia i można przecież wyrzucać pieniądze w błoto, jeśli ktoś lubi.

----------


## muriel

Pozwolę sobie przytoczyć fragmenty ze swojego dziennika




> i jeszcze jedna uwaga do tych, co są przed wykańczaniem....... mieszkamy od ponad miesiąca, i rzeczą której najbardziej żałuję, jest pożałowanie pieniędzy a dobrych szpachlarzo-malarzy. Miało być tanio - i ładnie. A jest MASAKRYCZNIE. Codziennie chodząc po domu patrzę na swoje spier..... ściany, mówili, że się przyzwyczaję i po kilku dniach przestanę zauważać, ale gdzie tam. Co paskudniejsze miejsca Mąż przystawił mi szafami, na inne stwierdził, że powieszę sobie obrazki.... ale nie o to przecież chodzi. Naszemu szpachlarzowi od siedmiu boleści powiedziałam, że jakbym chciała mieć tynk strukturalny, to bym kupowała właśnie taki, a nie gładź szpachlową czy jak się to tam nazywa     no i wniosek jest taki ze mieszkam w ślicznym nowiutkim domku i.... zbieram na remont     bo mam twarde postanowienie zrobienia ścian jeszcze raz, tak żeby było faktycznie ślicznie. 
> *
> stanowczo odradzamy kontakty ze szpachlarzo-malarzem: SŁAWEK SADOWSKI.* 
> 
> Pomijając kupę pieniędzy wyrzucona na poprawki.... (bo gość "artystycznie"  "poprawiał" gipsem już nawet po farbie), i niedokończone to wszystko co miał dokończyć - jak wziął kasę tyle go widzieli   Masakra do kwadratu jeśli chodzi o jakość. 
> Niestety przekonuję się o tym bardzo wręcz bolesnie każdego dnia rozglądając sie po domu







> od jakichś dwóch tygodni mamy też zrobiony podjazd i ścieżkę z łupka granitowego. Łupek ze Strzegomia - polecamy. Firma układająca go - GRANIT z Poznania - *NIE POLECAMY*



i dorzucę jeszcze kuchnie MOLTE na Dziadoszańskiej (tu szerszy opis partactwa - patrz dziennik)

----------


## finis

Ostrzegam przed firmą :

 Janiak Kompleks
os. Przy Lesie  ul .Mokra 5 
62-002 Suchy Las 


Nie rzetelna , nie terminowa , nie wierzcie w żadne słowo tej pseudo firmie , 
szukają frajerów na zasadzie " znajdzie się głupi to zapłaci " 
fatalne wykonywane prace wykończeniowe , po prostu słynny 
" Czerny sen inwestora "  .

OSTRZEGAM !!!!!

----------


## hybris

finis, czy nie uważasz (albo w twojej wersji:  "czy nieuważasz..." :wink: , że powinieneś swój wpis wzbogacic o obszerniejszy opis? wpadasz na forum muratora, traktując je jako arenę dla swojej zemsty, za wszystkie niegodziwości, które doświadczyłeś ze strony wykonawcy. wymachujesz karabelą krzycząc "bij!kto w boga wierzy!", jednak ani słowa o przyczyie, o powodzie dla tak krwawej rozprawy.

i pamiętaj, że jak napiszesz co masz do napisania, to podpisz się imieniem i nazwiskiem/logiem Firmy, żeby wykonawca miał szansę podjęcia ew. polemiki.

----------


## Agata Kwias

Ostrzegam przed dekarzami z Poznania. Ich szefem jest Andrzej Gut. Jedyne co dobrze potrafi robić to się lansować. Nie wiem za jakie grzechy przyszło nam spotkać tego typa. Do momentu skasowania pieniędzy był do rany przyłóż. A że dach nietypowy to skasował ich bardzo dużo. Gdy przyszły pierwsze deszcze zaczęło lać się nam na głowę. Wszystko czego się tknęli to fuszera. Woda stoi w rynnie, okna dachowe ciekną, dach cieknie do wewnątrz i gdzieś przecieka po elewacji. Jutro przychodzi rzeczoznawca z sądu i szef cechu dekarzy. Jestem ciekawa ich opinii. A pan Gut i Tomek, który ten dach w całości układał, jak przystało na tchórzy i oszustów nie odbierają telefonów. Dlatego ostrzegam omijajcie Guta !!!

----------


## mtd1

Serdecznie współczuję. Sama mam też bardzo przykre doświadczenia w tym temacie.
Więc zyczę powodzenia i trzymam kciuki.

----------


## Agata Kwias

> Wiedziony licznymi doświadczeniami budowlanymi, ku przestrodze innym proponuję dopisywać niesolidnych wykonawców i firmy z rejonu wielkopolski, aby nasze wymarzone budowy przebiegały bezstresowo w poczuciu dobrze wydanych pieniędzy......


 Do czarnej listy dołączam "dekarza" , który zwie się Andrzej Gut. Dach wykonany przez jego firmę, już podczas pierwszego deszczu zaczął zaciekać do wewnątrz i na zewnątrz. Pod oknem dachowym jest kałuża, a w rynnach woda się przelewa. Istny koszmar!!! Ludzie strzeżcie się. Andrzej Gut doskonale się lansuje i niestety tylko to robi najlepiej.  Po naszych prośbach o poprawienie błędów nie odbiera telefonów ani on, ani żaden z jego pracowników. Nie dajcie się zwieść, jak chcecie solidnego i godnego zaufania dekarza zwróćcie się do cechu dekarzy.

----------


## skorpio

Niestety i ja zaliczam się do osób, które ucierpiały w wyniku działań firmy dekarskiej. A nie jest to byle jaka frima, bo firma, która stawia się na pierwszym miejscu wśród konkurencji na rynku lokalnym i zgodnie z tym, w odpowiedni sposób drenuje kieszenie klientów. W swoim dorobku mają dachy położone u ludzi powszechnie szanowanych oraz na kościołach i innych istytucjach. Mając tak znakomitą ekipę na swoim dachu oczekiwałem świetnie wykonanej, w bezstresowej atmosferze, roboty. I rzeczywiście, z daleka wyglądało to imponująco. Chłopcy rozłożyli się ze swoim sprzętem z rozmachem, porozkładali specjalne rusztowania z reklamą firmy, i licznie przystąpili do pracy. Ponieważ mam w swoim zwyczaju codzienne sprawdzanie ilości i jakości wykonanych prac, to w pewnym momencie zorientowałem się, że coś tu jest nie tak. A zaczęło się od nadbitki, która nie była w żaden sposób segregowana, kładziono ją jak leci nie patrząc na niemal kłujące w oczy wady niektórych deszczułek. Dodam tylko, że najpierw była ona impregnowana na dole przez jednych ludzi, a potem kładziona przez drugich i nikt nie wpadł na pomysł, żeby takie wadliwe deski odkładać na bok. W rozmowie przeprowadzonej przed rozpoczęciem prac właściciel firmy zachęcał mnie do zgłaszania wszelkich uwag, ponieważ do pracy podchodzą już rutynowo i pewnych rzeczy mogą nie zauważać. Tak więc zgłosiłem temat nadbitki i wadliwe deski zostały zastąpione dobrymi. Moje zdumienie przeszło w osłupienie, kiedy następnego dnia wadliwe deski znów wylądowały na dachu, w innym miejscu. Myślałem, że wystarczy raz powiedzieć i te same błędy nie będą już popełniane. Kolejny telefon i znów poprawka. Pocieszałem się, że nie będzie już takich niespodzianek ale okazało się, że horror dopiero się zaczął. Kolejność prac nie była zachowana, w związku z czym jedni niszczyli robotę drugim, przy okazji niszcząc materiał, za który zapłaciłem ciężką kasę. Jeszcze dach nie był w całości odeskowany, jeszcze nie było kontrłat i łat i niektórych obróbek blacharskich a już założyli rynny i taśmę wentylacyjną, na której zberały się wszystkie syfy w postaci trocin, gwoździ, kawałków blachy i dachówki, co skutecznie zapchałą tę wentylację. Folia dachowa, jedna z najbardziej wytrzymałych, przeznaczona na odeskowane dachy, po której można swobodnie chodzić, była podziurawiona jak sito. Co trzeba robić, żeby tak mocną membranę uszkodzić?!. Oczywiście dziury te nie były zalepione taśmą dekarską, sprytni panowie ukryli je pod założoną już dachówką. Jednak nie docenili mnie i wywlokłem to na światło dzienne. Któregoś dnia po ulewie panom nie chciało się oczyścić butów z błota przed wejściem na dach, efektem czego folia wyglądała jak klepisko w chlewie. A im dalej tym gorzej - krzywo położone dachówki, skoszone okna dachowe, porysowane i pogniecione rynny stalowe (panowie m.in. podawali sobie dechy po rynnach), źle połączone rynny z brakiem odpowiedniego spadku (stojaca woda w rynnach, przeciekająca na połączeniach), zachlapane dachówki impregnatem przy drugim malowaniu już na dachu, jak i wszystko co znajdowało się wówczas wokół domu. Koszmar. Właściciela tego bałaganu wzywałem nieraz po kilka razy dziennie wytykając przeróżne niedoróbki. Nie domyślił się, że mając takich orłów wypadałoby ich przypilnować. Tak więc funkcja szefa ekipy spadła na mnie, z tą tylko różnicą, że to ja jeszcze musiałem za to zapłacić. Do dziś niektóre rzeczy nie zostały poprawione (a minęlo już kilka miesięcy), choć właściciel zastrzegał się, iż są tak solidni, że w razie jakichkolwiek problemów natychmiast przyjeżdżają, i to naprawdę przyjeżdżają. Szef firmy z dnia na dzień zmieniał swe oblicze by pod koniec prac okazać irytację. Być może pierwszy raz trafił na osobę wymagającą. Czując kłopoty nie zapłaciłem pełnej kwoty, zostanie uregulowana po trwałym usunięciu wszystkich wad. W razie czego za te pieniądze zrobi to kto inny.
Historia ta jest potwierdzeniem powiedzenia "nie wszystko złoto co się świeci". Dziś, mając takie doświadczenie, wybrałbym ekipę mniej rozreklamowaną, w której jest mniej pracowników, nad którą można byłoby zapanować w trakcie robót. I tak musiałem być codziennie na budowie, żeby wyłuskać kolejne babole, więc za mniejsze pieniądze miałbym kontrolę nad prowadzonymi pracami. A te duże firmy nadają się do dewelopperki, gdzie za dużą kasę zrobią szybko i byle jak.
Jeśli więc staniecie przed wyborem super ekipy, z najlepszymi referencajami na rynku świętokrzyskim, to możecie być pewni, że to właśnie ta ekipa stawiała mi dach. Dobrze się zastanówcie.
Pozdrawiam.

A propos
Do dziś znajduję skrzętnie ukryte, w miejscach gdzie mało komu by do głowy przyszło, flaszki po przeróżnych alkoholach.

----------


## SlawekSS20

Zdecydowanie odradzam kontakty z firmą *FIND* z Poznania.

Zajmują się instalacjami elektrycznymi. 

Mają całkiem ładna stronę internetową ale to wszystko. Umówiłem się z panem Richterem na mały remocik. Umowa była ustna a wielkość kontraktu chyba niegodna schylenia się więc Pan poprostu nie odbiera moich telefonów. Musiałem poszukać nowego elektryka. (na szczęście - co by to było jakby się zabrał do roboty !!!!)

----------


## pado

Zdecydowanie nie polecam firmy budowlanej 

[email protected] Łukaszewski..  z Poznania 

Początki współpracy są bardzo obiecujące , a później jest już znacznie gorzej. Rozpoczynają kilka budów w jednym czasie , znikają z jednej , a pojawiają się na innej. Na początku pan Sławek znajduje  wytłumaczenie , później nikt nie odbiera telefonu. W związku z tym często zmienia numer telefonu , tłumacząc się zgubieniem telefonu. 
Fachowość też pozostawia sporo do życzenia , a zużycie materiałów typu klej jest zatrważające. Jak się okazało  spiesząc się z jednej na drugą budowę klej był wyrzucany do piachu - tak co najmniej  kilka worków.Towar nie ich więc inwestor zapłaci.
Koniec współpracy to ..... lepiej nie mówić, nikomu takiego poziomu rozmów i kontaktów z tą firmą  nie życzę .
Zresztą dla tej firmy kierownik budowy to jest kiep , a to tłumaczy bardzo wiele ....
Nasz sąsiad też korzystał z ich usług i też ich pożegnał widząc poziom i jakość wykonanej pracy np. ścianka działowa nie zakotwiona do nośnej ściany.

----------


## Alpino

Muszę i chece wpisać firmę, która nie pokazała swoich umiejętnosci przez okres wykonywania prac wykończeniowych (ocieplanie poddasza). Brak profesjonalizmu, zaangażowania, duże roszczenia finansowe oraz ciągłe niezadowloenie z koniecznosci pracy, zaskakiwanie uzgodnieniami, które nie miały miejsca i wiele wiele inych mankamentów, których nie życzę przyszłym budownicznym. Wystrzegajcie się jeżeli możecie, nawet gdyby Wam polecali (tak jak w moim przypadku) firmy:

"michbud" Michał Piotrowski
Firma Remontowo - Budowlana
62-065 Grodzisk Wlkp., ul. 1 Maja 62

dewiza firmy: dziadostwo i oszustwo drogą do sukcesu

----------


## mija74

Zdecydowanie nie polecam p.*PESTKA z Krotoszyna - koparki*, samochody dostawcze. Zasypywał u nas fundamenty piachem i miał obsypac wokół ziemia. Oglądał działke wczesniej, wiedział jakie są warunki. Dzień pracy rozpoczął od podniesienia stawki mimo wcześniejszych ustaleń. Wymyslał sztuczne problemy, a jego odzywki do mnie były chamskie,wulgarne i prostackie. Zniszczył nam koparką część ściany fundamentowej. Utrudniał pracę murarzom, nie obsypał fundamentu ziemią tylko kupionym do wewnątrz piaskiem. Nie chciało mu się ziemi parę metrów przewieść. Będziemy musieli znów zamówić koparkę i to poprawiać. Generalnie z daleka z tym panem, żałuję że go nie wyrzuciłem zanim zaczął cokolwiek partolić. NIE POLECAM!

----------


## jaloska

Przestrzegam przed wykonawcą który nazywa się Cezary Dembny!!! Bardzo dużo obiecuje, robi jako tako póki diostaje zaliczki bierze zaliczkiobiecując wykonanie następnych prac za darmo albo w niskiej cenie. Jak się okazało, że już więcej zaliczek nie ma do wzięcia nie mogę się go doprosić o dokończenie tego co obiecał i za co ma już apłacone. Kręci i nie pojawia się na budowie tygodniami!! Zadnego budowania ztym człowiekiem!!! Przestrzegam - Cezary Dembny!

----------


## Martuszek

Widzę, że nie umieściłam ostrzeżenia w powinnam jak najszybciej - Pan *Artur Lewiński* - pośredniczy w wykonywaniu wszelkiego rodzaju blatów i parapetów. Ma swoje stanowisko pracy (biuro z wystawką) w Tarnowie Podgórnym (Przeźmierowo czy Baranowo). Umowę podpisałam  z nim w lutym,br wpłącając zadatek. Blat miał być w czerwcu, był długo później i jeszcze facet szantażował mnie, że nie dowiezie kamienia jak mu nie dopłacę ponad ustaloną cenę umowną. Trafił jednak na kosę...
Sąsiadowi zamontował parapety z konglomeratu. Parapecik długości 1 m miał pęknięty narożnik. Pan Artur najpierw nie uznawał swojej winy, a potem dłuuugo wymieniał go na nowy. No chyba trudno o pęknięcie tak krótkiego blatu w nieużywanym jeszcze domu???????????!!!!!!!!!!!! Podejrzewamy, że wiedział CO montuje.... Mogło się udać....[/b]

----------


## agakz

*"AKWEDUKT" Sławomir Chlebowski* - wiosną długo i powoli zakładał nam przyłącze wody do domu. 3 tygodnie temu wybiła woda na trasie przyłącza. Najpierw 2 tygodnie jechał obejrzeć co się stało, teraz ponad tydzień się zastanawia kiedy mu pasuje przyjechać rozkopać żeby zobaczyc co się stało. W końcu przestał odbierać telefon. Nie polecam.

----------


## mikiada

UWAGA !!! O firmie DOM PROJEKT pisaliście już w 2006 ale jak widzę nie wyciągnęli wniosków, nadal traktują klientów w specyficzny arogancki sposób... 
Pierwsze starcie mieliśmy w ich biurze na Kwiatowej gdzie Pani kazała nam czekać w kolejce ok. godziny, bo rozmawiała z przyszłymi inwestorami, a dwóch następnych siedziało grzecznie przy biureczku czekając na swoją kolej. Ciekawe czy Pani z pełnym zaangażowaniem oddała sie w rozmowę z inwestorami nie czując presji kolejki oczekujących.. na pytanie czy nie mozna sie umówić na godzinę aby spokojnie porozmawiać w końcu o tak ważnej rzeczy jaką jest projekt domu odpowiedziała że nie ma takiej możliwości. Postanowiliśmy dać im drugą szansą i pojechaliśmy na Naramowicką. Ludzi rzeczywiście nie było, ale Pan był wściekły bo chyba przeszkodziliśmy mu w ważnej czynności gapienia się w monitor komputera. Już na dzien dobry był opryskliwy i warczał na nas i wręcz wyzwał nas że nie wiemy jakie zmiany chcemy dokonać w wybranym przez siebie projekcie a była to nasza pierwsza wizyta. No może oczekiwał że jeszcze mu to wszystko wyrusujemy. Ciekawe że jeszcze znajdują klientów. Po 5 minutach w tym biurze poinformowaliśmy Pana że chyba szkoda naszego czasu (jego mam gdzieś), na co Pan powiedział że jeszcze takich klientów nie miał. Jak widać z Waszych doświadczeń to mniał. Przestrzegam Wszystkim przed współpracą z nimi bo można się zniechęcić do budowy.
Nas bardzo zmotywowali do tego aby szukać projektu indywidualnego, szukamy teraz dobrego projektanta, który nie będzie na nas krzyczał :smile:  ale chętnie wysłucha i doradzi.

----------


## K74

Dopisuję  Mariusz Hołderny ze Śremu. Wykonuje wszelkie prace budowlane, ale specjalizuje się w klinkierze i kostce brukowej. Polecił mi go szef ekipy, która sprawdziła się u nas bardzo dobrze. I to właśnie uśpiło moją czujność   :Evil:  . Bo facet od początku nie przyjeżdżał na umówione spotkania, spóźniał się. Prace rozpoczą z miesięcznym poślizgiem. Po 2 tygodniach zrobił sobie przerwę i powrócił dopiero po 3 miesiącach. Nie potrafi obliczyć zapotrzebowania na materiał, przez co za klinkier na elewację zapłaciłam o ponad 6 tys. więcej niż powinnam. Przepracował u nas łącznie 4 tygodnie i co tydzień żądał pieniędzy za to co zrobił. Problem w tym, że niczego nie zrobił do końca. Porozgrzebywał kilka rzeczy na raz. Jego taktyka polega na całkowitej krytyce pracy wykonanej przez poprzedników. I on (doskonały fachowiec   :Evil:  ) zmuszony jest poprawiać te wszystkie partactwa. To oczywiście podnosi koszty robocizny (w naszym przypadku o 100% w stosunku do pierwotnych ustaleń). Nie przedstawia faktur na zakupione materiały i zawyża żużycie o ponad połowę. O konsultację w sprawie ostatniego przedstawionego przez p. Mariusza rozliczenia poprosiłam KB. Na co szanowny wykonawca się obraził i postanowił zabrać swoje zabawki.

----------


## kascha

Witam!  :Evil:  Nie polecam Firma A.Olesika OLBUD> ul.Koscielna. Duze Braki!!! Bledy ,zle zrobiona  wszystko DO POPRAWKI ,MATERIAL ZAPLACONY INNY ZROBIONY . Nie takie rachunki ,krzywo, itd. Zal wymieniac lista jest bardzo dluga. Postawic mozna 2 domy.Do brania pieniedzy  to tak alle wykonastwo fatalne.Bledy wychodza po latach , dobrze ukryte .Partactwo i juz!!!!  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  Np.Zmiana dachowki dach do poprawki,sciany krzywe 20 cm od sciany stelarz  druga skrtke mozna zrobic!!!,brak fundamentu,  :Evil:  Brak styropianu siatka jest ,okna obrobione styropianem zeby nie podpadlo. Bystry jest !!!  :Evil:  Nie Polecam ,Jak Ktos Ma za duzo pieniedzy i Stan  Psychiczny dobrz TO NIECH GO ZATRUDNI!!!! Napewno popsuje wszystko i pozbedzie reszty pieniedzy. .Na Czarna liste z nim. Nie POlECAM PANA K.KUNCEWICZA ARCHITEKTA Zero fachowosci  Idzie na latwizne, i Przedewszystkim Pieniadze duze bieze a malo robi mam przyklad musze poprawiac A NAZYWA SIE INSPEKTOREM BUDOWY KTO MU DAL UPRAWNIENIA!!!!. Male go nie interesuja. JAK KRASC TO MILIONY  :Evil:  Przestroga dla wszystkich!!  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## Rezi

> Witam!


te dwa domy to w komornikach ?

----------


## kascha

Witam !!!   :Evil:   NIE/ Komorniki ,tez pod Poznaniem.

----------


## siggi&alka

to sa jakies inne Komorniki niż Komorniki??  :smile:

----------


## Rezi

komorniki są jeszcze za Tulcami 

ale moje pytanie dotyczyło domu w Komornikach przy drodze na Wrocław
osobiście znam trzy budowy tej firmy i tak naprawdę nie było większych zastrzeżeń
2 forumowiczów stawiało sobie z nim domy, jednego znam osobiście

----------


## kascha

Gratuluje Wyboru!! Poczekamy Zobaczymy. Nie wazne gdzie .Wazne JAK!!!

----------


## Rezi

> Gratuluje Wyboru!! Poczekamy Zobaczymy. Nie wazne gdzie .Wazne JAK!!!


dla mnie to lipa

----------


## kascha

Szkoda czasu na dyskusje z osoba ktorej to nie dotyczy!!! Hyba ze dotyczy? Lipna to robota ktora ta firma wykonuje  :Evil:

----------


## siggi&alka

kasha, moze foty jakies wklej. Nic prostrzego oczernic kogos w internecie. Poprzyj zarzuty dowodami.

----------


## SlawekSS20

Myślałem, że już nie bedę musiał dopisywać się na tym wątku, a jednak. Zdecydowanie odradzam korzystania z usług p. *Mirosława Szuby* - parkiety, podłogi itp.

Fachowości nie zdołałem ocenić gdyż pomimo:
- uzgodnienia wstępnych terminów juz w czerwcu/lipcu 2008
- informowania na bierząco o postepie prac
- ostatecznej wizji lokalnej i ustaleniu końcowego terminu wejscia na 2 tyg przed;

najpierw byłem zwodzony prze 3 dni kolejno historiami o jakiś porblemach, potem awariach, 

dwa razy jak głupi czekałem na przyjazd w/w
ostatecznie dziś usłyszałem, że tak naprawdę do pan ma ważne zlecenie gdzie indziej i raczej nie przyjedzie.

Normalnie NIEPOWAŻNY CZŁOWIEK ! Odradzam. PS. robota była konkretna na 2 tygodnie + jeszcze schody. Nie mam słów, a te które cisną się na usta uznawane są powszechnie za obraźliwe.

----------


## kascha

Duzo by tego bylo !! Narazie nikt nie dodaje zdjec !!!!! Ja nie oczerniam stwierdzone sa fakty przez Fachowcow po lini budownictwa.

----------


## Rezi

> Duzo by tego bylo !! Narazie nikt nie dodaje zdjec !!!!! Ja nie oczerniam stwierdzone sa fakty przez Fachowcow po lini budownictwa.


czy chodzi o te firmę ??, jeżeli nie to proszę o sprecyzowanie danych nieuczciwego wykonawcy bo dostają uczciwe firmy

http://www.olbud.pl/kontakt.php

----------


## krys1

> *wychodza po latach* , dobrze ukryte ..........*brak fundamentu*


Po ilu latach wyszły te błędy???
Na czym ten dom stoi???

----------


## lelewka

Wiem, że to może nie jest konkretnie to miejsce, ale na czarnrj liście już jest, a pragnę przestrzec przed jednym budowlańcem.
Ostrzegam przed współpracą z facetem, który nazywa się Cezary Dembny. Kompletnie niesłowny gość. Podchodzi klientów w ten sposób, że chce zaliczkę i w związku z jej otrzymaniem obiecuje wykonanie jakichś robót za darmo, albo taniej. Niestety, jak się okaże, że nie ma już za co kasować nie pojawia się na budowie. Zwodzi, że będzie za kilka dni, i będzie zrobione a potem przyjeżdża na trzy godziny albo wcale. Ostatecznie obiecane roboty nie są wykonane, No chyba, że ktoś ma ochotę czekać na to na przykład rok. Wszelkie terminy u niego nie istnieją. Ekipę ma małą i każda robota bardzo wolno idzie. Nie dajcie się złapać temu oszustowi!

----------


## Rezi

Davex Niepruszewo k/ Poznania / profile Aluplast. 

link poniżej 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/davex-nie...ia,t145589.htm

----------


## Jaroslav

chwilowo nieaktualne

----------


## Zakrzewianka

Do listy niesolidnych pragnę dopisać kolejne nazwisko:

Paweł Czarnecki z Kamieńca - stolarz.

Z wykonaniem drzwi spóźnił się miesiąc, teraz nie chce mi wystawić rachunku.... Generalnie popełnił blędy, których nie można już naprawić (np. dosztukowane fragmenty drzwi) oraz takie, które można - lecz niemałym kosztem.

Drzwi wykonuje wg własnego wzoru, pomimo wcześniejszych ustaleń (otrzymalam drzwi zupełnie inne od zamówionych). Na moje wezwania do naprawy nie reaguje, zwodzi, nie odbiera telefonów... klasyka.

Generalnie super - jeżeli chcecie mieć byle jakie wykonanie, niechlujne wykończenie, nie dostarczone w terminie.

----------


## marta1210

przestrzegam przed firmą Technostyl ze Swarzędza, której włascicielem jest Henryk Zygadlo

Mimo podpisanej umowy, i wziętej niemalej zaliczki, spoznil sie z wykonaniem o poltorej miesiaca, a po naszych telefonach stwierdzil, ze i tak mamy sie cieszyc, bo nas laskawie na ten rok wpisal

mimo projektu kuchni, jest to zupelnie inny wytwor. Oszukal nas na wyposazeniu, zamiast szuflad zrobil polki, itp itd, szafki wiszace wykonal tak, ze  nie dalo sie ich otworzyc, po awanturze przykrecil relingi

caly czas tlumaczy sie, ze na projekcie nie ma narysowanych relingow, wiec nie musial ich robic. inna sprawa jest, ze w specyfikacji jest napisane ze te szczegoly sa do uzgodnienia

zrobilismy ogromny blad, bo wyslalismy sprzety do jego warsztatu, bo tam je dopasowuja. oprocz zaliczki mial tez nasze sprzety za 10 tysiecy, dlatego nei moglismy wycofac sie z umowy z tym pseudo- fachowcem

odbieral je pan zygoadlo, nie sprawdzil w jakim sa stanie. po 3 tygodniach- bo oczywiscie on sie spoznil - przy montowaniu kuchni w naszym domu okazalo sie ze piekarnik jest uszkodzony- oczywiscie nie rpzez niego. jest juz za pozno za reklamacje, koszty naprawy ponosimy my

montowane meble byly porysowane, a pan zygadlo byl bardzo zdziwiony, ze ma je wziac do reklamacji. barek kuchenny mial obdarta okleine fornirowa, ktora myslal, ze sprytnie zakamufluje doklejona beznadziejnie listwa- a raczej jej kawalkiem

podpisal towar do reklamacji, przyjechal do domu z towarem, okazalo sie, ze poprawek nei wykonal. obiecal kolejna poprawke w styczniu, bo wszak od 12 grudnia on juz swietuje i nei ma czasu.

obiecal wycinanie otworow, bo zapomnial, ze w sposob w jaki wykonal kuchnie, nie da sie podlaczyc pewnych urzadzen do gniazdek.

dzisiaj wymawial sie, ze oczywiscie nei ma odpowiednich narzedzi, no i moze podjechac do nas ale w ...styczniu
poza ty,m , nie ma tego w umowie

rzekomy fachowiec Henryk Zygadlo, ktory posiada firmę TECHNOSTYL W SWArzędz w umowie mial kare umowna za opoznienia, ale rozesmial sie nam bezczelnie prosto w twarz, ze on w takim razie nie zamontuje nam lodowki jak mu nie zaplacimy

poza tym wymyslil, ze placic mamy mu za meble PRZED montazem (jak sie okazalo, mnostwo elementow bylo uszkodzonych), na co sie nie zgodzilismy

najgorsze jest to, ze polecany on byl przez naszą Panią Architekt JOannę Bozacką, ktora dosc czesto przewija sie chyba na forum Poznanskim. Bardzo mi przykro, ze placąc naprawdę niemale pieniądze dostalismy od niej wizje na papierze, ale brak kontaktu do osoby, ktora te wizje potrafi wykonac.

Kontakt z Panią Bozacką tez pozostawia wiele do zyczenia, spisana umowa i zakres prac w zaden sposob nie pokryl sie z rzeczywistoscia. Mimo naszego nalegania na przyspieszenie tempa prac (rozpoczelismy wspolprace w styczniu, kolo czerwca zaczelismy sie niecierpliwic),nic takiego nei nastapilo. usilnie prosilam o projekt kuchni w czerwcu, dostalam go na poczatku wrzesnia. 
 Pod koniec listopada nadal nie otrzymalismy projektow schodow, kolorystyki, mebli- co wchodzilo zakres umowy

Nasze maile pozostawaly bez odpowiedzi,mimo ze mielismy potwierdzenia ich przeczytania, nie doczekalismy sie pomocy w wymienionych kwestiach

Dostalismy natomiast maila, w ktorym oskarzono nas, ze to MY nie wspolpracowalismy z nimi, poneiwaz wybralismy kontakt mailowy, a nie preferowany przez nich telefoniczny, tak wiec wychodzi, ze sami jestesmy sobie chyba winni, dlatego tez proponuja zakonczenie wspolpracy. 
ciekawe tylko, ze mimo naszych 3 czy 4 maili ani pani Joanna Bozacka, ani jej maz nie zadzwonili do nas aby wyjasnic swoje milczenie. o zadnej wspolpracy od ponad 3 meisiecy nei bylo mowy, poniewaz nie bylo zadnego kontaktu z ich strony

Poczynajac wiec od stolarza, a skonczywszy na architekcie wnetrz, nie moge ich uslug polecic i przestrzegam przed kontaktem z nimi.

----------


## Alpino

Przestrzegam Was przed usługami stolarskimi wykonywanymi przez

*P. Wojciecha Pawlickiego
62-023 Robakowo, ul. Ogrodowa 17*

wyjątkowo niesłowny, nieterminowy, zarozumiały i nieuczciwy. Mimo podpisanej umowy i pobraniu zaliczki na wykonanie schodów do dnia dzisiejszego nie mogę wyegzekwować zleconej pracy. Termin przekroczył już 1,5 miesiąca i nie widać końca dalszego odroczenia. Zastanawiam sie nad zerwaniem umowy i a należność odzyskać na drodze sądowej.

----------


## Martuszek

Przestrzegam przed firmą (www.)rekuperatory.pl - spóźnili się z montażem instalacji 2 miesiące, mimo monitów. Między czasie za to próbowali wymusić na mnie cesję moich roszczeń na rzecz nowej firmy (żeby się pozbyć problemu?) - nie zgodziłam się. Zagroziłam sądem, siedziałam z dziecmi na kartonach w nie swoim mieszkaniu i czekałam na ukończenie domu, a jak wiecie bez działającej instalacji nie ma odbioru, więc nie można mieszkać i przedstawić dokumentów w banku świadczących o zrealizowanym celu kredytowym. Przywieźli mi ZEPSUTY ! rekuperator i stwierdzili, że szef każe montować i przyjąć reklamację!!!!!!!! SZOK !!!!!!!! Zagroziłam prokuraturą, bo to już był szczyt bezczelności i próba oszustwa.  W końcu zgodziili się polubownie załatwić sprawę, tj. zamontować rekuperator w nowym terminie po cenie obniżonej  o 5 tysięcy (uzgodniono mailowo),ale teraz chcą zapłaty pełnej kwoty, choć przez nich odbiór domu opóźnił się o 2 miesiące! Zwykłe chamstwo i bezczelność. Nie interesuje właściciela dane słowo i jak rozumiem opinia, tylko kasa. W umowie ustalono załatwianie sporów przez sąd, ale on woli firmy windykacyjne. Jako konsument i klient przestrzegam wszystkich przed taką obsługą. Sprzedawca zgodził się na obniżenie ceny i wykonanie instalacji w ostatecznym terminie. Teraz ma wszystkie ustalenia gdzieś!
Szkoda naszych nerwów- tyle ich jest przy budowie domu - żeby jeszcze się truć z takim wykonawcą.

----------


## marta1210

Przestrzegam przed kolejnymi wykonawcami:

Maciej Nowak z Obornik- płytkarz i malarz. Zwinął się z miejsca prac, bo dostał fuchę w Niemczech. Zaproponował że dokończy roboty za.. 3 miesiące jak wróci.

Janusz Owsianny- malarz. Miał wymienić w hurtowni zapłacony przez nas towar wartości ponad 200 złotych. Ukradkiem zabrał z budowy swoje sprzęty, nei pojawił się dnia następnego w pracy i oczywiście nigdy nie oddał nam towaru.

----------


## Domelus

Witam,
mój dom też budował Marek Kantek. Ja tam nie narzekam. Skasował mnie 20 000 pln za wybudowanie dużego domu, gdzie inne oferty miałem od 33 do 38 tysięcy. 

Mój kieorwnik budowy ocenił, że gość lepiej czyta z ust niż z projektu, ale dodał, że nie jeden dom już postawił i zna sie na robocie.

Zgadza się, że trzeba było na niego uważać, bo nie wszystko kumał, co sie do niego mówiło, ale oszczędziłem ponad 10 tysi, a stawiam duże pieniądze, że dwa razy drożsi kolesie od niego też zrobili by nie mniej błędów. 

Ja tam gościa polecam. Jeżeli ktoś ma czas, zeby do 1 - 2 wpadać na budowe i dogadać sie co ma być gdzie - to nie powinno być problemu. Jka sie gościa zostawia i przyjeżdza na odbiór roboty - to rzeczywiscie oczekiwania mogą sie rozjechać. 

Pozdr,
DOmelus

----------


## kenji

A ja odradzam polecaną firmę KORONA z ul.Góreckiej

Zamówiłem u nich więźbę dachową (w sumie zamawialiśmy razem z sąsiadem na dwa domy). 

Na dzień dobry spóźnienie blisko dwa tygodnie (co to oznacza w przypadku więźby i cieśli umówionego na konkretny termin nie muszę chyba tłumaczyć).

Facet otworzył sobie biuro, zamawia więźbę w tartaku (w naszym przypadku w okolicach Kościana), kasuje zaliczkę (która wynosi tyle ile jego prowizja za sprzedaż) i na tym jego rola się kończy. 

O wszystko trzeba się prosić. Zamast oddzwonić kontaktuje z klientem innych ludzi. Dzięki temu po pewnym czasie miałem namiar na (chyba) właściciela tartaku, majstra, faceta od załadunku i oczywiście do kierowcy.
Nic nie jest uzgodnione na linii Korona-tartak. Za spóźnienie uzgodniliśmy rabat o którym nie miał pojęcia ani tartak ani kierowca (który miał jasne polecenie, żeby skasować tyle co w umowie i bez tego nie rozładowywać).

Kończy się to wszystko wielkim zamieszaniem na budowie. Już po wszystkim kierowca stwierdził "jak widzi, że towar dla "Korony" to jest chory, bo zawsze są jakieś problemy".

Co do samego towaru to jakością na kolana nie rzuca. Należy wszystko dokładnie sprawdzać, bo zamawiając sosnę, można dostać część towaru w świerku tak jak to było w moim przypadku. 

Aha! Zapomnianą paczkę z kontrłatami dowozili kolejne dwa tygodnie....

----------


## maciejba

UWAGA na firmę TONTOR z Kalisza z siedzibą w Poznaniu na Mickiewicza.
Totalna pomyłka:
-zła jakość profili okiennych Alluplast - krzywe
- montaż niedbały - poprawiane było każde okno bo nie było ani pionu ani poziomu okna zabrudzone od piany
- okna porysane i mimo reklamacji nie usuneli wszystkiego po 8 miesiącach
szkada więcej pisać bo wszystko jest źle zrobione. 
Odradzam

----------


## kenji

Uwielbiam osoby, które mają 1 post i to od razu na "czarnej liście". 

Rozumiem, że z powodu kryzysu straciłeś tam pracę tak?

----------


## Gawrony

gdybyście szukali kogoś do wykonania ogrodzenia-przęsła, brama przesuwna, furtka - strzeżcie się przed wykonawcą z Psarskiego "OLMET" Daniel Olbert.
Krętacz, niesłowny -tzw. obiecanki cacanki - nie wpłacać żadnych pieniędzy na materiał, zaliczek, nie dostaniecie rozliczenia i płot będzie nie taki jaki był ustalony we wstępnym kosztorysie. Gościu zwodził mnie prawie dwa miesiące a potem postawił płot "z pamięci" normalnie szok, bramę musieli przerabiac jego podwykonawcy bo ich też wprowdził w błąd, sam zakupił tylko rolki do bramy samonośnej i zażądal na koniec więcej niz było ustalone w kosztorysie, również "wyrolował" podwykonawców.Ogłasza się też na Allegro, niby istnieje od 10 lat a okazało się, że rozpoczął swoją wątpliwą działalność dopiero w2008 roku. tzw. "cwaniak z miodem w uchu" kompletny ignorant. Niestety dałem sie nabrać. całe szczęście, że udało się dogadac z jego podwykonawcami i zrobili tak jak chciałem. Oni zreszta już dla niego też przestali robić ogrodzenia, mieli go dość bo rolował ich na kasie za podwykon.

----------


## szulce

*Uwaga !!!*

* Firma Danal, Daniel Duszyński z Kościana*

Papracz, tandeciarz proponujący budowy pod klucz, umowy spisuje tak, że największe wpłaty na początku, następnie znika, lub jest, ale twierdzi, że nie ma pieniędzy, praktykuje to od kilku lat. 
Poza tym jakość nawet murowania ścian pozostawia wiele do życzenia, prostych rzeczy nie potrafi wykonać, dlatego może nawet i dobrze, że znika na trudniejsze etapy.

Sprawy ma u wielu radców prawnych i komornika.

----------


## szulce

UWAGA!!!

*Firma DANAL - Daniel Duszyński z Kościana*

Papracz, tandeciarz proponujący budowy pod klucz, umowy spisuje tak, że największe wpłaty na początku, następnie znika, lub jest, ale twierdzi, że nie ma pieniędzy, praktykuje to od kilku lat.
Poza tym jakość nawet murowania ścian pozostawia wiele do życzenia, prostych rzeczy nie potrafi wykonać, dlatego może nawet i dobrze, że znika na trudniejsze etapy.

Sprawy ma u wielu radców prawnych i komornika.

----------


## Martuszek

*CD. FIRMY REKUPERATORY*
Firma przysłała mi pismo z jakiegoś biura doradczego, że mam zaprzestać pisania na Forum ,bo im to niszczy wizerunek  :Evil:   Daje to do myślenia - prawda?
*No to uwaga : bywa, że klient ma pojęcie o polskim prawie i tak się składa, że mamy wolny rynek i tak się składa, że Pan Kosowski miał klienta "gdzieś" i mnie olał, a teraz martwi się o wizerunek?!!!!!!!!!!
Otóż napisałam prawdę i jako klien**t mam prawo napisać - o ile jest to prawda - co mi się w obsłudze firmy nie podoba.* 
Firma Rekuperatory sp. z o.o., na którą - mimo nacisków personelu Pana Kosowskiego i firmy Rekuperatory - nie przeniosłam moich wierzytelności, posiada kapitał zakładowy wysokości 62 000 zł, a moja inwestycja kosztowała 31 000 zł! Czyli kapitał firmy "żaden" i wiarygodność dla mnie żadna - nowa firma z małą kasą. Wszystkie inwestycje Rekuperatory realizują za pieniądze klienta - ponoszą zerowe finansowe ryzyko, bo zawsze należy przedpłacić! nim przystąpią do pracy. Tylko ostatnia transza w mojej umowie (5000 zł) była zabezpieczona zapisem, że zapłacę po instalacji Rekuperatora.*
Zamiast obsłużyc mnie należycie i dotrzymać terminów i umów firma postanowiła mnie straszyć kancelariami i firmami windykacyjnymi! Jak ktoś lubi takie przygody, to może sobie ich nająć. Zastanawiam się jak krótkowzroczny jest właściciel tej firmy.
Zdaję sobie sprawę, że to nie sklep z bułkami i klient raz obsłużony juz do nich nie wraca, więc pozostaje nam ostrzegać się wzajemnie na Forum! Do czego moi drodzy jak najbardziej mamy prawo!*
ps. Po mojej stronie stanął Rzecznik Praw Konsumentów

----------


## krys1

> *CD. FIRMY REKUPERATORY*
> Firma przysłała mi pismo z jakiegoś biura doradczego,* że mam zaprzestać pisania na Forum* ,bo im to niszczy wizerunek


Co tam pisanie, o dobrym wykonawcy powiesz *10* osobom, o złym powiesz *100*. 

Ja tam się cieszę, że Fachowcy mają problem z krachem budowlanym. To jak szaleli w 2007 roku, stawiając się na świeczniku i mając inwestorów w d....... myślę sobie, że dobrze im tak.

----------


## Martuszek

No fakt, rozbrykali się totalnie w te branży. Jednak tym rzetelnym wykonawcom życzę zleceń w nowym roku, bo w każdym widzę człowieka. Niestety nie vice-versa  :ohmy:  A patyraków to niech szlag trafi!

----------


## Perseusz

Firma Zenmar zakład instalacyjny Wod-Kan
Wykonał mi podłączenie do kanalizacji w ulicy... powinienem być zadowolony bo umówił się przyjechał wykonał. po 2 tygodniach załatwił wszystkie dokumenty. Czyli wszystko ok...
Ale .... po jego pracy został mi krajobraz księżycowy oraz wystająca płyta studzienki ok 15 cm ponad poziom gruntu. Oprócz tego wmawiał mi ze materiały kosztowały o wiele za dużo niż w Castoramie....

----------


## Piotr któryśtam

Jak ma na imię ten Janiak?

----------


## paksiu

Niestety muszę napisać o ekipie elektryków NIE godnych polecenia:

Jan Kapela Zakład Elektroinstalacyjny z Rogoźna.

Trzymajcie się od nich z daleka - przestrzegam wszystkich.

Robili mi chatę pod Bydgoszczą i zostały popełnione takie błędy i zaniedbania o jakich się nie śniło nawet uczniom 1 klasy technikum budowlanego.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Elefant1712

Widze negatywne opinie na forum o tej firmie. A szkoda, bo czlowiek wydaje sie sensowny. Moze sa jacys forumowicze, ktorzy budowali z ta firma i sa zadowoleni?

----------


## tomkrzysiek

> Niestety muszę napisać o ekipie elektryków NIE godnych polecenia:
> 
> Jan Kapela Zakład Elektroinstalacyjny z Rogoźna.
> 
> Trzymajcie się od nich z daleka - przestrzegam wszystkich.
> 
> Robili mi chatę pod Bydgoszczą i zostały popełnione takie błędy i zaniedbania o jakich się nie śniło nawet uczniom 1 klasy technikum budowlanego.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


*paksiu* to moze opisz cos wiecej bo z tego co napisałes trudno cos ocenic...  :Roll:

----------


## paksiu

Kable kładzione po skosach, montaż puszek obkręconych, błędy projektowe, zostawienie w gołych przewodach włączonego napięcia sic! (ktoś mógłby się porazić), bałagan totalny na budowie, alkohol na porządku dziennym itd... z daleka od nich ludzie, z daleka!!

----------


## tomkrzysiek

> Kable kładzione po skosach, montaż puszek obkręconych, błędy projektowe, zostawienie w gołych przewodach włączonego napięcia sic! (ktoś mógłby się porazić), bałagan totalny na budowie, alkohol na porządku dziennym itd... z daleka od nich ludzie, z daleka!!


Ups ,to faktycznie katastrofa  :ohmy:

----------


## kajetana

dopisuję swoich "czarnych":
1. *Firma Harbart, ul. Bnińska Poznań* - przyłącza kan, wod, gaz. Są wpisani w Aquanecie na listę firm współpracujących. Od 11 miesięcy nie są wstanie wykonać dla nas prawidłowego projektu przyłącza kanalizy. 
Wykonali dwa - ale każdy nie taki jak my chcieliśmy...
Wczoraj dostali ode mnie oficjalne pismo - zobaczymy co odpowiedzą.
2.* Firma Toi Toi - Systemy Sanitarne" Sp. z o.o.,Poznań, Wołczyńska 35 * - mają moim zdaniem nie czytelny dla Klienta sposób dokumentowania wykonania usługi czyszczenia wc. W naszej sytuacji było tak, że TOI TOI miało wpisane, że usługa wykonana, a moi fachowcy (lub sąsiad) pytani, czy był gnojowóz mówili, że nikogo nie było. Acha - ta firma kasuje też szmal za wyjechanie do Klienta (bez wykonania usługi) z tzw. winy Klienta.
W zeszłym roku próbowałam wielokrotnie z nimi rozmawiać - nie dało się. 
Ostatnio dostałam pismo-straszaka od ich prawnika.

----------


## pado

Czasy się nieco zmieniają a "Fachowców" takich co robią coś po raz pierwszy i na naszej budowie i  eksperymentują niestety nie brakuje. A przed podpisaniem umowy są tacy fachowi ,ze aż leje się miód z gęby.
Widziałem ostatnio prace wykonane przez elektryków w domku mojego znajomego - do kuchenki elektrycznej podciągnęli kabel 5x2,5.-  na pytanie dlaczego taki bo innego akurat nie mieli pod ręką , a ten wystarczy.

----------


## Duży Boban

Henryk Malinowski z Rogoźna, bramy, płoty.

Z opóźnieniem ale wpiszę tego pana. 
- horrendalne opóźnienie w wykonywaniu prac, płot miał wykonać do listopada 2007 a zrobił go w marcu 2008, niesłowny, nie odbiera telefonów
- jakość wymurowania klinkieru na poziomie nieozgarniętego ucznia pierwszej klasy szkoły specjalnej, po prostu tragedia
- brama przesuwna juz wymagała regulacji
- sztachety miały być pomalowane lakierobejcą dwa razy a były tylo raz

Jak ktoś chce mieć stargane nerwy i źle wykonany płot lub bramę to polecam tego pana.

----------


## Gosc_gość

Za wzorem *Glamurki*

ZAPRASZAM DO NOWEGO TEMATU:

*WIELKOPOLSKI MARKET BUDOWLANY: KUP, SPRZEDAJ, ZAMIEŃ.*

Jak zostało Wam coś na budowie to śmiało umieszczać w nowym wątku.

A tutaj link do naszego "sklepiku"  

http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3294065.htm#3294065

Umieśćcie także link w podpisie, jeżeli macie miejsce
jakby co podaję gotowy kod do wklejenia do podpisu - wstawić to pomiędzy nawiasy kwadratowe
*url=http://tiny.pl/zd7w]Market Budowlany KUP, SPRZEDAJ, ZAMIEŃ[/url*

----------


## Piwo

Chciałbym dodać do listy firmę:
  "Profit" S.C. Anna Mikołajewska Marcin Drzycimski 
z ul. Niecała 14 w Poznaniu.

Uwagi mam głównie do montażu dokonanego przez pana Marcina i jego ekipę:
- nieterminowi (ciągłe przekładanie montażu okien)
- niedokładni (uszkodzenia przy montażu, nieprzetestowane rolety elektryczne, )
- przez telefon obiecują wiele, ale potem temat się urywa (np. wycena na bramę garażową - kilka razy potwierdzano mi przygotowanie oferty ale nigdy jej nie otrzymałem)
- montaż okien był 26 lutego a do dziś nie został zakończony (29 kwietnia)
- nachalnie nalegano na wpłacenie za montaż przed zakończeniem prac - kiedy uległem i zapłaciłem (po wpisaniu do protokołu odbioru czego jeszcze nie zrobiono) - zapadła cisza i teraz ja wydzwaniam w sprawie: jednej listwy i dwóch klamek !
- kilka razy informowałem na jakim poziomie chcę mieć zamontowane drzwi tarasowe - przytakiwano i potwierdzano, że tak będzie - koniec końców obniżone są o 1,5 cm przez co będę miał więcej roboty podczas kładzenia styropianu na podłogach (zamówiłem już wcześniej inne wymiary płyt)

Na całej sprawie straciłem trochę nerwów i kilka dni urlopu... 

NIE POLECAM

----------


## -Andrzej-

> Uwielbiam osoby, które mają 1 post i to od razu na "czarnej liście". Rozumiem, że z powodu kryzysu straciłeś tam pracę tak?


A ja uwielbiam tak uwielbiających. Zanim zajrzycie kiedyś na Mickiewicza proszę o wcześniejsze obejrzenie kilku zdjęć (od 1 do 23).  

http://oknotest.pl/1/bledy_montazu_o...cv_zdjecia.php

Z wyrazami uwielbienia trzeba ostrożniej, być może.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## tomkrzysiek

Przestrzegam przed usługami firmy *Moz Bud z Mosiny (Zbigniew Orzechowski)* wyjątkowo niechlujna ekipa budowlana , do tego pijaki straszne !!!
U mnie stawiali dom w stanie surowym i nerwy przy nich stracic można , jak ich wywaliłem pod koniec budowy , dopiero mogłem spokojnie zasnąć   :ohmy:  
Dbają tylko o pracę w dniu wypłaty kolejnej transzy (to był mój błąd że sie zgodzłem na takie rozliczanie- żaden etap nie zakończony...)
Dochodziło do sytuacji że musiałem jechać 20 km do hurtowni po plastyfikator bo im się nie chciało podjechac 1 km do hurtowni , a takie niespodzianki nie były żadkością  :ohmy:   :cry:   Mam nadzieję że nikomu juz nerwów nie zszarpią...

----------


## qbota

Uwaga. Ostrzegam przed firmą TIMEX Tomasz Budniak z Pobiedzisk. Ilość i powaga wpadek na których tą firmę przyłapałem jest tak wielka, a podejście do klienta tak nieuczciwe, że absolutnie wszystkim odradzam jakichkolwiek kontaktów z tą firmą i tym człowiekiem.

Oto kilka przykładów:
- ławy fundamentowe: próbowano wykonać zbrojenie z prętów o średnicy 12mm zamiast 16mm, wykonano za płytki i za wąski wykop, próbowano użyć za dużych strzemion – wbijały się w ściany wykopu!
- zaprawa której próbowano użyć do murowania bloczków fundamentowych była chyba po prostu błotem.
- piasek do wypełniania fundamentu nie był ubijany warstwowo w wyniku czego po czasie osiadł i posadzki podłogi parteru wiszą aktualnie w powietrzu.
- ściany nośne: dokładnie widać w których momentach murowania ekipa była względnie trzeźwa, potężna ilość odpadów, brak narzędzi do cięcia porothermu.
- nadproża: próbowano zbroić dwumetrowe nadproże o przekroju 25x40 JEDNYM prętem 4mm (bo tylko taki był na budowie – projekt przewiduje tam 6 prętów 16mm). Nadproża łukowate z wyniku za słabego szalowania mają zamiast łuku, linię „bałwanków”.
- kominy: kanały wentylacyjne połączone przy podstawie, wyczystki kominów spalinowych w innych miejscach niż ustalono
- wieniec pod murłatę: Panowie nie słyszeli o wadze wodnej – różnica poziomów 5cm.
- kanalizacja: nie przeprowadzono rur kanalizacyjnych pod tarasem, taras wypełniono gruzem i zalano betonem w tym częściowo B20 pozostałym z lania stropów. Dwa dni kucia.
- wentylacja: tą rurę przeprowadzono ale zapomnieli wsadzić kolana, a więc konieczność rozkuwania kolejnych kilku metrów tarasu.
- schody wykonane niezgodnie w projektem i ustaleniami. Górny bieg zaczyna się 5 cm niżej. Nie zostały wykonane z betonu przemysłowego.
- podczas prac zniszczono choinki w ogrodzie, wyrwano i zgięto jeden z słupków płotu – było to wynikiem wyłącznie niezdarności operatora podnośnika (NIE braku miejsca!). Oczywiście żadnego przepraszam lub chęci naprawy szkód.

Sposób pracy Pana Tomka jest następujący: w poniedziałek rozmowa na budowie: komin ma mieć przy podstawie 120cm czyli zgodnie z rysunkiem. Środa: komin ma 100cm. Tłumaczenie: no jak, przecież miało być 100! Rysunek? Jaki rysunek? Pan mi przekazywał?
I tak w kółko non stop. Literalnie jak w kabarecie: „Będzie Pan zadowolony”. Pan zadowolony nie jest.

Stan na dzień dzisiejszy jest taki, że mam nieskończone kominy, dodatkowe koszty związane z poprawianiem po firmie Pana Tomasza Budniaka. Pan Budniak od ponad miesiąca nie odbiera ode mnie telefonu, nie reaguje na prośby oddzwonienia przekazywane przez innych, a gdy dzwonię z innego numeru po prostu się rozłącza. Ponieważ zostało złamanych wiele postanowień umowy dlatego zamierzam oddać sprawę do sądu.

Gdyby ktoś miał ochotę poznać więcej szczegółów lub zweryfikować te informacje proszę o kontakt mailowy: [email protected]

----------


## MAX35

> Uwielbiam osoby, które mają 1 post i to od razu na "czarnej liście". 
> 
> Rozumiem, że z powodu kryzysu straciłeś tam pracę tak?


Nie masz racji, ja tez jestem taka osoba ktora na co dzien nie korzysta z tego forum, ale chce takze opisac i przestrzegac innych przed pewna firma ogrodnicza z Poznania. Mieszkam juz ponad 2 lata w swoim domku, ogrod caly czas w trakcie wykonywania. Wiem ze takie forum istnieje i dlatego opisze sytuacje tej super firmy ogrodniczej, aby ludzi ostrzec przed piekna strona internetowa i na tym sie konczy. Reszta to papraniana, a nie robota! 
Pozdrawiam
MAX35

----------


## Gosc_gość

> Napisał kenji
> 
> Uwielbiam osoby, które mają 1 post i to od razu na "czarnej liście". 
> 
> Rozumiem, że z powodu kryzysu straciłeś tam pracę tak?
> 
> 
> Nie masz racji, ja tez jestem taka osoba ktora na co dzien nie korzysta z tego forum, ale chce takze opisac i przestrzegac innych przed pewna firma ogrodnicza z Poznania. Mieszkam juz ponad 2 lata w swoim domku, ogrod caly czas w trakcie wykonywania. Wiem ze takie forum istnieje i dlatego opisze sytuacje tej super firmy ogrodniczej, aby ludzi ostrzec przed piekna strona internetowa i na tym sie konczy. Reszta to papraniana, a nie robota! 
> Pozdrawiam
> MAX35


Ja jednak przyznam rację koledze *kenji*, bo takie opinie forumowicza z 1 postem trzeba brać przez gęste sitko, bo to może być konkurencja opisywanej firmy w tym wątku lub w innych wątkach może być pracownik/właściciel tej firmy polecając swoje usługi podszywając się pod ich klienta niby zadowolonego z ich usług.   :Roll:

----------


## MAX35

> Napisał MAX35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kenji
> 
> ...


Oczywiscie, ale tak jak napisalem sa rozne sprawy i taka mozliwosc tez trzeba brac pod uwage, dlatego wtracilem sie delikatnie do tego watku bo moj jest podobny. Zreszta jak bym budowal drugi dom to wzialbym tylko jedna ekipe od A do Z, a nie kilkanascie i tylko pare bez uwag, wiekszosc nawet zpolecenia to prawie fachowcy.

----------


## Bliżniątrodzice

ro ja ODRADZAM firm POZBUD- okna drogie, ale mieli takie suwanki tarasowe...chciałam zamówić 2szt w sumie bagatela prawie 20tys zł...potraktowali mnie jak gówniarę, która przychodzi kupic cukierka za 3grosze...baba stala nade mna i chciała wcisnąć jakiś inny kolor rolet zewnętrznych waląc w kolornik jak stara nauczycielka w elementarz, a jak powiedziałam,że w takim razie rezygnuję i zamówię gdzie indziej zupełnie nikt sie mną nie zainteresował,żeby zachęcić po prostu totalna olewka wręcz odczułam to jako sytuację dla mnie mocno poniżającą...masakra  :sad:  okna mamy od Jezierskiego- sporo tańsze...

----------


## Zakrzewianka

POZBUD:

Okna piękne, ale niestety coś troszkę po drodze sie zgubiło...

Brama drewniana rozszczepiła się w miejscu mocowania uchwytu,
Pomimo nalegań, licznych pism oraz interwencji Rzecznika Konsumentów firma po prostu mnie zlekceważyła.

Bardzo niekompetentna obsługa. U nas montaż okien trwał ponad miesiąc, a bramy garażowej nie zakończył się do dziś   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## tel-net

... przestrzegam wszystkich przed

ekipą z Lubawy Pana Jerzy Lodowski .

Ekipa porzuciła budowę. Widocznie stwierdzili że nie podołają budowie , przeciągali z kontaktem. Inne ekipa by lała już 2 strop .Stosują partyzanckie metody wobec inwestora. Aby odzyskać projekt musiałem wezwać policję . A i tak wiadomo że nie zabierze im siłą więc mogli spisać notatkę tylko. Aby odzyskać projekt trzeba będzie iść do sądu.....poprostu PRL . Uważajcie , sprawdzajcie ekipy i zabezpieczajcie się umowami. Jestem na etapie szukania nowej ekipy.

----------


## Gosc_gość

> ... przestrzegam wszystkich przed
> 
> ekipą z Lubawy Pana Jerzy Lodowski .
> 
> Ekipa porzuciła budowę. Widocznie stwierdzili że nie podołają budowie , przeciągali z kontaktem. Inne ekipa by lała już 2 strop .Stosują partyzanckie metody wobec inwestora. Aby odzyskać projekt musiałem wezwać policję . A i tak wiadomo że nie zabierze im siłą więc mogli spisać notatkę tylko. Aby odzyskać projekt trzeba będzie iść do sądu.....poprostu PRL . Uważajcie , sprawdzajcie ekipy i zabezpieczajcie się umowami. Jestem na etapie szukania nowej ekipy.


Chciałem zwrócić uwagę, że Lubawa i tym bardziej Olsztyn to nie jest region Wielkoloplska   :Lol:  
Zwracam uwagę, że to jest *CZARNA LISTA NIESOLIDNYCH - WIELKOPOLSKA*  :Wink2:  
Poszukaj wątku w swoim regionie, a jak takiego nie ma to może warto taki u Was założyć i go rozpropagować.
Tak samo jak warto założyć *BIAŁA LISTA SOLIDNYCH - "Wasz Region"*

----------


## tel-net

dziękuję za podpowiedz

pozdrawiam

----------


## AgnieszkaS

FIRMA, KTÓRĄ NALEŻY OMIJAĆ SZEROKIM ŁUKIEM: 

  [b] IW - MET Matuszczak 
   ul.Polna 4 Pniewy 

NIETERMINOWI . I NIE ODDAJĄ PIENIĘDZY ZA ODEBRANE ZWROTY !!!!Jeśli komuś zależy na czasie to żadnych interesów z tą firmą nie należy robić.

----------


## duszka1

Witam Ja także ostrzegam wszystkich przed firmą  B.K. Bud S.C z siedzibą Krzyżówki 10A Koźminek.U mnie podobna  sytuacja krzywe ,nie wykończone ściany,fałdy na ścianach na łączeniach belek betonowych z murem nie położyli  siatki przez co pękają nam tynki(pomimo że mąż kupił i przywiózł im siatkę),źle obsadzony kątownik w dużym salonowym oknie łukowym(okno po prostu do końca się nie otwierało),a w pozostałych oknach, siatka  narożnika wystaje poza tynk,nie do tynkowane przy suficie,a przy podłodze tzw.kołyska i dziury które nawet posadzka nie przykryła.Kilkanaście razy dzwoniliśmy do właściciela tej firmy,aby to poprawiono bez skutku,a teraz po prostu nie odbiera i czuje się bez karny

----------


## Rezi

> Napisał kenji
> 
> Uwielbiam osoby, które mają 1 post i to od razu na "czarnej liście". 
> 
> Rozumiem, że z powodu kryzysu straciłeś tam pracę tak?
> 
> 
> Nie masz racji, ja tez jestem taka osoba ktora na co dzien nie korzysta z tego forum, ale chce takze opisac i przestrzegac innych przed pewna firma ogrodnicza z Poznania. Mieszkam juz ponad 2 lata w swoim domku, ogrod caly czas w trakcie wykonywania. Wiem ze takie forum istnieje i dlatego opisze sytuacje tej super firmy ogrodniczej, aby ludzi ostrzec przed piekna strona internetowa i na tym sie konczy. Reszta to papraniana, a nie robota! 
> Pozdrawiam
> MAX35


a jaka to firma ?

----------


## zbigmor

> *CD. FIRMY REKUPERATORY*
> *Firma przysłała mi pismo z jakiegoś biura doradczego, że mam zaprzestać pisania na Forum ,bo im to niszczy wizerunek   Daje to do myślenia - prawda?*
> *No to uwaga : bywa, że klient ma pojęcie o polskim prawie i tak się składa, że mamy wolny rynek i tak się składa, że Pan Kosowski miał klienta "gdzieś" i mnie olał, a teraz martwi się o wizerunek?!!!!!!!!!!
> Otóż napisałam prawdę i jako klien**t mam prawo napisać - o ile jest to prawda - co mi się w obsłudze firmy nie podoba.* 
> Firma Rekuperatory sp. z o.o., na którą - mimo nacisków personelu Pana Kosowskiego i firmy Rekuperatory - nie przeniosłam moich wierzytelności, posiada kapitał zakładowy wysokości 62 000 zł, a moja inwestycja kosztowała 31 000 zł! Czyli kapitał firmy "żaden" i wiarygodność dla mnie żadna - nowa firma z małą kasą. Wszystkie inwestycje Rekuperatory realizują za pieniądze klienta - ponoszą zerowe finansowe ryzyko, bo zawsze należy przedpłacić! nim przystąpią do pracy. Tylko ostatnia transza w mojej umowie (5000 zł) była zabezpieczona zapisem, że zapłacę po instalacji Rekuperatora.*
> Zamiast obsłużyc mnie należycie i dotrzymać terminów i umów firma postanowiła mnie straszyć kancelariami i firmami windykacyjnymi! Jak ktoś lubi takie przygody, to może sobie ich nająć. Zastanawiam się jak krótkowzroczny jest właściciel tej firmy.
> Zdaję sobie sprawę, że to nie sklep z bułkami i klient raz obsłużony juz do nich nie wraca, więc pozostaje nam ostrzegać się wzajemnie na Forum! Do czego moi drodzy jak najbardziej mamy prawo!*
> ps. Po mojej stronie stanął Rzecznik Praw Konsumentów



A co to daje do myślenia? Byłbym ostrożny bo:
Szantaż - to przestępstwo przeciwko wolności, polegające na próbie zmuszenia osoby do określonego działania lub zaniechania pod groźbą bezprawną zastosowania przemocy lub ujawnienia pewnych, częściowo lub w pełni prawdziwych informacji, których ujawnienie byłoby w opinii szantażującego dużą dolegliwością dla ofiary. Według polskiego prawa karnego *na definicję* *groźby bezprawnej składa się między innymi groźba rozgłoszenia wiadomości uwłaczającej czci zagrożonego lub osoby jemu najbliższej, przy czym nie jest ważne czy sama "wiadomość" jest prawdziwa czy nie.*

Ale generalnie ideę opisywania faktów na forum popieram, choć często trzeba cedzić informacje mając je tylko od jednej strony.

----------


## pkm

Widzę, że zlew na obsługe klienta w *POZ budzie* to rzecz codzienna, miałem dokładnie takie same odczucia,jak poprzedniczka obsługa w punkcie obsługi w Luboniu, nie przystaje poprostu do czasów w których żyjemy, mozna sie poczuć jak w skeczu Laskowika i Smolenia ,,Z tyłu sklepu warzywnego"  :Wink2:  
Na koniec ,,dojrzała" Pani powiedziała mi że jak mi sie nie podoba to mogę sobie pójść do konkurencji...(pierwszy raz spotkałem się aby ktoś odsyłał mnie do konkurencji  :ohmy:  )no i poszedłem zamawiałem okna na cały dom prawie 30.000 a konkurencji na Poznańskim rynku sporo.
Może kierownictwo powinno przemyśleć kogo zatrudniaja w punkcie handlowym??

----------


## K74

SOLID chyba nie cieszy się zbyt dobrą opinią wśród użytkowników. Ja jeszcze do niedawna nie miałam zbyt dużych zastrzeżeń do ich pracy (w trakcie budowy zetknęłam się z firmami gorszymi), ale teraz nóż mi się w kieszeni otwiera na samą myśl o tych partaczach. Zainstalowali nam system alarmowy dwa lata temu. Dom był w stanie surowym, więc nie było możliwości zainstalowania wszystkich urządzeń (manipulatorów, czujek, itp.), tylko te niezbędne. W protokole powykonawczym wpisali rzeczy, które nie zostały zamontowane i mieli dokończyć montaż po wykończeniu budynku. Fakturkę dostałam oczywiście za całość prac (i uregulowałam w terminie). Teraz chciałam, żeby dokończyli montaż.  Okazało się, że owszem, ale będę musiała znowu zapłacić (50 zł za każdą roboczogodzinę   :Evil:  ). Oczywiście nie przyjmują do wiadomości faktu, że ja już zapłaciłam (chociaż praca nie była wykonana do końca) i drugi raz za to samo płacić nie będę. Tym bardziej, że przysłali mi jakiś kompletnych ignorantów, którzy przez 3 godziny nie potrafili odgadnąć do czego służy który kabel. Na koniec tak nam zaprogamowali centralę, że następnego dnia nie mogliśmy wyjść z domu   :Evil:  , żeby nie wzbudzić alarmu. Obrazili się na mnie kiedy powiedziałam, że nie podpiszę protokołu odbioru, w którym jest napisane, że wszystkie urządzenia działają poprawnie (gdy tymczasem część leży nie rozpakowana w pudełkach, bo panowie nie portafili ich podłączyć   :Evil:  ). Na moje uwagi, że system nie działa tak, jak powinien, panowie odpowiedzieli, że trudno, i że już się spakowali, i już nie będą narzędzi wyciągać, bo muszą iść na kolejny montaż  :ohmy:  .

----------


## Rezi

> Zainstalowali nam system alarmowy dwa lata temu.





> W protokole powykonawczym wpisali rzeczy, które nie zostały zamontowane i mieli dokończyć montaż po wykończeniu budynku.





> Fakturkę dostałam oczywiście za całość prac (i uregulowałam w terminie).


błędy w postępowaniu powyżej, tylko nie rozumiem dlaczego za brak swojej roztropności obwiniasz inne firmy

----------


## K74

Obwiniam firmę, bo nie trzyma się zawartych w protokole odbioru postanowień. Pod którymi obie strony (ja i oni) się podpisały.

----------


## adamso

Przestrzegam wszystkich przed firmą K&S Sławomir Łukaszewski z Poznania.

Właściciel reklamuje się na tym forum pod nickiem "poznaniak36" a na innych forach budowlanych widziałem go jako "Slawek36"

Firma ta właśnie uciekła z mojej budowy, nie oddając mi nawet kluczy od budowy, dostałem sms ze zostawia je na budowie.. Co także świadczy o ich poziomie. Zabrakło odwagi. Ale do rzeczy.
Uciekli z budowy gdyż ich umiejętności nie są wystarczające do wybudowania prostego domku.
Etap fundamentów i ścian z trudem przebrnęli (choć ściany juz znacznie gorzej) ale gdy doszło do szalowania nadproży to się okazało że ci "fachowcy" nie wiedzą jak sie za to zabrać    :big grin:   co było juz dla mnie bardzo zastanawiające (zawodowo na codzień jestem osobą związaną z budownictwem i takiego czegoś nie widziałem).
Gdy doszło do układania stropu Teriva całkiem się pogrążyli i narobili takich błędów, które jednoznacznie pokazały że nie mają pojęcia o szalowaniu. Np. belka stropowa została podparta włożoną na sucho cegłą w miejscu kanału wentylacyjnego - czyli jak łatwo sobie wyobrazić wisiała w powietrzu. Nie potrafią nawet stemplować belek - belka ponad 6 m została podstemplowana tylko w środku szerokości   :Confused:  , oparcie na murze również tragedia, a wykonanie prostego wieńca, chyba całkiem przerosło ich możliwości. 
Jak zobaczyli że sobie nie poradzą to nastała cisza, telefonu już właściciel nie odbierał ode mnie, zero kontaktu, choć ustalił już ze mną termin betonowania stropu (wcześniej już 3 razy zmieniany i przekładany bo nie dali rady albo ich nie było na budowie). 
Jednym słowem ODRADZAM jakiekolwiek interesy z tą firmą, gdyż sie poprostu nie znają na robocie (robią błedy nawet w wiązaniu cegieł),  a do tego właściciel jest arogancki i sprawia wrażenie jakby za karę znalazł sie na budowie. Dla zainteresowanych mam fotki jak wygląda jego praca i jacy z nich fachowcy  :smile:  oraz jak wygląda teren budowy po tym jak uciekli (krótko: zero szanowania materiałów inwestora i zero sprzątania na budowie).
Byłem pierwszą osobą u kogo rozpoczęli budowę w tym roku (a może i w życiu  ) i jako królik doświadczalny mogę z czystym sumieniem ostrzec przed nimi tych którzy jeszcze tego nie zrobili,  a jeśli zrobili to radze poszukać kogoś innego a nim podziękować żeby uniknąć problemów w przyszłości.
Oprócz braku umiejętności technicznych dochodzą jeszcze problemy ze słownością i terminowością u tego pana. Umawia się, daję wręcz słowo, że  2 góra 3 dni nie bedzie go na budowie, a znika na 3 tygodnie bez słowa,nie wykazując przy tym żadnego kontaktu. Termin został przekroczony już o miesiąc a do końca budowy jeszcze masa roboty. Może taką ma strategie, że podpisując umowę drożej wycenia roboty na początku do wykonania bo potem liczy sie że będzie musiał zrezygnować z powodu braku umiejętności (choć w jego pojęciu uznaję on sie za wielkiego fachowca   :Lol:  ) 
Cieszę  że rozwiązałem z nim umowę, gdyż nie spałbym spokojnie pod jego stropem, zresztą nie zostałby on odebrany przez kierownika. Teraz jeśli nie będzie chciał się rozliczyć z kar i narobionych przez siebie strat, spotkamy sie w sądzie. Mam na to czas i na  szczęscie przygotowane niezbite dowody   :big grin:  
Acha bym zapomniał reklamują się że budowa z nimi to sama przyjemność i spokój dla inwestora na budowie. Oczywiście jest to kolejna ściema, gdyż dobra gadka kończy sie krótko po podpisaniu umowy. Ja mam teraz spokój że ich juz nie ma na mojej budowie  :smile:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## fidziu

Uwaga na architekta:

Mariusz Frątczak - studio M.F. z poznania. Facet wogule nie czai tego co robi naraził nas na przeróbki i dodatkowe koszta.

szegóły w moim dzienniku budowy.

----------


## dawid3

A ja i moi znajomi jesteśmy BARDZO ZAdowoleni z tynków i posadzek firma świetnie robi tynki z tego co wiem to mają kilka ekip i mogą się nie wyrabiać ,Jak ktoś z pod łodzi mogę zademonstrować ich prace.
A tak naprawdę to nie wiem czy to konkuręcja zle nie piszę .
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## DOMY8

Uwaga Murtom z Poznania Tomasz Pastwa nie placi podwykonawca.Sprawa w toku>Nie wiem Dlaczego sa usuwane posty na temat MURTOM-u

----------


## yarpenowski

> A tak naprawdę to nie wiem czy to konkuręcja zle nie piszę .


A ja tak naprawdę nie wiem czy to nie pisze właściciel ...

----------


## redhot

Dokładnie ja tez myślę,że dawid3 to właściciel,chce pokazać się w dobrym świetle,ale fakty są inne(wpisy powyżej mówią same za siebie)
 Przyglądam się tej sprawie i zastanawiam  ile osób jeszcze ta firma oszuka i zniszczy ściany?

----------


## DOMY8

> Uwaga Murtom z Poznania Tomasz Pastwa nie placi podwykonawca.Sprawa w toku>Nie wiem Dlaczego sa usuwane posty na temat MURTOM-u

----------


## praca.zabierzow

Znam ze swojego podworka sprawe gdzie czlowiek ostrzegal przed jedna z "firm" piwniczno - podwórkowo - garażowych i kiedy tylko właściciel się dowiedział dokonał wpisu jako pracownik.... oczywiście wychwalajac, ze tak zle to bylo kiedys, ci ludzie zostali wurzuceni a teraz to juz jest super wspaniale....

tyle, ze w tym samym czasie pracowalem w tej firmie (na szczescie jako elektryk) ale z czterech robot ktore widzialem na nadzorze zadnej bym nie puscil...

Małe rozumki mają niektórzy "panowie" budowlańcy...

----------


## Darek_115

czy jeszcze temat Pana interesuje?
Mam podobne doświadczenia.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## DOMY8

> Napisał DOMY8
> 
> Uwaga Murtom z Poznania Tomasz Pastwa nie placi podwykonawca.Sprawa w toku>Nie wiem Dlaczego sa usuwane posty na temat MURTOM-u

----------


## Amos

jak najbardziej. Miałe szczere chęci dalej opisać swoją mało przyjemną przygodę ze współpracą z Tą Firmą ale w związku z tym, że w pewnym momencie podziękowałem za współpracę to musiałem ciężko pracować aby zakończyć budowę domu co można stwierdzić, że prawie nastąpiło i jestem u mety. Niestety kuchy, które ta Firma i ten Pan mi zrobił pozostaną na zawsze w moim domu i pozostawią uraz do tego typu Firm do końca życia. 

Dlatego zachęcam osoby, które mają czas na podzielenie się swoimi doświadczeniami we współpracy z tą Firmą aby z jednej strony ostrzec potencjalne ofiary a z drugiej eliminować nierzetelne firmy z naszego rynku budowlanego. Niestety zdrowia i stresu jaki przeszedłem z powodu tej Firmy nikt mi nie zwróci a życie jest zbyt krótkie aby go marnować z powodu takiej Firmy. 
Z drugiej strony służę radą i pomocą jeżeli oczywiście będę mógł pomóc.

Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## DOMY8

> Napisał DOMY8
> 
> Uwaga Murtom z Poznania Tomasz Pastwa nie placi podwykonawca.Sprawa w toku>Nie wiem Dlaczego sa usuwane posty na temat MURTOM-u

----------


## DOMY8

> Napisał DOMY8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał DOMY8
> 
> Uwaga Murtom z Poznania Tomasz Pastwa nie placi podwykonawca.Sprawa w toku>Nie wiem Dlaczego sa usuwane posty na temat MURTOM-u

----------


## DOMY8

> Napisał DOMY8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał DOMY8
> 
> Uwaga Murtom z Poznania Tomasz Pastwa nie placi podwykonawca.Sprawa w toku>Nie wiem Dlaczego sa usuwane posty na temat MURTOM-u

----------


## darek-poznan

Ostrzegam przed "firmą" Usługi remontowo budowlane
*Maciej Piotrowski*
stwarzają wrażenie znających =się na budownictwie-nie przestrzegaja terminów, nie pojawiają sie na odbiorach twierdząc , że dobrze wykonali robotę.
Skutek:
kierownik budowy stwierdził:
-niedbalstwo
-wykonane gładzie powinno sie prawie w całości poprawić, a Maciej Piotrowski uważa, jak dostał juz pieniądze-znaczy robota wykonana i nie potrzebne są poprawki- sprawa najprawdopodobniej trafi na wokandę
Pracuja w okolicach Poznania

----------


## AgnieszkaS

Dopisuję kolejnego fachowac od siedmiu boleści 

DEKARZ WŁADYSLAW CZACHOR POZNAŃ - GOLĘCZEWO 

Miał zrobić od nowa opierzenie na kominie, który zaciekał po deszczu - spierdolił robotę. Opierzenie w jego wykonaniu to tragedia. I jeszcze twierdziłże wykonał solidnie i estetycznie Szkoda słów.

----------


## Darek_115

Dziękuję za odpowiedź. Jednakże wolałbym porozmawiać na początku poza szerokim forum, tak aby nie odkrywać się publicznie z sytuacją, która jest nazwijmy to "rozwojowa".
Czy byłby Pan tak łaskaw podać numer telefonu kontaktowego? Może być przesłany na emaila [email protected]

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mario2009

Witam

ja tez należe do grona osób które nie poleciłyby usług ww firmy nawet najgorszemu wrogowi.
Sensownie jest do czasu rozpoczęcia budowy.
Piszę żeby dotrzeć do innych niezadowolonych z usług budowlanych Tomasza Jendrysiaka. Niestety na formum nie widzę takich ogłoszeń. Może podeślesz mi jakies namiary.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Amos

nie wiem jak to się stało ale najwyraźniej Pana wiadomość do mnie nie dotarła dlatego nie odpowiedziałem a z racji kończenia budowy również jestem wykończony fizycznie jak i psychicznie. Odpowiem do Pana mailowo i służę pomocą.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Amos

Ja również nie polecam. U mnie budował Grzegorz Jędrysiak. To ta sama Firma. Bracia sobie przekazują co jakiś czas Firmę. Łatwiej manipulować klientami.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## angelomike76

Korzystając z forum chciałbym jako  jeden z pierwszych (mam wrażenie) odpowiedzieć na zarzuty swojego klienta ( szczególnie, że tego typu wpis jest pierwszym w naszej karierze) a ocenę zostawię czytającym.
Chciałbym zaznaczyć, że nie mam nic przeciwko ( a wręcz sam jestem zainteresowany jako osoba budująca dom) istnieniem tego forum z oceną dostawców i usługodawców. Ale od początku....

- nieterminowy montaż: umowa została popisana 5 stycznia 2009r., a w niej termin montażu określony w tygodniu miedzy 9-14 marca br. ( ciekawe opóźnienie) biorąc pod uwagę termin  rzeczywiście wykonanej usługi w dniu 26 lutego 2009r.

- uszkodzone wyroby: wszystkie uszkodzenia wyrobów powstały w transporcie ( a nie podczas montażu - tu się Pan mocno minął z prawdą)  o czym klient był powiadomiony ( zrobiłem to osobiście przed montażem pokazując klientowi palcem konkretne uszkodzenia) - dodam tylko, że do 12 marca 2009r. wszystkie uszkodzone elementy zostały bezpłatnie i bez angażowania klienta (nie powstał nawet protokół z tego zdarzenia ) wymienione na nowe. ( czyli nadal przed planowanym w umowie zakończeniem terminu montażu)

- dnia 29 grudnia 2008 r. została klientowi przedstawiona oferta cenowa na wykonanie montażu bramy garażowej, której następstwem miał być telefon klienta z informacją o ile uda mu się otwór bramy garażowej zmniejszyć aby cena wyrobu była niższa. ( do dzisiaj, tj.9 lipca, nie udało nam się takiej informacji otrzymać) Dysponuję ofertą oraz mailem wysłanym do klienta. (do weryfikacji)

- nasze "nachalne" naleganie o uregulowanie kwoty za montaż wyrobów miało miejsce około 16 marca 2009 roku czyli 5 dni po usunięciu wszystkich uszkodzeń wyrobów i przeszło 20 po montażu samych okien ( chyba zacznę bić się w pierś - proponuje wybrać się do Voxu czy Progresu i otrzymać usługę nie płacąc za nią z góry) 

- brakujące dwa elementy: 2 klamki i listwa aluminiowa do niskiego progu balkonowego, tu zgadzam się z klientem, oba elementy dotarły z opóźnieniem tyle tylko, że klient stwierdził różnicę w długości listew (około 7mm) w dwóch sąsiadujących ze sobą balkonach podczas naszego serwisu w marcu i w kwietniu sprawa została zamknięta. 

- jestem zaskoczony nieco informacją o tym, że klient musiał zmieniać styropian na posadzkach, szczególnie, że okna balkonowe zostały osadzone na wcześniej przygotowanej przez klienta podmurówce a co więcej, zastosowane przez nas rozwiązanie umożliwia tolerancje w wykonaniu posadzki do 4,5 cm 

A teraz kilka moich refleksji na temat współpracy z klientem:

- umowa ze względu na problemy finansowe ( z bankiem) klienta była dzielona na dwie części z miesięcznym odstępem a montaż miał obejmować całość zamówień w tym samym czasie,
- na montażu okazało się, że klient mimo umowy nie przygotował otworów okiennych, nie muszę chyba pisać ile bezczynnie czekaliśmy na zorganizowanie samochodu, zakup i przywiezienie materiału i podmurowanie ścianek,
- klient miał też przygotować otwór do okna trójkątnego, którego również nie dało się zamontować w przewidzianym czasie...
- na budowie nie było wejścia na piętro budynku ( największe okno na piętrze miało 2800mm szerokości) co nie ułatwia pracy

Reasumując nie mam w zwyczaju wybielać swojej firmy w relacjach 
z klientami, zdarzają się nam potknięcia, czasami uszkodzenia szczególnie w transporcie, (okna jadą 500 km) niekiedy klient sam nie ma budowy  przygotowanej do prac montażowych. Szkoda tylko, że Pan Przemysław P...............i nie miał odwagi podpisać się swoim nazwiskiem pod uwagami skierowanymi na temat firmy, której usług nie poleca.

Może osoby prowadzące firmy świadczące usługi powinny również założyć swoje forum i wpisywać klientów, których nie warto obsługiwać ... Poddaje pod rozwagę.


Pozdrawiam 
Marcin Drzycimski 





Chciałbym dodać do listy firmę:
  "Profit" S.C. Anna Mikołajewska Marcin Drzycimski 
z ul. Niecała 14 w Poznaniu.

Uwagi mam głównie do montażu dokonanego przez pana Marcina i jego ekipę:
- nieterminowi (ciągłe przekładanie montażu okien)
- niedokładni (uszkodzenia przy montażu, nieprzetestowane rolety elektryczne, )
- przez telefon obiecują wiele, ale potem temat się urywa (np. wycena na bramę garażową - kilka razy potwierdzano mi przygotowanie oferty ale nigdy jej nie otrzymałem)
- montaż okien był 26 lutego a do dziś nie został zakończony (29 kwietnia)
- nachalnie nalegano na wpłacenie za montaż przed zakończeniem prac - kiedy uległem i zapłaciłem (po wpisaniu do protokołu odbioru czego jeszcze nie zrobiono) - zapadła cisza i teraz ja wydzwaniam w sprawie: jednej listwy i dwóch klamek !
- kilka razy informowałem na jakim poziomie chcę mieć zamontowane drzwi tarasowe - przytakiwano i potwierdzano, że tak będzie - koniec końców obniżone są o 1,5 cm przez co będę miał więcej roboty podczas kładzenia styropianu na podłogach (zamówiłem już wcześniej inne wymiary płyt)

Na całej sprawie straciłem trochę nerwów i kilka dni urlopu... 

NIE POLECAM[/quote]

----------


## Rezi

> Szkoda tylko, że Pan Przemysław P........ nie miał odwagi podpisać się swoim nazwiskiem pod uwagami skierowanymi na temat firmy, której usług nie poleca.
> 
> Może osoby prowadzące firmy świadczące usługi powinny również założyć swoje forum i wpisywać klientów, których nie warto obsługiwać ... Poddaje pod rozwagę.


*po pierwsze* 
Pana klienta chroni ustawa o ochronie danych osobowych, Pana nie z racji działalności gospodarczej prowadzonej z wpisu do ewidencji.
Proponuję usunąć nazwisko 

*po drugie*
nie wiem do czego się odnosi Pana post .... ale może głupi jestem

----------


## angelomike76

Ma Pan rację o ochronie praw konsumenckich, niemniej ja jestem za wprowadzeniem zwyczaju, gdzie osoby zabierające głos w dyskusji, szczególnie kiedy nie ma ona charakteru Boguchwalczego, nie były anonimowe. Zdaje sobie sprawę, że bardzo łatwo jest komuś przypiąć łatkę szczególnie funkcjonując pod nic nie mówiącym nickiem.
Moją intencją w poprzednim wpisie było aby użytkownicy forum zastanowili się o czym piszą np. ja mam fatalne doświadczenia z wykonawcami więźby dachowej po których radosnej działalności rozbierałem dach i poniosłem całkiem poważne koszty. ( oczywiście firma wykonująca nie poczuwała się naprawy o pokryciu kosztów nie wspomnę)
W tej sytuacji mam również żal do kierownika budowy wizytującego budowę, który zniknął na miesiąc ( nie odbierał telefonów i pojawił się na budowie) kiedy poprosiłem o konsultacje rzeczoznawcę. 
Dla mnie to jest powód uzasadniający wpis Wykonawcę jako "niedoskonałego" a kierownika jako niegodnego polecenia.

P.S. Wycofam dane klienta, może sam zdecyduje się na publiczną i jawną dyskusję.
 [/b]

----------


## Rezi

nie odnoszę się do praw konsumenckich a do ustawy o ochronie danych osobowych wg której złamał Pan prawo podając imię i nazwisko osoby prywatnej

----------


## rocky0973

Zobaczyłem na tym Forum firme z projektami, adaptacjami itp Dom Projekt z ulicy Kwiatowej. Zgadzam się z wpisami - nie polecam. Archaizm, obawa przed zmianami w projekcie, brak zainteresowania klientem. Generalnie - nie wiem jak takie firmy utrzymuja sie jeszcze na rynku ...

----------


## Rezi

*Jerzy Lodowski*
Proszę o usunięcie z postu danych osoby fizycznej , w tej postaci łamie Pan ustawę o ochronie danych osobowych.

----------


## Jerzy Lodowski

> *Jerzy Lodowski*
> Proszę o usunięcie z postu danych osoby fizycznej , w tej postaci łamie Pan ustawę o ochronie danych osobowych.


Przepraszam i dziękuje za poinformowanie .

----------


## Rodzinnebudowanie

Rezi napisał: 
Jerzy Lodowski 
Proszę o usunięcie z postu danych osoby fizycznej , w tej postaci łamie Pan ustawę o ochronie danych osobowych. 

tel-net napisał: 
... przestrzegam wszystkich przed 
ekipą z Lubawy Pana Jerzy Lodowski . 


Rozumiem że ochrona danych osobowych to jedno, ale psucie opini wykonawcy (z podawaniem jego danych osobowych) i szkalowanie bez dowodów a tym bardziej bez możliwości obrony z drugiej strony to też przestępswo.

Pod większości opini na tym forum można postawić znaki zapytania, ponieważ racja nie leży tylko po jednej stronie.
Jeżeli ktoś chce się bronić to niech się broni, proszę bardzo niech też ma prawo publicznie podawać dane. Może faktycznie lepiej było by stwożyć listę niedoskonałych inwestorów, krzykaczy? Takich co wybierają najtańszych wykonawców, nie patrzą co podpisują w umowie a potem cudów oczekują?
Takich co znają się na budowie bo jakieś forum przeczytali, i widzieli jak sąsiad budował za 500.000 i chcą to samo za 350.000?

Ludzie wiaderko wody na głowę cegłą w łapy a nie do klawiatury a najlepiej do sądu polubownego, i wtedy opinie wyrażać....


Jeżeli już jesteśmy na takim a nie innym forum, to wpiszcie może na tą listę kierownika tej budowy?
Jak kolwiek winny wykonawca czy inwestor to kierownik odpowiada swoim nazwiskiem za to co się dzieje na budowie.
Nie krępować się proszę i po nazwisku... i pełny adresik proszę (zawsze będzie można obrzucać kamieniami i porysać lakier na samochodzie, jak już opluwanie na forum nie wystarczy)>
 W końcu mamy do tego pełne prawo... A ja chciał bym wiedzieć kto to, bo może też go wybrałem? 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Rezi

Ustawa o ochronie danych osobowych nie dotyczy osób wykonujących działalność gospodarczą tzw. przedsiębiorców

Wiele ustaw a min. konstytucja gwarantuje swobodę wypowiedzi o ile nie narusza praw osób trzecich, są przestępstwa ścigane z urzędu lub z powództwa cywilnego - więc wygłaszać opinie można na własna odpowiedzialność

----------


## Rodzinnebudowanie

Ustawa, ustawą, ale pod pretekstem ustawy nie wolno przyzwalać na szkalowanie i oczernianie, Kolega może i oblatany w prawie, ale przyzwoitości tez wypadało by bronić...
W tym systemie działania takiego forum mając firme mógłbym legalnie wykańczać konkurencję pisząc pod różnymi nickami różne świństwa.
Zaleta internetu, anonimowość pozwala na bezkarność.
Cenzury nie potrzebujemy. więc proszę nie szastać prawem, gdy z drugiej strony część uzytkowników może pisać dowolne kłamstwa.
To czy Kowalski inwestor stwierdzi złamanie prawa gdy jego dane są upublczniane to jego sprawa, policji, prokuratury i sądu.
Tako i się dotyczy wykonawców gdy ktoś ich niesłusznie oskarża...

Tak więc jak pisałem wcześniej, niech piszą na tym forum ci co mają 100% dowody lub ci którzy maja wyrok sądu.
Reszta to poprostu plotki które wiadomo jak się traktuje, inna sprawa że plotki też są bolesne...

----------


## qbota

ciekawy wątek:
http://www.forumbudowlane.pl/viewtopic.php?t=14686

----------


## labas1

> ciekawy wątek:
> http://www.forumbudowlane.pl/viewtopic.php?t=14686


Pewnie i tu zjawi się jakiś obrońca tego paproka.

----------


## Tomcus

Chciałbym przestrzec przed płytkarzem. Pan *Konstanty Merlak z Poznania* położył mi płytki w kuchni i na korytarzu. Fugi schrzanione totalnie. Fugi na ścianie miały być szare, a wyszły czarne przebarwienia. Odbierając robotę "fachowiec" zapewniał, że muszą przeschnąć. Po kilku tygodniach gdy "nie przeschły" złożyłem reklamację w Castoramie gdzie kupowałem fugę. Przyjechał Pan z Mapei i stwierdził, że do rozrobienia fugi użyto zbyt dużej wody i/lub przy wymywaniu/wycieraniu użyto zbyt mokrej gąbki/szmatki. Reklamacja rozpatrzona NEGATYWNIE - *nieprofesjonalne wykonastwo.* Fugi musieliśmy przemalować.
Płytki na podłodze nie trzymają poziomu względem siebie, fugi różnej szerokości. Płytkarz nie zauważył, że w pewnym momencie zaczął kłaść płytki w innym oddcieniu. W Castoramie oddalili reklamację na różnicę w kolorze - takie reklamacje są uznawane przed położeniem. Każdy *prawdziwy fachowiec* wyłapałby różnicę w oddcieniu przed położeniem. Pan Konstanty nie wszystkie płytki położył strzałką do góry. No i ostatnia rzecz. Ostatnio gdy po kilku miesiącach zdjąłem tekturę falistą z podłogi i zrobiłem odkurzaczem to okazało się , że część fug zniknęła.
Zadzwoniłem do pana Konstantego i poprosiłem ,aby przyjechał i poprawił swoją robotę lub oddał pieniądze (mieszka 15 minut jazdy od mojej budowy). Miał podjechać, ale oczywiście nigdy się nie pojawił. Przestał odbierać telefony - czyli klasyka. Gdy raz odebrała córka to powiedziala mi, że nie życzy sobie, abym dzwonił pod ten numer, a ojca nie ma bo pojechał do pracować do Danii (mam nadzieję, że nie jako płytarz). 
Post factum dowiedziałem się, że nie byłem jedynym któremu Pan Konstatny Merlak narobił szkód. Jeżeli ktoś się zdecyduje na tego płytkarza to naprawdę zapraszam najpierw do mnie na "wizję lokalną". Łazienki robił mi już prawdziwy fachowiec i mam porównanie (niestety).

Tomasz

----------


## mamira

Czy ktos,sie zetknal w firma remontowa Tomasza Patoki z Wrzesni??

----------


## mamira

Pana Tomasza Patoka z Wrzesni,absolutnie nie polecam.Jak ochlone,i zniweluje zmeczenie materialu,napisze obszerniej dlaczego.

----------


## mamira

Pan Patoka,zobowiazal sie,ze obnizy mi sufity,wytapetuje i polozy wykladzine.Jak narazie nie mam tylko zastrzezen do obnizanych sufitow,mam nadziej,ze po jakims czasie nie spadna mi na glowe.Za calosc prac 2 pokoje,wzial 10.000,-,w tym tylko sufity z jego materialem,cala reszta zakupiona przezemnie,pokoje 15 i 12 m2,ale juz zabudowe rury,i luk nad oknem,musieli robic 2 razy,zadnego wyczucia estetyki.Tapety polozone fatalnie,a wykladzina w jednym pokoju skopana zupelnie,kiedy mowilam,ze wykladzina musi sie ulozyc,ze nie mozna stawiac mebli,powiedzial,ze opowiadam jakies bzdury,no i ten cennik za robocizne na takim metrazu,zupelnie nieadekwatny do jakosci robot.Myslalam,ze roboty beda super.Codziennie krecilo mi sie po domu 4-ch jakis robotnikow,ktorzy tak naprawde zupelnie sie nie znali,na tym,co maja robic.

----------


## tel-net

Witam serdecznie wszystkich Andrzej Antoniuk Inwestor

Widzę że P.Lodowski chce wywołać wśród inwestorów litość , lecz niestety dla osób które są nieuczciwe nie ma miejsca na rynku.Od wielu osób w olsztynie można usłyszeć o jego firmie jak robią z inwestorów sprawców jego kłopotów.Odnosząc się do wypowiedzi P.Lodowskiego . Jest prawdą że opuścił plac budowy , dopiero po tygodniu dostałem pismo gdzie przez cały tydzień nie można było się z nim skontaktować telefonicznie.Prace zanikowe nie zostały odebrane ponieważ nie zostały takowe wykonane więc jak można coś odebrać.Co do zmian wykonawca miał wszystkie informacje o wysokościach.Ani razu ekipa nie prosiła i nie wymagała dziennika budowy gdzie wszystko jest aktualne.
 Firma pracowała na budowie 7 dni i robiła tylko ściany piwnicy. Po tygodniu zeszła i żąda około 20 000 zł 

Firma P.Lodowskiego uważała zapewne że przestraszę się że zejdą z budowy i robota będzie stała , tak i tez było że stała ale znalazłem innego wykonawcę uczciwego choć musiałem przepłacić więc jest bez zasadne twierdzenie że chciałem zaoszczędzić. Moje wpisy nie zą desperacją ani rozżaleniem lecz próbą ostrzeżenia innych uczciwych inwerstorów.
Nadmienię że P.Lodowski do tej pory nie zwrócił mi mojego projektu gdzie otrzymał kopie i oryginał. Twierdził że mogę poczynić zmiany w nim !!!! musiałem sprowadzić policję na plac budowy , już niedługo sprawa w sądzie.

Już nie wspomnę że firma groziła mi na budowie że coś mi się stanie !!!!!

  Nie jestem sam jako pokrzywdzony przez tę firmę , jeżeli ktoś chce więcej faktów proszę o kontakt.

  nie będę już więcej pisał bo nie ma to sensu , drodzy czytelnicy lepiej trochę przepłacić niż połasić się a potem tego żalować.

  Pozdrawiam

----------


## naiwniacy...

Uważajcie na firmę budującą domy "MILENIUM" obecnie "DOR-BUD"!!!Pierwsza miała swoją siedzibę w Poznaniu, druga w Swarzędzu... Oferują dobrą cenę, ale jakość i estetyka jest poniżej przeciętnej... Materiały najniższej jakości, ekipa budowlana szkoda gadać... wygadany szef który mydli oczy jak potrafi, a gadane ma... na wszystkie pytania ma odpowiedź... no niestety z czasem wychodzi "szydło z worka"... tej firmie nie jest potrzebny projekt, bo i tak budują "po swojemu", czyli jak im pasuje... masakra...zdecydowanie nie polecam!!! chyba sam wybudowałbym sobie lepiej

----------


## mikolayi

Kto się na jesień grodzi ten na wiosnę odchodzi...  :Roll:

----------


## Nefer

> Kto się na jesień grodzi ten na wiosnę odchodzi...


Nawet nie mów- planuję postawienie płotu  :smile:

----------


## Piwo

Człowiek zabiegany/zarobiony na budowie i nie ma czasu odpisać...
Ale znalazłem go wreszcie trochę i odniosę się do wcześniejszego posta:



> - nieterminowy montaż: umowa została popisana 5 stycznia 2009r., a w niej termin montażu określony w tygodniu miedzy 9-14 marca br. ( ciekawe opóźnienie) biorąc pod uwagę termin  rzeczywiście wykonanej usługi w dniu 26 lutego 2009r.


Nie chodziło mi o termin rozpoczęcia prac, ale ich zakończenia i liczby spotkań na budowie. Musiałem kilka razy zwalniać się z pracy aby dojechać i otworzyć dom. A miało być tak pięknie - "maksymalnie w dwa dni Panu okna wstawimy".
Nie wiem dlaczego poprawek nie można było zrobić za jednym razem - przecież nikomu nie na rękę takie dojazdy.”



> - uszkodzone wyroby: wszystkie uszkodzenia wyrobów powstały w transporcie ( a nie podczas montażu - tu się Pan mocno minął z prawdą)  o czym klient był powiadomiony ( zrobiłem to osobiście przed montażem pokazując klientowi palcem konkretne uszkodzenia) - dodam tylko, że do 12 marca 2009r. wszystkie uszkodzone elementy zostały bezpłatnie i bez angażowania klienta (nie powstał nawet protokół z tego zdarzenia ) wymienione na nowe. ( czyli nadal przed planowanym w umowie zakończeniem terminu montażu)


Nie sprawdzałem każdego zdejmowanego z transportu okna. Tak jak w swoim dzienniku pisze Guzmanka – okna powinno sprawdzać się w słoneczny dzień – a o taki bardzo trudno w lutym/marcu i nie wyłapałem wszystkiego. Prawdą jest, że zwracano mi uwagę na kilka okaleczeń towaru, ale ja też sam ich kilka znalazłem. Nie interesuje mnie kto je uszkodził – pracownik fabryki, kierowca podczas transportu czy ekipa montażowa. Umowa była podpisana z Profitem i tylko do niej mogę mieć pretensje (kropka)




> - dnia 29 grudnia 2008 r. została klientowi przedstawiona oferta cenowa na wykonanie montażu bramy garażowej, której następstwem miał być telefon klienta z informacją o ile uda mu się otwór bramy garażowej zmniejszyć aby cena wyrobu była niższa. ( do dzisiaj, tj.9 lipca, nie udało nam się takiej informacji otrzymać) Dysponuję ofertą oraz mailem wysłanym do klienta. (do weryfikacji)


Tylko, że ja prosiłem o wycenę dla bramy o wymiarach niestandardowych - pasujących do przygotowanego otworu w ścianie. Chciałem wiedzieć, czy taniej mnie wyniesie indywidualne zamówienie czy może lepiej poszukać bramy u innego producenta. Wniosek - nie wszystko na telefon można załatwić - może mailem byłoby pewniej...



> - nasze "nachalne" naleganie o uregulowanie kwoty za montaż wyrobów miało miejsce około 16 marca 2009 roku czyli 5 dni po usunięciu wszystkich uszkodzeń wyrobów i przeszło 20 po montażu samych okien ( chyba zacznę bić się w pierś - proponuje wybrać się do Voxu czy Progresu i otrzymać usługę nie płacąc za nią z góry)


Gdzie w umowie jest napisane, że mam zapłacić za robociznę przed wykonaniem montażu ? Proszę sprawdzić paragraf 7 punkt 3:
_Pozostałą kwotę za usługę w wysokości X PLN (słownie: X złote 08/100) zamawiający zapłaci w dniu ukończenia montażu stolarki okiennej._
Dla mnie zakończenie montażu jest w chwili podpisania protokołu odbioru, po usunięciu wszelkich znalezionych usterek. Ale może się mylę … – niech mnie ktoś postronny sprostuje. 
Jeśli wam ten warunek nie pasuje – to go zmieńcie. To firma przedstawiła umowę do podpisania.



> - jestem zaskoczony nieco informacją o tym, że klient musiał zmieniać styropian na posadzkach, szczególnie, że okna balkonowe zostały osadzone na wcześniej przygotowanej przez klienta podmurówce a co więcej, zastosowane przez nas rozwiązanie umożliwia tolerancje w wykonaniu posadzki do 4,5 cm


Tylko niech mi ktoś powie co to za ekipa , co dwa okna balkonowe na jednej ścianie w odległości 1,5m od siebie – montuje 2,5 cm wyżej jedno od drugiego ? Wystarczyło sprawdzić zwykłą murarską wagą.
W salonie mam tak jak chciałem – cieszę się z tego, ale w kuchni mam wyższy próg i nic tutaj 4,5 cm nie pomoże.



> A teraz kilka moich refleksji na temat współpracy z klientem:
> 
> - umowa ze względu na problemy finansowe ( z bankiem) klienta była dzielona na dwie części z miesięcznym odstępem a montaż miał obejmować całość zamówień w tym samym czasie,
> - na montażu okazało się, że klient mimo umowy nie przygotował otworów okiennych, nie muszę chyba pisać ile bezczynnie czekaliśmy na zorganizowanie samochodu, zakup i przywiezienie materiału i podmurowanie ścianek,


Tutaj muszę przyznać się do błędu. Prawdą jest, że dwa otwory  do drzwi tarasowych były za duże i nie zdążyłem ich na czas zmniejszyć.
Nieprawdą jest natomiast, że panowie czekali z pracą na mnie. Na budowie pojawili się pierwszego dnia około 12, ale na dobre pracę zaczęli o 14. Przypominam, że była to zima i szybko zrobił się mrok. Nie wiem jak długo oni chcieli siedzieć na budowie i montować okna, ale około 20 panowie pojechali do domu nie montując do końca żadnego okna na piętrze. O 21 skończyłem z pomocą ojca i brata zamurowywać otwory w ścianie i następnego dnia można było w nich zamontować drzwi. Całość zajęła mi około 3h z dowozem towaru i posprzątaniem pokoju.



> - klient miał też przygotować otwór do okna trójkątnego, którego również nie dało się zamontować w przewidzianym czasie...


Płyta OSB była przygotowana w terminie (mam zdjęcia datowane na 1 luty, gdzie widać odeskowane okno) i panowie sami wycięli w niej otwór aby zamontować okno trójkątne. Termin montażu okna trójkątnego był inny, bo okno nie dojechało w terminie.



> - na budowie nie było wejścia na piętro budynku ( największe okno na piętrze miało 2800mm szerokości) co nie ułatwia pracy


Największe, najbardziej masywne okno było na parterze – 3,15m2 (a okno, o którym pisze pan Marcin miało 2,74m2 a klatka schodowa ma 4,5m długości i nie widziałem komplikacji przy jego wciąganiu)
[/quote]

Może i jestem człowiekiem czasem upierdliwym i wyzwalam agresję, ale głównie wtedy, kiedy ktoś nie szanuje mojego czasu i pieniędzy.

P.S. TIP dla tych co zdecydują się jednak na Profit - sprawdzajcie daty na protokołach...

----------


## pozalert

F.U BUDRIMEX Rafał Kędziora Poznań UWAGA- BARDZO NIEUCZCIWA FIRMA !!!


Szczerze odradzam korzystanie z usług firmy F.U BUDRIMEX Rafał Kędziora z Poznania.
Na moje nieszczęście miałem tę znikomą przyjemność wynająć tę firme, no ale cóż, człowiek uczy się na błędach...
Właściciel, na pierwszy rzut oka przemiły człowiek, nic bardziej mylnego, w rzeczywistości to kłamca i oszust a do tego totalny amator. On sam nie ma zielonego pojęcia o pracach remontowo budowlanych. Praktycznie w każdym temacie zasięga opinii swojego pracownika pana Tomka - "złotej rączki". A pan Tomek z kolei to taki fachowiec, że trzeba by stać nad nim 100% czasu, by czegoś nie sfuszerował (np. każdy zamontowany przez niego grzejnik ciekł, płytki kładł miejscami bez krzyżyków (efekt wiadomo jaki), elektryka nie działała, itp, itd) a do tego pije alkohol w miejscu pracy!

Co do pana Rafala, to:

- nie potrafi kompletnie nic, nawet fugi które kładł i malowanie ścian to jedna wielka lipa!

- nie płaci pracownikom, przez co w miejscu pracy co jakiś czas są kłótnie (pracownikom mówił, że ja mu nie płaciłem, i nie ma pieniędzy, co było wierutnym kłamstwem z jego strony, gdyż przelewy miał zawsze punktualnie w każdy piątek)

- za nic ma podpisane umowy!!!!  Jeśli się państwo łudzicie że podpisanie umowy będzie dla was jakimś gwarantem  to w przypadku firmy Budrimex jest to po prostu świstek papieru, oczywiście lepiej go mieć przed wstąpieniem na drogę sądową) Tutaj umowa to jedno, a rzeczywistość to zupełnie co innego.

- nie przestrzega terminów (w moim przypadku był to miesiąc opóźnienia, w rezultacie mało że nie zapłacił kary umownej w wysokości 130zl za każdy dzień zwłoki, to nawet nie raczył przeprosić)

- nie rozlicza się za zakupiony materiał,

- nie dokonuje poprawek na życzenie klienta

- kolejność ustalonych przez niego prac jest zupełnie przypadkowa, zaczyna kilka pomieszceń na raz po troche, by klient niby widział że coś sie dzieje, no i wypłacał tygodniówki

Lista ta mogła by być na prawdę dłuuuuuuuuuuga.

Najgorszym jednak faktem jaki mnie spotkał za strony firmy BUDRIMEX było to iż przed zakończeniem ustalonego zakresu prac firma po prostu uciekła z miejsca pracy! Praktycznie w każdym pomieszczeniu było coś do dokończenia ( tu płytki, tam malowanie, gdzie indziej drzwi do osadzenia)
Panowie po trochu wynosili swoje narzędzia, aż w końcu się już nie pojawili.
Dalej to już standardowo, tj. nie odbieranie telefonów, brak odpowiedzi na maile.
Jak się później dowiedziałem takie praktyki ze strony pana Rafała Kędziory to normalka i już nie raz zdarzyło mu się uciec z miejsca pracy przed zakończeniem ustalonych prac. 
Chodzi o to, że jeżeli przy wykończeniu schodzi mu za dużo czasu a do tego klient żąda dokonania poprawek , jemu się już taka robota przestaje opłacać więc idzie sobie na jakąś następną.

Reasumując, ostrzegam wszystkich potencjalnych przyszłych klientów firmy BUDRIMEX Rafał Kędziora. Zastanówcie się państwo 100 razy zanim wynajmiecie tę firmę, a najlepiej poszukajcie innej.
Pilnujcie również swoich rzeczy, bo mnie osobiście podczas ich prac zginęło kilka przedmiotów, a nawet takie które nie leżały na wierzchu, a zostały po prostu ukradzione z szafki.
Cała ta firma to w ogóle jakiś absurd i jedno wielkie nieporozumienie. 
Aż dziw bierze, że takie coś ma w ogóle rację bytu na rynku budowlanym!  Zbieranina przypadkowych ludzi z których żaden nie jest fachowcem z krwi i kości!

----------


## bogus33

witaj!

moze i masz rację, jednak dzisiejsza rejestracja tylko po to żeby opisać negatywnie wykonawcę kojarzy się tu dość jednoznacznie...
pozdro

----------


## tomkrzysiek

> Uważajcie na firmę budującą domy "MILENIUM" obecnie "DOR-BUD"!!!Pierwsza miała swoją siedzibę w Poznaniu, druga w Swarzędzu... Oferują dobrą cenę, ale jakość i estetyka jest poniżej przeciętnej... Materiały najniższej jakości, ekipa budowlana szkoda gadać... wygadany szef który mydli oczy jak potrafi, a gadane ma... na wszystkie pytania ma odpowiedź... no niestety z czasem wychodzi "szydło z worka"... tej firmie nie jest potrzebny projekt, bo i tak budują "po swojemu", czyli jak im pasuje... masakra...zdecydowanie nie polecam!!! chyba sam wybudowałbym sobie lepiej


A tak poza 1 postem wysłanym to jesteś pewnie z konkurencji tej firmy ,czy szef cię wywalił i teraz chcesz mu narobic bigosu...  :Wink2:  ?

----------


## kilervirago

Szczerze odradzam firmę budowlaną człowieka o nazwisku Szymański Artur z Ryczywołu lub Obornik  !   Człowiek dużo opowiada,sciemnia,obiecuje.nastepnie stawia ściany bierze za to pieniądze i cichaczem ucieka z budowy ,zostawiając wszystkie inne,mniej dla niego opłacalne rzeczy do zrobienia mimo wcześniejszej umowy. Nie odbiera telefonów,nie wystawia faktur. Jego numery tel to :  0672837640,lub 0693359246

----------


## gniezniok

Witam 

Nie będe tworzył rozległych monologów jednak może niektórych odwiode od pomysłu zakupu mebli w tej swarzędzkiej firmie oszczedzając czasu który sam straciłem... 
Krótko - zachęciła mnie przekonywująca strona oraz realizacje. Jeśli rzeczywiście są to ich wyroby - wyglądają ciekawie jednak nie tego się czepiam. Sam zostałem ostrzeżony przez forumowicza żebym uważał na niesamowitą nieterminowość oraz całkowity brak profesjonalizmu w komunikacji. 
Moja przygoda - wykonałem mase telefonów aby w ogóle dosżło do spotkania. Myślałem że usiąde z wrażenia jak pewnego dnia kiedy w końcu łaskawcy zechcieli sie spotkać wszedłem na klienta któremu piana leciała z ust bo czeka na kuchnie od kilku miesiecy. Nie musze pisać jaka była atmosfera i jak tłumaczyli się z całego zajścia, z problemów produkcyjnych etc 
Nie przekreśliłem w dalszym ciągu gdyś postanowiłem że stworze taką umowe która ich zobliguje jeśli wycena kuchni okaże sie ciekawa ( a ceny w necie były zachecajace ). 
Nie uwierzyłem kiedy po wizycie i umówieniu sie na pomiar nie dostałem sygnału przez dobre 4tyg! Po miesiacu komuś sie chyba przypomniało i telefon po czym znów cisza do dzisiaj... 
Nie wiem czy tak w dzisiajszych czasach powinna wyglądać "walka" o klienta? Na szczescie nie zainwestowalismy nic mimo wszystko radze omijać szerokim wirażem ten szyld... Dosyć czasu zajmują mi inne obowiązki związane z budową.

----------


## Nina81

niestety u mnie też faza umawiania się na pomiar i podpisanie umowy słabo

komunikacja fatalna

czuję się jakby to mi bardziej zależało niż im, poważnie zastanawiam się nad zmianą wykonawcy

----------


## Z-Core

Chyba jest sporo firm kuchennych z takim podejściem. Przed wyborem wykonawcy wysłaliśmy około 40 maili do różnych firm z prośbą o ORIENTACYJNĄ wycenę z bardzo dokładnym opisem, więc w zasadzie o nic dopytywać nie musieli tylko policzyć. 1/3 firm nawet nie raczyła odpowiedzieć :/

----------


## Nina81

dodam tylko, że wycenę dostałam po wielu monitach...

----------


## Zakrzewianka

1

----------


## Ann68

Niestety, tez nie mogę powiedzieć nic dobrego o firmie UNIQUE PERFORMANCE ze Swarzedza ul.Rzemieślnicza 10. Umowę na wykonanie kuchni podpisałam w październiku 2009,  z terminem wykonania na 31 marca 2010. Stracony czas na telefony i e-maile. Na zapewnieniach i obietnicach się skończyło. Kuchni zamontowanej nie mam, nawet nie wiem na jakim jest etapie, bo nikt z firmy nie odbiera telefonów, ani nie odpowiada na e-maile. Wpłaciłam spora zaliczkę i pewnie już jej nie odzyskam. Stanowczo odradzam tą firmę !!!

----------


## aadamuss24

Dziś miały być już tynki ale Pan od tynków po raz drugi nie dotrzymał terminu, cierpliwości mi brakło i podziękowałem Panu za współpracę. Miało to być typowe złapanie klienta a później się zobaczy co się da zrobić. Wymyślanie historii o Tirach które towaru nie dowiozły  :sad:  Nie polecam firmy "Tom-Tynk"
Tomasz Garguliński 
tel. 503 - 579 - 183 
Salicka 24
61-308 Poznań
tomtynk-tynkipoznan.pl

----------


## aadamuss24

Dziś miały być już tynki ale Pan od tynków (tynki maszynowe, gipsowe, cementowo wapienne) po raz drugi nie dotrzymał terminu, cierpliwości mi brakło i podziękowałem Panu za współpracę. Miało to być typowe złapanie klienta a później się zobaczy co się da zrobić. Wymyślanie historii o Tirach które towaru nie dowiozły  Nie polecam firmy "Tom-Tynk"
Tomasz Garguliński 
tel. 503 - 579 - 183 
Salicka 24
61-308 Poznań
tomtynk-tynkipoznan.pl

----------


## mario

> odradzam Pana Roman Kloskę z adresem ul.Poniatowskiego Luboń . 0-61 810-34-52, 0601 79-93-32 posiadającego jeszcze ponoc hurtownię instalacyjną w Borówcu 
> 
> Pan kloska zajmuje sie "profesjonalnie" przyłaczami gazowym w Poznaniu, obicuje dużo .....Panie w ciągu 2 miesięcy załatwie panu gaz ..zrobię wszystko proszę się nie martwić zrobię intalację wew i odbiór.
> Po otrzymaniu upowaznienia ( i załatwieniu sobie w gazowni wykonastwa na wykonanie instalcji do skrzynki ) facet zapomina co obiecał ..... o co panu chodzi, ja nic nie obecywałem ma pan termin na czerwiec. mnie gazownia jeszcze nie zapłaciła, niech Pan pobiega sobie, instalację zrobiłem we własnym zakresi  - straciłem tylko czas na czekanie.
> *W sumie facet obiecuje dużo a interesuje go tylko by załapac sobie robotę na zlecenie gazowni - reszte ma w d........*nie wspominając o ofercie na kocioł BROTJE  - czekam juz 5 miesiąc 
> 
> w sumie zostałem na lodzie (dosłownym )


w ramach wyjaśnień nie było zezwolenia na zajęcie pasa drogowego a działać poza prawem żeby zadowolić klienta NIE BĘDZIEMY !
proszę o usunięcie tego posta 
a co do autora widzę że na swojej drodze nie znalazł Pan firmy godnej polecenia może to nie z firmami budowlanymi jest coś nie tak tylko z Panem
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Ann68

Najświeższe informacje na temat P. Damiana z Unique Performance  :bash: 

http://www.gloswielkopolski.pl/aktua...raju,id,t.html

----------


## Aga-Białystok

no nieźle...  :sad:  współczuję.

----------


## stokorotka

Czy ktoś z Państwa mógłby mi udzielić kilka odpowiedzi na temat firmy Profinbud?zamierzam sie budować a Pan który zrobi kosztorysł był bardzo miły i grzeczny,był nim Pan Tomasz Jędrysiak , sprawiał wrażenie fachowca jedynego w swojej dziedzinie,teraz natknęłam sie dopiero na Państwa posty ostrzegające przed tą firma,właściwie prawie że miałam podpisywać umowę,ale dopiero dzisiaj znalazłam Wasze opinie na ten temat,bardzo proszę o odpowiedż co tak naprawdę z ta firmą jest nie tak,nie dotrzymuja terminów?kiepskie materiały? fachowcy?
Pozdrawiam ,jeśli ktoś coś wie i budował z tą firmą swój dom proszę o radę i pomoc.

----------


## bmz

> Zdecydowanie nie polecam firmy budowlanej 
> 
> [email protected] Łukaszewski..  z Poznania 
> 
> Początki współpracy są bardzo obiecujące , a później jest już znacznie gorzej. Rozpoczynają kilka budów w jednym czasie , znikają z jednej , a pojawiają się na innej. Na początku pan Sławek znajduje  wytłumaczenie , później nikt nie odbiera telefonu. W związku z tym często zmienia numer telefonu , tłumacząc się zgubieniem telefonu. 
> Fachowość też pozostawia sporo do życzenia , a zużycie materiałów typu klej jest zatrważające. Jak się okazało  spiesząc się z jednej na drugą budowę klej był wyrzucany do piachu - tak co najmniej  kilka worków.Towar nie ich więc inwestor zapłaci.
> Koniec współpracy to ..... lepiej nie mówić, nikomu takiego poziomu rozmów i kontaktów z tą firmą  nie życzę .
> Zresztą dla tej firmy kierownik budowy to jest kiep , a to tłumaczy bardzo wiele ....
> Nasz sąsiad też korzystał z ich usług i też ich pożegnał widząc poziom i jakość wykonanej pracy np. ścianka działowa nie zakotwiona do nośnej ściany.


Dodam tylko tyle że firma ta się połączyła, albo tez w jakiś inny sposób przerodziła w firmę o pięknej nazwie Spokojna Budowa  lub Marka , jednak jakość pozostała taka sama. Mieliśmy z nimi niestety tę nieprzyjemność :sad: ( zresztą nie my jedyni, wystarczy wpisać ich w wyszukiwarce a kilku "poszkodowanych " od razu się znajdzie.
Na rozmowie w sprawei budowy mówią pięknie,roztaczają anielskie wizje a do tego robią tanie wycyeny, jednak każdy kolejny krok to już gorzej :sad: (

----------


## Rezi

> w ramach wyjaśnień nie było zezwolenia na zajęcie pasa drogowego a działać poza prawem żeby zadowolić klienta NIE BĘDZIEMY !
> proszę o usunięcie tego posta 
> a co do autora widzę że na swojej drodze nie znalazł Pan firmy godnej polecenia może to nie z firmami budowlanymi jest coś nie tak tylko z Panem
> Pozdrawiam


Szanowny panie,  sprawa dla mnie zakończona ponad 5 lat temu ale jak pan chce proszę bardzo, post dotyczył  niewykonania instalacji wewnętrznej - budowy się panu popiórkowały

na marginesie - znalazłem bardzo dużo firm godnych polecenie i mogę Panu zagwarantować że z większością tych firm hurtowniami wykonawcami utrzymuję dobre stosunku do chwili obecnej.

----------


## Stanio82

Nie polecam elektryka P. J. Rybarczyka z Puszczkowa. Facet ma wiedze to fakt, ale jego przeciaganie terminow, bo ma bardziej lukratywne budowy,a w koncu brak jakiegokolwiek kontaktu telefonicznego jest nie do zaakceptowania.

----------


## aadamuss24

Artur Liberski tel. 601168111 - ocieplenia, elewacje -  nie dotrzymał terminu a właściwie przez ponad tydzień przed rozpoczęciem prac nie odbierał telefonu a na dzień przed rozpoczęciem prac przysłał maila, że elewacji nie bedzie robił.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> NO TO CIESZE SIE ZE TROCHE POMOGLAM 
> (...) wcale niepocieszajacy jest fakt ze tak duzo ludzi (przedsiebiorcow) żeruje na tym ze my po prostu uczciwie chcemy wybudowac nasze domki 
> eh...
> pozdr


 ...a mogę dopisać paru Inwestorów do tej listy? ...przez te prawie 20 lat paru by się uzbierało... ostatni miesiąc temu... niestety ten kij ma dwa końce.....

----------


## aadamuss24

Myślę, że możesz. Tylko, że inwestorem zazwyczaj się jest krótko, więc końce kija o różnej długości  :smile:

----------


## amyF

> ...a mogę dopisać paru Inwestorów do tej listy? ...przez te prawie 20 lat paru by się uzbierało... ostatni miesiąc temu... niestety ten kij ma dwa końce.....


a moze osobny wątek ??? bo w tym chyba chodzi o niesolidnych wykonawcow....
ale liste inwestorow - tez niesolidnych mozesz stworzyc bo oszustwo w kazdej postaci nalezy tepic!!!! - eliminowac dwa niesolidne konce kija

----------


## Rom-Kon

> a moze osobny wątek ??? bo w tym chyba chodzi o niesolidnych wykonawcow....
> ale liste inwestorow - tez niesolidnych mozesz stworzyc bo oszustwo w kazdej postaci nalezy tepic!!!! - eliminowac dwa niesolidne konce kija


 ...dlaczego nie może powstać taka lista wyjaśniam tu:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...m-Inwestora...

----------


## tmk52

Witam,

Jak do tej pory naciąłem sie na dwoch fachowcow:

1. p. Matusiak Michał (tel. 693121825)-  Lipice kolo Grodźca- układanie klinkieru na kominach. Umawia sie na jedna kwote przed robota a pozniej zminia zdanie bo sie napracowal...

2. p. Arek (tel. 798164990) - Stary Konin - tynki gipsowe. Dzień przed robota wysłał smsa ze mu pracownicy uciekli i nie przyjedzie.Zupełny brak szacunku, nawet nie odważył sie zadzwonic mnie poinformować. W kolejnym smsie napisal bezszczelnie ze umowy nie podpisywal wiec nic sie nie stało.

Pozdrawiam,
Tomek

Ps. Wiecej info moge udzielic na privie.

----------


## Stanio82

Witam, 

przestrzegam przed p. Czarkowskim z Kiekrza.tel : 662-789-490,  ul. Jodlowa 9A.   *http://poznan.olx.pl/konstrukcje-dre...y-iid-61116919*

----------


## Jarek EM08

> tak sobie poczytalam ten temat i pomimo ze jeszcze nie mam do niepolecenia zadnego wykonawcy to zrobilam soebie liste tych tu wymienionych...
> a ze tez nie lubie jak ktos mnie oszukuje i kantuje to zapisalam sobie wiekszosc wskazanych wykonawców przez forumowiczow zeby sie rzecz jasna wystrzegac 
> no i skoro juz zrobilam sobie takie male zestawienie to je przytocze dla ulatwienia zycia nowym inwestorom  (takim jak ja)
> oby jak najmiej takich ww. przygod....
> 
> ** STANBUD GARBY
> *


A ja z mojego doświadczenia ze współpracy ze Stanbudem, nie dam na nich powiedzieć złego słowa. Od początku budowy brałem od nich beton i zawsze byli na czas, zamówione m3 się zgadzały, można było wytargować rabacik, a po bliższym poznaniu się, można było wpaść do nich z gotówką i zapłacić za towar po paru dniach. Tak więc ja osobiście ich polecam.  :yes: 




> ps. mysle tez ze dla wykonawców ktorzy uwazaja ze zostali nielusznie oskarzeni to jest okazja na wyjasnienie.
> i oczywiscie nie chce nikogo urazic bo to lista zebrana na podstawie wypowiedzi innych forumowiczow...


Ja myślę, że rzadko który delikwent wpisany na naszą czarną listę ją odwiedza, więc się raczej do niczego nie ustosunkuje...






> Witam, 
> 
> przestrzegam przed p. Czarkowskim z Kiekrza.tel : 662-789-490, ul. Jodlowa 9A. Pan oglasza sie ze robi konstrukcje drewniane, projektuje i doradza. 
> Do dzisiaj czekam na zwrot zaliczki, [cut]...


Chyba popełniłeś podstawowy błąd inwestora... Generalnie nie daje się zaliczek! Chociaż nie wykluczam, że czasami, w szczególnie uzasadnionych przypadkach, może się zdażyć, że trzeba/powinno się dać.

----------


## Piotr G

Sam jestem wykonawcą, ale i inwestorem zarazem - swój dom właśnie dokańczam już mieszkając.

*STANBUD GARBY*

pragnę zdementować - miło terminowo dość tanio - u nas potrzebne były opóżniacze wiązania - wszystko umówione załatwione bez najmniejsztch problemów



Muszę też bronić *p. Artura Lewińskiego* - wykonywał nam blaty do łazienek - była mała wpadka ale szybko z twarzą naprawił błąd - NIE MYLI SIĘ TEN, CO NIC NIE ROBI .

Ja ze współpracy z Panem Arturem jestem zadowolony a ceny miał konkurencyjne.

pzdr

Piotr

----------


## viacornisa

... proszę się nie dziwić, że takie jest traktowanie KLIENTA przez firmę "Unique Performance".  Gdyż nieoficjalny szef pan D. i jego cichy wspólnik pan R. mieli za nic wszystkich dookoła. Do momentu podpisania umowy potrafili słodzić i  obiecywać cuda związane z meblami, a po podpisaniu umowy i wzięciu zaliczki zapominali o obietnicach a meble były dostarczane po 3-4 miesiącach od danego terminu montażu i to jeszcze w częściach i montowane na 5-6 rat w odstępie kilku tygodni ( jeżeli ktoś miał szczęście) lub w ogóle. A przy okazji facet jest nietaktowny (delikatnie mówiąc) i wulgarny wobec klientów i pracowników. Przez parę miesięcy zdążyłem poznać firmę, szefów i sposób działania, szybciej kłamią niż oddychają. Zostałem też przez nich oszukany na duże pieniądze.... 
   OSTRZEGAM!!! Cichy wspólnik pana D. pan R. miał zamiar założyć nowa firmę meblarską w oparciu o doświadczenia " unique performance"... 
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      pozdrawiam

----------


## aadamuss24

Ten okręt to Titanic  :smile:

----------


## Ann68

Podejrzewam, że nowa firma zaczela już dzialac Na allegro w profilu jednego z użytkowników  pojawily sie oferty ze zdjeiami, które wczesniej widnialy na stronie internetowej firmy Unique Performance. Lokalizacja tez sie zgadza - Poznan  W internecie pojawilo sie mnóstwo nowych ogloszen z tymi samymi zdjeciami.  A firma Unique Performance zwinela żagle, wykreslona z rejestru przedsiebiorców. Niestety pani Magdalena R. nie poczuwa sie by oddac wplacona zaliczke  Przyslala mi propozycje ugody z bliżej nieokreslonym terminem wykonania kuchni. W odpowiedzi napisalam pismo informujace o odstapieniu od umowy ......  ale po kasie ani widu ani slychu.

----------


## EZS

> to chyba to:
> http://allegro.pl/item1083129369_kuc...obra_cena.html


prawie same pozytywy...
wynajęli kogoś do sprzedaży?

----------


## ponury63

Nie tylko _allegro_
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...4-wielkopolska
_Notabene_ przy tak ekskluzywnych meblach normą jest podawanie adresu salonu.
A komentarze? Jak na działalność od 2005 roku niewiele, poza latami 2007-2008 niemal zerowa aktywność... na 19 stronie kilka niemal jednakowych wpisów jednego autora.. w dodatku prawie nigdzie nie ma info, co było przedmiotem transakcji.
Jakby ktoś miał wiedzę na temat nierzetelności tego podmiotu, proszę o info

----------


## Ann68

Sprawę zgłosiłam na policję. "Przedsiębiorcy" zostali zatrzymani. Poszkodowanych jest znacznie więcej. Pozostaje tylko czekać na rozwój sprawy.
Proszę zajrzeć na linki.
http://oborniki.naszemiasto.pl/artyk...mogl,id,t.html
http://www.policja.pl/portal/pol/1/5..._kuchenne.html
http://nasygnale.pl/kat,1025343,titl...l?ticaid=6a68a

----------


## ponury63

Dzięki za wszystkie informacje.
Wklejam priw, jaki dostałem wczoraj od forumowicza pracownia wraz z moją odpowiedzią, bo ona się należy przede wszystkim WAM.




> Tytuł: *pomówienie*
> 
> Witam,
> jaka jest definicja "ekskluzywnych mebli" ????
> Co to za insynuacje ?
> Nie mamy salonu sprzedaży, tylko stolarnie w Poznaniu przy ul. Zachodniej 7
> 
> A meble wykonują stolarze - a nie salony meblowe !
> 
> ...


1. meble widoczne na zdjęciach wyglądają na ekskluzywne
2. "insynuacje" ? wątek dotyczy oszusta, na dowód są linki do artykułów prasowych; a jeśli nie ma się z oszustem nic wspólnego, wystarczy to TUTAJ napisać
3. pojawił się adres stolarni - znakomicie
4. co do braku zaliczkowania i płatnosci po usłudze - też znakomicie
Każdy podmiot, który działa uczciwie, na pewno wyrobi sobie markę niezależnie od zachowania poprzednich "spółek".

Natomiast moją rolą jest niedopuszczenie do oszukiwania Forumowiczów, jak też przekazywanie informacji na tematy poruszane na Forum. Muszę tutaj dodać, że użytkownik "Unique Performance" notorycznie łamał regulamin, spamując Forum reklamą, dodatkowo pod nickiem 'szybcia' udając swoją własną klientkę.

A zdanie na temat komentarzy na _allegro_ i konieczności posiadania przez firmę stałego adresu mam takie jakie mam;  podanie dwóch numerów komórkowych i adresu e-mail w bezpłatnej domenie nie przekonuje mnie, że mam do czynienia ze stabilną firmą. Ale to moje zdanie.

----------


## EZS

Też otrzymałam dziwną dla mnie wiadomość na priv
"Witamy, nikt nikogo nie wynajął !
NIE POBIERAMY ZALICZEK na wykonanie mebli !!! Z klientami rozliczamy się systematycznie - częściowo po wykonanej pracy lub jej części 50% / 50% !
Domagamy się usunięcia tego dziwnego posta !"

Mój post dotyczył jedynie wątpliwości co do tożsamości allegrowicza, więc nie mam zamiaru niczego usuwać.

----------


## Ann68

Witam, 
ja natomiast otrzymałam tego typu wiadomość, chociaż tak naprawdę nie wskazywałam palcem o jaką firmę mi chodzi  :smile: 


NFORMUJEMY IŻ:

NIE POBIERAMY ZALICZEK NA WYKONANIE MEBLI !!!
Z klientami rozliczamy się po wykonaniu usługi !!!

NIE INTERESUJE NAS FIRMA UNIQUE PERFORMNACE !!! LUB TYM PODOBNE !

Zniesławienie, pomówienie, obmówienie - występek polegający na pomówieniu innej osoby, grupy osób, instytucji, osoby prawnej lub jednostki organizacyjnej nie mającej osobowości prawnej o takie postępowanie lub właściwości, które mogą poniżyć ją w opinii publicznej lub narazić na utratę zaufania potrzebnego do pełnienia danej funkcji, zawodu lub działalności.

Zagrożony karą grzywny, karą ograniczenia wolności albo karą pozbawienia wolności do roku na podstawie art. 212 § 1. Kodeksu karnego. Sprawca podlega grzywnie, karze ograniczenia wolności albo karze pozbawienia wolności do roku jeżeli pomawia inną osobę za pomocą środków masowego komunikowania (art. 212. § 2. K.k.).

W razie skazania za zniesławienie sąd może orzec nawiązkę na rzecz pokrzywdzonego, Polskiego Czerwonego Krzyża albo na inny cel społeczny wskazany przez pokrzywdzonego (art. 212. § 3. K.k.).

----------


## pracownia

Czy to metody konkurencji ? Nie interesuje nas firma Uniqe Peformace - czy jak tam zwał.
A jeśli chodzi o zdjęcia mnóstwo firm ma takie same lub podobne ( nie pisze tu o tym przypadku )
Mało tego salony meblowe umieszczają zdjęcia  ( z reguły ) właśnie producentów - firm stolarskich.
A producent nie oznacza zaraz molocha, z 500 pracownikami. 
Jesteśmy małą firmą - nie potrzebne są nam duże problemy.  Potrafimy wykonać meble sami bez tabunów pracowników.
To my bierzemy ryzyko ewentualnej "porażki - oszustwa na siebie *nie pobierając* zaliczek ( gdy klient nam nie zapłaci co wtedy ??? )
Oczywiście są umowy ale też czasy i "kraj ryzykowny".
A co do allegro: informacja o adresie ukazuje się po zatwierdzeniu kupna ( zawsze ) i jest opcjonalna.
Mało tego użycie w aukcjach adresu niekiedy powodowało usunięcie aukcji, gdyż jest to brane jako forma reklamy ( choć nie zawsze ) - a to jest niezgodne z regulaminem allegro.
W każdym razie zależy to od pracownika allegro i jego interpretacji regulaminu.
Innym razem otrzymywaliśmy informację iż mamy podawać dokładne dane np wymiary kuchni i cenę - ale jak można to zrobić przy kuchniach pod wymiar ??? Tu grają rolę centymetry - nie moduły jak np w ...IKEA.

W każdym razie te posty mogą namieszać w głowie potencjalnym klientom, to działa jak głuchy telefon.
Przecież wystarczy iskra...
Z reszta przekonać się może tylko ten co jest w takiej sytuacji jak my, a nie ten kto pracuje u kogoś - dla kogoś.

W każdym razie w zasadzie to my ryzykujemy nie klient...

----------


## aglig

A mogę wiedzieć dlaczego macie zawieszone konto na allegro ?

----------


## ponury63

> W każdym razie te posty mogą namieszać w głowie potencjalnym klientom, to działa jak głuchy telefon.
> Przecież wystarczy iskra...


I to jest właściwe podejście do wątpliwości Forumowiczów - odpowiedź na temat, pozwalająca na weryfikację. Dziękuję.




> Czy to metody konkurencji ? Nie interesuje nas firma Uniqe Peformace - czy jak tam zwał.
> A jeśli chodzi o zdjęcia mnóstwo firm ma takie same lub podobne ( nie pisze tu o tym przypadku )
> Mało tego salony meblowe umieszczają zdjęcia  ( z reguły ) właśnie producentów - firm stolarskich.


Żadne metody konkurencji - tylko wpisy ludzi oszukanych na grubą kasę przez UP, odartych z marzeń o przeprowadzce do wykończonego domu. 
A "salon meblowy" jest po to, by pokazać klientowi produkty i detale - co to Hettich a co Blum, MDF, pełen wysuw, by zaprezentować blaty, kolory etc. Nie wyobrażam sobie wyboru koloru i blatu z próbnika.

----------


## pracownia

Próbnik, a salon to dwie różne rzeczy. Po za tym za wynajem salonu trzeba zapłacić, za pracownika który tam będzie siedział i przez powiedzmy  tydzień - dwa grał w kierki - również.
Dlatego o ten koszt myślę że jesteśmy tańsi.

----------


## Egon

Nie polecam korzystania z usług projektantki przyłącza wodociągowego:

*Barbary Palacz, tel. 601 147 242*

Kobieta o mentalności babo-chłopa, daje do zrozumienia, że pracuje w Aquanecie, więc szybkie załatwienie całej dokumentacji to dla niej pestka. Najpierw bierze zlecenie na projekt, później informuje, że jego realizacja będzie trwała aż 2,5 miesiąca. Na końcu okazuje się, że po licznych interwencjach przynosi go po ... 4 miesiącach (dokumenty dałem jej w marcu, projekt dostałem w lipcu). W dodatku na projekcie widnieje nazwisko zupełnie innej osoby jako autora. Przy mojej ostatniej interwencji telefonicznej tłumaczyła się, że zgubiła mój numer telefonu. 
Przestrzegam, tym bardziej, że cholernie trudno znaleźć takiego projektanta, mimo iż prosty rysunek przejścia rurki PE pod ławą fundamentową potrafiłaby spokojnie wykonać osoba ze średnim wykształceniem technicznym i to niekoniecznie budowlanym. Problem leży w idiotycznej polityce Aquanetu.

----------


## amyF

niestety juz na samym poczatku budowy trafilam na wrednego dostawce betonu:
*
SMIRNOW Z CERADZA*

bralismy od niego beton na fundament - miala byc pompa i trzy gruszki od razu - a pompy nie bylo bo ponoc sie zepsula a pierwsza betoniarka spoznila sie 1,5 h. oczywiscie nie wszystkie przyjechaly od razu i wyszlo na to ze zalewalismy do 22!!!!!!
no ale myslimy sobie ze cena nizsza a wokolo mowia ze betoniarki zawsze sie spozniaja wiec moze nie jestesmy odosobnieni (choc murarze byli wsciekli...)
ale gosciu przegiął jak zadzwonił rano ze nie przywiezie podbetonu bo ma inna robote u lepszego klienta...kopara mi spadla - kots powie ze szczery - a ja powiem kompletny brak jakiegokolwiek poczucia odpowiedzialnosci za przyjmowanie zlecen! a rozmowa z tym "panem" nie nalezala do przyjemnych bo kultury brak...eh

----------


## krzyholu

Ja nie polecam firme od wszystkiego SZYM BUD p. Robert Szymczak z Gniezna zam. ul. Cienista lub ul. Mieszka I (jezdzi fordem focusem na numerach PGN ...) tel. 791400887 - telefon i samochod moze zmienic ale nazwiska raczej nie. Zreszta telefony zmienia czesto - wiadomo dlaczego. Jest to totalny partacz bez ekipy ktory łapie ludzi chyba po drodze z Gniezna do Poznania - napisze co sknocił: gipsokartony - krzywe i pekaja, kafelki krzywe , fugi - tragedia, ocieplenie zewnetrzne - krzywe i do poprawki. Facet lubi brac zaliczki i nie pojawiac sie na budowie przez kilka dni. Juz kilku inwestorow wyrzucilo go z budowy m.in. z Kicina, Siekierek, Gowarzewa i Puszczykowa i kto we ilu budów kolo gniezna - wied UWAGA NA NAZWISKO ROBERT SZYMCZAK  Z GNIEZNA !!!!!!! PARTACZ DO 3 POTEGI.

----------


## Ann68

Poszkodowani przez firmę UNIQUE PERFORMANCE powinni jak najszybciej wysłać pismo listem poleconym na adres :
Prokuratura Rejonowa Poznań WIlda 
ul.Solna 10 
61-736 Poznań 

o treści:

W N I O S E K

Dotyczy: sygnatura 2DS 1471/10/10

Składamy wniosek o całkowite naprawienie szkody w kwocie ...........................  zł ( słownie: ..................................................  ..złotych ).

Podpis odręczny imieniem i nazwiskiem

----------


## rasuwa66

> sadzac po realizacjach i referencjach to raczej nie jest sprawa solidnosci tej firmy , tylko niepowodzenia. W ostatnim czasie w budownictwie bylo krucho po wielkim bommie. W czasie tak wielkich zwirowam, kazdemu moze sie powinac noga. Firma reprezentuje najwyzsza jakosc uslug. Na pewno tak bylo do niedawna. Pewnie podpisal Pan umowe przed zalamaniem sie tego rynku i pech sprawil , ze zostal Pan ofiara kryzysu w budownictwie, ktory nadszedl do nas z zagranicy. Prosze zatem nie miec pretensji do firmy, ktora tez stala sie jego ofiara, bo po podpisaniu umowy plyneliscie na jednym okrecie. Mimo problemow , ktore przechodzi ten podmiot uwazam ze ta firma jest bardzo solidna i uczciwa, bo tez mialem z nimi do czynienia i troche ich znam. Nie jeden dom, czy obiekt zbudowali  i remont wykonali, a nawet reklamacje poprawiaja. Nie myli sie i nie ma problemow ten co nic nie robi przecież, a pewne sprawy nie sa zalezne od nas


Bzdury kompletne bzdury ostatnio wszędzie na rynku było krucho .Czy to znaczy że mięlibyśmy się wszyscy oszukiwać nawzajem?.I proszę mi tu nie p….yć umowę podpisałem już w trakcie kryzysu, czyli facet był świadom sytuacji.Na bezczelnego wziął zadatek zaliczkę a potem nie dał wszystkich dokumentów,które były, niezbedne do uzyskania pożyczki. Termin wynikający z podpisanej umowy minął na przelew z banku geniusz stwierdził że nie dotrzymałem umowy więc kasa zostaje w jego kieszeni i do widzenia.
No trudno dostać pożyczkę z banku jak bank nie dostał wszystkich wymaganych dokumentów. Sprawa w sadzie trwała półtora roku zakończyła się pomyślnie dla mnie. Wiec przestań mi tu piep..ć o solidnej firmie bo jest to firma która przynosi wstyd nam wszystkim.
Ludzie tak nieodpowiedzialni powinni zostać zesłani na Sybir ażeby wiedzieli, co to znaczy zarobić pracą ludzkich rak tyle ile on mi ukradł.
                                       Więc nie wypisuj takich głupot

----------


## Egon

> niestety juz na samym poczatku budowy trafilam na wrednego dostawce betonu:
> *
> SMIRNOW Z CERADZA*
> 
> bralismy od niego beton na fundament - miala byc pompa i trzy gruszki od razu - a pompy nie bylo bo ponoc sie zepsula a pierwsza betoniarka spoznila sie 1,5 h. oczywiscie nie wszystkie przyjechaly od razu i wyszlo na to ze zalewalismy do 22!!!!!!
> no ale myslimy sobie ze cena nizsza a wokolo mowia ze betoniarki zawsze sie spozniaja wiec moze nie jestesmy odosobnieni (choc murarze byli wsciekli...)
> ale gosciu przegiął jak zadzwonił rano ze nie przywiezie podbetonu bo ma inna robote u lepszego klienta...kopara mi spadla - kots powie ze szczery - a ja powiem kompletny brak jakiegokolwiek poczucia odpowiedzialnosci za przyjmowanie zlecen! a rozmowa z tym "panem" nie nalezala do przyjemnych bo kultury brak...eh


Dlatego czytając posty o "atrakcyjnych" cenach z Ceradza Dolnego nie dałem się wziąć pokusie i postawiłem od razu na WAAB. 
Punktualnie do bólu. Betoniarki przyjeżdżały 10 minut przed czasem, pompa 15 min. Wszystko w najlepszym porządku. Dostałem też rabaty i możliwość płatności przelewem po przywiezieniu towaru (14 dni).
Na koniec nieco szowinistycznie, proszę wybaczyć. Jako rodowity Pyrol z dziada pradziada powiem tak: Smirnow ... nazwisko skrajnie nie wielkopolskie to i jakość jakaś taka ... ze wschodu. Trudno się dziwić.

----------


## amyF

no własnie...niby troche oszczędzilismy ale niewiem czy nerwówka którą "ten pan?" nam zeserwował była tego warta  :sad: 
a najgorsze jest to ze z betoniarni w buku-dora wzięlismy beton który był o 5 zł drozszy !!! gdyby człowiek wiedział wczesniej....
no ale mam nadzieję że moj post o betoniarni z Ceradza da chociaż niektórym do myślenia i unikną problemów jakie nas spotkały  :smile:

----------


## Nina81

ojej, o malo co nie zamowilam u nich kuchni, jakie szczescie ze nie przyjechali do mnie na pomiar i zdecydowalam sie na kogos innego

wszystkim oszukanym szczerze wspolczuje...

----------


## Nina81

> prawie same pozytywy...
> wynajęli kogoś do sprzedaży?


on masowo sprzedaje przedmioty za złotowke, nietrudno jest zebrac mnostwo pozytywnych komentarzy

----------


## anisia76

Witam wszystkich. Moja przygoda z Panem Damianem Jarociem zaczeła się od.......Białej Listy Solidnych. stamtąd wlaśnie wzięłam  jego namiary, wiedziona świetnymi opiniami .dodatkowo mój super Kierbud( też z bialej listy) mowil ze to dobry, niedrogi fachowiec . No to zadzwonilam , dostalam wycene, spotkaliśmy się, pokazaliśmy projekt , ponegocjowalismy cenę i niby wszystko mialo ruszyć. Niestety, poniewaz nie podpisalismy umowy z  Panem Damianem  to okazalo się ze juz potem nie starczylo dla nas miejsca- tu od razu dodaje , ze nie mialam o to pretensji bo wiadomo ze ekipa nie będzie czekala  . No więc umówiliśmy się na rok 2010. Zadzwonilam, okazalo się ze sierpien, potem że wrzesien ale pomyślalam ....ok............. Spotkaliśmy się : na dzialce( zeby ją jeszcze raz obejrzec) oraz w domu , w celu podpisania umowy i ostatecznych  ustaleń. Pan Damian przyszedł ale....................bez umowy..................wobec czego ustaliliśmy ze umowę przygotuję ja. Pan Jaroć z własnej inicjatywy chcial przyspieszyć wejście na budowę , bo cytuję: jest mokro i tam gdzie teraz robimy, zalało.........więc umawiamy się na czwartek na 7 rano.......z umową...... pan Damian obiecał zadzwonic w poniedzialek zeby ostatecznie potwieirdzić czy to rzeczywiście będzie czwartek czy piątek. No i zaczęło się....Od wtorku przez okrągle 2 tygodnie wykonalam niezliczone ilości telefonów do  Jarocia. Oczywiscie bez rezultatu. W końcu zadzwonilam do Kierbuda , który  odniósł sukces i dodzwonil sie do  Jarocia a ten mu pokrętnie powiedzial ze...byl chory ........i ze zadzwoni do mnie na pewno na dzien następny. Oczywiście tak sie nie stało. Zeby było śmieszniej zadzwonilam znowu do Kierbuda i tym razem wersja Pana Damiana byla taka- nie wiem co ma zrobic, nie wyrabiam się , nie wiem czy wziąc tą robotę. no do cholery jasnej- ja rozumiem wiele, ale żeby po gówniarsku unikać telefonów, przetrzymywać ludzi bez zadnej informacji, robić z siebie niepoważnego człowieka i chować za plecami innych??????? Dodatkowo, wielokrotnie prosilam Jarocia o oddanie moich dokumentów- jakby nie bylo , kopia takiego projektu tez do cholery kosztuje. 
Wniosek jest jeden- moze to i są fachowcy, tyle ze sodówa do glowy jak widac odbija każdemu...bo żaden szanujący się fachowiec nie będzie robil takiej gówniarzerii jak Jaroc.........
NIE POLECAM.........
.za to polecam swojego Kierbuda, pana Zbyszka K - o nim przeczytacie na bialej liście. fajny facet i tyle w temacie.

A my , na szczescie ruszamy 05.10...............oby tylko przez obsuwę Jarocia starczylo nam czasu do mrozów

----------


## mort

Miałem nadzieję, że uda mi się uniknąć wpisu w tym wątku, ale niestety... Z przykrością muszę umieścić na czarnej liście pana *Pawła Mateuszaka z Obornik* (663075476) wraz z ekipą. Panowie zabrali się za ocieplenie i elewację nie mając pojęcia o tym, jak ją wykonać, nie mieli sprzętu ani rusztowania, pobrudzili klejem okna i ostatecznie po przyklejeniu styropianu z dnia na dzień uciekli. Teoretycznie załapali inną robotę, w praktyce wygląda na to, że temat ich po prostu przerósł. Poza tym tempo pracy Panów było mooocnoooo spowolnione..
Całe szczęście udało się znaleźć bardzo szybko inną - tym razem profesjonalną ekipę, która poprawiła wypociny panów partaczy i kończy temat ocieplenia. Z punktu widzenia czasu, ucieczka panów partaczy to najlepsze, co zrobili na naszej budowie...

----------


## mania0409

> *Kogo jeszcze oszukał Andrzej lub Krzysztof Malcher (stolarnia - Koziegłowy)? Mnie miał postawić drewniany domek. Podpisał umowę, wziął zaliczkę i już się nie pojawił.*


Chciałabym zlecić mu budowę domku drewnianego. Chciałabym wiedzieć, czy faktycznie jest nieuczciwy. Prosze o informację wszystkich, którzy mieli z nim do czynienia.

----------


## juro13

Przestrzegam wszystkich przed usługami geodety Mirosława Szyszki z Nowego Targu - od marca 2010 prowadzi moją sprawę rozgraniczenia działki, na dzieńdobry skasował 3000zł a obecnie się ukrywa. Nie odpowiada na telefony i sms-y.  W ciągu 7 miesięcy zdążył tylko dokonać pomiarów na działce i do dnia dzisiejszego cisza

----------


## kingvince

Post usunięty przez Redakcja:

Czy autor tego postu ma dowody, że używa słów tak dosadnie oceniających uczciwość wykonawcy?

----------


## szulce

Płytkarz Stanisław Jaskólak
Firma Limsoft Elektrycy 

Tupeciarze uciekający z robót

----------


## szulce

LIMSOFT Uwaga !!! Czarna Lista NiesolidnychWlkp 


*CZARNA LISTA NIESOLIDNYCH WYKONAWCÓW LIMSOFT*

Dwóch elektryków, którzy byli u mnie na budowie dopóki nie mieli innej pracy. Następnie po rozliczeniu dotychczas wykonanych prac znikneli. Sprzedali mi system kamer z nagrywarką nie pozostawili żadnej instrukcji obsługi, nie udzielili wyjasnień nie odbierają moich licznych telefonów. Nie polecam !!!

----------


## szulce

Dwóch elektryków, którzy byli u mnie na budowie dopóki nie mieli innej pracy. Następnie po rozliczeniu dotychczas wykonanych prac znikneli. Sprzedali mi system kamer z nagrywarką nie pozostawili żadnej instrukcji obsługi, nie udzielili wyjasnień nie odbierają moich licznych telefonów. Nie polecam !!!

----------


## [email protected]

Drewno-Bud pana Waldemara Omańskiego z Międzyrzecza , ja również mówie tej Firmie " *NIE* "  , jedna wielka porażka  :sad:

----------


## KWG

UWAGA!!
Zakład Budowlany Aleksander Piszczek (Piotr Piszczek) Brzezna, Podegrodzie - Tyle co Oni obiecają nie da Wam nikt!
Ekipy biorą z łapanki, nie czytają projektu robią po swojemu, partaczą.
Piotr P. mógłby spokojnie startować w konkursie Łgarzy i zająłby pewnie zaszczytne miejsce na podium.
Do tego naciągają Inwestora, podwykonawców jak i swoje ekipy na kasę i dalecy są od rozliczenia zaległości.

Proponuję forwardować tą informację gdzie się da, bo Panowie szukają naiwnych w całym kraju!

----------


## piotr_s1972

witam. ogólnie polecam. z tego co wiem dobra firma . pomimo paru nieistotnych spraw w trakcie relizacji jestesmy zadowoleni. Niedawno ukonczyli nasz dom niemaly i trudny w wykonawstwie w terminie. ( pare dni opoznienia ). Jakosc na poziomie dobrym plus. Mysle ze to lepsze niz system gospodarczy. Duzo mniej problemow z kolejnymi ekipami. Właściciel ma duze pojęcie o tym co robi i nie pozwala pracownikom na skróty. To duzy plus. Duzo sie słyszy o firmach budowlanych złego i dobrego, ale astech polecam raczej. Inne firm mnie tak nie przekonały do siebie i nie żałuje wyboru. Jestem wymagajacy , a profesjonalizm i cierpliwosc duza wlasciciciela była na wysokim poziomie. Pewnie lata doswiadczen w branzy. Młody sprawny wykształcony pewnie facet potrafi doradzic wiele , zna sie na projektach i prawie budowlanym. Zalatwiaja wszystko wlacznie z papierami, takze biegac za niczym nie trzeba i jest to w cenie budowy. To jest rzadkosc. POLECAM

----------


## aadamuss24

Konsekwencję należy zaliczyć na plus  :smile:  pozdr adam

----------


## kierownik123

krótko...POLECAM...atut...Jakość i Doświadczenie w realizacji-prowadzeniu budowy. Przewaznie każdy buduje dom pierwszy raz. Oni robia to po raz kilkadziesiaty, przewaznie z dobrym skutkiem. Pozdrawiam

----------


## koniczyna11111

Ludzie!
przestańcie siebie omamiac !
ta firma jest świetna czego chcecie to nie wiem!
u mnie wszystko poszło zgodnie z planem!ładnie tak oczerniac ludzi? jak to czytam chce mi sie płakac ze śmiechu jak mozna byc takim podłym? żal  naprawde żal!!
zajmijcie sie czyms innym a nie  oczernianiem tej firmy! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## koniczyna11111

:wink:   żAL
ludzie co wy chcecie od tej firmy?
u mnie budowa poszła fenomenalnie dobrze! tak jak chcielismy!
i wszystko jest ok!
Firma jest dobra! i poleciłabym ją każdemu!

----------


## Magik&&

Dziwne ! ja jestem zadowolony!!
z budowy 2 domów!
oraz moi znajomi ktorym poleciłem tą firme!  ludzie którzy to piszą tzn falszywie  poprostu zazdroszczą i tyle co tu duzo gadac   najpierw podpiszecie umowy potem c... wie co jeszcze chcecie nagle zmieniac wiem cos na ten temat bo tez kiedys miałem firme!
firma ta jest dobra ja nic złego nie moge powiedziec  kompletnie nic!

----------


## Magik&&

Ja was ludzie nie rozumiem!
ta firma wybudowała mi 2 domy! poleciłem ją znajomym oni dalej swoim i kazdy jest zadowolony z pracy  i dobrego wykonania 
ja nic nie moge powiedziec i znajdzie sie wiele osob ktore tez mogą to powiedziec! 
Polecam wszystkim!!!

----------


## maciejb68

Kas-Bud. Firma Remontowo-Budowlana Łukasz Karaś
tel.: 791 79 12 47

----------


## Jarek EM08

> Kas-Bud. Firma Remontowo-Budowlana Łukasz Karaś
> tel.: 791 79 12 47


Rybcia... Ten temat nie jest po to, żeby wpisywać sobie jakieś nie wiadomo skąd wzięte firmy, *przez nie wiadomo kogo*...
Miej trochę przyzwoitości i napisz jakieś uzasadnienie, chociaż z historią 3 wpisów na forum, nikt chyba za poważnie tego wpisu nie weźmie...

----------


## Sztanislaw

*TOM-BUD* firma Pana Tomasz Naworskiego. Pan Tomasz ma wygórowane żądania, np. zapewnienie bazy hotelowej na czas wykonywania tynków, zakupienie folii ochronnej i innych materiałów, które wykonawca powinien posiadać jako narzędzie do pracy. Zwodzi klientów, obiecuje że zjawi się w umówionym terminie na budowie. Klient czeka, a nikt nie przyjeżdża. W imieniu właściciela TOM-BUD dzwonią podstawione osoby (np. szwagier, który obiecuje, że wykona zlecenie za Pana Naworskiego), Oczywiście "szwagier" nie zjawia się na budowie. Najbardziej zabawne jest to, że Pan Naworski nie ma szwagra (wymyśla postacie jak w telenoweli). Zasłania się złą pogodą. Obiecuje różnym klientom wykonanie usługi w tym samym czasie (chyba, że potrafi sie klonować  :smile: ). Nie lubi odbierać telefonów. Oczywiście nie oddzwania. Jak każda profesjonalna firma prowadzi korespondencję za pomocą smsów (i to również rzadko). Kuleje ortografia i gramatyka (smsy  :smile: ), ale ma robić tynki, więc nie mogę się czepiać (taki głupi żart na marginesie). Pan Naworski nie dorósł do prowadzenia firmy. Proste zlecenia w sąsiednich wioskach jest w stanie zrealizować, ale obawia się poważnej pracy, taki jest po prostu bojaźliwy.

----------


## oliczek

Mój wpis, jako że pierwszy pewnie bedzie dla niektórych niewiarygodny, ale trudno, myslała, że pierwszy wpis zrobię na białej liście, ale niestytey
nie poelcam *PIOTRA WALERIAŃCZYKA* płytkarza, niesolidny i niesłowny facet
już parę miesięcy temu umówiliśmy się na zrobienie w nowym domu 2 lazienek, kuchni , wiatrołapu oraz pomieszczenia gospodarczego, wszystko było dogadane, umowę podpisalismy i przesłalismy mu do podpisu z miesiąc temu, nie odzywał się, nie odpowiedał na telefony, umowę ponad tydzień wyciągał ze skrzynki, wczoraj mąż go przycisnął i okazło się że nam tych prac nie wykona bo się nie wyrobi z inna robotą
pominę już to milczeniem bo każdy sobie wniosek wyci.ągnie co to za rzekomy fachowiec, który ludzi 3 tygodnie przed rozpoczeciem prac wystawia do wiatru, najgorsze jest to że on mógł dac nam znać juz pare tygodni temu, to zaczęlibyśmy szukać kogoś innego, a tak, gdybyśmy nie zadzwonili to pewnie nie dałby nam w ogóle znać
Chamstwo po prostu, klientów ma głęboko gdzieś

----------


## Egon

Proponuję, aby moderator coś zrobił z mnożącymi się ostatnio wpisami jednopostowych forumowiczów, którzy z cenionego przez wszystkich wątku zrobili sobie *tablicę proskrypcyjną* dla wyrównywania prywatnych rachunków z wykonawcami lub - co niewykluczone - byłymi znajomymi, pracodawcami, czy konkurencją w branży. Nawet jeśli niektóre z tych wpisów są uzasadnione, ich wiarygodność, z uwagi na wcześniejszą "aktywność" autorów, wydaje się bardzo wątpliwa.

----------


## cuuube

> Proponuję, aby moderator coś zrobił z mnożącymi się ostatnio wpisami jednopostowych forumowiczów, którzy z cenionego przez wszystkich wątku zrobili sobie *tablicę proskrypcyjną*


 jaki w tym sens skoro uzytkownicy majacy wiecej postow tez pisza bzdury !!! 

podam przyklad handlowcow z Gizexu uprawiajacych darmowa kryptoreklame na forum , ktory 2 stycznia uzytkuje kociol na pelet a 10 juz weglowy co ciekawe oba zakupione wlasnie we wspomnianej firmie (szczerze watpie zeby uzytkowal dwa domy z dwoma kotlami , a tymbardziej jeden dom i dwa kotly)

nie pozostaje nic jak czytanie forum z dystansem 





> ja mam kocioł z podajnikiem na ekogroszek i dodatkowym rusztem do spalania węgla i drewna. Kocioł beta z firmy gizex (Pleszewo) - nie narzekam na niego. Bez problemu można się przełączyć z jednego paliwa na drugie. Nie jestem uzależniony od jednego paliwa i jak trzeba spalić jakieś kartony czy inne śmieci to nie ma problemu.


 (temat http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...09#post4498509 )





> Jeżeli chodzi o dobry kocioł do pelletu to jednym z kotłow z wyższej pólki jest model CSI firmy D'Alessandro Termomeccanica. Sam jestem jego dumnym posiadaczem. Kocioł w pełni zautomatyzowany, łatwy w czyszczeniu i ekonomiczny, no i cichutki. Pogodówka, automatyczna zapalarka, żeliwny palnik, dwa systemy nadmuchu , system podtrzymania płomienia i solidne blachy. Oprócz pelletu można w nim spalać ziarna zbóż i ekogroszek ale naprawde dobre efekty uzyskuje się przy spalaniu pelletu. Kocioł godny polecenia.


 (temat http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...26#post4311826 )

ten temat http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...32#post4419932 mysle ze tez stworzyli handlowcy  z Gizexu.

----------


## amyF

co racja to racja z racjonalnym podejsciem do czytania forum - ale zgodze sie z egonem : takie pojedyncze zachwalające wpisy drażnią i zasmiecają forum  :sad:

----------


## Muratorek_22

UWAGA UWAGA ! Przestrzegam i ostrzegam firma EKOWIT - JACEK WITCZAK z Poznania, facet konfliktowy jakich mało - facet po umówieniu przyjeżdza przed czasem i gdy nie zastał nikogo, to nawet nie ma zamiaru poinformować o tym, że już jest, bo jak stwierdził to do niego trzeba dzwonić, a on do nikogo nie będzie dzwonił - więc gdy byłem 3 minuty po czasie to gościa już nie było. W trakcie rozmowy telefonicznej opryskliwy, niemiły. Wielki fachowiec po prostu. Żenada. Uważajcie na tego typa !! Tragedia oby mnie takich psedo-fachowców !!! Zreszta opinia potwierdza się z opinią którą wcześniej zamieściła inna osoba tutaj na forum.

----------


## Jarek EM08

Witaj Muratorku...

Piszesz, piszesz a w ogóle nie napisałeś czego ten "szpec" nie raczył Ci zrobić...  :big grin:  Tzn. czym on się zajmuje...
Przy okazji przypominam, że na wpisy jednopostowców na tym forum są przyjmowane z dużą dozą rezerwy, a dwa, że "szpec" figuruje na pierwszej stronie naszej białej listy (no ale to było dawno i może już nieprawda...).

 :bye:

----------


## Egon

Może by jednak takie posty usuwać, żeby niepotrzebnie nie zaśmiecały forum? Jeśli ktoś wpada tutaj tylko po to, aby "wyrównać rachunki" z jakimś fachowcem to ... :good night: 
Może moderator przemyśli sprawę?

----------


## Jarek EM08

Żaden moderator tu niestety nie zagląda...  :sad: 

 :bye:

----------


## Muratorek_22

> Witaj Muratorku...
> 
> Piszesz, piszesz a w ogóle nie napisałeś czego ten "szpec" nie raczył Ci zrobić...  Tzn. czym on się zajmuje...
> Przy okazji przypominam, że na wpisy jednopostowców na tym forum są przyjmowane z dużą dozą rezerwy, a dwa, że "szpec" figuruje na pierwszej stronie naszej białej listy (no ale to było dawno i może już nieprawda...).


Szpec nie raczył mi dokonać prostej wymiany rur do wody ciepłej i zimnej. Dla kolegów powyżej - kiedyś musi być ten pierwszy raz postu tak ?? Proszę sobie przejrzeć kilkanaście postów wcześniej i zobaczyć tą samą opinię o Panu Witczaku. Ja ostrzegam (nie wyrównuje rachunków) a wy nie musicie słuchać możecie sami sie o tym przekonać. Ale nie życzę wam tych nerwów..

----------


## Przemek32

Hejka - moge potwierdzic to co napisał powyżej Muratorek_22 - Pan Super Specjalista Jacek Witczak wymieniał u moich rodziców instalację wodno-kanalizacyjną - przede wszystkim był bardzo niemiły dla starszych ludzi, gdy oni chcieli dbać w miarę o porządek to mówił że to remont i musi się kurzyć. Arogant. Przyjechał godzinę po czasie, choć wcześniej mówił że jest super punktualny. A ok można to pominać jesli chociazby dobrze wykonana swoja robote. Niestety z tym było jeszcze gorzej - po tygodniu od założenia zaczęla woda ciekną przy jednym z liczników a Pan Witczak gdy zadzwonilem nie miał czasu przyjechal bo mial bardzo pilne prace a sasiad z dolu raczej nie bedzie czekal az mu zaleje cala lazienke więc musiałem wezwac innego hydraulika. Więc podejrzewam że Pan Witczak z białej listy to chyba sam siebie dopisał i tyle w tym temacie

----------


## Jarek EM08

Drogi Muratorku,

nie możesz nam brać za złe, że z lekkim dystansem podchodzimy do osób i ich postów, które zajmują głos na FM tylko po to, aby kogoś jednorazowo pochwalić lub zganić. Co innego gdyby taki post napisała np. *myszonik*, która jest najaktywniejszą forumowiczką grupy Poznań i ma całkiem pokaźny dorobek zarówno na polu swojego budowlanego dziennika, jak i ogólnoforumowym. 

Nasze sceptyczne podejście wynika z tego, że nie raz widzieliśmy tutaj różne prywatno-publiczne wojenki między inwestorami i szpecami dziedzin wszelakich...

Przyjumjemy Twój głos na NIE, ale pozwól nam podchodzić do niego z lekkim dystansem.

 :bye:

----------


## Jarek EM08

> Hejka - moge potwierdzic to co napisał powyżej Muratorek_22


Cóż Muratorku... Dodam, że potwierdzający Cię Przemek podnosi Twoją wiarygodność w naszych oczach... :big grin:  Mam nadzieję, że cichaczem nie współpracujecie ze sobą...  :big grin:

----------


## teejay

Witam wszystkich, 

chciałbym przestrzec przed firmą Profit s.c. Anna Mikołajewska, Marcin Drzycimski (Poznań, Niecała 14). Jak znajdę trochę czasu opiszę szczegóły. Na szybko: niesolidność goni fuszerę, a fuszera niesolidność. Niedoinformowanie klienta. Ekipa monterska po kilka razy montuje i wymontowuje okna, a i tak jest krzywo. Drzwi zamontowane koszmarnie, progi krzywo, drzwi się nie zamykają, bujam się z reklamacjami, nie mam już na nich nerwów. Od roku (?) nie mogę wyegzekwować poprawek, ogarnia mnie inwestorska frustracja i bezsilność. Unikać jak ognia, żal, że takie potworki funkcjonują na rynku.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Egon

> Witam wszystkich, 
> 
> chciałbym przestrzec przed firmą Profit s.c. Anna Mikołajewska, Marcin Drzycimski (Poznań, Niecała 14). Jak znajdę trochę czasu opiszę szczegóły. Na szybko: niesolidność goni fuszerę, a fuszera niesolidność. Niedoinformowanie klienta. Ekipa monterska po kilka razy montuje i wymontowuje okna, a i tak jest krzywo. Drzwi zamontowane koszmarnie, progi krzywo, drzwi się nie zamykają, bujam się z reklamacjami, nie mam już na nich nerwów. Od roku (?) nie mogę wyegzekwować poprawek, ogarnia mnie inwestorska frustracja i bezsilność. Unikać jak ognia, żal, że takie potworki funkcjonują na rynku.
> 
> pozdrawiam


... i specjalnie wpadłeś tutaj tylko po to, aby nas o tym fakcie poinformować, tak? hmm ...  :yes:

----------


## Muratorek_22

Może jeszcze dodam do Pana Witczaka, że chociaż mógłby zadzwonić że jest już na miejscu a nikogo nie zastał to wolał porozklejać swoje reklamy. na to miał czas. Gdy wczoraj dotarł drugi hydraulik - był punktualny na czas, zadzwonił że już jest, na jakie problemy natrafił i po prostu po ludzku pytał się w jaki sposób postąpić aby klient był zadowolony. A więc można podejść normalnie do człowieka.

----------


## joliska

> Żaden moderator tu niestety nie zagląda...


Zagląda, zagląda - a że nie jest jasnowidzem, to nie wszystkie posty śledzi na bieżąco... 

Mam nadzieję, że zbieżność imion/ maili Muratorka i Przemka32 jest naprawdę przypadkowa  :Evil:

----------


## budowapoznan

> Widzę, że nie umieściłam ostrzeżenia w powinnam jak najszybciej - Pan *Artur Lewiński* - pośredniczy w wykonywaniu wszelkiego rodzaju blatów i parapetów. Ma swoje stanowisko pracy (biuro z wystawką) w Tarnowie Podgórnym (Przeźmierowo czy Baranowo). Umowę podpisałam  z nim w lutym,br wpłącając zadatek. Blat miał być w czerwcu, był długo później i jeszcze facet szantażował mnie, że nie dowiezie kamienia jak mu nie dopłacę ponad ustaloną cenę umowną. Trafił jednak na kosę...
> Sąsiadowi zamontował parapety z konglomeratu. Parapecik długości 1 m miał pęknięty narożnik. Pan Artur najpierw nie uznawał swojej winy, a potem dłuuugo wymieniał go na nowy. No chyba trudno o pęknięcie tak krótkiego blatu w nieużywanym jeszcze domu???????????!!!!!!!!!!!! Podejrzewamy, że wiedział CO montuje.... Mogło się udać....[/b]


Znam firmę " Imperial " od dłuższego czasu...nie znam dokładnie tematu...nie myli się ten, co nic nie robi...jest to pierwsza negatywna ocena pracy p.Artura, jaką usłyszałem... raczej słyszy się o dobrej obsłudze i terminowości z ich strony...może warto napisać, jaki finał ma sprawa?

----------


## teejay

> ... i specjalnie wpadłeś tutaj tylko po to, aby nas o tym fakcie poinformować, tak? hmm ...


Cześć.

Tak, dokładnie. Gdybym trafił wcześniej na tego typu informację nie podjąłbym współpracy z tą firmą. Może jesteś trochę przewrażliwiony na takich, co wpadają, żeby oczerniać konkurencję. Ja konkurencją nie jestem. Zresztą w sumie to się nie dziwię. Może to tak trochę wygląda po tym moim jednym poście. 

Niestety nie każdy ma czas na prowadzenie dziennika i galerii z budowy z Internecie i angażowanie się w dyskusje przy miliardach spraw do załatwienia irl. Zbieram mozolnie materiały i opis swoich 3 letnich doświadczeń malutkiego inwestorka, który zbudował sobie mały domek i zamierzam się nimi podzielić na stosownej tablicy, już niedługo. Pewnie dopiero to podniesie jakąś tam wiarygodność poprzednich postów. 

Tymczasem tylko ostrzegam, że ta firma to zły wybór.

pozdrawiam

----------


## teejay

> Może jeszcze dodam do Pana Witczaka....


Mnie Pan Witczak po spotkaniu na budowie wydał się dziwolągiem, takich właśnie niejasno wyrażających się "fachowców" starałem się unikać przez cały czas budowy domu. Czytając te opinie wnioskuję, że dokonałem dobrego wyboru nie podejmując współpracy z tym Panem.

pozdrawiam

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Może możliwość dodawania postów, w tym wątku, winni mieć użytkownicy legitymujący się jakimś minimalnym dorobkiem postów? 5? 10? 20?
Zbyt wielu tu kilkupostowców.

Tak zwane "mniejsze zło".

----------


## amyF

nie polecam cieślo-dekarza - zwanego przeze mnie Panem od dachu:

Jerzy Bobrowski z Pniew

problem pierwszy: doradził podniesienie dachu ale "nie zauważył" ze okap zasłonił częśc okna. później oczywiscie skazował za przycięcie dachu.
problem drugi: chciał, aby mu zapłacić za wykonanie większego metrażu dachu - po przedstawieniu mu moich obliczen z których wynikało ze dach jest mniejszy o 30 m2 (!!!) zarzekał sie ze pomylil się w obliczeniach....
problem trzeci - dla mnie najbardziej przykry: od października kiedy skończył robić dach przeciekały kominy - mówił ze przyjedzie poprawić. Do marca Pan niestety się nie pojawił (pomimo nękania go przeze mnie -pozniej nie odbierał telefonow...), a ze ciekło juz na zrobione tynki to musielismy wynająć kogoś innego do poprawek i dodatkowe koszty  :sad: 
wiadomo ze "kto nie pracuje ten się nie myli" ale należy robotę zle wykonaną poprawic!

----------


## Jarek EM08

Cieszę się, że wreszcie ktoś nie z jednopostowców zdecydował się tu trochę ponarzekać...  :big grin:  Takie ostrzegawcze wpisy czyta się z prawdziwą przyjemnością...  :big grin:  *amyF*, nie masz jeszcze kogoś do nakapowania?... :big grin: 

 :bye:

----------


## amyF

całe szczescie nie  :smile: 
bo do opóźnień i przesunięć zdążyłam sie juz przyzwyczaic w świecie budowlanym....
póki co to tylko ten gosciu zalazł mi za skóre ! chociaż jeszcze czeka nas wykończeniówka...strach sie bac

----------


## kreator

również mam wyłącznie negatywną opinię o firmie profinbud, T.Jędrysiak. Miło do momentu podpisania umowy. Pan Jędrysiak był zawsze punktualny na umówionych spotkaniach. Po podpisaniu umowy zaczęło się. Na chwilę obecną mamy już kilka miesięcy opóźnienia i nie możemy zakończyć budowy. Odkłada rozpozcęcie prac z poniedziałku na wtorek, z wtorku na środę itd. Już w następny poniedziałek na pewno będzie na budowie. I oczywiście nie pojawia się. Unikał kontaktu z nami. Nie odbierał telefonów. Okłamywał, że za kilka dni rozpoczyna pracę. po kontakcie z hurtownią okazywało się, że  w ogóle nie zamówił nigdy towaru. Oszust, kłamca, człowiek skandalicznie nie dotrzymujący terminów i lekceważący klienta. Do tego na tyle bezczelny by nie poczuwać się do zadnej odpowiedzialności finansowej za powstałe z jego winy opóźnienia. Jedynie dla ludzi o silnych nerwach.

----------


## kreator

współpraca z  profinbud T, Jędrysiak to koszmar, który na obecnym etapie (już kilkumiesięcznego opóźnienia firmy w budowie naszego domu) śni się nam po nocach. Zdecydowaliśmy się już na kontakt z adwokatem, który, jeśli nic się nie zmieni, zacznie egzekwować od pana Jędrysiaka pozostałe do wykonania elementy umowy. Do momentu podpisania umowy punktualny, miły i zaangazowany. Po podpisaniu umowy zaczęły sie opóźnmienia, ciągłe przeciąganie terminów rozpoczęcia prac, wymówki, uniki, wręcz nie odbieranie przez niego naszych telefonów. Okłamywanie w kwestii przedłużającego się oczekiwania na zamówiony towar, którego nigdy faktycznie nie zamówił (co okazywało sie po kontakcie z hurtownią). Odradzam bo jest to człowiek nie dotrzymujący terminów, lekceważący klienta, kłamiący na kazdym kroku, co wielokrotnie mu udowodniliśmy.

----------


## piotrek1502

> Dodam tylko tyle że firma ta się połączyła, albo tez w jakiś inny sposób przerodziła w firmę o pięknej nazwie Spokojna Budowa  lub Marka , jednak jakość pozostała taka sama. Mieliśmy z nimi niestety tę nieprzyjemność( zresztą nie my jedyni, wystarczy wpisać ich w wyszukiwarce a kilku "poszkodowanych " od razu się znajdzie.
> Na rozmowie w sprawei budowy mówią pięknie,roztaczają anielskie wizje a do tego robią tanie wycyeny, jednak każdy kolejny krok to już gorzej(


absolutnie odradzam zlecanie temu czlowiekowi czegokolwiek na budowie.podejzewam ze zrobienie prostego wykopu przerosloby jego mozliwosci.to co powyprawial u mnie przeroslo moje dotychczasowe doswiadczenia z pseudofachowcami wielokrotnie a jest to moja trzecia
budowa-krzywe sciany,brak pionow,dekarze dokonywali codow by poskladac dach na tym co wymorowal.rury od kanalizacji zalana odwrotnie,styropian poprzyklejany tak ze rece opadaja.ostrzegam przed tym panem.

----------


## lkk.

Firma "Indeco - Centrum" pana Roberta Zamelczyka mieszcząca się w centrum meblowym Top Shopping w Komornikach - nie poleciłbym własnemu wrogowi...
Zamówiliśmy zabudowę kuchni na początku listopada 2010, teraz mamy koniec marca 2011 i widoki na skończenie naszej kuchni praktycznie żadne. Pan Zamelczyk nie odbiera telefonu już od dłuższego czasu, a gdy w końcu pojechałem się z nim spotkać... wyszedł z własnego sklepu (!!!)
No i te słowa wypowiedziane przez pracownika, już po spektakularnym wyjściu pana Zamelczyka: "ja naprawdę nie jestem panu w stanie pomóc, ja takie sceny codziennie oglądam". Dodatkowego komentarza chyba nie trzeba?

----------


## mariar

> cd. jest 7.05 i mamy slupki i murki bez obudowy skrzynki elektr. i śmietnika.
> Niestety mąż uwierzył zapewnieniom brata (razem prowadzą firmę) i zapłacił za całośc płotu metalowego i wymurowanie całości. Bracia zniknęli chociaż dzis mieli montować metalowe elementy. Mąż spotkał znajomą i dowiedział się, że u niej był identyczny scenariusz jak u nas. Zrobili fundament i poszli sobie. Podobno z tego włąsnie są znani, że robót nie końćzą. Zobaczymy jak to u nas się skończy.
> Ale rozmawiać się z nimi nie da i naprawdę przestrzegam potencjalnych zainteresownych współpracą z tymi panami. HORROR, szkoda zdrowia i nerwów, których my niestety nie uniknęliśmy.


Dzień dobry,
ja również zostałam oszukana przez braci Andrzejewskich, sprawa trafiła do sądu.
 Będę wdzięczna za kontakt w tej sprawie (697 660 620)

----------


## cziko911

witam, ostatnio wymieniałem drzwi w calym mieszkaniu, po przejrzeniu ofert wszystkich sklepów zdecydowalem się na Firmę Fachowiec SEK z siedziba w galerii Arkady w Poznaniu. ogolnie podejscie do kl OK ale, no wlasnie ogromne ALE do calego procesu montazu drzwi - KOSZMAR. 
FIRMA ARGUS - co się okazało jedyny podwykonawca Sęka,  totalnie nie znająca sie na rzeczy. Listwy okołodrzwiowe przykleili tak, że odpadły po godzinie, porobili dziury w scianie na wylot, o zaslepkach wykonczeniowych nie ma juz w ogóle mowy. Dodam, że na pomiarze podali inna kwotę za usługę niz wyszla końcowa - oczywiscie byla znacznie wyższa. *OGOLNIE SKANDAL, PORAŻKA, SZEF ARGUSa CHOLERNIE NIEMIŁY, BRAK SŁÓW. UCIEKAJCIE OD FACHOWCA I TYM SAMYM ARGUSA, NA KTÓREGO BĘDZIECIE SKAZANI.*

----------


## mac7619

Ostrzegam przed oszustami : Piotrem Stefaniakiem ( "firma" Spokojna Budowa )  oraz  Sławomirem Łukaszewskim ( "firma"  Zakład Handlowo-Usługowy "K&S" ) ! Ludzie ci to zwykli oszuści z wyrokami sądowymi ( w tym jedna sprawa w Sądzie w Poznaniu wygrana przeze mnie na co mam wyrok z klauzulą wykonalności ! ) . Naciągają inwestorów na zaliczki ( szczególnie p. Łukaszewski , który uważa się za "wybitnego fachowca" w dziedzinie budownictwa ) a potem znikają z budowy . Do tego zatrudniają ludzi bez umowy ( na czarno ) nie płacą im , a ludzie którzy pracują u nich to w większości przypadków osoby nie mające wiele wspólnego z budownictwem !

----------


## situla

> Drewno-Bud pana Waldemara Omańskiego z Międzyrzecza , ja również mówie tej Firmie " *NIE* "  , jedna wielka porażka


Niestety musimy potwierdzić, że firma pana Waldemara Omańskiego jest wyjątkowo niesłowna i z wielkimi oporami realizuje reklamacje.

----------


## endru

Mój post na BIAŁEJ LIŚCIE poczytajcie.


> Witam wszystkich. Moja przygoda z Panem Damianem Jarociem zaczeła się od.......Białej Listy Solidnych. stamtąd wlaśnie wzięłam  jego namiary, wiedziona świetnymi opiniami .dodatkowo mój super Kierbud( też z bialej listy) mowil ze to dobry, niedrogi fachowiec . No to zadzwonilam , dostalam wycene, spotkaliśmy się, pokazaliśmy projekt , ponegocjowalismy cenę i niby wszystko mialo ruszyć. Niestety, poniewaz nie podpisalismy umowy z  Panem Damianem  to okazalo się ze juz potem nie starczylo dla nas miejsca- tu od razu dodaje , ze nie mialam o to pretensji bo wiadomo ze ekipa nie będzie czekala  . No więc umówiliśmy się na rok 2010. Zadzwonilam, okazalo się ze sierpien, potem że wrzesien ale pomyślalam ....ok............. Spotkaliśmy się : na dzialce( zeby ją jeszcze raz obejrzec) oraz w domu , w celu podpisania umowy i ostatecznych  ustaleń. Pan Damian przyszedł ale....................bez umowy..................wobec czego ustaliliśmy ze umowę przygotuję ja. Pan Jaroć z własnej inicjatywy chcial przyspieszyć wejście na budowę , bo cytuję: jest mokro i tam gdzie teraz robimy, zalało.........więc umawiamy się na czwartek na 7 rano.......z umową...... pan Damian obiecał zadzwonic w poniedzialek zeby ostatecznie potwieirdzić czy to rzeczywiście będzie czwartek czy piątek. No i zaczęło się....Od wtorku przez okrągle 2 tygodnie wykonalam niezliczone ilości telefonów do  Jarocia. Oczywiscie bez rezultatu. W końcu zadzwonilam do Kierbuda , który  odniósł sukces i dodzwonil sie do  Jarocia a ten mu pokrętnie powiedzial ze...byl chory ........i ze zadzwoni do mnie na pewno na dzien następny. Oczywiście tak sie nie stało. Zeby było śmieszniej zadzwonilam znowu do Kierbuda i tym razem wersja Pana Damiana byla taka- nie wiem co ma zrobic, nie wyrabiam się , nie wiem czy wziąc tą robotę. no do cholery jasnej- ja rozumiem wiele, ale żeby po gówniarsku unikać telefonów, przetrzymywać ludzi bez zadnej informacji, robić z siebie niepoważnego człowieka i chować za plecami innych??????? Dodatkowo, wielokrotnie prosilam Jarocia o oddanie moich dokumentów- jakby nie bylo , kopia takiego projektu tez do cholery kosztuje. 
> Wniosek jest jeden- moze to i są fachowcy, tyle ze sodówa do glowy jak widac odbija każdemu...bo żaden szanujący się fachowiec nie będzie robil takiej gówniarzerii jak Jaroc.........
> NIE POLECAM.........
> .za to polecam swojego Kierbuda, pana Zbyszka K - o nim przeczytacie na bialej liście. fajny facet i tyle w temacie.
> 
> A my , na szczescie ruszamy 05.10...............oby tylko przez obsuwę Jarocia starczylo nam czasu do mrozów

----------


## grzesk

Szczerze nie polecam!!!:
HORODYŃSKI ARTUR KAMIENIARSTWO (zajmuje się budowlanką)
Rynek 2, Osieczna
Firma nie wywiązała się z umowy (kapitalny remont mieszkania), mimo dodatkowego terminu. 
W żadnym wypadku proszę nie wypłacać żadnych pieniędzy przed ukończeniem prac!. Po większej zaliczce Pan Horodyński zjawił się po 4 tygodniach po to aby popracować przez 2 dni. Okazało się że, właściciel w międzyczasie znalazł większą robotę i nie miał czasu skończyć mieszkania. Przyjeżdżał po godzinach razem z zmęczonymi pracownikami. 
Przez 3 miesiące nic nie zostało zrobione prawidłowo, na ścianach gładź do poprawy, cieknące rury, źle wykonana instalacja elektryczna, krzywe ściany,  krzywo położone kafelki które trzeba było zrywać!!! Żenada. 
Właściciel nie umie doradzić w zakupie materiałów, podejmuje się prac o których nie ma pojęcia. Podjął się wymiany instalacji elektrycznej, instalacja została źle wykonana, położono złe kable, nie wymieniono puszek, źle podłączono kable. Całość musiał poprawiać elektryk, poza tym pracownik zerwał plombę legalizacyjną z licznika energii narażając mnie na dodatkowe koszty oraz nerwy.
Pan Horodyński nie jest osobą słowną, przez 3 miesiące kłamał pisząc sms-y, że będzie dzisiaj, nie odbiera połączeń telefonicznych, nie odpisuje na smsy oraz nie odbiera listów poleconych. Ładnie mówi, zachwala widać u niego ładny bajer to podstawa  :sad: 

Zamiast wykonanego remontu mam poszargane nerwy, znarnowany czas oraz pieniądze.

Radze omijać oszusta szerokim łukiem !!!

----------


## Egon

Zdecydowanie odradzam korzystanie z jakichkolwiek usług firmy 

*Andrzej Zopf
ciesielstwo - dekarstwo - stolarstwo
ul. Rakojedzka 61, 62-085 Skoki
tel. 691 068 035*
dach wykonany poprawnie, ale:
- przeciekające, źle uszczelnione opierzenie i złe pokrycie membrany wokół komina nie interesowało już wykonawcy po skasowaniu zapłaty
- za nisko osadzone okno dachowe również nie zajmowało myśli pana Zopfa, który po zainkasowaniu należności po prostu ...
*nie odbiera telefonów zarówno od inwestora, jak i kierownika budowy lub po przypadkowym odebraniu bezceremonialnie rozłącza się*. 
W zestawieniu z fachowcami (jednego polecałem już na Białej Liście, innych zamieszczę tam wkrótce), z jakimi miałem do czynienia na mojej budowie, człowiek ten wypada, jak zwykły niepoważny gówniarz, mimo że liczy sobie dobrze ponad 50 lat. Ponieważ jest on ponoć stałym wykonawcą dachów dla jednej z firm ogólnobudowlanych ze Skoków, budującej systemem developerskim (polecanej zresztą na Białej Liście), potencjalnym klientom owej firmy radzę sprawdzić, czy dach będzie wykonywał pan Zopf. O poprawkach jego fuszerek można bowiem zapomnieć.

----------


## BelAir

Zanim podam nazwę firmy, chciałbym zapytać czy jest jakiś skuteczny sposób na wyegzekwowanie od firmy budowlanej wykonania napraw gwarancyjnych niedoróbek i usterek wykrytych w krótkim po zakończeniu ich prac czasie?
Mam umowę na której widnieje 5-cio letni okres gwarancji, a tymczasem nie minęło pół roku a właściciel zachowuje się jakbyśmy byli dziećmi - nie odbiera telefonów, a jak już odbierze - obiecuje, że wszystko zrobi jak najszybciej, że będzie na koniec tygodnia..., później znowu nie odbiera...

Co mi zostaje?
Sąd?
Czy wziąć inną firmę i wysłać mu fakturę?

Dodatkowo czas mnie goni, ponieważ w domu pracuje inna firma, która zamyka poddasze, a tymczasem jedną z usterek jest przeciekające opierzenie przy kominie...

Podejrzewam, że wielu z Was pewnie ma lub miało podobnie, więc może i jakiś sposób...

Pozdrawiam
i mam nadzieję, że jednak wszystko uda mi się załatwić i nazwa tej firmy tu nie padnie...

----------


## VIEVIORA

> Ja nie polecam firme od wszystkiego SZYM BUD p. Robert Szymczak z Gniezna zam. ul. Cienista lub ul. Mieszka I (jezdzi fordem focusem na numerach PGN ...) tel. 791400887 - telefon i samochod moze zmienic ale nazwiska raczej nie. Zreszta telefony zmienia czesto - wiadomo dlaczego. Jest to totalny partacz bez ekipy ktory łapie ludzi chyba po drodze z Gniezna do Poznania - napisze co sknocił: gipsokartony - krzywe i pekaja, kafelki krzywe , fugi - tragedia, ocieplenie zewnetrzne - krzywe i do poprawki. Facet lubi brac zaliczki i nie pojawiac sie na budowie przez kilka dni. Juz kilku inwestorow wyrzucilo go z budowy m.in. z Kicina, Siekierek, Gowarzewa i Puszczykowa i kto we ilu budów kolo gniezna - wied UWAGA NA NAZWISKO ROBERT SZYMCZAK  Z GNIEZNA !!!!!!! PARTACZ DO 3 POTEGI.


PODPISUJĘ SIĘ POD POWYŻSZYM KOMENTARZEM W 1000 % !!! PAN ROBERT CENOWO JEST BARDZO ATRAKCYJNY ALE NIECH TO WAS W ŻADEN SPOSÓB NIE ZWIEDZIE. CENA DO JAKOŚCI I DO DALSZEGO POSTĘPOWANIA Z KLIENTEM TO NAWET WYGÓROWANA. ROBILI U NAS OCIEPLENIE ZEWNĘTRZNE ORAZ KŁADLI WEŁNĘ (PIERWSZĄ WARSTWĘ) NA PODDASZU. WEŁNA OK ALE OCIEPLENIE MASAKRA. NIE MA ŚCIANY ŻEBY BYŁA WPORZĄDKU. PRZY WYJŚCIU NA TARAS I PRZY WEJŚCIU DO DOMU SUFITY UCIEKAJĄ NA OK 5-6 CM. SŁUPY SĄ TRĄCONE, DOOKOŁA OKIEN NIE MA KĄTÓW NAD BRAMĄ GARAŻOWĄ JEST WIELKI BRZUCH (POPRAWIANY JUŻ ZRESZTĄ PRZEZ PANA ROBERTA A I TAK JEST ŹLE) NA KAŻDEJ ŚCIANIE FALE DUNAJU, LISTWA OKAPNIKOWA POŁOŻONA TAK, ŻE NA ELEWACJI ZROBIŁO SIĘ COŚ W CHARAKTERZE ZJEŻDŻALNI, GARAŻ POZOSTAWIŁ W STANIE GORSZYM NIŻ NIEJEDNA KOMÓRKA DLA ZWIERZĄT, WYKUSZ JEST KRZYWO (JUŻ ZRESZTĄ TEŻ POPRAWIANY) I WIELE JESZCZE INNYCH MANKAMENTÓW. MATERIAŁ OCZYWIŚCIE BYŁ NASZ, CO CIEKAWE NA DOM O POWIERZCHNI 200 M2 PAN ROBERT ZUŻYL 3,15 TONY KLEJU (PRODUCENT PRZEWIDUJE MAKSYMALNE ZUŻYCIE KLEJU NA KLEJENIE I NA SIATKĘ 8 KG / M2 CO DLA 250 M2 ELEWACJI WYNOSI 2 TONY A CIEKAWE CO SIĘ STAŁO Z RESZTĄ CZYLI 1,15 KLEJU????) U MOJEGO SĄSIADA ROBIŁ SZPACHLE ŚCIAN WEWN. NA PIERWSZY RZUT OKA WSZYSTKO OK ALE KIEDY KOLEJNY FACHOWIEC PODŚWIETLIŁ TO HALOGENEM TO NIC TYLKO WOŁAĆ O POMSTĘ DO NIEBA. TO CO ZOBACZYŁAM TO BYŁ JAKIŚ KOSZMAR!!! JAK JUŻ PISAŁAM WIEDZA I WYKONANIE NA POZIOMIE MNIEJ WIĘCEJ MOIM (CZYLI KOBIETY PRACUJĄCEJ W BIURZE). PAN ROBERT WPRAWDZIE ZALICZEK WIELKICH NIE BRAŁ, ALE PROSIŁ O PŁATNOŚCI TYGODNIOWE ZA WYKONANĄ PRACĘ W TYGODNIU. ZGODZILIŚMY SIĘ I TO BYŁ NASZ BŁĄD. NALEŻAŁO NAJPIERW DO KAŻDEGO KAWAŁKA ELEWACJI ZAWOŁAĆ KIEROWNIKA. W KOŃCU KIEROWNIK PRZYJECHAŁ, WYTKNĄŁ MILION MANKAMENTÓW, KTÓRE PAN ROBERT MIAŁ POPRAWIĆ. OCZYWIŚCIE ZAPOWIEDZIELIŚMY, ŻE TO JUŻ NA JEGO KOSZT I TO ON MA KUPIĆ BRAKUJĄCE MATERIAŁY. WZIĄŁ COŚ NA POCZĄTEK WYKONANIA TYCH POPRAWEK Z HURTOWNI, W KTÓREJ SIĘ ZAOPATRUJEMY I MAMY TAM RACHUNEK OTWARTY, POWIEDZIAŁ, ŻE TO POKRYJE I... NAGLE ZEPSUŁ MU SIĘ SAMOCHÓD I TYLE GO WIDZIELI!!!!!!!!!! W MIĘDZYCZASIE USTALIŁ JAKIEŚ DWA TERMINY POJAWIENIA SIĘ U NAS NA BUDOWIE, OCZYWIŚCIE ŻADNEGO NIE DOTRZYMAŁ CAŁY CZAS CHOWAJĄC SIĘ ZA ZEPSUTYM SAMOCHODEM. UCIECZKA PANA ROBERTA Z NASZEJ BUDOWY MIAŁA MIEJSCE GDZIEŚ POD KONIEC MAJA LUB NA POCZĄTKU CZERWCA DOKŁADNIE JUŻ NIE PAMIĘTAM. WCZEŚNIEJ JESZCZE 1 TELEFON NA 10 ODEBRAŁ TERAZ JUŻ BOI SIĘ ODBIERAĆ. WCZORAJ NAPISAŁAM MU SMS, ŻE KOŃCZĘ Z NIM WSPÓŁPRACĘ, POPROSZĘ O PRZELANIE KWOTY 3500,00 ZŁ (TO MINIMUM ZA MATERIAŁ I ROBOCIZNĘ ABY POPRAWIĆ JEGO PARTACTWO) ALE OTRZYMAŁAM ODPOWIEDŹ, ŻE MAM IŚĆ DO SĄDU I GO NIE STRASZYĆ. MAŁO TEGO SZANOWNY PAN ROBERT DO DZIŚ NIE BYŁ ŁASKAW ZWRÓCIĆ MI KLUCZA DO MOJEGO DOMU. ZATEM OGŁASZAM, IŻ JEST TO PARTACZ JAKICH MAŁO I DO TEGO ZŁODZIEJ PIERWSZEJ WODY!!!! NIECH NIKOGO WIĘCEJ NIE NABIERZE!!! MOWA O PANU ROBERCIE SZYMCZAKU ZAMIESZKAŁYM W GNIEŹNIE PRZY UL. MIESZKA I NAJPRAWDOPODOBNIEJ. OBECNIE DZIAŁA CHYBA TEŻ POD FIRMĄ ŻONY ALBO KOGOŚ: Szymczak Agnieszka Przedsiębiorstwo Handlowo-Usługowe Mieszka I 42 /3 62-200 Gniezno - woj. wielkopolskie tel. 791 400 887 ...
POWYŻSZY NUMER JEST STARY. JA ZNAM DWA INNE: 793200694 TEN JUŻ JEST WYŁĄCZONY I OBECNY, KTÓRY JESZCZE DZIAŁA: 517674408. PAN ROBERT JEŹDZI STARYM GRANATOWYM FORDEM KOMBI NA NUMERACH PGN.... OSZUST OSZUST I ZŁODZIEJ!!!

----------


## bossmax

Witam wszystkich. Chciałbym również wszystkich przestrzec przed tym d... iem. Przed robotą milusi i w ogóle , a po zabraniu kasy nawet nie odbiera tel. Układał mi dachówkę i orynnowanie i wszystko było ok. dopóki nie padało. Po ulewach jakie miały miejsce miesiąc temu wciąż dach przecieka. Byli czterokrotnie niby coś tam poprawiali ale nic nie poprawili bo wciąż cieknie. Skasowali kupę siana a ja stoję z robotą. Nie mogę ułożyć ocieplenia ani nidy bo wszystko mi zgnije. Nie wiem jak tego człowieka zmusić do naprawy. Najgorsze jest to że robił z polecenia mojego kolegi i nie podpisałem z nim umowy.

----------


## PrzemekKoz

Unibet S.C. Adam Myślicki Marcin Modławski
Bogdanowo 11
64-600 Oborniki
wielkopolskie

Powody dodania: 
1. przedstawienie do aktu notarialnego fałszywego świadectwa energetycznego - zamiast pieca z zamknięta komora spalania, piec z otwartą.
2. niedostarczenie elementów automatyki budynkowej: siłowników, pilotów do bram,
3. nie wywiązywanie się z gwarancji,
4. zniszczenie podłogi drewnianej oraz płytek już podczas układania,
5. nie przekazanie dokumentów związanych z budową - nabywcy,
6. samowola budowlana - zmiany w przyłączu wodnym bez uzgodnienia z Aquanetem,
7. wystawiania zawyżonych faktur bez protokołu odbioru prac.

Wysyłanie jakichkolwiek pism nie przynosi skutku, korespondencja trwa już prawie 7 miesięcy.

----------


## atika

Niestety nadszedł dla mnie czas, że i ja muszę kogoś tu dopisać. 

Ostrzegam wszystkich przed firmą solid-bed z Radomia

Jeszcze tak niepoważnej firmy nie widziałam !!!!

Panowie praktycznie wrzucili szambo do dziury, mimo uwag instalatorów, męża i koparkowego, że jest źle osadzone stwierdzili, że dobrze i UCIEKLI !!!! z budowy.

Mąż gonił ich 3 km bo jechali środkiem, tak by nie przejechał.... ale i tak nie daliśmy im rady.
W końcu wczoraj musieliśmy sami wynająć dźwig, koparkę i dopisać do ceny szamba 1000 zł. za niepotrzebną usługę.

Szef  się tłumaczy, że pracownicy uciekli i nawet nie dali mu kasy za szamba..... niepoważna i nienormalna firma.

Równo ze mną miał szambo montowane inny forumowicz i jego sąsiad. Oni mają wysoko wody gruntowe i oba ich szamba bardzo przeciekają !!!

Może i on coś dopisze, ale ja już teraz ostrzegam.

Więc z daleka od tej firmy !!!!

----------


## BelAir

Skoro nie można inaczej - bo jak czytam i wnioskuję - gwarancja dawana przez wykonawcę jest tylko pustą obietnicą. I nie da się wyegzekwować od wykonawcy by się z niej wywiązał - oto sprawca moich kłopotów -
*SOBMAR - Bartłomiej Sobczak*
tel.  0 502 160 680
mail: [email protected]
adres: Sosnowa 8
62002 Jelonek (wielkopolska)

moje zarzuty, poza wspomnianymi w poście powyżej, jeszcze bez nazwy firmy:
- samowola budowlana (komin postawiony niezgodnie z projektem - w wyniku czego rura doprowadzająca powietrze pod posadzką wychodzi z podłogi ponad pół metra na lewo od komina)
- niedokładność i niedbalstwo (taras ma spad w kierunku budynku, mury na piętrze mają odchył od pionu 7cm!!! - wyszło przy tynkowaniu a dom ma wysokość tylko 8m, kominy są za niskie, murowane na dwa razy - jeden komin ma różne fugi, w dodatku przecieka przy opierzeniu, pozapychane rynny.. jest tego więcej, mam zdjęcia, gdyby ktoś był zainteresowany)
-nieterminowość (opóźnienie ponad 3 miesięcy z realizacją stanu surowego + dach - bo było zimno)

Przestrzegam.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

wklejaj fotki tutaj. Zobaczymy tę samowolę.

----------


## wrzosennik

> absolutnie odradzam zlecanie temu czlowiekowi czegokolwiek na budowie.podejzewam ze zrobienie prostego wykopu przerosloby jego mozliwosci.to co powyprawial u mnie przeroslo moje dotychczasowe doswiadczenia z pseudofachowcami wielokrotnie a jest to moja trzecia
> budowa-krzywe sciany,brak pionow,dekarze dokonywali codow by poskladac dach na tym co wymorowal.rury od kanalizacji zalana odwrotnie,styropian poprzyklejany tak ze rece opadaja.ostrzegam przed tym panem.


Mieliśmy z mężem doczynienia z tą firmą, ale właściciel używał nazwiska Barełkowski... hmm... W każdym bądź razie pokazali nam dom, kórzy niby wybudowali, a kiedy pojechaliśmy tam z meżem to okazało się, ze oni jedynie stan surowy zrobili, bo właściciel miał ich szczerze dość... 
I teraz szukamy kogoś, kto się zajmie naszym domkiem, i coraz bardziej się martwię, że jednak w tym roku prac nie rozpoczeniemy :/

----------


## lion

> Niestety nadszedł dla mnie czas, że i ja muszę kogoś tu dopisać. 
> 
> Ostrzegam wszystkich przed firmą solid-bed z Radomia
> 
> Jeszcze tak niepoważnej firmy nie widziałam !!!!
> 
> Panowie praktycznie wrzucili szambo do dziury, mimo uwag instalatorów, męża i koparkowego, że jest źle osadzone stwierdzili, że dobrze i UCIEKLI !!!! z budowy.
> 
> Mąż gonił ich 3 km bo jechali środkiem, tak by nie przejechał.... ale i tak nie daliśmy im rady.
> ...


Potwierdzam. Ekipa montażystów jeździ po Polsce wyłącznie z pianką montażową do okien i tym uszczelniają komory (nie mają swojej drabiny, łopaty, a o istnieniu poziomicy chyba nawet nie wiedzą). Szef zwodzi przez telefon, że wykona poprawki  ...ale często mu się samochód psuje i nie może dotrzeć do klienta. Sprawa będzie miała finał w sądzie.


Z innej beczki chciałem zwrócić uwagę na 'tynkarza' Kosmowskiego - nie mam zastrzeżeń co do jakości prac i jego ludzi bo widziałem co i jak robią, ale szef jest niepoważny - kilka razy termin miałem przesuwany, a w ostatnim przypadku oznajmił mi, że znalazł większą robotę, przez co nie mogłem wykonać wcześniej wybranego rodzaju tynku, ale za to była dostępna opcja tynków c.w. z gotowych zapraw. Czas jak wiadomo goni, instalator c.o. czeka, itd. więc się zgodziłem na tą opcję.
Kosmowski miał się odezwać za 1,5 tyg i podać datę wejścia ekipy. Minęło 1,5 tyg. i na tym koniec - przestał odbierać tel. lub po prostu odrzucał połączenie i nie odpowiadał na sms.

----------


## wrzosennik

> absolutnie odradzam zlecanie temu czlowiekowi czegokolwiek na budowie.podejzewam ze zrobienie prostego wykopu przerosloby jego mozliwosci.to co powyprawial u mnie przeroslo moje dotychczasowe doswiadczenia z pseudofachowcami wielokrotnie a jest to moja trzecia
> budowa-krzywe sciany,brak pionow,dekarze dokonywali codow by poskladac dach na tym co wymorowal.rury od kanalizacji zalana odwrotnie,styropian poprzyklejany tak ze rece opadaja.ostrzegam przed tym panem.


Tego pana powinni tak naprawdę podać do sądu, bo jak się okazało, że on nam chciał duży dom wybudować na dziesiatkach, byle zaocszczędzić. Zgodzi się na wszystko a potem ma sie domek z kart! SPOKOJNA BUDOWA to tak naprawdę KATASTROFA! Czy nie ma możliwości, by podać takich niesolidnych i partaczy do sądu? Jakiś inspektorat nadzoru?

----------


## Kejti30

> Potwierdzam. Ekipa montażystów jeździ po Polsce wyłącznie z pianką montażową do okien i tym uszczelniają komory (nie mają swojej drabiny, łopaty, a o istnieniu poziomicy chyba nawet nie wiedzą). Szef zwodzi przez telefon, że wykona poprawki  ...ale często mu się samochód psuje i nie może dotrzeć do klienta. Sprawa będzie miała finał w sądzie.
> 
> 
> Z innej beczki chciałem zwrócić uwagę na 'tynkarza' Kosmowskiego - nie mam zastrzeżeń co do jakości prac i jego ludzi bo widziałem co i jak robią, ale szef jest niepoważny - kilka razy termin miałem przesuwany, a w ostatnim przypadku oznajmił mi, że znalazł większą robotę, przez co nie mogłem wykonać wcześniej wybranego rodzaju tynku, ale za to była dostępna opcja tynków c.w. z gotowych zapraw. Czas jak wiadomo goni, instalator c.o. czeka, itd. więc się zgodziłem na tą opcję.
> Kosmowski miał się odezwać za 1,5 tyg i podać datę wejścia ekipy. Minęło 1,5 tyg. i na tym koniec - przestał odbierać tel. lub po prostu odrzucał połączenie i nie odpowiadał na sms.


*lion* muszę się zgodzić, ja mam takie same doświadczenia z kosbudem, z tym że u mnie zrobili tynki - ładnie i równo i miłe chłopaki, ale czekałam od 08-08 do końca września - a zaczęłam się umawiać w czerwcu, więc ze tak powiem nie było to jakims specjalnym zaskoczeniem, co tydzien dzwonilam i gośc przesuwał termin, mówiąc np "w srode to juz na bank" i ja wierzyłam, generalnie niepoważne podejście zupełnie, jezeli ktos ma poukładane roboty i chce miec tynki -w-miarę-w-terminie to zdecydowanie nie polecam, ale jak komus nie zalezy na czasie i moze czekac 2 miesiace to mozna sie skusic

----------


## Kejti30

Ja muszę jeszcze umieścić tutaj ekipę, która robiła mi całą murarkę – czyli stan zero, ściany, strop i wieniec – jest to ekipa wielokrotnie wymieniana na forum białej listy – bis bud ze skokow. Wyjątkowo nieprofesjonalna, chociaż na pierwszy rzur oka sprawia dobre wrażenie :/. Zarzuty:
Generalnie – pośpiech i niedbalstwo – ponieważ zawsze plan jest taki – wykonać wszystko co się zaplanowało po trupach jak najszybciej  - trochę opisałam w swoim dzienniku, ale przytoczę tu taką sytuację – betoniara na zalewanie fundamentów zamówiona na 13 (zgodnie z życzeniem wykonawcy), jest 13 a tu jeszcze kanaliza w ogole nie ruszona (betoniara stoi u bram), w związku z tym pospiech – w ten sposób praktycznie wszystkie przyłącza wyszły nam w złych miejscach, rura od kominka beton wypchnął na wierzch, tak ze potem trzeba było się wkuwac w podbeton coby ją włożyć, itp. Rury od kanalizy były kilka razy przekładane, wszystko oczywiście z obrażoną miną. 
Brak poszanowania własności inwestora – zgodnie z umową wykonawca miał nam zrobić listę materiałów do zamówienia – oczywiście nigdy tak się nie stało, ilości materiałów do stanu zero podał nam przez telefon, zorientowaliśmy się ze zamawia na sporą górkę (potem tłumaczył nam ze to dlatego, że jak buduje ze swoimi materiałami to sobie przerzuca z budowy na budowę) i następne staraliśmy się już liczyć sami, pojawiały się tez np. smsy o 6 rano „na 9:00 potrzebuję 28m2 styropianu 10cm” z czasem przestaliśmy zwracać na to uwagę, bo inaczej co 2 godziny musielibyśmy po cos jeździć albo cos zamawiać, ogólnie totalny brak szacunku dla pieniędzy i czasu inwestora. Że nie wspomnę że raczej żadne materiały nam nie zostały po zakonczeniu murowania.
Nieprzestrzeganie sztuki budowlanej – chyba najważniejsze w tym wszystkim – przykłady: uszkodzony fundament (kopara przesunęła fundament wewnętrzny przy wsypywaniu piasku na zasypkę – wykonawca chciał go  „naprostować” i zasypać z powrotem i pewnie tak by zrobił gdyby akurat tam nas nie było, krzywy komin (poprawiany 2x), próba zamurowania okna tarasowego (nadjechalismy w porę), okna na nieprawidłowej wysokości (i nie będę miała blatu kuchennego zlicowanego z parapetem), nierówne tarasy… jest wiele tego, ale czarę goryczy przelewa celowo uszkodzona rura kanalizacyjna. Odkryliśmy to przypadkiem – w jakimś celu nasz instalator od wody wykopał rurkę kanalizacyjną w okolicy  małej łazienki i się okazało ze jest przepiłowana do połowy i zakopana otworem w dół – ewidentnie nie była więc to pomyłka, tylko celowe działanie na naszą szkodę, wszyscy byliśmy w szoku po tym znalezisku, sprawdziliśmy kanalizę kamerą, na wszelki wypadek położyliśmy tez nową nitkę kanalizy z małej łazienki do głównej arterii i mamy nadzieję że będzie dobrze. Bis bud w ramach rekompensaty zaproponował nam zwrot pieniędzy za rurkę. No comments.
Arogancja i buta w stosunku do inwestora (cytuję: „ja już układałem 30 kanaliz”, „jak się pani nie podoba to ja mogę w każdej chwili zejść z budowy”, „nie będę tego robił, tego nie ma w umowie” (chociaż jest), obrażanie się i fochy na porządku dziennym)
Wiem ze wiele osób ma z nimi problemy, jak się wczyta w forum to można znaleźć negatywne opinie, nie wiem tylko czemu nikt nie opisuje ich na czarnej liście i nie ostrzega innych forumowiczów, ja czuję się w obowiązku ponieważ sama skorzystałam z ich usług ponieważ byli na białej liscie. Jeżeli ktos chciałby znac wiecej szczegółów zapraszam do kontaktu na priv.

----------


## Frodo-pl

"PHU. JAN "
JAN CZEKANOWICZ KROSNO k MOSINY
TYNKI I POSADZKI MASZYNOWO

Ładnie mówi i jest grzeczny dopóki nie dostanie pieniędzy. Potem na poprawki nie można się doprosić. Wieczne przekładanie terminów i wymyślanie dziwnych sytuacji. Nie polecam elewacja moja wygląda fatalnie. Sprawę kieruję do sądu.

----------


## Brytna_Sprytna

> Witam!
> 
> Proszę uważajcie na firmię pana *Lijewskiego* Ciesielstwo-Dekarstwo z okolic Obornik (Ryczywół). 
> 
> Takich niesolidnych ludzi to jeszcze nie spotkałem. 
> Ekipa ta miała mi wybudować dom do stanu surowego 
> otwartego. Skończyło się na tym, że po prostu przestali
> przyjeżdżac na budowę. Zabrali swój sprzęt z budowy i 
> zniknęli... Tydzień wcześniej mieli pojawić się na budowie
> ...


Jak widać od 2006 roku rodzina Lijewskich z Ryczywołu koło Obornik Wlkp. niczego się nie nauczyła na temat prowadzenia biznesu. Ja również na początku prac otrzymałam kosztorys, cenowo korzystny, opracowany do stanu deweloperskiego. A dalej to już jak następuje:
1) Start etapu instalacji wewnętrznych przedłużał się z tego względu, że właściciel firmy Łukasz Lijewski nie miał czasu znaleźć podwykonawcy, a jak już się taki śmiałek znalazł i przyjechał rzekomo na wycenę, to okazało się, że projektu na oczy nie widział (wniosek: kosztorys pisany przez Ł. Lijewskiego na kolanie w drodze na spotkanie z inwestorem).
2) W trakcie prac okazało się, że tynki wykonuje podwykonawca, brat właściciela firmy, Patryk Lijewski. Tynki zostały wykonane niechlujnie, nierówno, nie trzymają pionu. W połowie prac po zwróceniu uwagi wykonawcom ci obrazili się i porzucili pracę. Po 2 miesiącach pojawili się ponownie w asyście kilku "osiłków" i próbowali nas nastraszyć. 
3) Stropy nie zachowują poziomu, różnica pomiędzy jednym krańcem stropu, a drugim to 2 cm na 7 metrach stropu
4) Podczas kładzenia płyt nida-gips pomimo zwróconej na to uwagi folia paroizolacyjna nie była łączona taśmą. Mąż odkręcił płyty osb i wyjął wełnę mineralną, aby udowodnić to ekipie, która z uporem maniaka twierdzi, że arkusze folii łączy!
5) Podczas przykręcania profili do nida-gipsów zostały uszkodzone kable elektryczne. Wcześniejsze zapewnienia o sprawdzaniu wykrywaczem metali okazały się mitem. Firma nie posiada najprostszego wykrywacza metali i nie wykazuje zainteresowania takim przygotowaniem pracy, aby niczego nie uszkodzić. W efekcie konieczne było ponowne wzywanie ekipy elektryków i poniesienie kosztów związany z naprawami.
6) Parapety są montowane ze spadem w kierunku okna i mają dziury pod prowadnice rolet. Firma twierdzi, że tak się to montuje i zakleja kitem.
7) Elewacja pozostała niedokończona (nie zostały naklejone wszystkie płytki), malowanie tynku również pozostawia wiele do życzenia, jest po prostu niedomalowany
 :cool:  Podbitka dachowa została zamontowana tuż po montażu dachu. Mąż zwracał uwagę, że trzeba będzie ją odkręcać podczas ocieplania, bo ściana pod podbitką też tego wymaga. Gdy przyszło do ocieplania, zamontowali styropian tylko do wysokości podbitki. Po ponownym zwróceniu uwagi na niedoróbki odkręcili po jednej desce, najbliższej ściany i wsunęli styropian około 5-10 cm wyżej. Mąż odkręcał całą podbitkę sam i montował styropian tak wysoko, aby łączył się z wełną mineralną.
9) Szpachel kładziony niesolidnie, zostają dziury, taśma jest przyklejana niedokładnie.

Zakończenie współpracy odbyło się zgodnie ze schematem opisanym przez Karol28, właściciel przysłał swojego ojca i wujka w celu "posprzątania zabawek" z budowy podczas nieobecności inwestora oraz zaprzestał odbierania telefonów. Po kilku próbach telefonowania z różnych numerów udało mi się do pana Lijewskiego dodzwonić, a ten zaskoczony rozpoczął "atak", cytuję: "Zapłaciła pani za swoje kaloryfery 5 tysięcy a za kominek 10 tysięcy, a ja musiałem na pieniądze czekać". Dodam również, ze kosztorys zwierał drewno przeznaczone na szalunki i stemple, które to drewno firma zagarnęła podczas ucieczki z placu budowy. Po pytaniu o wspomniane drewno pan Łukasz Lijewski rzucił słuchawką i mój numer dodał do zapewne sporej już listy tych, od których telefonów nie odbiera.Akcje z nieodbieraniem telefonów to ja stosowałam w ogólniaku, a nie w pracy zawodowej. Nie polecam.

Ogólne wrażenie? Powiedziałabym za premierem: Mężczyznę poznać nie po tym jak zaczyna, ale jak kończy.

----------


## gwiezdnik

Witam!

Wprowadziliśmy się, jest więcej czasu, pora na rozliczenia. W zasadzie nie ma tego dużo - nie polecam dwóch firm:

1) Ekipy montującej parapety z firmy GRANIT MAR (GRANITMAR) - Kościan, Zachodnia 8. Chodzi o ekipę Pana Łakomego (tel 783 090 606). Montują niedokładnie (zostawiają dziury w obróbce - u mnie mieli obrabiać również styro), parapety brudne, połamane dachówki po których chodzili. Pan Łakomy absolutnie nie znosi krytyki, jeśli ktoś nie zdecyduje się zapłacić pełnej kwoty (choćby za połamane dachówki) - jego ekipa bezceremonialnie pomijając wszelkie prawo wchodzi na teren z młotem i niszczy parapety za które właściciel właśnie zapłacił. Tak więc - ekipa awanturników-rozbójników, nie polecam. Kamień jak kamień, w miarę ok (więc pewnie sama firma GRANITMAR jest ok, ale montaż i ekipa - tragedia.

2) Dekarz Woźny Mirosław - choć chyba nie tylko dekarz z tego co widzę. Mi miał robić opierzenia - zamiast powiedzieć "nie zrobię nie mam czasu", mówił że przyjedzie na pomiary w sobotę, spóźnił się połtora tygodnia (przyjechał po wielkich błaganiach), następnie znowuż nie odbierał telefonów, w końcu odpuściłem - ale miesiąc straciłem. Gdyby powiedział "Nie", byłbym miesiąc do przodu, a z ociepleniem stałem. Nie wiem jak robi, nie miałem okazji się przekonać, ale terminowość i kontakt - słabo. Olewa całkowicie - może miał zły miesiąc, nie wiem, ja go bardzo słabo wspominam. (tel 695 614 978 )

No i to tyle z ekip co mi zaszło za skórę tak konkretnie. 

pzdr

----------


## Elfir

Zastanawia mnie co za ryzykanci wynajmują firmę, która została źle opisana na Forum Muratora? 

Jeszcze rozumiem problemy Kejti30, która wynajęła firmę z białej listy polecanych i sie przejechała. Ale wynajmowanie ekipy, która już w 2006r znalazła się na czarnej liście to proszenie się o kłopoty. połakomienie się na niską cenę niektórych chyba zaślepia?

----------


## neko

> Zastanawia mnie co za ryzykanci wynajmują firmę, która została źle opisana na Forum Muratora? 
> (...) połakomienie się na niską cenę niektórych chyba zaślepia?


Elfir słusznie napisała, ale może warto dodać kilka słów komentarza dla nowych inwestorów - krótko, aby nie zaśmiecać listy dyskusją:

1. Nie polegałbym na Białej liście w ciemno, podobnie jak fakt, że jakaś firma była (kiedyś) opisana w niekorzystnym świetle nie powinien jej automatycznie przekreślać. Relacje inwestor-wykonawca różnie się układają, pracownicy się przez lata zmieniają, a powody dla których firma trafiła na Czarną listę nie zawsze dotyczą fachowości (nie mam więc na myśli ewidentnych partaczy, bo tych trzeba od razu skreślić). Należy po prostu rozmawiać z wykonawcą i obejrzeć jego aktualne budowy, najlepiej z kimś kto się zna. Na dobrą sprawę poza jednym wyjątkiem nie spotkałem jeszcze fachowców którzy od początku do końca niczym nie podpadli (wszystko zależy jak wysoko postawi się poprzeczkę).

2. Niektórzy fachowcy polecani na Białej liście okazali się mało fachowi już w samej rozmowie, np. proponując rozwiązania co najmniej dziwne. Sugeruje to więc, że osoby które je polecały nie miały dość wiedzy technicznej lub polecali z innych względów, często pozamerytorycznych. Na przykład, pisanie, że fachowcy "szybko pracują" nie zawsze jest korzystne dla inwestora bo szybko niekoniecznie oznacza dobrze. Jeśli firma idzie "na skróty", nie stosuje się do procesów technologicznych zalecanych przez producenta ("bo my zawsze tak robili i było dobrze"), oszczędza na materiałach kosztem inwestora, nie ma nawet profesjonalnych narzędzi, to lepiej jej nie polecać. Niestety rynek jest zepsuty przez niskie standardy i ogólną "bylejakość". W efekcie naprawdę trudno trafić na dobrą firmę.

3. Nie wszyscy mają duży budżet więc sięganie po tańszych fachowców nie zawsze wynika z "zaślepienia" ale  z kalkulacji; problem pojawia się wtedy kiedy niskie ceny są kosztem jakości lub fachowości. Dobrej firmy, która  zatrudnia ludzi przez lata na solidne umowy, zamiast kogoś z doskoku i bez doświadczenia, nie stać aby zejść z cenami poniżej granicy opłacalności. Mogę jednak powiedzieć z mojego doświadczenia, że wysoka cena wcale nie gwarantuje jakości, podobnie jak względnie niska cena niekoniecznie oznacza partactwo. Najlepiej chyba wybierać oferty "ze środka" i w miarę możliwości brać te firmy "w których szef pracuje na budowie", oraz unikać podwykonawców i pośredników.

4. Last but not least: jest całkiem sporo fachowców i firm na rynku, które nigdy nie trafiły na Białą i Czarną listę i może warto także po nich sięgać? Świat nie kończy się na forum muratora.  :wink:

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Chciałbym napisać o rzeczy - jak na ten wątek - nietypowej, a - z drugiej strony - typowej jak diabli.

Gdyby jakiś fachowiec oferował, w najbliższym czasie, komuś z was, kilka worków tynku cementowo-wapiennego *BAUMIT MPI 25*, w dobrej cenie, to pewnie będzie to tynk ukradziony z naszej budowy w Siekierkach pod Kostrzynem.
Na workach jest data (będąca numerem serii): *13.10.11 17:09:??/PO* [?? - liczba sekund, może być różna).

Kto wie, może akurat szczęśliwy nabywca przeczyta ten wpis?
Gdyby przypadkiem trafił nań i nie wiedział co począć z okazyjnie nabytym tynkiem, podpowiem że _"chamstwu w życiu należy przeciwstawiać się siłom i godnościom osobistom"_.

Swoją drogą, przemyślałem wszystkie możliwości, i pozostała mi tylko taka, że mógł to skraść jedynie człowiek, który trafił przypadkiem na naszą budowę, na przykład rozwożąc swoje wizytówki.
I tu głębsza refleksja nawiedziła mój robotniczy (byłem wtenczas na budowie) umysł - tacy, wyższej klasy specjaliści, rozwożący swoje wizytówki, to muszą być jednak niedojdy i psuje (w sam raz na czarną listę). Porządny fachowiec ma portfel zleceń zapełniony na pół roku wcześniej i to inni chodzą za nim, nie on za robotą.

A czy wy dajecie zlecenia fachowcom znalezionym na przypadkowej ulotce?
Jeśli będzie chęć dyskusji na ten temat, może założymy stosowny wątek? Triumf umysłu nad materią. Ze zła (kradzieży) zrodzi się dobro (wartościowy wątek).

Dzisiaj mam specyficzne poczucie humoru. Może dlatego, że musiałem dziś przenieść, by zabezpieczyć przed takimi gnojami, trzy palety worków (każda paleta to 1400kg)?

----------


## hipolit.poznan

> dopisuję swoich "czarnych":
> [...]
> 2.* Firma Toi Toi - Systemy Sanitarne" Sp. z o.o.,Poznań, Wołczyńska 35 * - mają moim zdaniem nie czytelny dla Klienta sposób dokumentowania wykonania usługi czyszczenia wc. W naszej sytuacji było tak, że TOI TOI miało wpisane, że usługa wykonana, a moi fachowcy (lub sąsiad) pytani, czy był gnojowóz mówili, że nikogo nie było. Acha - ta firma kasuje też szmal za wyjechanie do Klienta (bez wykonania usługi) z tzw. winy Klienta.
> W zeszłym roku próbowałam wielokrotnie z nimi rozmawiać - nie dało się. 
> Ostatnio dostałam pismo-straszaka od ich prawnika.



U nas czyścili regularnie, ale jak przyszło do zapłaty to było więcej niż we wcześniejszych rozmowach.
Na zadane pytanie, dlaczego ? 
Właścicielka oddziału poznańskiego TOITOI p. Ewa twierdziła, że telefonicznie domówiliśmy umywalkę, za którą mamy zapłacić. 
Pssss....wciskanie kitu. 
Powiedziałem, że wysyłam reklamację. 
Wysłałem reklamacje do Warszawy. Zero odzewu, po jakimś czasie wezwanie do zapłaty (różnicy w kwocie nie uregulowałem). Dzwonię i mówię, że złożyłem reklamacje i proszę o odpowiedz. 

Po kilkunastu przełączeniach z działu na dział zadzwoniła Pani Ewa z TOITOI POZNAŃ i powiedziała bardzo niemiło, że poruszam całą firmę o kilkanaście złotych. 
beszczelność
Przesłała korekte. 
Nigdy więcej....

----------


## Elfir

polecam wc serwis - nie ma problemów z obsługą.

----------


## mac7619

[email protected] Łukaszewski.. z Poznania

Firma "K&S" Sławek Łukaszewski ( poznaniak36 , slawek36 ) jest jedna z firm w "pseudo-spółce" o nazwie "Spokojna Budowa" nigdzie 
nie zarejestrowanej i bedącej "spółka" trzech osób : Sławka Łukaszewskiego , Piotra Stefaniaka i Jakuba ( nie pamiętam nazwiska ) 
wszyscy ci panowie pod szyldam "Spokojna Budowa" naciągają inwestorow obiecując tanie budowanie i błyskawiczne terminy , w rzeczywistosci 
zatrudniają pracowników "na czarno" i to ludzi nie mających pojęcia o bubownictwie , wyciągają od inwestora ile sie da pieniędzy , 
nie płaca pracownikom , których po jakimś czasie zwalniają ,( o pracownikach zatrudnianych "na czarno" i zwalnianych bez wypłaty wiem od 
samych byłych i obecnych pracownilów ) , budowa przedłuża sie a w końcu wycofują sie z budowy , naprawde proszę inwestorów o niekorzystanie 
z usług firm(y) wyżej wymienionych panów ponieważ nie będzie to wcale "Spokojna Budowa" !

ROWNIEZ ODRADZAM WSPOLPRACE Z PANEM SLAWKIEM ŁUKASZEWSKIM I JEGO "FIRMĄ" , NIEFACHOWOSC ROBOT , DLUGIE TERMINY , LUDZIE NA BUDOWIE NIE MAJACY 
POJECIA O BUDOWLANCE ( NAJCZESCIEJ BRANI Z OGLOSZEN Z GAZETY TAK JAK LECI BEZ ZBYTNIEGO PATRZENIA NA ZAWOD I UMIEJETNOSCI ) A DO TEGO PRACUJACY 
BEZ ZADNYCH UMOW "NA CZARNO" SWOJA DROGA POWINNA SIE TYM ZAINTERESOWAC PANSTWOWA INSPEKCJA PRACY CZY URZAD SKARBOWY , WLASCICIEL JESLI PLACI
 MU SIE PIENIADZE NA BIEZACO I BEZ OPOZNIEN I NIE WTRACA SIE W JEGO "PRACE" POTRAFI BYC MILY LECZ JESLI COS IDZIE NIE TAK I SA POPRAWKI 
WOWCZAS STAJE SIE CHAMSKI I PROSTACKI A DOGADANIE SIE Z NIM CZY CHOCBY DODZWONIENIE SIE I POROZMAWIANIE PRZEZ TELEFON JEST WRECZ NIEMOZLIWE , 
JESZCZE RAZ PRZESTRZEGAM !! ZNAJDZCIE LEPIEJ DROZSZA ALE SPRAWDZONA FIRME !!


P.S. Poza tym Sławek Łukaszewski ma już kilka wyroków sądowych ( dotyczących opisanych powyżej spraw ) , komornika ( lub nawet kilku )  oraz ścigają go firmy windykacyjne  .

_

----------


## lesz

postanowilem umiescic podane opinie w jednym miejscu - znacznie latwiej bedzie odnalesc niechciana firme.
komentarz od osob ponizej kilku postow na ogol pomijalem, za duzo watpliwosci...
jest kilka opinii od osob majacych okolo 10 postow, ale stralem sie wkleic tylko te, ktore posiadaly jakies poparcie.

jest to katalog excela w google docs zbudowany wg. schamatu:

firma --- krotki opis co zrobili --- link do posta opisujacego sytuacje

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...2NnTnZHei1pVWc

mam nadzieje, ze komus sie przyda - ja juz znalazlem 1 firme, ktora wykreslilem ze swoich wykonawcow dzieki czarnej liscie...

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Pana Dekarza z pozycji 125  powinno się wykreślic z takiej listy i na przyszłośc w ogóle nie umieszczac takich wpisów. Drodzy inwestorzy, niedługo ktoś trafi na liste bo nie zdjął butów w mieszkaniu albo nie powiedział dzień dobry! Wiecie ilu miałem inwestorów, którzy umawiali się ze mna na robotę a odmawiali w przeddzień bo  trafił się jakis tańszy? To jest dopiero chamstwo jak juz człowiek ma wszystko poukładane a tu nagle okazuje się, że " wie Pan, ale tak rozmawialismy z mężem i chyba się jednak zdecydujemy na kogoś innego..... ". Dekarzy w wielkopolsce jest z 2000 trzeba było zadzwonić zaraz do następnego a nie wylewać swoje żale na FM. Co to znaczy, przyjechał po wielkich błaganiach?! To jakis król dekarzy był? Wpis - żenada.
Panowie wykonawcy, może w takim razie i my utworzymy taki post z nazwiskami i numerami telefonów i opisem sutuacji jacy to jesteśmy pokrzywdzeni przez  inwestorów przekrętów?

----------


## Kejti30

Panie Zygmuncie, każdy ma prawo mieć swoje zdanie, dla mnie fakt że ktoś odmawia robote w przeddzien bo nie przemyślał tematu jednak nadaje sie na czarną listę, ja tak nie robię, jeśli Pan chce to proszę założyc czarną listę inwestorów. W tym roku zbudowałam dom i kosztowało mnie to dużo nerwów, własnie z powodu - że tak to ujmę- braku profesjonalizmu w branży - a to ktoś sie umawia i nie przyjeżdza, a to podaje jedną cenę a potem zmienia, a to mówi ze umie coś robić a nie umie a potem nawet nie chce tego poprawić i - o zgrozo - domaga sie za to zapłaty :/ itp, kierbud mówi ze tak działa branża budowlana, ale mnie to nie przekonuje, to po prostu wykorzystywanie inwestora który zbyt szybko nie będzie budował kolejnego domu więc długoterminowa relacja z nim nie jest konieczna.

----------


## lesz

dlatego lista jest w takim formacie - a nie alfabetyczne zbicie wszystkich, bo wtedy nie wiadomo dlaczego ktos dostal negatywna opinie
zreszta "lista" to tak naprawde zebranie w przejrzysta forme tego dlugiego tematu.
w 2 kliknieciach kazdy jest w odpowiednim poscie i moze(a nawet powinien) przeczytac: dlaczego, czy uzasadnione i podjac wlasna decyzje.

lista nie zwalnia z myslenia, bo ktos mogl po drodze sie znacznie poprawic, mogla byc to chwilowa wpadka spowodowana jakimis osobistymi sprawami, itd..
no i pamietajmy, ze to sa opinie ludzi - wpisywane niekiedy pod wplywem nerwow - do wszystkiego trzeba podejsc z rezerwa.
ale sa tez formy/osoby nagminnie ze zla opinia i dobrze jest znalesc ostrzezenie, niz wdepnac w...

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

kejti30 pisz proszę na temat. O przypadku dekarza który nie przyjechał i inwestor stracił przez to caaaalutki miesiąc i pewnie kupę nerwów. Czy jest to powód do umieszczania do na tzw. czarnej liście z całą inną gromadą partaczy. Przeciez ten człowiek ani gwoździa nie wbił. Nie znam człowieka ale ludzie, zastanówcie się nad sensem czarnej listy. 
A co z ochrona  danych osobowych?

----------


## Elfir

firmy nie podlegają ustawie o ochronie danych - namiary do nich są w panoramach firm oraz w wykazach działalności gospodarczej danej gminy itp.

Niesolidność, w oczach inwestora to nie tylko partactwo, ale także brak szacunku dla czasu klienta, niesłowność i jawne kłamstwo.

----------


## zuk1970

Pora dopisac również firme Will-Bud z Poznania - z wlascicielem Włodkiem Woźniakiem.
Oczywiscie tej firmy osobiscie nie polecam!
Niesolidni, nieslowni, partacze i kretacze.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> *firmy nie podlegają ustawie o ochronie danych - namiary do nich są w panoramach firm oraz w wykazach działalności gospodarczej danej gminy itp.*
> 
> Niesolidność, w oczach inwestora to nie tylko partactwo, ale także brak szacunku dla czasu klienta, niesłowność i jawne kłamstwo.


 I właśnie to opisałem w tym watku: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4117675

----------


## kilervirago

szara strefa powinna szybko zmienic kolor na bialy,bysmy nie mieli 27% VAT-u jak Wegrzy.Czas przestac kombinowac !

----------


## Rom-Kon

...tylko szara strefa chroni ten kraj przed bankructwem! Gdyby rząd chciał to by ją dawno zlikwidował! Szaracy płacą wszystkie podatki oprócz jednego - od przychodu. A to dla państwa są marne grosze. Nie odliczają sobie VAT-u, nie wrzucają nic w koszta. nie płacą składek na ZUS ale też nie mają świadczeń. Chociaż na ZUS-ie państwo dużo traci! Tyle składek a z budowlanki raczej nikt emerytury się nie doczeka!

----------


## rafus2076

*Firma Isolbud - bardzo niesłowny właściciel, umawia się na wykonanie prac, po czym zbliżając się do ustalonego terminu zwodzi i później nie odbiera telefonu, u mnie spowodowało to opóźnienie w budowie aż o 2 miesiące, ponieważ dotyczyło to ścisłego sezonu robót elewacyjnych. Współpracująca z nim ekipa od podbitki była jeszcze gorsza. Po wykonaniu prac elewacyjnych i ustawieniu rusztowań specjalnie dla nich w pracy sie nie pojawili, a szef powiedział że jednak nie wykonają u mnie tego zlecenia.*[/B][/B]

----------


## rafus2076

Jacek Szablewski – malarz w ciemnych długich włosach współpracujący z firmą Isolbud – zaliczka za zaliczką, wykonywał u mnie wiele prac. Pewnego dnia wziął kolejną zaliczkę i już się nie pojawił ani nie odbiera telefonu – sprawę kieruję do sądu.

----------


## agaremik

[COLOR="red"]
UWAGA NA STOLARSTWO MACIEJ WACHOWIAK.PRZEŻMIEROWO.
Nie wyzwiazał sie z umowy,nie zwrócił zaliczki.Unikał kontaktu./choc teraz to juz nawet bym takowego nie chciała.... :sad: 
Zlekceważył wezwania rzecznika praw konsumenta :sad: Teraz składam do sądu :sad: (((

----------


## agaremik

UWAGA NA STOLARSTWO MACIEJ WACHOWIAK.PRZEŻMIEROWO.
 Nie wyzwiazał sie z umowy,nie zwrócił zaliczki.Unikał kontaktu./choc teraz to juz nawet bym takowego nie chciała....
 Zlekceważył wezwania rzecznika praw konsumentaTeraz składam do sądu(((

----------


## agaremik

UWAGA NA STOLARSTWO MACIEJ WACHOWIAK.PRZEŻMIEROWO.
 Nie wyzwiazał sie z umowy,nie zwrócił zaliczki.Unikał kontaktu./choc teraz to juz nawet bym takowego nie chciała....
 Zlekceważył wezwania rzecznika praw konsumentaTeraz składam do sądu(((

----------


## JustynaJustynaJustyna

> Ja muszę jeszcze umieścić tutaj ekipę, która robiła mi całą murarkę – czyli stan zero, ściany, strop i wieniec – jest to ekipa wielokrotnie wymieniana na forum białej listy – bis bud ze skokow. Wyjątkowo nieprofesjonalna, chociaż na pierwszy rzur oka sprawia dobre wrażenie :/. Zarzuty:
> Generalnie – pośpiech i niedbalstwo – ponieważ zawsze plan jest taki – wykonać wszystko co się zaplanowało po trupach jak najszybciej  - trochę opisałam w swoim dzienniku, ale przytoczę tu taką sytuację – betoniara na zalewanie fundamentów zamówiona na 13 (zgodnie z życzeniem wykonawcy), jest 13 a tu jeszcze kanaliza w ogole nie ruszona (betoniara stoi u bram), w związku z tym pospiech – w ten sposób praktycznie wszystkie przyłącza wyszły nam w złych miejscach, rura od kominka beton wypchnął na wierzch, tak ze potem trzeba było się wkuwac w podbeton coby ją włożyć, itp. Rury od kanalizy były kilka razy przekładane, wszystko oczywiście z obrażoną miną. 
> Brak poszanowania własności inwestora – zgodnie z umową wykonawca miał nam zrobić listę materiałów do zamówienia – oczywiście nigdy tak się nie stało, ilości materiałów do stanu zero podał nam przez telefon, zorientowaliśmy się ze zamawia na sporą górkę (potem tłumaczył nam ze to dlatego, że jak buduje ze swoimi materiałami to sobie przerzuca z budowy na budowę) i następne staraliśmy się już liczyć sami, pojawiały się tez np. smsy o 6 rano „na 9:00 potrzebuję 28m2 styropianu 10cm” z czasem przestaliśmy zwracać na to uwagę, bo inaczej co 2 godziny musielibyśmy po cos jeździć albo cos zamawiać, ogólnie totalny brak szacunku dla pieniędzy i czasu inwestora. Że nie wspomnę że raczej żadne materiały nam nie zostały po zakonczeniu murowania.
> Nieprzestrzeganie sztuki budowlanej – chyba najważniejsze w tym wszystkim – przykłady: uszkodzony fundament (kopara przesunęła fundament wewnętrzny przy wsypywaniu piasku na zasypkę – wykonawca chciał go  „naprostować” i zasypać z powrotem i pewnie tak by zrobił gdyby akurat tam nas nie było, krzywy komin (poprawiany 2x), próba zamurowania okna tarasowego (nadjechalismy w porę), okna na nieprawidłowej wysokości (i nie będę miała blatu kuchennego zlicowanego z parapetem), nierówne tarasy… jest wiele tego, ale czarę goryczy przelewa celowo uszkodzona rura kanalizacyjna. Odkryliśmy to przypadkiem – w jakimś celu nasz instalator od wody wykopał rurkę kanalizacyjną w okolicy  małej łazienki i się okazało ze jest przepiłowana do połowy i zakopana otworem w dół – ewidentnie nie była więc to pomyłka, tylko celowe działanie na naszą szkodę, wszyscy byliśmy w szoku po tym znalezisku, sprawdziliśmy kanalizę kamerą, na wszelki wypadek położyliśmy tez nową nitkę kanalizy z małej łazienki do głównej arterii i mamy nadzieję że będzie dobrze. Bis bud w ramach rekompensaty zaproponował nam zwrot pieniędzy za rurkę. No comments.
> Arogancja i buta w stosunku do inwestora (cytuję: „ja już układałem 30 kanaliz”, „jak się pani nie podoba to ja mogę w każdej chwili zejść z budowy”, „nie będę tego robił, tego nie ma w umowie” (chociaż jest), obrażanie się i fochy na porządku dziennym)
> Wiem ze wiele osób ma z nimi problemy, jak się wczyta w forum to można znaleźć negatywne opinie, nie wiem tylko czemu nikt nie opisuje ich na czarnej liście i nie ostrzega innych forumowiczów, ja czuję się w obowiązku ponieważ sama skorzystałam z ich usług ponieważ byli na białej liscie. Jeżeli ktos chciałby znac wiecej szczegółów zapraszam do kontaktu na priv.


Panie Bartku z Bis-Budu...pamięta Pan budowę koło Jerzykowa? To było niedawno...listopad 2011.....wciąż czekam na zwrot kluczy od mojej działki....błagam pana, błagam, niech Pan ma odwagę cywilną i da znak życia.
Dziś już nie ma prawdziwych mężczyzn, zero honoru, zero odwagi cywilnej, zero czegokolwiek....

Co do reszty - gdyby nas na budowie nie było prawie codziennie, też mielibyśmy źle pomurowane okna, komin z dziurawki (pamięta pan Panie Bartku jak się zdenerwowaliśmy na siebie?) Tak, tak, wiem, wyburzanie już wymurowanego komina jest przykre. Ale był z dziurawki, a miał być z pełnej. A ci fachowcy, dwa dziadki po 70-tce, których pan wysłał z CZTEROMIESIĘCZNYM opóźnieniem do murarki, którzy po 2 h pracy trzymali się za plecy narzekając na zmęczenie, pamięta pan? Dzięki Panu nie wprowadziliśmy się w 2011r, tylko czeka nas to w tym roku....łącznie OSIEM MIESIĘCY OPÓŹNIENIA. Czy to tylko mi się zdarzyło? Gdyby jednak zdecydował się pan oddać mi klucze od działki, będę wiernie czekać.

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

To, chyba, często występujące zjawisko.

Zadowolony inwestor poleca wykonawcę - ten ma coraz więcej zleceń i stara się wszystkie obsłużyć, więc jego jakość leci na pysk.
Można to podsumować stwierdzeniem, że sami wyhodowaliśmy poczwarę, pierw polecając, później bezkrytycznie ufając poleceniom z forum.
Pewnie, jedni wykonawcy są na to bardziej, inni mniej odporni. 

Ja również dzwoniłem do Bis-Budu, kiedy szukałem wykonawcy, ale rozmowa się nie układała, więc odpuściłem.

----------


## aadamuss24

u mnie też się nie "układała" ale może to było tak, że mnie nie było stać  :sad:

----------


## mac7619

[email protected] Łukaszewski.. z Poznania

Firma "K&S" Sławek ( Sławomir )  Łukaszewski ( poznaniak36 , slawek36 ) jest jedna z firm w "pseudo-spółce" o nazwie "Spokojna Budowa" nigdzie 
nie zarejestrowanej i bedącej "spółka" trzech osób : Sławka Łukaszewskiego , Piotra Stefaniaka i Jakuba ( nie pamiętam nazwiska ) 
wszyscy ci panowie pod szyldam "Spokojna Budowa" naciągają inwestorow obiecując tanie budowanie i błyskawiczne terminy , w rzeczywistosci 
zatrudniają pracowników "na czarno" i to ludzi nie mających pojęcia o bubownictwie , wyciągają od inwestora ile sie da pieniędzy , 
nie płaca pracownikom , których po jakimś czasie zwalniają ,( o pracownikach zatrudnianych "na czarno" i zwalnianych bez wypłaty wiem od 
samych byłych i obecnych pracownilów ) , budowa przedłuża sie a w końcu wycofują sie z budowy , naprawde proszę inwestorów o niekorzystanie 
z usług firm(y) wyżej wymienionych panów ponieważ nie będzie to wcale "Spokojna Budowa" !

ROWNIEZ ODRADZAM WSPOLPRACE Z PANEM SLAWKIEM ŁUKASZEWSKIM I JEGO "FIRMĄ" , NIEFACHOWOSC ROBOT , DLUGIE TERMINY , LUDZIE NA BUDOWIE NIE MAJACY 
POJECIA O BUDOWLANCE ( NAJCZESCIEJ BRANI Z OGLOSZEN Z GAZETY TAK JAK LECI BEZ ZBYTNIEGO PATRZENIA NA ZAWOD I UMIEJETNOSCI ) A DO TEGO PRACUJACY 
BEZ ZADNYCH UMOW "NA CZARNO" SWOJA DROGA POWINNA SIE TYM ZAINTERESOWAC PANSTWOWA INSPEKCJA PRACY CZY URZAD SKARBOWY , WLASCICIEL JESLI PLACI
 MU SIE PIENIADZE NA BIEZACO I BEZ OPOZNIEN I NIE WTRACA SIE W JEGO "PRACE" POTRAFI BYC MILY LECZ JESLI COS IDZIE NIE TAK I SA POPRAWKI 
WOWCZAS STAJE SIE CHAMSKI I PROSTACKI A DOGADANIE SIE Z NIM CZY CHOCBY DODZWONIENIE SIE I POROZMAWIANIE PRZEZ TELEFON JEST WRECZ NIEMOZLIWE , 
JESZCZE RAZ PRZESTRZEGAM !! ZNAJDZCIE LEPIEJ DROZSZA ALE SPRAWDZONA FIRME !!


P.S. Poza tym Sławek ( Sławomir ) Łukaszewski ma już kilka wyroków sądowych ( dotyczących opisanych powyżej spraw ) , komornika ( lub nawet kilku )  oraz ścigają go firmy windykacyjne  .


 Jest też wpisany  przeze mnie  do Krajowego Rejestru Długów z tytułu wyroków sądowych i niespłaconych zobowiązań , które ten oszust ma wobec mnie . I wobec innych osób .


_

----------


## kreator

po czasie mogę dodać, że potwierdziła się informacja Amosa 
Pan Jędrysiak własnie zamknąl firmę. Wiemy że ma wiele probleów
z inwestorami, prawnych oczywiście. Z budowy sasiadów znajoego
został wyrzucony za opóźnienia.
A u nas dopiero po czasie wychodzą partactwa Pana Jędrysiaka
Musimy oczywiście placić za poprawki innym wykonawcą
Jeszcze raz przestrzegam, przed jego bratem również. Jeszcze gorszy partacz, 
o ile to w ogóle możliwe

----------


## kreator

ten wątek na forum już był. Jest tam kilka innych ciekawych wypowiedzi na temat tego pana.
Ja po czasie przestrzegam jeszcze raz. Teraz płacimy innym wykonawcom za poprawianie tego,
co ten pan spartaczył. Dodatkowe koszty i pytanie czego jeszcze nie odkryliśmy.
I ile to bedzie kosztowalo

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Od 1 stycznia, osoby fizyczne prowadzące działalność gospodarczą zaczęły podlegać pod ustawę o ochronie danych osobowych. Póki co panuje okres przejściowy i nikt specjalnie nie przejmuje się tym, ale obawiam się, czy niedługo nie skończy się nasze ostrzeganie przed partaczami?
http://www.eversheds.pl/?page=3&action=showArticle&id=3210
http://www.goldenline.pl/forum/2229694/dane-osobowe-przedsiebiorcow
Piszę tutaj, choć dotyczy to również białej listy, ale podejrzewam, że żaden wykonawca nie będzie miał pretensji w związku z umieszczeniem informacji o nim na białej liście.

----------


## Elfir

jak to ominąć?
wrzucić na forum prt scr ze strony:
 CENTRALNA EWIDENCJA I INFORMACJA  O DZIAŁALNOŚCI GOSPODARCZEJ
https://prod.ceidg.gov.pl/CEIDG/ceid...ui/Search.aspx

Ochronie podlega tylko gromadzenie danych o przediębiorcy (może to robić tylko ta centralna ewidencja, a nie gminy, jak dotychczas), a nie same informacje o nim. 
Ja siebie znalazałam.

----------


## boom

> ...a tutaj sprawdzone solidne firmy godne polecenia


nie mogłam znaleźć listy z odradzanymi ekipami :/
Więc przy okazji tutaj odradzam ekipę z Poznania Budimaks...
Miałam do czynienia z wieloma ekipami i różnie to bywało, ale nigdy nie chciało mi się tracić czasu na ich ocenianie w necie. Tym razem miałam styczność z taką "wspaniałą" że chyba by mnie sumienie zjadło gdybym nie ostrzegła innych Poznaniaków przed tymi pseudo fachowcami.
Najgorsza ekipa z jaką mieliśmy do czynienia. Na początku zrobili pełne profesjonalizmu, dobre wrażenie, koniec okazał się katastrofą. Nie dość, że co tydzień obiecywali koniec robót to zrobili je źle. Codziennie coś obiecywali, i niczego nie dotrzymali. Wzięli więcej pieniędzy niż robota była warta, a po szpachlowaniu w ścianach same fale, bruzdy i zacieki... Ostrzegam, nie dawać im żadnej zaliczki bo potem zabierają narzędzia, znikają i nie odbierają telefonów. Daliśmy im kilka razy szansę, ale zarówno Pan Janusz i Pan Bartek nie są warci zaufania. Szkoda tylko, że człowiek uczy się na takich błędach.

----------


## bury_kocur

Zdenerwowałam się dziś ostatecznie i dodaję do czarnej listy firmę Dach Team z Piły. Nie ze względu na wykonanie, bo do niego nie miało szans dojść, tylko ze względu na uporczywe olewanie klienta.
Zleciłam ww firmie wycenę bardzo prostego dachu - pokrycia i robocizny, miało być wycenione w 2 dni, półtora tygodnia później i po telefonicznym poganianiu nadal nic, osobista wizyta poskutkowała wytłumaczeniem "kolega się tym zajmuje" - no jak w przedszkolu... Miało być już, już, zaraz - minęły kolejne 2 tygodnie i ani widu, ani słychu wyceny. 
Może i by mnie to nie ruszyło, ale to już była druga szansa tej firmy, bo rok wcześniej zleciłam wycenę wymiany dachu na kamienicy (jako przedstawicielka wspólnoty) i po kilkukrotnym dobijaniu się z prośbą o tę wycenę i odbijaniu piłeczki od jednego pracownika do drugiego - odpuściłam. 
A najlepszy tekst rzucił pracownik, kiedy śmiałam poprosić o przyspieszenie przekładania papierów - "bo my się tu napracujemy przy wycenie, a pani i tak może u nas nie kupi..." No i wykrakał, nie kupię - i nawet napracować się nie musieli.

----------


## Kwitko

No i przyszła pora na mnie, niestety  :sad: 
Do czarnej listy BARDZO NIESOLIDNYCH  dodaję firmę LUX DACH - Konin.
Ostrzegam wszystkich przed współpracą z panem Kamilem K.  Szczegóły dotyczące mojej "przygody" z tą firmą w dzienniku budowy. Straciliśmy przez nich sporo czasu (wstrzymana budowa przez kierownika budowy) oraz pieniędzy. Nie mają pojęcia o robieniu dachów.

----------


## asterix38

Nie polecam tej firmy, cenowo sÄ konkurencyjni w zakresie materiaĹĂłw i robocizny dla ogrodzenia panelowego. Natomiast jakoĹÄ wykonania pozostawia wiele do Ĺźyczenia. Do czasu kiedy nie jest zapĹacone to wspĂłĹpraca idzie lepiej lub gorzej ale idzie, jak juĹź zapĹacone 100% i mimo umowy tojuĹź kanaĹ. Trzeba poprawiÄ to co zostaĹo Ĺşle zrobione lub niepoprawnie wiÄc mail, telefon do wĹaĹciciela. Niestety wĹasicicel Ĺukasz nie odbiera telefonĂłw ale odbiera maile bo sa potwiedzenia.
 Brak jakiejkolwiek reakcji. WysĹaĹem foto do niego i dalej nic.  zamieszczam przykład na fotografiach
ZDECYDOWANIE ODRADZAM.

----------


## Kamilekk

> ro ja ODRADZAM firm POZBUD- okna drogie, ale mieli takie suwanki tarasowe...chciałam zamówić 2szt w sumie bagatela prawie 20tys zł...potraktowali mnie jak gówniarę, która przychodzi kupic cukierka za 3grosze...baba stala nade mna i chciała wcisnąć jakiś inny kolor rolet zewnętrznych waląc w kolornik jak stara nauczycielka w elementarz, a jak powiedziałam,że w takim razie rezygnuję i zamówię gdzie indziej zupełnie nikt sie mną nie zainteresował,żeby zachęcić po prostu totalna olewka wręcz odczułam to jako sytuację dla mnie mocno poniżającą...masakra  okna mamy od Jezierskiego- sporo tańsze...


też odradzam

----------


## Kamilekk

> POZBUD:
> 
> Okna piękne, ale niestety coś troszkę po drodze sie zgubiło...
> 
> Brama drewniana rozszczepiła się w miejscu mocowania uchwytu,
> Pomimo nalegań, licznych pism oraz interwencji Rzecznika Konsumentów firma po prostu mnie zlekceważyła.
> 
> Bardzo niekompetentna obsługa. U nas montaż okien trwał ponad miesiąc, a bramy garażowej nie zakończył się do dziś



 jak wyżej nie polecam Pozbud

----------


## hurtownia

> Jak widać od 2006 roku rodzina Lijewskich z Ryczywołu koło Obornik Wlkp. niczego się nie nauczyła na temat prowadzenia biznesu. Ja również na początku prac otrzymałam kosztorys, cenowo korzystny, opracowany do stanu deweloperskiego. A dalej to już jak następuje:
> 1) Start etapu instalacji wewnętrznych przedłużał się z tego względu, że właściciel firmy Łukasz Lijewski nie miał czasu znaleźć podwykonawcy, a jak już się taki śmiałek znalazł i przyjechał rzekomo na wycenę, to okazało się, że projektu na oczy nie widział (wniosek: kosztorys pisany przez Ł. Lijewskiego na kolanie w drodze na spotkanie z inwestorem).
> 2) W trakcie prac okazało się, że tynki wykonuje podwykonawca, brat właściciela firmy, Patryk Lijewski. Tynki zostały wykonane niechlujnie, nierówno, nie trzymają pionu. W połowie prac po zwróceniu uwagi wykonawcom ci obrazili się i porzucili pracę. Po 2 miesiącach pojawili się ponownie w asyście kilku "osiłków" i próbowali nas nastraszyć. 
> 3) Stropy nie zachowują poziomu, różnica pomiędzy jednym krańcem stropu, a drugim to 2 cm na 7 metrach stropu
> 4) Podczas kładzenia płyt nida-gips pomimo zwróconej na to uwagi folia paroizolacyjna nie była łączona taśmą. Mąż odkręcił płyty osb i wyjął wełnę mineralną, aby udowodnić to ekipie, która z uporem maniaka twierdzi, że arkusze folii łączy!
> 5) Podczas przykręcania profili do nida-gipsów zostały uszkodzone kable elektryczne. Wcześniejsze zapewnienia o sprawdzaniu wykrywaczem metali okazały się mitem. Firma nie posiada najprostszego wykrywacza metali i nie wykazuje zainteresowania takim przygotowaniem pracy, aby niczego nie uszkodzić. W efekcie konieczne było ponowne wzywanie ekipy elektryków i poniesienie kosztów związany z naprawami.
> 6) Parapety są montowane ze spadem w kierunku okna i mają dziury pod prowadnice rolet. Firma twierdzi, że tak się to montuje i zakleja kitem.
> 7) Elewacja pozostała niedokończona (nie zostały naklejone wszystkie płytki), malowanie tynku również pozostawia wiele do życzenia, jest po prostu niedomalowany
>  Podbitka dachowa została zamontowana tuż po montażu dachu. Mąż zwracał uwagę, że trzeba będzie ją odkręcać podczas ocieplania, bo ściana pod podbitką też tego wymaga. Gdy przyszło do ocieplania, zamontowali styropian tylko do wysokości podbitki. Po ponownym zwróceniu uwagi na niedoróbki odkręcili po jednej desce, najbliższej ściany i wsunęli styropian około 5-10 cm wyżej. Mąż odkręcał całą podbitkę sam i montował styropian tak wysoko, aby łączył się z wełną mineralną.
> ...







Pobrał towar z hurtowni , nie zapłacił , robota u inwestora spartaczona , telefonów nie odbiera . to jego nowe tel: 721 888 889 , 781 229 239 , 782 888 882 Uważajcie na niego - gonić z budowy , bo wpakujecie się państwo w kłopoty. to nr tel do inwestora w Wałczu , może wam to potwierdzić 691 399 599 .

----------


## riko71

Witam.
Czytam tę opinię z przerażeniem... I nie pozostaje mi nic innego, jak potwierdzić totalny brak profesjonalizmu Pan Łukasza L...)
Miałem okazję krótko z w/w Panem współpracować- a raczej tracić nerwy! Krótko mówiąc to wielka masakra. Na pirwszy rzut oka to kosmiczne tępo, ale o dokładności to panowie zfirmy Lijeswki zapominają. Zdarzyła im się pomyłka tylko :smile:  11 cm na ścianach fundamentowych. :bash: 
O dotrzymywaniu słowa to już nie wspomnę...
Może jeszcze kiedyś zawitam i opiszę parę ciekawostek, które napewno powstrzymają potencjalnych inwestorów przed tą firmą.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## gosia&adam

Ostrzegam wszystkich przed współpracą z dekarzem i cieślą w jednej osobie z Pniew, z panem Jurkiem Bobrowskim. Reklamowanym i polecanym w firmie BudMar w Przeźmierowie. Szkoda pieniedzy i zdrowia. Omijać z daleka.

----------


## wielkopolanka

Pani Justyna totalnie sfuszerowała nasz projekt, co innego na papierze, co innego wyszło po praniu, wymiary się nie zgadzały, namalowała nam piekną elewację, a z projektu wyszło straszydełko, masakra, kasa wpakowana za projekt i za przeróbki, w tej cenie można było mieć już indywidualny projekt, jednym słowem fuszera totalna!

----------


## klient1234

> Witam,na poczatek poszukuje osob oszukanych badz okradzionych z pieniedzy za prace wykonana przez firme Nickel Design  pana Jacka Jarzynskiego z Suchego Lasu obecnie,przedtem Swarzedz ETC, takimi adresami firmy sie poslugiwal i posluguje.Jest to osoba ktora notorycznie nie dotrzymuje terminow wykonania prac,nie wyplaca swoim pracownikom naleznych wynagrodzen mimo pobierania zaliczek od inwestorow .Prace wykonywane przez jego pracownikow sa opozniane tylko z jego winy, poniewaz np klej do paneli potrafi dostarczac przez okres tygodnia,a panele leza,takich przykladow sa setki. Jesli klient wydzwania do niego prosi pracownika aby zamias niego kontaktowal sie z klientem (inwestorem) oczywiscie na koszt pracownika.Nie polecam tej firmy ze wzgledu na jakby to nazwac olewanie inwestora przez wlasciciela firmy, a spychanie winy na niby niekompetentnych pracownkow jest jego metoda.





Popieram jak najbardziej ta firma powinna znależć sie na czarnej liście.
Okradają klientów jak i swoich podwykonawców.Pan Jacek wogóle nie zna się na tej działalności tylko na obrocie czyich pieniędzy.Do dzis nie zapłacono nam za pracę.....Pani nickel obłudnie kłamnie i ubliża klientowi.Nie polecam tej firmy .Chyba że ktoś chce się szybko pozbyć pieniędzy i nic z tego nie mieć.... :wink: Problemy pana Jacka były zganiane na klienta a ?Pan Jacek mówił ze nie ma czasu i głowy bo jest po dyskotece.Tragedia.....

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Firma Nickel development i Agrobex w ubiegłym roku "wykończyli" wiele małych firm podwykonawczych doprowadzając je do bankructwa.

----------


## amyF

> Ostrzegam wszystkich przed współpracą z dekarzem i cieślą w jednej osobie z Pniew, z panem Jurkiem Bobrowskim. Reklamowanym i polecanym w firmie BudMar w Przeźmierowie. Szkoda pieniedzy i zdrowia. Omijać z daleka.


niestety mój wcześniejszy wpis odnośnie "pana" Bobrowskiego nie został przez Was przeczytany i też sie na niego nacieliscie.... :sad:

----------


## riko71

> Pobrał towar z hurtowni , nie zapłacił , robota u inwestora spartaczona , telefonów nie odbiera . to jego nowe tel: 721 888 889 , 781 229 239 , 782 888 882 Uważajcie na niego - gonić z budowy , bo wpakujecie się państwo w kłopoty. to nr tel do inwestora w Wałczu , może wam to potwierdzić 691 399 599 .


Ręce opadają- pan Łukasz bije wszelkie rekordy tupetu. Po wielu wspaniałych" wyczynach w czasie trwania swojej działalności budowalnej wpadł na pomysł, aby stać się Urzędnikiem Państwowym :yes: . Zdobyte doświadczenie pozwoliło mu na dostanie się do szkoły policyjnej- ręce opadają. Od "super fachowca" do policjanta :bash: ...

----------


## S_musz

Niestety mimo generalnego szczęścia do wykonawców, to już druga niesłowna i nieuczciwa ekipa. Nie polecam firmy p. Maciej Cielejewski tel. 512611289. Ekipa przyjechała 4 tygodnie później (sic!) niż było uzgodnione i na starcie podnosła uzgodnioną wcześniej stawkę o 100% z 50 do 100 zł/m2 położenia płytek. Uważam, że to rozbój w biały dzień! Wiedzieli, że bardzo zależy nam na czasie i chcieli to wykorzystać. Wczesniej mniej więcej co tydzień przekładali termin rozpoczecia prac. Nie polecam za cwaniacki sposób bycia, krętactwa i próbę naciągnięcia klienta. Chcąc uniknąć kolejnych zaskoczeń rozstałem się niezwłocznie z tym nieuczciwym towarzystwem.

----------


## Yoda72

Witam,
Nie polecam firmy Umicore Building Products Polska Sp. z o.o. z Warszawy producenta blach i rynien tytanowo - cynkowych znanych pod marką VM Zinc. Zakupiłem ich system rynnowy za grube pieniądze (ca 8 tys. PLN) w kolorze antra (prawie czarny). Po zamontowaniu całości w momencie doginania haków zaczęła z nich schodzic farba. Pierwotnie producent przyznal się, że haki nie zostały przed pomalowaniem odtłuszczone. Moja reklamacja z żądaniem wymiany haków (co wiąże się z wymianą wszystkiego co już zostało na dachu zamontowane) lub przemalowanie haków i udzielenie rabatu zostalo przez firmę odrzucone. Jedyne co firma proponuje to przemalowanie i do widzenia. Nie mam gwarancji, że farba ze źle wyprodukowanych haków nie będzie z czasem dalej odchodziła, a mam za to płacic jak za towar pełnowartościowy. Zdecydowanie nie polecam produktów tej firmy. Będę dalej walczył o swoje, chociaż może to przypominac :bash: .

----------


## gosia&adam

Witam.
Firma Zakład Ogólnobudowlany Roman Marecki, Książ Wielkopolski, 693-992-312. Zostaje wpisana na czarną listę jako firma mało profesjonalna. 
Jeśli ktoś z Was ceni dokładność wykończenia domu, omijać z daleka. Nie polecam.

----------


## gwiezdnik

Hej!
Usługi Instalacyjno-Sanitarne, Rafał Woźny, Pobiedziska - tel. 695 615 016, 695615016 - nie polecam. 
Wybudowałem z jego pomocą chatę - był dość pomocny, przyznaję. Ale fachowość jego usług i niestety późniejsza solidność okazała się bardzo wątła.
Po wymianie przez niego płynu w układzie przestały grzać dwa obwody. Przez 2.5 miesiąca w okresie zimowym próbowałem go ściągnąc do domu ale się nie udało:
* chory
* chory w szpitalu
* dziecko chore
* dziecko chore w szpitalu
* policja zabrała dowód auta
* etc
Finalnie skorzystałem z usług innego fachowca, który... dość ostro ocenił pracę Woźnego.
* na listwie zasilającej pętla zablokowana tylko przepływomierzem - żadnego zaworka poniżej przepływomierza,
* na listwie powrotu - również żadnej zakrętki, zakręcone standardowym zaworkiem z białym plastikiem - biały plastik pęka i woda się leje strumieniami.
Ktoś by powiedział "Ile tej wody może się wylać? Niewiele."
I grubo się pomyli tak mówiąc - okazało się, że szanowny pan Rafał zamontował mi regulator ciśnienia w układzie grzewczym z otwartym zasilaniem. Nawet gdybym miał nieszczelny układ, to dopiero gdyby woda wyszła mi w chacie to bym się dowiedział, bo na pewno nie przez spadek ciśnienia w układzie. Więc woda mogłaby się lać strumieniami w przypadku powyższych uszkodzeń. Podsumowując:
* pomocny w trakcie budowy (choć w sumie połowicznie, bo często zdarzało się że sam musiałem z pracy się zwalniać by szukać części hydrauliki)
* jakość prac zagrażająca konstrukcji  :smile: 
* współpraca podczas eksploatacji - tragiczna. Brak możliwości ściągnięcia do chaty.
Choć przypuszam że gdyby akurat woda się lała strumieniami to by się pojawił. W przypadku mniejszych problemów - niestety już nie.
Jakby co, odpowiem na pytania,
pozdrawiam

----------


## stefan buczynski

To w Nickel Design musiało się już trochę pozmieniać, bo robili mi wykończeniówkę w mieszkaniu i wszystko było na czas...

----------


## Fiolla

Odradzam współpracę z panem Marcinem Matuszakiem z Suchego Lasu.
Rok temu zakładał nam system nawadniania i trawnik. 
Do systemu nie mam zastrzeżeń, działa i nie sprawia jak dotąd problemów.
Nie otrzymaliśmy jednak od pana Matuszaka faktury ani gwarancji na system, więc trzymam kciuki za dalsze sprawne działanie.
Zakres zleconych panu Matuszakowi prac obejmował nawiezienie ziemi pod trawnik i rośliny.
Ziemia, którą ten człowiek przywiózł nie nadaje się niestety do żadnych celów ogrodniczych - głowę daję, że została wykopana z jakiegoś przydrożnego rowu. Świadczą o tym śmieci, które wyciągnęliśmy z ziemi - metry taśmy magnetofonowej, kawałki żelastwa, gwoździe i ogromna liczba kamieni.
Trawnik pan Matuszak wykonał wbrew sztuce, mianowicie przed posianiem trawy nie odchwaścił nawiezionej ziemi, więc po tygodniu cały trawnik, podlewany pieczołowicie przez system nawadniający, zajęty został przez chwasty. Koniec końców trawnik został potraktowany roundupem i wysiany ponownie przez inną osobę.
Oczywiście po wykonaniu prac i zainkasowaniu pieniędzy kontakt z panem Marcinem był absolutnie niemożliwy, nie odbierał telefonów.
Kontakt z tym panem przypomniał nam, że niestety istnieją wykonawcy, którzy nad "jakość" przedkładają "jakoś" i że większość fachowców wymaga wnikliwej kontroli i ograniczonego zaufania.

----------


## Yokozuna

Przestrzegam przed:

*Mariusz Bartkowiak i spólka (brat, ojciec) - Przybroda*

Budowali mój dom od podstaw. Same buble. Najgorsze wychodzą teraz podczas wykańczania:
- pustaki wentylacyjne do garażu i kotłowni  zamurowane na wysokości stropu ścianką działową!!!
- nadproża zrobione niezgodnie z moimi zaleceniami i projektem - za wysokie o 12cm
- krzywo wylany chudziak i strop
- krzywe ściany zewnętrzne. Tłumaczenie: "Bo Kierbud kazał murować do wewnątrz".
- schody o różnych wysokościach stopni (tego miał dopilnować KB, więc i on "dał ciała")
- rynny bez spadu i  co najlepsze bez zrobionych odpowiednich otworów do leja (prawie się urwały od wody). Tylko 2-3 dziurki zrobione wiertłem fi 8.
- komin Schiedel Avant Eco wymurowany tak, że przestrzeń do zaciągania powietrza (dookoła ceramiki) została zamurowana.
- źle rozmierzony dach, czego efektów jest sporo,
- nieumiejętność budowy w technologii Ytong na zaprawę cienkowarstwową.

A podczas budowania były tylko stęki i jęki: bo materiał jest do niczego, bo pogoda nie odpowiada, bo kielnia Ytong jest do du..(zaprawę cienkowarstwową robili normalnymi kielniami) ....

Najlepsze jest teraz, kiedy wezwałem Waszmościa do usunięcia wad. Napisał, że zlikwidował firmę.
Ostrzegam, bo pewnie założy inną.

W chwili obecnej firma działa pod nazwą:

*DOM - BUD* , Przybroda
PS. Zapomniałbym: ekipa lubi spożywać alkohol na budowie w każdej postaci. O tym fakcie dowiedziałem się od sąsiadów oraz podczas robienia po nich porządków (puszki i butelki wciśnięte w każdy zakamarek)! 
U mnie właśnie dodatkowo zaczęło się lać z kominów - brak odpowiedniej czapy komina.

PS AD2017: miałem "okazję" rozebebrać część dachówek po tych kilku latach i:
- zebrałem 2 worki puszek po piwie między membraną a dachówkami, o innych śmieciach nie wspomnę
- rynienki odwadniające nie były w ogóle przymocowane, wisiały sobie na membranie
- ogólnie z dachem cały czas zabawa

----------


## irasos

Dopisuję bez żadnych oporów firmę FHUP Piotr Dudek ze Środy Wlkp. Twierdzi ten pan że świadczy usługi dekarskie, otóż uważam ze jeśli chodzi o pokrycia dachowe to trzeba ich omijać szerokim łukiem. Dach który kryli  zaczął cieknąć po dwóch tygodniach od odbioru mimo kilkunastu prób kontaktu i próśb o naprawę źle wykonanej usługi, olew totalny, ignorował mnie pan piotr na maksa, powiedział że naprawią ze przyjadą i że ogólnie będzie ok a tu wielkie rozczarowanie. Wyłaz dachowy zapomnieli zamontować odwodnień nad nim tak samo nad kominkami wentylacyjnymi. NIE POLECAM ZDECYDOWANIE, nick z oferii.pl tego wykonawcy to dudas9 nr tel to 604 254 835

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

jak na oferii szukasz wykonawców to sam jesteś sobie winien. Ale dzięki za cynk.

----------


## Elfir

ale Katowice nie leża w Wielkopolsce...

----------


## azakrzew

Odradzam współpracę z Panem Andrzejem Łukasikiem występującym na forum jako Ghost 34. Firma miała niegdyś świetną renomę jednak ich „wyczyny” w moim domu jej zdecydowanie przeczą. 

Zamówiłem deski dębowe olejowane fazowane z 2 stron. Pan Andrzej zapomniał o tym szczególe i jego ekipa (sam już nie układa) bardzo szybko ułożyła mi prawie całe piętro w desce fazowanej z 4 stron. Jakość wykonania od początku pozostawiała wiele do życzenia. Kilkanaście desek kazałem od razu wymienić. Czasem kładli nawet deski uszkodzone. Niestety to również świadczy o źródle i klasie materiału. Zapewne jest bardzo tani. Sam Pan Andrzej w mojej obecności kazał kierowcy, który dowiózł deski wręczyć kilka sztuk desek fatalnej jakości producentowi. To podobno firma, w której Ghost zaopatruje się od lat. Po roku od położenia wypadło już kilka sęków, a z jednej deski zaczęły się obrywać drzazgi. 

Po konsternacji dotycżacdej 4 faz zamiast 2, zgodziłem się aby na piętrze deski z 4 stronną fazą zostały na podłodze, ale na parterze miały być już z fazą 2-stornną i ułożone idealnie. Pan Andrzej zgodził się i napomknął tylko, że będzie musiał w takim razie ściągnąć cykliniarkę.  Niestety żadnej cykliniarki nie było. Panowie szlifowali łączenia desek małymi ręcznymi szlifierkami. Jak się potem okazało niezbyt dokładnie. Są istotne różnice między poziomem sąsiadujących desek. Ponadto, między wieloma deskami mam dziury szerokości do 2 mm!  Recepta Pana Andrzeja na takie „drobiazgi” to kit do parkietu.

Wykończenie wokół grzejnika podłogowego zostało zrobione tak, że koryto został ściśnięte i nie mieściła się kratka. Panowie niby poprawili obróbkę, ale w końcu sam musiałem doszlifować kratkę. 

W ramach zakresu prac było też klejenie listew przypodłogowych z mdf i tu pokazali już mistrzostwo w niechlujstwie. 70% listew musiałem wymienić, a i to nie dało rezultatu  bo okazało się, że miejscami deski nie dochodzą do ścian i gdy przykleić listwę przy ścianie to powstaje szpara, więc listwa powinna odstawać o prawie 1 cm od ściany! Pan Andrzej zwrócił mi co prawda za nowe listwy, ale robociznę płaciłem sam 2 raz. Ponieważ deski nie są w jednej płaszczyźnie między nimi a listą są przerwy różnej szerokości. Efekt raczej żałosny. 

Z uwagi na bardzo napięty harmonogram tej wybitnej ekipy zostałem poproszony o odbiór podłogi bez możliwości wejścia na nią, bo była świeżo olejowana. Pan Andrzej ręczył, że wszystko jest ok., a w razie potrzeby wróci i poprawi najdrobniejszy szczegół. Głupi zgodziłem się. Poza tragicznym stanem listew, szparami, niedoszlifowanymi  łączeniami desek, różnicy w poziomach między deskami dochodzącej do 1,5 mm (!), również olej jest miejscami źle położony – są np. zaschnięte krople między deskami albo nie wtarte plamy. Deski były kładzione bez przebierania więc np. na środku pokoju dziennego mam deski z wielkimi sękami i bielą, a pod kanapami (mówiłem gdzie będą) ładne deski.

Panowie nie byli też przygotowani (mimo umowy) na wykonanie łączenia schodów z deskami i musiałem kilka miesięcy czekać na dołożenie tam kątownika z desek. Przy okazji brudasy o mało nie zniszczyły mi kamiennego podestu przed domem – wmietli pył drzewny w szpary miedzy płytami kamienia co po deszczu przebarwiło płyty. Na chemię do wywabienia plan wydałem kilkaset złotych. 

Co do kątownika, to partacze wykonali go tak, że miał rysy od szlifowania i faktura wyraźnie różnił się od desek. Reklamowałem go podobnie jak deskę, z której wychodziły drzazgi. Pan Duch sam wyznaczył termin naprawy, po czym nigdy się nie pojawił. Gdy dodzwoniłem się oświadczył, że miał zepsuty samochód (choć podobno przebywał w Warszawie i mogłem go nawet sam podwieźć, gdyby tylko zadzwonił i wyraził gotowość do naprawy) a obecnie przebywa na urlopie. 

Zdecydowanie odradzam! Ghost, Duch, Andrzej Łukasik to nie jest firma godna plecenia.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

W dzisiejszych czasach ciężko o dobrych pracowników ale wlascicielowi też powinno zależeć na rozwiązaniu sytyacji. Jak moi coś spierniczą jadę poprawiac i świecić oczami sam.

----------


## radosny mocarz

Stanowczo nie polecam - skład budowlany wesołek poznań. Najpierw sprzedali zamówiony dla mnie towar i kazali czekać ponad tydzień dłużej, potem pomylili się w dostawie jednego ze składników zamówienia, który mi kazali samemu odwieźć i powiedzieli, że nie dostarczą właściwej pozycji!!! Co więcej okazało się, że jedno z opakowań, które było w paczce przyjechało uszkodzone... następnie pracownik składu wesołek oskarżył mnie o celowe zniszczenie!!! Jeśli więc szukacie opinii o wesołku zastanówcie się przed zakupem.

----------


## Elfir

Koleś - bogaty jesteś jak u Wesołka kupujesz...

----------


## radosny mocarz

Fajnie jakbyś przy okazji takiego posta podał namiary na lepsze miejsce do zakupów... koleś

----------


## Elfir

Allegro.

Swoją silkę kupowałam w Lubkamie w Szczepankowie.
Styropian przez Allegro z Leszna

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...) koleś


...to jest Koleżanka - Elfir nosi kieckę!  :big grin:

----------


## zohan128

Trzy lata odkładałem pieniądze na łazienkę, zatrudniłem "firmę" z internetu "TOMEK" która ma siedzibę w Poznaniu. Obiecali mi zrobić łazienkę w ciągu 7 dni. Umówiliśmy się na dany termin przyjechało trzech pracowników w pierwszy dzień skuli stare płytki a na drugi dzień źle osadzili drzwi. Pierwsze płytki które położyli okazały się krzywo położone. Chciałem ich wyrzucić ale zadzwoniłem do  "pseudo" kierownika Tomka z tej firmy on obiecał że przyśle mi takiego płytkarza że będę mu dziękować a okazało się że przysłał następnego fachowca który nie potrafił prosto założyć płytek w łazience. Płytki które założył były tak krzywo położone że zapytałem się, co teraz z tym zrobić ? Bo umawialiśmy się że będą założone idealnie prosto fuga we fuge, powiedzieli że muszą to wszystko zerwać i poprawić. Połowę płytek zerwali, powiedzieli że musi to zobaczyć ich kierownik Tomek ale to był pretekst do ucieczki. Zostawili wszystkie narzędzia, nie odbierają telefonów. Ludzie z tej firmy okazali się zwykłymi oszustami i naciągaczami bo za każdą wykonaną pracę płaciłem im duże pieniądze. Chciałem was wszystkich ostrzec przed takimi firmami remontowymi które tak naprawdę nie są firmami. Zdjęcia w ogłoszeniu które pokazują to są zwykłą fikcją. Ta firma naraziła mnie na duże straty finansowe. Ich oszustwa nie są przypadkowe tylko dobrze planowane. Oto ogłoszenie tej firmy http://tablica.pl/oferta/plytki-tani...tml#30d2d6d539


Gdzie mogę udać się o pomoc w tej sprawie ??? Chciałbym odzyskać swoje pieniądze.

----------


## gentoonx

Twój przypadek na pewno nie jest odosobniony i faktycznie krzywo wygląda. Pozostaje ci pewnie tylko sąd.

Mam jednak pytanie, skoro widziałeś, że jest krzywo,



> ...bo za każdą wykonaną pracę płaciłem im duże pieniądze. ...


 to czemu jak twierdzisz płaciłeś za to ciężkie pieniądze?

Nie żebym krytykował czy się czepiał, ale ...

----------


## zohan128

Dobre pytanie, nie wyrzuciłem ich dlatego że na początku jeszcze prosto układali przynajmniej mi się tak wydawało ale później zrobili tak krzywo że fuga w fuge nie pasowała druga sprawa to taka że oprócz łazienki robili jeszcze ściankę z nidy oraz wylewali posadzkę poziomującą w moim pokoju (która i tak jest do poprawy bo wylali krzywo) i przez to nie mogłem sprawdzić jak położyli te płytki w łazience (oni wyszli oknem na balkon). Inaczej bym ich wygonił za te krzywo położone płytki. Poza tym nie miałem pojęcia że płytki nie mogą być przyklejone na taką grubą warstwę kleju.

----------


## gentoonx

No to faktycznie zonk.

Ja widzę tylko sąd, no bo te narzędzia co ci zostawili to pewnie ze 200zł warte.

Żeby sąd to powinieneś wziąć rzeczoznawcę i dokładna dokumentacje foto zrobić, jeśli oczywiście chcesz to szybko skończyć kim innym

----------


## zohan128

Masz rację tak będę musiał zrobić porobić zdjęcia i wziąć rzeczoznawcę, moja łazienka wygląda jak po wojnie a z nimi nie ma w ogóle kontaktu więc nie dają mi wyboru.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

A czy mógłbyś podać nazwisko właściciela firmy?

----------


## Elfir

Masz umowę? Jak nie to jak udowodnisz, że to własnie ta firma robiła prace?

Zdjęcia w ogłoszeniu to przecież przypadkowe grafiki ukardzione z internetu (starczy do google wpisać "płytki łazienkowe"):
http://www.kwadroceramika.com/
http://www.rojalplus.pl/index.php?rojal=lazienki

Czym sie kierowałeś wybierając taką firmę?

----------


## Vojtek

Dorzucę siędo listy
*PRZESTRZEGAM PRZED OSZUSTEM*
Pan *Łukasz Świderski firma FUH Instal Gaz.* Robił u mnie ogrzewanie. W połowie roboty anulował faktury z hurtowni, zabrał moje pieniądze i zniknął!
zwykły oszust i naciągacz. nie dość że straciliśmy część pieniędzy, to jeszcze czas...
Wykonaną robotę musiał poprawiać inny instalator, bo Pan Łukasz Świdersk i dokonał podstawowych błędów.
Firma teoretycznie zarejestrowana w Chodzieży, ale z informacji urzedowych wynika, że firma została zamknięta w 2011.

----------


## staw

UWAGA ! Na budowlańca  CEZARY DEMBNY z MIEŚCISKA ! Matacz i naciągacz ! Gdy dostanie zaliczkę ,to już możecie go nie zobaczyć... Przy okazji zabezpieczy na swoją budowę część materiałów. Jeśli nie chce się być wykiwanym to omijać z daleka ! Pożyczonych pieniędzy nie oddaje ! Wielu się o tym przekonało boleśnie !

----------


## Elfir

Albo masz pecha do wykonawców albo tępisz konkurencję?

----------


## Elfir

Ja przestrzegam przed hurtownią instalacyjną  *Hyro Max* (Borówiec, ul. Główna).
Ta firma była już na czarnej liście, ale na szybko potrzebowałam skrzynki do rozdzielacza (kupiłam za małą). Poprosiłam o dużą i na wszelki wypadek  zapytałam o możliwośc wymiany na większą. Sprzedawca się zgodził. Przyniósł, wypakował by pokazać jaka jest duża. Zabralam do domu i jednak o kilka cm była za mała - nawet nie wypakowaliśmy tylko przymierzyliśmy rozdzielacz. Pojechałam wymienić a facet zarzucił mi, że nie przyjmie towaru z otwartego kartonu (który kupiłam otwarty). Że szafka jest poobjana (ja jej nawet nie wyciągałam ?)

Chciałam kupić miedziane rury do gazu, złączki i inne duperele przy okazji wymiany szafki, ale teraz sprzedawca zobaczy figę!

UNIKAJCIE Z DALEKA, lepiej jechać do KRAM-u na Poznańskiej lub do Kurka w Gądkach

----------


## staw

O Cezarym Dembnym można przeczytać też wcześniejsze posty / np.15.09.2008 /

----------


## Elfir

czyli ciągle ma klientów mimo, że jest patałachem?  :sad:

----------


## Elfir

zgłoszona sprawa na policji?

----------


## czapelka81

Oczywiście byłam na policji, powiedzieli że to nie ich sprawa i mam iść do sądu. W sądzie sprawa wygrana tyle tylko że co z tego  :sad:

----------


## Elfir

mają wygraną oddajesz sprawę do komornika.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> mają wygraną oddajesz sprawę do komornika.


też taki bystry byłem... ale wtedy również byłem młody i głupi. oj jaki ja byłe głupi! Też wierzyłem w te bajki!

----------


## gosia&adam

Hello. Niestety kolejna firma, która zawiodła. Może i pracowita ale ....

http://www.ogrodzenia-srem.pl/kontakt.html
OLB-MET tel kom.: 511 490 291

Wielki minus za niedotrzymywanie terminów. Naciąganie na kasę i brak rozliczenia.
Usługi ślusarskie .... daleko do ideału, bardzo słabo. Murarz może - ślusarz nie bardzo.
NIE POLECAM

----------


## staw

MAG-POL JACEK SZARANEK - Ochodza k/Wągrowca . 3 X NIE dla tego naciągacza ,który dalej się pogrąża .

----------


## staw

Ta firma Mag-Pol / duże słowo/ za sprawą swego właściciela Jacka Szaranka to typowy przykład pazerności i braku uczciwości. Jest obecny na kilku forach. Jest bardzo cwany i sam albo za sprawą swoich popleczników próbuje się wybielić , likwidując przy tym wszystkie negatywy . np.forum - opinie o fachowcach.    Ktoś trafnie określił jego niegodziwość  klasycznym ,,majstersztykiem'' . Niestety - czy można być dumnym z tego ,że  nie rozliczono się z powierzonej dużej kasy na materiały, albo że umknęło się cichaczem nie kończąc dzieła, blokując przy tym telefony ? Sms-y  w których szyderczo się śmieje w oczy to szczyt bezczelności. I nie ma usprawiedliwienia dla takich procederów nawet jeśli klient jest naiwny !

----------


## staw

Mag-Pol Jacek Szaranek to matacz jakich mało. A miało być tak pięknie i szybko... Skończyło się przekrętem. Znajomi nie mogą się nadziwić do czego zdolni są dzisiejsi ,,fachowcy".  Klient się domaga uczciwości i rozliczenia - jak on śmie ?  Przecież ten tysiąc czy dwa , o których mowa to drobnostka nie warta zachodu... Taki system wartości prezentują. Szkoda, że na drugą stronę nie przeoczyli kasy. ŻENADA !

----------


## minolt

Przestrzegam przed firma, która prowadzi małzenstwo Magdalena Dolatowska-Dęręgowska i Krzysztof Deręgowski.
Zajmuja sie instalacjami c.o, pompy ciepła i inne usługi hydrauliczne. Dotyczas działali w Bydgoszczy pod nazwa SOLAR TERM, obecnie od roku osiedli w Rydzynie koło Leszna i przemianowali firmę ma MAG-INSTAL.
Firma wyjątkowo niesolidna, instalacje wykonuja tanim kosztem i niezgodnie z umową, jak i jest wiele popełnionych błedów. Specjalizują sie niby w instalacjach pomp ciepła, a nie potrafia poprawnie ustawic pompy. Zatrudnieni w firmie pracownicy zmieniaja sie praktycznie co tydzien, bo jak zobacza na czym polega dzialanosc tej firmy, to rezygnuja. Firma ma zasądzone nakazy zaplaty na okolo 50 tys. zlotych od oszukanych klientow. Poza tym jest wielu, ktorzy nie poszli do sadu, no bo jest mala szansa odzyskania pieniedzy.

----------


## MirekAmon

Potwierdzam. Mnie oszukali na niespełna 5000zł. Jeśli chodzi o jakość wykonanych prac, to niestety, jest bardzo źle. Wskutek źle wykonanej instalacji mam niedogrzany dom. A państwo Deręgowscy mają się dobrze w Rydzynie, Rynek 19/5.

----------


## balbina63

Uwaga na firme pana STANISŁAWA FIACKA ...........NIE POLECAM 
Partacze i jeszcze raz partacze NAJLEPIEJ chyba potrafia kłasc panele i na tym koniec 
Kafelki w łazience to u mnie chyba kładli pierwszy raz poprostu brak słów 
A co do płacenia za usługe to UWAGA   pan Fiacek ma zawsze jakiegos asa w rekawie 
NIE NIE I JESZCZE RAZ NIE

----------


## malcol

To prawda. W Hydro Maxie mają chyba dosyć dobre ceny, ale całą resztę do bani.

----------


## natalek

Minolt a może by zrobić jakiś pozew zbiorowy przeciwko Krzysztofowi Deręgowskiemu! Jak by co prosze pisać na maila ! My też przestrzegamy przed nim!

----------


## pinat456

OSTRZEGAM - NIESOLIDNA FIRMA - KRZYSZTOF DOBSKI / IWONA BŁACHOWIAK, USŁUGI BRUKARSKIE Z GNIEZNA.

ostrzegam wszystkich przed panem Krzysztofem Dobskim prowadzącym firmę na nazwisko Iwony Błachowiak. Spartaczyli u mnie robotę. Zalecam wziąć kogoś innego.

----------


## pinat456

Ostrzegam przed firmą Krzysztof Dobski / Iwona Błachowiak. Oto mail do strony tego nierzetelnego wykonawcy

http://oferia.pl/wykonawca/krzysztof-dobski/383085

----------


## Elfir

Nazwisko błachowiak przewija się co jakiś czas.

----------


## Yokozuna

Udzielam się po raz drugi na tej liście. Tym razem, po roku cierpliwości wrzucam tutaj elektryka:

*PAWLO-TECH Włodarczak* 

Przygoda z tym panem zaczęła się w 2013r. Dzisiaj działa tylko kilka gniazdek na cały dom, a rozdzielnia to jeden wielki burdel.
Mam wrażenie, że poprawianie wszystkiego w nieskończoność. Do tego niechlujne wykonanie rozdzielni i błąd ostatnich pomiarów, co skutkowało cięciem kabla ziemnego (zbędnie oczywiście). Ogólnie masakra.

----------


## Beth_77

Chciałam jeszcze Wam powiedzieć - bo nie wiem czy wicie - ja nie wiedziałam i nawet mi to przez myśl nie przeszło - że jesli na forum umieścicie opinię, to* firma której ona dotyczy ma prawo napisac do redakcji i prosic o jej usunięcie,a Redakcja Muratora to własnie robi*. I dlatego mój post wyżej był i się zmył. Ciekawe jak długo teraz będzie na forum dopóki znowu go nie usuną. Ciekawa jestem jak Redakcja weryfikuje czy ten kto napisał z prośba o jego usunięcie to akurat ta firmą o której się pisze? to może być każdy przecież!
Juz co jak co - ale żeby w dzisjeszych czasach na FORACH i to ogólnopolskich załoznych (w sumie nie wiadomo po co) robic takie rzeczy i chronic tych co oszukują zamiast tych co oszukani zostali - to chyba talko w naszym Państwie .... to jest przykre ale i żenujące.....
Może ten post tez zostanie usunięty bo będzie niewygodney.....

----------


## Elfir

Chodzi o art. 212 KK.  Trzeba uważać na formułowanie takie posta. Nie można napisac "złodziej", "oszust" (bez wyroku sadowego, który potwierdziłby takie działania).
Trzeba opisać zdarzenie, które miało miejsce, w taki sposób, by czytający wyrobił sobie opinię o firmie, a jednocześnie by nie było to pomówienie.

----------


## Beth_77

> Chodzi o art. 212 KK.  Trzeba uważać na formułowanie takie posta. Nie można napisac "złodziej", "oszust" (bez wyroku sadowego, który potwierdziłby takie działania).
> Trzeba opisać zdarzenie, które miało miejsce, w taki sposób, by czytający wyrobił sobie opinię o firmie, a jednocześnie by nie było to pomówienie.


i ja tez taki przepis znam. Na Allegro nie pozwolą wpisac tych słow w komentarzach. *Ale tu niestety nie o to chodzi*. Redakcja wyjaśnia, że jesli zamieszczam post - chocmy mój powyżej - który nie nosi znamion obrazy, przedstawia suche fakty i a osoba ktrej dotyczy napisze że zyczy sobie usunięcie posta, do redakcja go usuwa - bo jak tłumaczy, ponosi odpowiedzialność za umieszczone wpisy a nie wiedząc kto ma rację woli usunąć. I tak to działa - szok no nie?????? W jakim kraju my zyjemy. Pytałam Pana (zreszta miłego) jaka jest dokładnie podstawa prawnego działania - przepis z kc lub regulaminu, że na zyczenie osoby zgłaszającej naruszenie (jakie naruszenie pytam?!) usuwają post - ale niestety nie podał mi jej.... Myśle że po prostu nie istnieje.
To jest forum - ja można takie rzeczy robić? Poza tym - jak zweryfikowali że ten kto napisał z prośba o usunięcie to własnie ta osoba której post dotyczy????? Kazdy może to zrobić i gdyby większość z tego korzystała tego forum by nie było....
Inne portale tez tak działają - pozytyw sam o sobie pisze, a negatywy każe usunąć? i jaki morał? ludzie którzy czytaja opinie przed wyborem wykonawcy widzą same pozytywy - a dlaczegoo? bo negatywy sa usuwane. Na jakiej podstawie? a no na takiej że pan x płaci abonament za reklamę na portalu i sobie nie zyczy - a jak pan płaci to i pan wymaga. To jest żenada że chroni sie oszustów zamiast oszukanych....  
No ale wyjaśnilismy sobie wszystko i mam nadzieje że Redakcja tym razem stanie na wysokości zadania i zostawi post który nikogo nie obraża, wyraża suche fakty i moją opinię. I za który to ja osobiście ponosze odpowiedzialność.....

----------


## ryka77

Odnośnie wypowiedzi Beth_77: Dlaczego nie mogę oprzeć się wrażeniu, że czytam o swoim przypadku? Jedna z tych spraw w sądzie jest zapewne moją. Potwierdzam sposób działania tej firmy. W naszym przypadku było dokładnie tam samo.

----------


## mathom

Przestrzegam przed pseudo stolarzem Drew Mar Marek Szymkowiak z Poznania, Żywocicka 8, NIP 7792089863.

Miał u mnie wykonać wiatę-zadaszenie tarasu, prosta konstrukcja 3x3m kryta gontem. Spore opóźnienia, masę wymówek: szpital, złamana noga, zepsuty samochód itd. 

Kiedy w końcu przyszedł i wykonał pseudo konstrukcję kazałem natychmiast rozbierać bo stanowiła zagrożenie dla życia i zdrowia - ała konstrukcja trzymała się na kątownikach 4 cm i śrubkach które wyglądają jak do kartongipsu, ok 3 cm, główna krokiew wisiała na 5 kątownikach przyczepiona do balkonu, zbyt krótko przycięta - nie opierała się nawet na słupie. słupy przymocowane do betonu kątownikami i kołkami 4 takimi samymi na jakich wieszam ramki ze zdjęciami.

Brak jakiejkolwiek wiedzy ciesielskiej i zdrowego rozsądku - nawet dziecko przemyślało by to lepiej - zresztą wystarczyło spojrzeć w googla jak się wykonuje takie konstrukcje. Tutaj spowodowanie poważnego zagrożenia dla życia ludzkiego.

Materiał 3 jakości (uparł się że musi być olcha, słupy 10cm) wyglądał jakby mu został i chciał mi wcisnąć, skasował zaliczkę znacznie większą niż ten materiał był warty. Niestety zaliczka stracona.

U sąsiadów wykonywał domki narzędziowe, które po pół roku zaczęły się rozsychać i powstały szpary na 20 cm - stwierdził, że czego chcieli za tą cenę - ok. 3 tyś za domki 2x3m z sosny (!!!)

Zdjęcia poniżej dla przestrogi, omijać szerokim łukiem.

----------


## Elfir

olcha to akurat popularne drewno do wykończeń zewnetrznych, wiec gatunku drewna by aurat się nie czepiala.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> olcha to akurat popularne drewno do wykończeń zewnetrznych, wiec gatunku drewna by aurat się nie czepiala.


...ale się strasznie wichruje. Ładnie wygląda, jest twarde i trwałe ale deska w płocie potrafi w śmigło się skręcić tak że wkręty wyrywa.

----------


## Yokozuna

Przestrzegam przed:

Jacek WŁÓDARCZAK, Suchy Las (Jacbud)

To pseudowykonawca od wykończeniówki. Partactwo na każdym kroku. Przebił wszystkie ekipy na mojej budowie. Ponadto wiele szkód wyrządzonych w moim mieniu.
Niestety, został mi polecony. A sam polecający? Dopiero teraz skorzystał z jego usług. I niestety, rozpacz.

----------


## siggi&alka

Isolbud Poznań. Podobno firma profesjonalnie zajmuje się dociepleniami. Mam odmienne zdanie. Remont elewacji wykonany przez tę firmę  nie spełnia kryteriów solidności. Brudna elewacja nie została umyta. Nie została również zagruntowana. Rozstawione rusztowanie nie posiadało poręczy ani siatki.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Isolbud Poznań. Podobno firma profesjonalnie zajmuje się dociepleniami. Mam odmienne zdanie. Remont elewacji wykonany przez tę firmę  nie spełnia kryteriów solidności. Brudna elewacja nie została umyta. Nie została również zagruntowana. Rozstawione rusztowanie nie posiadało poręczy ani siatki.


Panie Rolicz już do tego doszło? Tak ciężko na rynku że w ten sposób trzeba walczyć z konkurencją? Bo z tego co wiem to "siggi" to "ZygmuntRolicz" no chyba że to "alka"  :wink:

----------


## hokejgk1

X

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Tak to jest jak wykonawcow bierze sie z "portali ofert".

----------


## quba71

Uwaga na firmę *TAKBUD Tomasz Kopczyński* 
Ten facet to po prostu zwykły oszust.
Formalnie firmę ma zarejestrowaną w Luboniu ul. Sikorskiego 1/26.
Bierze zaliczki i znika, partaczy robotę i marnuje materiał, kłamie bez mrugnięcia powieką, generalnie w ogóle facet jest jakiś taki ..... chyba nie całkiem normalny.
U mnie całe opierzenia i izolacje były do wywalenia i zrobienia na nowo.
Wystarczy wpisać w google Takbud Kopczyński i poczytać trochę informacji o nim - np. *TUTAJ* 
Ja nie sprawdziłem, bo ktoś mi go polecił - ktoś kto sam się nie zdążył zorientować że też został oszukany.....  :sad: 
Ostrzegam przed tym człowiekiem i jego firmą.

----------


## mars74.auto

witam
Niestety natknąłem się też na tą firmę.FUH Łukasz Świderski Chodzież.Obecnie urzęduje w \poznaniu pod tą samą nazwą. Schemat ten sam.Robotę zaczął we wrześniu 2014r.Pobrał zaliczkę i zniknął w połowie roboty.Później miesiąc ściemniania, że się pojawi,że chory itp.Po dwóch miesiącach wziąłem innego fachowca, który dokończył całą robotę.W sumie straciłem ok.2500zł i ponad 2 miesiące czasu.Aż dziw że takie firmy cały czas funkcjonują.
Przestrzegam

----------


## michas300

Ostrzegam przed firmą SANITAR KRZYSZTOF MIODOŃSKI Krzyszkowo dokładny adres nieznany:

człowiek ten oszukał mnie wykonując wadliwie instalacje grzewczą, wziął pieniądze i zniknął. 
Od grudniu 2014 nie ma z nim kontaktu, nie odbiera telefonu, zablokował moj numer bezczelny człowiek. W budynku zima - mróż, brak ogrzewania. Wadliwie dobrane średnice przewodów unieruchomiły nowiutki piec za 8tys. zł. Nie skończył pracy zostawił mnie zimą bez ogrzewania na mrozie. 
Człowiek ten nie reaguje na wysyłane reklamacje, podaje fałszywy adres firmy (można to sprawdzić na jego stronie), podszywa się pod dużą zananą firmę, nabiera w ten sposób naiwnych, bierze pieniądze i znika. Zawyża koszty materiałowe ok 50%. 
Instalacja do całkowitej modernizacji strata ok 20tyś zł i niegorzewane nowe pomieszczenia przez całą zimę stoją w mrozie. Całkowicie bezczelny człowiek, uważajcie też na umowy które, daje wam do podpisu, bierze pieniądze, a potem znika nawet nie wiadomo gdzie wysyłąć reklamacje, nie jest to jedyny przypadek wystarczy dobrze poszukać. 
Omijajcie szerokim łukiem.

----------


## Elfir

W CEIDG ma wpisane: Krzyszkowo ul. Polna 33g lok. 4, 34-324 Rokietnica
A ponieważ to jednoosobowa działalność ten adres jest najprawdopodobniej adresem zameldowania. 
Jeśli pod tym adresem nie ma firmy, można powiadomić US  :smile:

----------


## eilian

Chciałabym przestrzec budujących przed wykonawcami Tomasz Walkowiak i Mateusz Palonek. Nie wiem, czy  nadal pracują razem, bo dogadać się za bardzo nie mogli (teść i zięć), w każdym razie obaj to krętacze i naciągacze.

----------


## Magdalena7414

Marcin Matuszak/http://zamow-ogrod.montemoro.pl/ Suchy Las
Daję Państwu do przemyślenia współpracę z panem Marcinem Matuszakiem z Suchego Lasu
ul. Zgodna 14. Dla mnie to wysokiej klasy wyrafinowany specjalista a nie fachowiec.
W 2014 roku założył; system nawodnienia i wykonał trawnik na sąsiedniej działce.
Wykonany przez niego system nawodnienia nie działa prawidłowo- nawadnia ścianę budynku
mieszkalnego; żywopłot i obszar krzewów poza obrębem trawnika; natomiast części trawnika nie nawadnia.
Ziemia do założenia trawnika była dostarczona przez inwestora i była dobrej jakości. Trawnik pan Matuszak
wykonał wbrew sztuce; mianowicie przed wysianiem trawy nie odchwaścił nawiezionej ziemi. I tak po okresie
około 7 dni podlewany z największą starannością systemem nawadniania wraz dodatkowo z podlewaniem ręcznym
zajęty został przez chwasty. Zostały one usunięte z ciężkim trudem ręcznie. Usuwnie trwało 6 dni. Trawnik po wykiełkowaniu
trawy wyglądał jak po flancowane pojedynczo źdźbła. W/g mojej oceny wysiew trawy był nieprawidłowy; nie zastosowano mianowicie wysiewu krzyżowego.
W trakcie wykonywania usługi nigdy nie pojawił się w pracy o wyznaczonej przez siebie godzinie; zawsze około
3 godziny po wyznaczonym czasie.
Nie posiadał z sobą właściwych narzędzi; piaskówki ( szypy); młotka czy też piły potrzebnej do przycięcia gałęzi.
O to krótka charakterystyka wykonanych prac elektrycznych i ułożenia kostki brukowej wokół krzewów jałowca.
-niewłaściwy dobór przewodu elektrycznego nie jest odpowiedni dla zainstalowanego urządzenia; do którego
został podłączony
-sposób podłączenia przewodów nie jest prawidłowy tj. Przewód o kolorze żółtym ( ochronny) został zainstalowany jako
przewód fazy; reszta przewodów została odcięta i nie zaizolowana względnie przynajmniej schowana w urządzeniu
-w skrzynce zaworowej połączenia przewodów elektrycznych ze sterownikiem bez właściwego zabezpieczenia przed
porażeniem jak i awarią poprzez tzw zwarcie.
-brak wykonania zaworu do odwodnienia instalacji nawadniającej na okres zimowy.
Podsumowując sposób wykonania instalacji i oddanie jej do codziennego użytku polegającym na prawidłowym
funkcjonowaniu instalacji nawadniającej ogród może spowodować trwałe uszkodzenie systemu nawadniającego
oraz uszczerbek na zdrowiu osoby; która w dane chwili znajduje się w pobliżu wykonanej instalacji
O zgrozo przeznaczony do zamontowania wewnętrznego sterownik RAIN-BIRD serii RZX4i-230 V zamontował na zewnątrz.
Były próby nawiązania kontaktu telefonicznego bez skutku. Był tylko SMS od pana Matuszaka w którym potwierdził
naprawę wszystkiego jak również dostarczenie rysunku po wykonawczego instalacji nawadniającej jak również
faktury i gwarancji.
Tak minie niedługo rok; poza kosztami założony system stoi bezużyteczny; a pan Marcin Matuszak-wyrafinowany specjalista  ulotnił się.
W internecie znalazłem kilka firm pana Matuszaka oferujących różne rodzaje robót; czyli fachowiec do wszystkiego.
Dlatego moje ostrzeżenie dla potencjalnych inwestorów. Po interwencji u Miejskiego Rzecznika Konsumenta  okazało się, ze Pan Matuszak w ogóle firmy nie zarejestrował.

----------


## MATTYG

Przestrzegam przed panem *Jarosławem Pałysem z firmy WYPOŻYCZ  z Masłowa*. Facet niby robi płoty, ale okazało się, że jednak nie. Zaczęło się od ego, że Pan powiedział, że jest z Poznania, bo takiego człowieka szukałam ze względu na to, że zbyt daleka trasa przedrożyła by koszt płotu jaki chciałam na działce. Pan zażądał przed robotą umowy (logiczne) w umowie wyszczególniono rodzaj słupków i ich wykończenie, rodzaj podmurówki oraz fi siatki i jej wielkość oczek, a także datę wykonania pracy. Określono też wielkość przybliżoną działki, ponieważ nie zmierzyłam jej dokładnie, umówione było, że jeśli okaże się, że jest więcej metrów - dopłacę za nie. Po pierwsze okazało się że w umowie adres jest aż z Masłowic - tłumaczył się, że mieszka w Poznaniu a firma jest z Masłowic i "współpracuje z regionalnymi wykonawcami" - kompletna nieprawda. Pan Jarosław przywiózł słupki w tym cztery malowane a nie ocynkowane jak w umowie, ponieważ i tak chciałam je w przyszłości pomalować, zgodziłam się na montaż. ZA MATERIAŁ DOSTAŁ ZALICZKĘ. Okazało się, że siatka jest innego wymiaru niż w umowie a podmurówki i tak nie mają tyle by dodatkowe 2mb płotu zrobić. Gdy doszedł do momentu gdy w ziemi były wszystkie słupki a wokół nich prawie cała podmurówka (nie zamontowanych 6 sztuk). Napomknięcie o tym, że siatka jest inna niż w umowie - od słowa do słowa - spowodowało, że pan Pałys zaczął rozmontowywać płot i zabierać materiał nie bacząc na to, że JEST ON JUŻ OPŁACONY! Wezwanie policji na nic się nie zdało pan Pałys wykazał się w tek kwestii najwyraźniej obeznaniem tematu - policja nic nie wskórała patrząc jak firma WYPOŻYCZ demontuje płot. Ich interwencja ograniczyła się do pilnowania by właścicielka posesji nie utrudniała KRADZIEŻY OPŁACONEGO MATERIAŁU. Pan Jarosław Pałys odjechał wraz z większością materiału (z jakiegoś powodu nie zabrał podmurówki) oraz zaliczką w postaci 3000zł śmiejąc się policji i właścicielce w twarz. 
Z Jego zachowania wynika, że zrobił taki numer nie pierwszy raz, przyjazd policji i ochrony raczej go nie wzruszył, zupełnie jakby znał to z autopsji i wiedział, że nic nie zrobią w obronie zabieranego mienia.
Teraz boję się, że wróci po resztę i kto wie, czy nie zacznie prób wejścia do domu?
Szczerze odradzam tą firmę każdemu kto nie chce skończyć jak ja bez pieniędzy, bez płotu i z ogromnym stresem i przykrościami....

----------


## Andrzej2646

Po dostarczeniu towaru musiałem zgodnie z umową zapłacić 100% wartości teoretycznie po sprawdzeniu ilości co okazało się niewykonalne bo bez zapłaty i potwierdzenia nie można nawet zacząć zdejmować towaru z samochodu. Pani przez telefon powiedziała, żebym zdejmował i jak czegoś nie będzie to mam wpisać w protokół i doślą. Na aucie (obcym transporcie bo swojego chyba nie mają) były chyba ze trzy komplety różnych ogrodzeń jakoś udało się zdjąć i oczywiście były braki. Pani przez telefon powiedziała, że nie ma sprawy zaraz to doślą. Po dokładnym policzeniu okazało się, że brakuje jeszcze kilku plastików do mocowania, kilku śrub itp. Całe ogrodzenie już dawno skończyłem i właśnie minął trzeci miesiąc jak czekam na te nieszczęsne słupki. Najpierw cierpliwie czekałem, a oni opowiadali, że szukają transportu łączonego. W końcu nie wytrzymałem i 
powiedziałem, że skoro wina jest po ich stronie to niech te słupki wyślą kurierem bo to mała paczka i koszt żaden. Zero reakcji - "my tak nie działamy". Po ponad dwóch miesiącach zaproponowałem, że zamówię sobie gdzieś indziej, a oni niech mi zwrócą kasę. To na drugi dzień okazało się, że jest transport i już dosyłają. Wysłali mi kontakt do ich klienta, u którego teoretycznie maił być mój towar. Pomijam kwestię, że z jakiej racji ja mam jechać 20 km w jedna stronę i wozić elementy które kupiłem z dostawą do mnie. Okazało się, że ich klient nic nie wie o moich słupkach. Stwierdzili, że to chyba u innego klienta zostawili. Od dwóch tygodni częstują mnie informacją, że jak klient skończy montować swoje ogrodzenie to im odpowie czy są tam moje słupki. Właśnie zaczyna się zima, a ja mam czekać nie wiem ile, aż ich klient skończy swoje ogrodzenie !?! A jak się okaże, że tam nie ma ? Jakość elementów też żałosna. Zamawiałem elementy ocynkowane malowane proszkowo, a to co dostałem to ocynk owszem jest - na zasadzie pocięto profil prostokątny ocynkowany ale cięcia już teraz są bez ocynku. Na ocynk proszkowo maluje się z podkładem tu podkładu brak. Samo malowanie to tez chyba nie jest proszek tylko zwykły natrysk. Owszem jest zdecydowanie taniej ale towar kiepski. Ja nie miałem za dużo kasy to kupiłem ale jak chcesz mieć jakość to w firmie Gowbet nie kupuj. Gowbet nie dotrzymuje terminów. NIE POLECAM




> Nie polecam tej firmy, cenowo sÄ konkurencyjni w zakresie materiaĹĂłw i robocizny dla ogrodzenia panelowego. Natomiast jakoĹÄ wykonania pozostawia wiele do Ĺźyczenia. Do czasu kiedy nie jest zapĹacone to wspĂłĹpraca idzie lepiej lub gorzej ale idzie, jak juĹź zapĹacone 100% i mimo umowy tojuĹź kanaĹ. Trzeba poprawiÄ to co zostaĹo Ĺşle zrobione lub niepoprawnie wiÄc mail, telefon do wĹaĹciciela. Niestety wĹasicicel Ĺukasz nie odbiera telefonĂłw ale odbiera maile bo sa potwiedzenia.
>  Brak jakiejkolwiek reakcji. WysĹaĹem foto do niego i dalej nic.  zamieszczam przykład na fotografiach
> ZDECYDOWANIE ODRADZAM.

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz



----------


## Paulina12

Ostrzegam przed współpracą z panem *Jakubem Listopad*. Na samym starcie Pan podaje zaniżoną cenę, aby zachęcić swoją ofertą. W trakcie pracy oczywiście cena z godziny na godzinę wzrasta. Prace są wykonywane nieprofesjonalnie, pracownicy nie wyposażeni w odpowiednie sprzęty. Oczywiście cała praca przeciąga się do granic możliwości po czym oczywiście p Kuba prosi o zaliczki niby na materiał, troszkę na litość. Kiedy wyciągnie ile się da, ale oczywiście nie wszystko zwija manatki i na następny dzień zwyczajnie się nie pojawia. Dodatkowo kontakt telefoniczny jest z panem Jakubem ograniczony ponieważ ma od tego osobę, która nigdy nic nie wie.

----------


## majania

Dopisuję do Wielkopolskiej czarnej listy niesolidnych Zakład Stolarski p. Roberta Kujawy z Zalasewa www.robertkujawa.pl

Zakład Stolarski Robert Kujawa w 06.2013 roku wykonał dla nas płot z modrzewia. Już w 09.2013 płot zaczął się rozklejać na łączeniach. Przęsła zdemontowano - zrobiono poprawki przez naklejenie listwy na łączenia desek (estetyka płotu została zmieniona, ale zaakceptowaliśmy to rozwiązanie). W 07.2014 roku zgłosiliśmy kolejne rozklejenia na łączeniu desek z przyklejonymi listwami, czyli na zrobionych poprawkach...i od tamtej pory PONAD 2 LATA czekamy na reakcję, oczywiście przypominając się w temacie co jakiś czas. W tym czasie płot porozklejał się w wielu miejscach na odcinkach od kilku do kilkudziesięciu centymetrów!! Woda deszczowa migruje w głąb konstrukcji płotu...  Pan Robert co prawda utrzymuje kontakt smsowy, jednakże żaden z zadeklarowanych terminów oględzin, nie mówiąc już o usunięciu wad nie został dotrzymany...!! Płot który miał być na wiele lat (drewno modrzewiowe) o kosztach nie wspominając, będzie musiał być wymieniony...

NIESOLIDNY, NIERZETELNY WYKONAWCA - a szkoda, bo ogrodzenie naprawdę ładnie się prezentowało i polecaliśmy wykonawcę znajomym.

----------


## robertiga

Ostrzegam przed projektantką AGNIESZKĄ MAĆKOWIAK Z POZNANIA! Projektantka niesolidna, nieterminowa, duże projekty przerastają jej możliwości i umiejętności. Robi podstawowe blędy w projektowaniu, chcociażby odnośnie wymiarów. Nam nie ukończyła projektu, nawet wizualizacji nie otrzymaliśmy. Wszystko bardzo długo przeciągała aż bylismy zmuszeni z niej zrezygnować.

----------


## Robert-

Witam,
Ostrzegam przed firmą "Gowbet" dawniej Bergside Łukasz Sawylów, Deszczno, ul. Niebieska 4  http://www.gowbet.pl/ To co robią to totalny skandal !. Ludzie którzy w głębokim poważaniu mają klienta, podpisane umowy i terminy, do których sami się zobowiązują. Biorą zaliczkę tylko po to by jej nie oddać mimo, ze nie dostarczają żadnego towaru itp. Każdy telefon do nich kończy się informacją, że nie mogą zorganizować transportu - stała "śpiewka" dla każdego klienta nabitego w butelkę. Takie firmy powinny zniknąć z rynku!.

----------


## Pistepirkko

Osrzegam przed firmą Śalva (www.salva.com.pl).
Okna kupione i zamówione u nich, przedpłacone w terminie - z mojej strony 100% wywiązania się z umowy.
Co poszło nie tak?
- pomiary wykonane z nadmierną tolerancją = mniejsze niż potrzebne okna
- błędne zamówienie w fabryce
- kompletnie chaotyczny i bylejaki montaż, w  skrócie:
* pakiet szybowy w oknie balkonowym wklejany 3 razy - ponieważ rama pionowa wygięta w banan !!!
* podkłady podparapetowe sztukowane z 2 różnych (!!!) zestawów różnych producentów
* materiały inne, niż określone w umowie (taśmy rozprężne)
- rolety - teraz będzie wesoło
* silnik zamówiony nie ten, co pasował do okna - konieczność wypiłowania i zniszczenia kompletnego mocowania  silników w osadzonych już oknach i roletach
* 2 listwy w rolecie w kolorze białym zamiast antracytu (he he, brawo Wy!!!)
- termin montażu wskutek ww poprawek (oraz wielu innych) - grubo przekroczony - nieustanne wizyty na budowie, komunikacja mailowa i telefoniczna na słąbym poziomie.
Dziesiątki poprawek i zszargane nerwy.
Na szczęście mam zdjęcia i dowody.  Nie tylko na wyżej wymienione usterki.  MEGA nieprofesjonalna firma.

----------


## Damian Cichecki

Witam Serdecznie
Bardzo przykro nam z powodu takiej opinii.
Przeanalizowałem wszystkie zgłoszenia reklamacyjne,we wszystkich oddziałach i niestety muszę stwierdzić, że nie mamy zgłoszenia, 
które można by przyporządkować do tak postawionych zarzutów.
Jeżeli faktycznie ma Pan/Pani zarzuty dotyczące jakości wykonanej przez naszą firmę usługi, proszę o kontakt mailowy na adres [email protected] 
z opisem sytuacji, Imieniem i Nazwiskiem oraz oddziałem, w którym zakupili Państwo stolarkę wraz z dopiskiem " proszę przekazać Damianowi Cichecki"

----------


## Aniol.x

> Przestrzegam przed panem *Jarosławem Pałysem z firmy WYPOŻYCZ  z Masłowa*. Facet niby robi płoty, ale okazało się, że jednak nie. Zaczęło się od ego, że Pan powiedział, że jest z Poznania, bo takiego człowieka szukałam ze względu na to, że zbyt daleka trasa przedrożyła by koszt płotu jaki chciałam na działce. Pan zażądał przed robotą umowy (logiczne) w umowie wyszczególniono rodzaj słupków i ich wykończenie, rodzaj podmurówki oraz fi siatki i jej wielkość oczek, a także datę wykonania pracy. Określono też wielkość przybliżoną działki, ponieważ nie zmierzyłam jej dokładnie, umówione było, że jeśli okaże się, że jest więcej metrów - dopłacę za nie. Po pierwsze okazało się że w umowie adres jest aż z Masłowic - tłumaczył się, że mieszka w Poznaniu a firma jest z Masłowic i "współpracuje z regionalnymi wykonawcami" - kompletna nieprawda. Pan Jarosław przywiózł słupki w tym cztery malowane a nie ocynkowane jak w umowie, ponieważ i tak chciałam je w przyszłości pomalować, zgodziłam się na montaż. ZA MATERIAŁ DOSTAŁ ZALICZKĘ. Okazało się, że siatka jest innego wymiaru niż w umowie a podmurówki i tak nie mają tyle by dodatkowe 2mb płotu zrobić. Gdy doszedł do momentu gdy w ziemi były wszystkie słupki a wokół nich prawie cała podmurówka (nie zamontowanych 6 sztuk). Napomknięcie o tym, że siatka jest inna niż w umowie - od słowa do słowa - spowodowało, że pan Pałys zaczął rozmontowywać płot i zabierać materiał nie bacząc na to, że JEST ON JUŻ OPŁACONY! Wezwanie policji na nic się nie zdało pan Pałys wykazał się w tek kwestii najwyraźniej obeznaniem tematu - policja nic nie wskórała patrząc jak firma WYPOŻYCZ demontuje płot. Ich interwencja ograniczyła się do pilnowania by właścicielka posesji nie utrudniała KRADZIEŻY OPŁACONEGO MATERIAŁU. Pan Jarosław Pałys odjechał wraz z większością materiału (z jakiegoś powodu nie zabrał podmurówki) oraz zaliczką w postaci 3000zł śmiejąc się policji i właścicielce w twarz. 
> Z Jego zachowania wynika, że zrobił taki numer nie pierwszy raz, przyjazd policji i ochrony raczej go nie wzruszył, zupełnie jakby znał to z autopsji i wiedział, że nic nie zrobią w obronie zabieranego mienia.
> Teraz boję się, że wróci po resztę i kto wie, czy nie zacznie prób wejścia do domu?
> Szczerze odradzam tą firmę każdemu kto nie chce skończyć jak ja bez pieniędzy, bez płotu i z ogromnym stresem i przykrościami....


Witam,
Miałem też nieprzyjemność spotkać "firmę" "wypożycz". Schemat działania podobny: wzięta zaliczka, niesolidna robota, po zakwestionowaniu jakości dotychczasowych prac wycofanie się z pracy. Strata zdrowia, czasu i pieniędzy. Uwaga działają w całej Polsce, bo mają tyle oddziałów  :big lol: . Obiecają wszystko co klient sobie zażyczy.

----------


## sebastianoh

Widzę że jedna opinia o firmie SUN INSTAL Łukasz Świderski została usunięta przed moderatora. Niestety na szkodę moją i potencjalnych innych klientów. Gorąco odradzam współpracę z tym Panem. robił u mnie instalację wod-kan i kiedy miał robić kotłownię nagle znikł. Zero kontaktu, nie odbiera telefonów. Wziąłem inną firmę i okazało się że instalacja jest źle wykonana (dokładnie chodzi o podłączenie do kominka z płaszczem wodnym). Niestety firma nie poczuwa się do dokończenia prac. Robią najprostszą robotę i znikają. Na początku wzorowy kontakt, a jak już wejdą na budowę zaczynają się problemy.

----------


## szopen

Wszystkim odradzam kontakty z firmą EDITH P.H.U. z Gniezna. Firma zarejestrowana na Edytę Zimną, ale faktycznym szefem jest pan Piotr Zimny.  Wstawił nam okna, i tutaj nie mam na razie zastrzeżeń - ale też nie miałem okazji jeszcze tych okien za często używać. Dlaczego? Ponieważ pan Zimny obiecał nam, ze wykończy nam poddasze. Przez rok zrobił połowę, znikał na całe miesiące, zaliczek nabrał niemal na całość, w końcu się z nim rozstaliśmy. Od więcej jak pół roku proszę o zwrot zaliczek, właściciel nas ignoruje. Do tego drugi wykonawca, kiedy zobaczył robotę p. Zimnego, złapał się za głowę i kazał wszystko rozebrać - co potwierdził kierownik. Ostatecznie po konsultacji z kierbudem skończyło się na rozbiórce tylko części oraz drogich poprawkach...

Jednym słowem, facet chętny do brania zaliczek, gębę ma pełną frazesów o solidności, o tym, jak ważny jest właściwy stosunek do klienta i profesjonalizm, ale jeżeli pojawią się _jakiekolwiek_ kłopoty, natychmiast kontakt się urywa.

----------


## Maniek70

OSTRZEGAM

Firma ED-BUD Materiały Budowlane sp. z o.o. z Sieradza ul. Uniejowska 20 - Waldemar Piątek - Edyta Kałuzińska Piątek - 

Radzę się dobrze zastanowić przed współpracą i dobrze pilnować sposobu wystawiania faktur.

Wpłaciliśmy im na materiały (YTONG) prawie 80 tys. złotych 10 sierpnia 2016r. -  nie wystawili nam faktury w terminie, mieszali dokumentami i obracali naszymi pieniędzmi przez 8 miesięcy a do dzisiaj nie zwrócili nadpłaty 11 tys. pln.

Opóźniały się dostawy z Ytonga - ciągle były wymówki, obietnice, zwodzenie... a w Ytongu nie wysyłali towaru bo nie dostawali płatności..

Część materiału musieliśmy kupić na szybko=drogo u innego dystrybutora, aby nie przerywać budowy.

Korektę faktury łaskawie wystawili w styczniu  z terminem zwrotu 28 dni !!! do dzisiaj - czyli 3 kwietnia 2017 - nie rozliczyli nadpłaty.

Sprawa już w drodze na wokandę i w stosownych urzędach...

Szczerze przestrzegam.

Mariusz

----------


## pawarycy

Voldach Dariusz Marszał

Pan jest bardzo przekonujący i  nic dla nie jest problemem. Generalnie był gotów robić wszystko. W tracie pracy okazało się że bałagan straszny, połowa prac nagle nie była w wycenie i niby trzeba dodatkowo płacić..."tego nie było w wycenie" to jego ulubione słowo.

Mówił, że ma rabat w hurtowni, więc będą materiały taniej...lipa i mydlenie oczu.

Najlepsze jest, że (i tu wina naiwnego inwestora) wziął zaliczki, jednak gdy na jaw wyszło że prace nie są wykonane ani starannie...ani nawet poprawnie, to zwinął manatki i tyle go widzieli.

Mam nadzieję że wyciągnięte ode mnie oszczędności pozwolą mu się szczęśliwie wzbogacić  :sad: 

Z pewnością jest fachowcem....OD WYCIĄGANIA KASY!

----------


## PawelPoznan

Witam, to mój pierwszy post i z góry przepraszam jeśli nie w tym miejscu gdzie powinien się znaleźć.
Niestety firma chętnie wzięła blisko 30tyś. zł. zaliczki na drewnianą konstrukcję dachową po czym przestała odbierać telefony.
Termin umowy minął i teraz zacznie się walka w celu odzyskania pieniędzy.
Wiem już o innych poszkodowanych przez tą firmę, wypada przestrzec potencjalnych klientów przed nieuczciwymi praktykami firmy. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Pierwszy post i od razu czarna reklama? Mnie nie przekonałeś.

----------


## PawelPoznan

> Pierwszy post i od razu czarna reklama? Mnie nie przekonałeś.


Jaka czarna reklama?
Wpłać im zgodnie z umową 30tyś. po czym nie otrzymaj tego czego dotyczyła umowa.
Masz poczucie humoru tego Ci odmówić nie mogę  :Smile:  , ja niestety już nie jeśli chodzi o temat współpracy z firmą Moderndach z Łachocina.
Mogę tylko domyślać się jak ciężko będzie teraz odzyskać wpłaconą kwotę, nie wspomnę że muszę pokryć koszt opóźnienia wejścia dekarzy i zapłacić za magazynowanie okien domu jakie miały już być montowane. 
no ale Ciebie nie przekonałem, przyznam że nie martwi mnie to zbytnio.
Ważne żeby inni wiedzieli że wpłacając im pieniądze pomimo zawartej umowy, zapewnień, itd. liczyli się z tym że mogą 
nie otrzymać tego za co zapłacili.

----------


## Zuzanna31

Zgadza się, coś jest na rzeczy z tym Moderdachem.
Ja wysłałam im jakis czas temu maila z prośbą o wycenę dachu, mail zwrotny przyszedł błyskawicznie, że dziękuja i że wycenę zarejstrowali pod numerem XXXX.
Czekam i czekam, nie ma wyceny.
Zaczęłam dzwonić i tu sytuacja mnie lekko zaniepokoiła.
Przez ponad 2 tygodnie nikt nie odbierał telefonu, ani stacjonarnych ani komórkowych, a nękałam ich telefonemi wieele razy w ciągu dnia.
Az pewnego dnia nagle zaczęli odbierać.
Zapytałam , co się stało, że tak trudno się do nich dodzwonić, ale człowiek z Moderndachu mruknął niezrozumiale coś w stylu, że teraz ma byc ok.
Ostatecznie z trzech wycen byli najdrożsi, ale czerwona lampka się zaświeciła.

----------


## załamanaxxx

Poszukuję kontaktu z użytkownikiem MANIEK 70 !!! pilnie! Chodzi również o tą samą firmę!!! Napisałam na priv, ale chyba dawno go nie było na forum?!  :bash:

----------


## fighter1983

> Poszukuję kontaktu z użytkownikiem MANIEK 70 !!! pilnie! Chodzi również o tą samą firmę!!! Napisałam na priv, ale chyba dawno go nie było na forum?!


prv

----------


## junkers pomyłka?

> Instalatorstwo wod-kan-gaz Ożarek  - Pobiedziska.
> 
> Gość potrafi się roześmiać w nos przez telefon, na pytanie (2 miesiąc) kiedy przyjedzie i przykręci (dosłownie) dwa termometry monitorujące temperaturę podłogówki.
> Oczywiście wziął zapłatę za całość. Ten drobiazg miał dokonczyć "za chwilę".
> 
> Gerion



Zwodzil  mnie pan Ożarek pzrez telefon prawie 2 miesiace.  źle zainstalowane urzadzenie do poprawy, i za kazdym razem inna gadka, że nie mógl przyjechać. 

Nie wybierajcie tego wykonawcy, niedosyt ze dobrze nie zrobi to nie poprawi a kasuje że hej! :stir the pot:

----------


## Wojtek2017

:smile:

----------


## ag2a

Szczepaniaka o ile dobrze kojarzę to nie pierwszy raz. Chciał mnie przewieźć jako podwykonawce.

----------


## Wojtek2017

:smile:

----------


## Wojtek2017

:smile:

----------


## Redakcja

Forum jest miejscem sygnalizowania problemu, ostrzegania, dzielenia się doświadczeniami. Powielanie postów nie jest potrzebne. Nie można traktować forum jako miejsca, gdzie podawana jest informacja i wymierzana kara. Prosimy o zrozumienie.

----------


## ryka77

Mam PRAWOMOCNY WYROK SĄDOWY z klauzulą wykonalności na firmę AS-TECH Agnieszka Szczepaniak. To nie są kłamstwa, ani pomówienia. To są FAKTY.
Ps. Administratorom chętnie wyślę skan, być może wtedy mniej chętnie będą usuwać wpisy.

----------


## Karooll

Witam,
Chcialbym przestrzec przed firma Patryk Sewilo Izol Poznan. 
 Firma wg oferty zajmuje sie ociepleniem poddaszy piana, zabudowa plytami gk, szpachlowaniem ,  malowaniem. Po wizycie na na budowie podjał sie wszystkich prac zwiazanych z ociepleniem, zabudowa plytami gk, zbudowaniem stropu oddzielajacego strych od poddasza i wielu innych prac o podobnym profilu. Niestety jakosc wykonania tych prac jest bardzo slaba. Ekipa wykonala zabudowy krzywo, co jest widoczne nawet golym okiem (po przylozeniu poziomicy 2cm na metrze), zabudowy osb na strychu, ktory pelni role antresoli , to po prostu tragedia... plyty podocinane na oko, szpary dochodzace do 3 cm , poszarpane .  Z tej oferty tak naprawde kompetentnie wykonuja tylko piane. Pozostale prace zwiazane z zabudowami szpachlowaniem, malowaniem - bardzo słabo. Szef firmy Patryk na poczatku sklamal poniewaz deklarowal, ze bezposrednio uczestniczy w wykonywaniu prac, czyli osobiscie kontroluje i nadzoruje pracownikow. W rzeczywistosci jego zaangazowanie ograniczylo sie do 3 wizyt tylko i wylacznie w celu podsumowania zakresu prac i wytawienia faktury. Jest to po prostu zwykly cwaniak.  Firma baardzo droga. Cena zupelnie nie przystaje do jakosci wykonanych prac.

----------


## ejlipki

> 


Witam,
Drodzy Forumowicze, jeżeli nie możemy wprost, może zróbmy tak. Zabawmy się! Kto mi powie co to za firma co jej nazwa zaczyna się na AS ? Tak samo jak imię i nazwisko jej właściciela lub właścicielki. Ostrzegam, nie ma ta firma nic wspólnego z ASEM , bo poziom jej usług i uczciwość właścicieli mimo, że doskonałe ma opinie w internecie o które osobiście dba daleka jest od najwyższego poziomu, którego by można było oczekiwać po pierwszym członie nazwy. Podpowiem jeszcze, że siedzibę ma na niby przy ul Kościańskiej w Poznaniu, a "zadowolonych klientów"  cały internet i Wielkopolskę. Proszę o odpowiedzi. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Filip1972

> Odradzam współpracę z panem Marcinem Matuszakiem z Suchego Lasu.
> Rok temu zakładał nam system nawadniania i trawnik. 
> Do systemu nie mam zastrzeżeń, działa i nie sprawia jak dotąd problemów.
> Nie otrzymaliśmy jednak od pana Matuszaka faktury ani gwarancji na system, więc trzymam kciuki za dalsze sprawne działanie.
> Zakres zleconych panu Matuszakowi prac obejmował nawiezienie ziemi pod trawnik i rośliny.
> Ziemia, którą ten człowiek przywiózł nie nadaje się niestety do żadnych celów ogrodniczych - głowę daję, że została wykopana z jakiegoś przydrożnego rowu. Świadczą o tym śmieci, które wyciągnęliśmy z ziemi - metry taśmy magnetofonowej, kawałki żelastwa, gwoździe i ogromna liczba kamieni.
> Trawnik pan Matuszak wykonał wbrew sztuce, mianowicie przed posianiem trawy nie odchwaścił nawiezionej ziemi, więc po tygodniu cały trawnik, podlewany pieczołowicie przez system nawadniający, zajęty został przez chwasty. Koniec końców trawnik został potraktowany roundupem i wysiany ponownie przez inną osobę.
> Oczywiście po wykonaniu prac i zainkasowaniu pieniędzy kontakt z panem Marcinem był absolutnie niemożliwy, nie odbierał telefonów.
> Kontakt z tym panem przypomniał nam, że niestety istnieją wykonawcy, którzy nad "jakość" przedkładają "jakoś" i że większość fachowców wymaga wnikliwej kontroli i ograniczonego zaufania.


, 

Witam. 
Potwierdzam sposób działania Pana Marcina Matuszaka.
Po zakończeniu pracy miał dostarczyć kartę gwarancyjną, rachunek, projekt etc. Niestety po uregulowaniu naleznosci kontakt sie zerwał, nie odbiera telefonu, przepadł co martwi w kontekście serwisowania nawadniania. 
Uczciwie przyznam,że Jego praca nie budzi zastrzeżeń niemniej Zdecydowanie odradzam współpracę z tym człowiekiem,

----------


## majowiczanka

Też przestrzegam przed Waldemarem Omańskim i tak samo przed firmą jego syna, Michała Omańskiego, biorą gigantyczną zaliczkę i nie kończą prac. Przestają odbierać telefon. Jak się zadzwoni z nowego numeru to odbierają od razu i potem zwodzą. Żadna firma nie chciała po nich dokończyć, wszyscy mówili, że to, co zostało zrobione, zostało wykonane wadliwie i nikt nie weźmie za to odpowiedzialności. Straciliśmy masę pieniędzy, nerwów i kilkanaście miesięcy na głupi taras.

----------


## Szymkowiak

Dopisuje do tej listy dwóch panów z POZNANIA  głównego  wykonawcę mojego domu „Piotr Pluskota - budowa domów” oraz kierownik budowy „ Jakub Nawrocki Naw-Bud Poznań” 
Ekipa Piotra PLUSKOTY z Poznania bez stałych pracowników, cały czas nowi ludzie. Minęło dwa lata od opuszczenia przez firmę budowy a do tej pory w ogrodzie wykopuje butelki po alkoholu. 
Straszne papudroki. Liczy tylko poeniądze a nie dobrze wykonaną prace! 
Dalsza opinia o kierowniku budowy tyczy się oczywiście też wykonawcy. 
Uciekać od takich firm. 

Kierownik budowy Jakub NAWROCKI.

Najgorszy kierownik budowy jakiego można sobie wyobrazić. 
Budowa rozjechała się mu w rękach. 
Wpisy do dziennika budowy o wykonanych pracach jeszcze przed tym jak w ogóle miały miejsce.
Wykonawca kierował pracami jak chciał a Pan Jakub sobie z tym nie poradził. W efekcie nowy dom za 1,5miliona stał się ruiną. Nie wyłapał podstawowych błędów na każdym etapie budowy, przez co na końcu powstałe szkody zostały wycenione przez rzeczoznawców TUV na kwotę  250tyś. Ubezpieczalnia jak to ubezpieczalnia umorzy wszystko co tylko można. Dodam, że plan kierowania budową był wspaniały.. nadzory, dozory, odbiory. Cała kartka A4 zaplanowanych wizyt na budowie.. i co?  i du...a.
Pisma od prawnika mają za nic, wezwania do usunięcia wad jak grochem o ścianę. Wszystko muszę naprawiać z własnej kieszeni. 

Sprawa trafi do sądu. 

W załączniku poglądowe zdjęcie z efektów wspaniałej pracy ..

-źle wykonane fundamenty 
-źle zamontowane opaski drenażowe 
-źle wykonana warstwa zbrojona elewacji (góry i doliny)
-2cm odchylenie podłogi na parterze 
-Krzywe ściany
-Wystający słup nośny po za obrys budynku. 2cm (nikt tego nie widział okna we wnęce wylądowały pod kątem) 
-przeciekające rynny zabudowane w dachu
-przeciekający dach do pomieszczeń 
-spady opierzenia blacharskiego dachu w złym kierunku
-woda stoi we wszystkich rynnach
I wiele innych ...


[https://images92.fotosik.pl/104/4e316da0194a75c9med.jpg

----------


## mskoczynski

Podobnie jak kilka osób wcześniej przestrzegam przed korzystaniem z usług Pana Marcina Matuszaka z Suchego LAsu!

Założona przez niego skrzynka do instalacji nawadniającej założona wadliwie i niechlujnie, dostają się do środka nornice tworzące wykopy. Wiąże się to z ryzykiem uszkodzenia przewodów elektrycznych (w żaden sposób niezabezpieczonych) i awarii urządzenia. 

 Mimo wielokrotnych prób skontaktowania się nie doszło do prawidłowego zabezpieczenia systemu jesienią na zimę. Jakiekolwiek działania zostały wykonane w ostatniej chwili, natomiast wiosną nie doszło do skutecznego uruchomienia systemu przez p. Matuszaka. Szczególnie oburzające jest ignorowanie przez niego telefonów i sms-ów, oraz zwodzenie pustymi obietnicami o zajęciu się sprawą.. 

P. Matuszak nie dokończył także prac renowacyjnych trawnika zniszczonego podczas instalacji systemu nawadniania, do czego się zobowiązał.

Niestety nie jestem pierwszą osobą, która ma tego typu kłopoty z p. Matuszakiem...

----------


## MarkoWnuk

Firma Mar Dom Andrzej Szyper z Wolsztyna.
Firma wykończeniowa. Dosłownie...
Wykończyli mnie, wszystko czego się tknęli musiało być poprawione a w przypadku elewacji to było bardzo trudne. zamiast 48 tysięcy złotych wydałem 80 tysięcy.,,...
Uważajcie na nich, to partacze i do tego mają wszystko w nosie. Zostawili syf na budowie.,...
Unikajcie ich jeśli nie chcecie problemów.

----------


## Tobi6644

Nie polecam firmy Piotra Pluskoty z Poznania. Kłamca i krętacz! Nie stawia się w umówionych terminach, nie uprzedza o swojej nieobecności. Weźmie zaliczkę i wystawi faktury cząstkowe, jednocześnie mając dwie inne roboty na boku! Cały dzień na niego czekamy, a on spóźnia się nawet kilkanaście godzin przychodząc o... 20:00!! Kontakt przez telefon jest z nim bardzo utrudniony, kiedy już odbierze to nie poczuwając się do odpowiedzialności za bycie niesłownym krzyczy przez telefon na zleceniodawcę! Skandal. Przychodzi nieprzygotowany na robotę, bez narzędzi i materiałów. Trzeba mu patrzeć na ręce. Nie posiada stałych współpracowników. Mocno odradzam współpracę z nim. Osobiście to bardzo dziwny człowiek, opowiada o swoim życiu prywatnym, rozwodach i swoich związkach, co to kogo obchodzi??

----------


## Daliw

Dzień dobry chciałam ostrzec wszystkich przed kolejna firma która oszukuje swoich kilentow
rzekomy instalator z Poznania Przemysław Sassak https://mapa.targeo.pl/9720901026/nip/firma
Jest to człowiek który wyludza pieniądze i nie realizuje zleconych zadań. Ostrzegam przed nim. Ludzie piszcie umowy z dokładnymi danymi zaznaczajcie tam ze zapłacicie dopiero po zakończonej pracy i nic w transzach. 
Jeśli wykonawca na to się nie zgadza szukajcie innego.
Pan o nazwisku Sassak Przemyslaw z Poznania os. Bolesława Chrobrego to zwykły wyludzacz pieniędzy. Zrobi coś i wyludza pieniądze jak zapłacisz już go więcej nie zobaczysz. Rzuca robotę w połowie. Jeśli kogoś jeszcze oszukał dopisujcie to swoje opinie. Chronmy innych.

----------


## donvitobandito

Też buduję dość duży i skomplikowany dom  w Wielkopolsce (Leszno). To co tu piszecie, to normalnie przeraża. Ale nie tylko bezczelność wykonawców, ale również wasza naiwność.

Po pierwsze nigdy nie dawajcie żadnych zaliczek. Ewentualnie za okna i drzwi (choć ja i tego nie dawałem), ale te zamówcie wraz z montażem w dużej, renomowanej firmie.

Druga rzecz to bierzcie najlepszych, a nie najtańszych wykonawców. 

Tanio= płacenie X2

Takich wykonawców, którzy wiele zrobili już w waszej okolicy, których mnóstwo ludzi poleca. I wtedy, jak macie takich np. 3, to z nich wybierzcie najtańszą ofertę spełniającą wasze oczekiwania.

Trzecia rzecz to w większości zakup materiałów bierzcie na siebie. Z wykonawcami dogadujecie się tylko na cenę za robotę. VAT 8% włóżcie sobie między bajki, bo i tak sporo przedpłacie. Jak ktoś kręci nosem, to wywalcie go za drzwi.

Poza tym mowy róbcie tak by płacić tylko za wykonaną pracę i żeby ostatnia transza (po wykonanej całościowo pracy) była jak największą.

Kolejna ważna rzecz: szanujcie swoich wykonawców, a większość odpłaci się tym samym. Jak widzę braki TOI TOIa na budowach, to sam mam ochotę takiemu delikwentów zrobić dwójeczkę pod domem  :wink: 

Umowa ustna to też umowa! Taka z normalnymi ludźmi wystarczy. Jak podpisujcie umowę z idiotą, to fakt, że macie ją na piśmie i tak Was przed problemami nie uchroni.

----------


## AdriannaWeronika

Daliw, chętnie wymienię z tobą doświadczenia, bo też padlam ofiarą tego oszusta. Żałuję, że nie trafiłam na Twoja opinie na wcześniej. Wysłałam Ci zaproszenie, jeśli chcesz możemy wymienić się kontaktami.

----------


## migotka1986

Nie polecam firmy Piotra Pluskoty z Poznania. Wykonane prace do poprawy.

----------


## Rozczarowanie1000

Witam,

W Poznaniu ostrzegam przed papudrakami których niestety wpuściłem do mieszkania.  Panowie *Marek Byczyński i Marcin Byczyński*. Robiliśmy remont salonu, nic skomplikowanego jak mogło by się wydawać. Elektryka i odświeżanie ścian. Panowie ( ojciec i syn) zapewnili nas, że mają wieloletnie doświadczenie. Lista przewinień jest następująca.
- Opóźnienie prac o cały miesiąc ( wyjechali oboje na wakacje, mimo, że termin remontu był ustalony trzy miesiące wcześniej)
- Każdy kontakt i gniazdko jest krzywo zamontowane, naprawdę krzywo, elektryka na razie na szczęście działa, zobaczymy co będzie później
- Zniszczona podłoga, cała do wymiany bo Panom nie chciało się tracić czasu na dokładne jej zabezpieczenie
- Zniszczone drzwi, do wymiany, sytuacja jak punkt wyżej
- Uszkodzone wiele innych drobniejszych rzeczy w całym domu ( zbity klosz od lampy, stłuczony kafelek w korytarzy itp...)
Najgorsze z tego wszystkiego było jednak przeciąganie wszystkiego, ponieważ elektryka i ściany tym Patałachom zajęły 2 TYGODNIE. 
I zawrotny koszt tej operacji, pomieszczenie 15m a do zapłaty ponad 4 tysiące, gdzie wstępna wycena była ustalona na niecałe 2 tysiące. Magiczne powiększenie kosztów o 100% i dodatkowe straty których naprawiania nie planowaliśmy.

----------


## polexit

Eugeniusz Siwko z Poznania / Choszczna  - podaje  sie za kierownika budowy i kosztorysanta, odpowiada na ogloszenia na oferteo, wzbudza zaufanie, pobiera zaliczke, nastepnie sluch po nim ginie. Mimo licznych wezwań nie wykonuje zlecenia ani nie zwraca pieniędzy.

----------


## tkk

Pod żadnym pozorem nie wolno dawać pieniędzy na materiały. Pan wymyśla historie aby wyłudzić środki. Jest notorycznym kłamcą. Firma spółka z o.o. jest zarejestrowana w prywatnym /jego/ mieszkaniu/ Nie jest płatnikiem Vat, choć obiecuje wystawianie faktur Vat za wykonane prace. Przy sprawdzaniu okazuje się, że wszystko co mówi nie jest prawdą. W tym forum w liście niesolidnych wykonawców z Wielkopolski jest już umieszczony negatywny wpis o tym wykonawcy. Po swoich doświadczeniach w pełni go potwierdzam. Sprawę zgłaszam na Policję i chyba dojdzie do sprawy sądowej.

----------


## tkk

Voldach Dariusz Marszał Poznań. Pod żadnym pozorem nie wolno dawać pieniędzy na materiały. Pan wymyśla historie aby wyłudzić środki. Jest notorycznym kłamcą. Firma spółka z o.o. jest zarejestrowana w prywatnym /jego/ mieszkaniu/ Nie jest płatnikiem Vat, choć obiecuje wystawianie faktur Vat za wykonane prace. Przy sprawdzaniu okazuje się, że wszystko co mówi nie jest prawdą. W tym forum w liście niesolidnych wykonawców z Wielkopolski jest już umieszczony negatywny wpis o tym wykonawcy. Po swoich doświadczeniach w pełni go potwierdzam. Sprawę zgłaszam na Policję i chyba dojdzie do sprawy sądowej. Pan potrafi posunąć się do takich rzeczy jak przesłanie kwitu z tartaku, który później okazuje się tylko wyceną za drewno i twierdzeniem, że zapłacił z konta firmy i natychmiast potrzebuje zwrotu. Czy twierdzenia, że na budowie domku ukradziono mu wszystkie elektronarzędzia, że zgłosił kradzież, że tej nocy były jeszcze 3 kradzieże na tym terenie. Po sprawdzeniu nikt nie słyszał o kradzieżach ani Zarząd ogródków ani Policja.

----------


## tkk

Voldach Dariusz Marszał Poznań. Konto bankowe podawane przez Dariusza Marszała do wpłat nie jest kontem firmowym.

----------


## mss77

Polecam wspolprace z FILIP FRANKE  (197 :cool:  ,  NIP 9720859258, adres siedziby niby Naramowicka 235,  61-611 Poznań, REGON: 367603949.    Podpisuje umowy, pobiera zaliczki i znika.   Zmienia numery telefonów, a pod adresem ktorym sie posluguje w umowach jest nieosiagalny.   Jezeli ktos jest zainteresowany wspolpraca z nim , to polecam na policję sie udać bo jest obecnie nieznany z miejsca przebywania.

----------


## mss77

FILIP FRANKE  ur. 1978 r., Elewacje Docieplenia, firma juz dawno nieaktywna i wyrejestrowana za to nowa "dzialalnosc" zarejestrowana w kartotece na policji...

----------


## PMPU

Przestrzegam przed pseudofirmą wykończeniową Cesar z Wągrowca cesar wykonczenia 721 888 889 nie polecam. Oszuści nierzetelni nie odbiera telefonu.




> Przestrzegam przed pseudofirmą wykończeniową Cesar z Wągrowca cesar wykonczenia 721 888 889 nie polecam. Oszuści nierzetelni nie odbiera telefonu.


Mury Krzywe popękany strop. Nie ma zaboru poprawić poprostu wyparował brak kontaktu.




> Przestrzegam przed pseudofirmą wykończeniową Cesar z Wągrowca cesar wykonczenia 721 888 889 nie polecam. Oszuści nierzetelni nie odbiera telefonu.


Mury Krzywe popękany strop. Nie ma zamiaru poprawić poprostu wyparował brak kontaktu.

----------

